# knitting tea party friday 4 may '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 4 May '18

I think we are going to get rain fairly soon. It rained and thundered with a vengeance all Wednesday night. It was supposed to rain yesterday but didn't. The wind has been blowing great guns the last several days - I think spring is here to stay. I look out my window and see that the lilac tree is starting to leaf. That is always a good sign.

Greek Chicken Skillet

4 to 6 servings

Ingredients
6 chicken thighs
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon garlic powder
3 lemons
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
½ red onion, minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup long-grain rice
2½ cups chicken broth
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano, plus more for garnishing
1 cup green olives
½ cup crumbled feta cheese
⅓ cup fresh chopped fresh parsley

Directions 
1. Preheat the oven to 375°F. 
2. Season the chicken thighs with salt and pepper. 
3. In a small bowl, stir together the dried oregano, garlic powder and the zest of 1 lemon. Rub the mixture evenly over the chicken.
4. 2. Heat the olive oil in a large oven-safe skillet over medium heat. 
5. Add the chicken, skin side down, and sear until the chicken is well browned, 7 to 9 minutes. Remove to a plate and reserve.
6. 3. Add the onion and garlic to the skillet and sauté until translucent, about 5 minutes. 
7. Stir in the rice and sauté for 1 minute; season with salt.
8. Add the chicken broth and bring the mixture to a simmer. 
9. Stir in the fresh oregano and the juice of the zested lemon. 
10. Slice the remaining 2 lemons and set aside. 
11. Nestle the chicken, skin side up, into the rice mixture. 
12. Transfer the skillet to the oven and cook until the rice has absorbed all of the liquid and the chicken is fully cooked, 20 to 25 minutes. 
13. Turn on the broiler and arrange the lemon slices over the chicken. 
14. Broil the skillet until the lemons are lightly charred and the chicken skin is very crisp, about 3 minutes.
15. Add the olives and feta to the skillet
16. Garnish with fresh parsley and serve i skillet immediately.

Note: 903 calories - 55g fat - 54g carbs - 48g protein - 5g sugars

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/greek-skillet-chicken

Irish Apple Cake with Custard Sauce

Serves: Serves 12

INGREDIENTS

FOR THE CAKE:
3 C. Flour
2 t. Baking Powder
⅛ t. Salt
¼ t. Cloves, ground
¼ t. Nutmeg, ground
6 oz. Butter (cold is fine)
¾ C. Sugar
4 large Granny Smith apples (I used golden delicious to great effect)
2 Eggs
¾ C. Milk
2 T. Sugar (for sprinkling on top of cake)

FOR THE CUSTARD:
6 large Egg Yolks
6 T. Sugar
1½ C. Whole Milk
1½ t. Vanilla

Directions

FOR THE CAKE:
1. Grease and flour an 8" or 9" round springform pan. Using an 8" pan will give you a taller cake. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.
2. Sift the flour, baking powder, salt, cloves and nutmeg into a large mixing bowl. Make sure the bowl is very large to allow room for the apples to be folded in.
3. Cut the butter into the flour using your fingers or a pastry cutter until the mixture resembles fine crumbs.
4. Add the ¾ C. sugar to the flour mixture and mix in.
5. Peel the apples and slice them into uniform pieces. This cake works best and gets that 'chunky apple look' if the slices are about ¼" wide and then cut into 3 pieces.
6. Toss the apples into the flour mixture and combine them thoroughly.
7. In a separate bowl, beat the eggs and milk together. 
8. Add to the apples and flour and mix in with a large spatula until just combined. Batter will be thick and dough-like.
9. Transfer the dough into the prepared cake pan and flatten the top surface using the back of your spatula.
10. Sprinkle the sugar over the top of the cake.
11. Bake for 45-50 minutes. Test the center for doneness. The top of the cake should be golden brown. 12, Serve slices with custard sauce.

FOR THE CUSTARD SAUCE:
Note: this sauce is not a thick, pudding like sauce. It should have a pour-able, just thickened consistency when done.
1. Place the egg yolks and sugar in a bowl and whisk until pale yellow, 2-3 minutes. 
2. Place the milk in a medium saucepan and bring just to a boil. 
3. Slowly whisk the hot milk into the egg/sugar mixture. 
4. Transfer the mixture back to the saucepan and stir over medium heat until custard thickens, about 4 minutes. 
5. Custard should be thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. 
6. Mix in the vanilla. 
7. Transfer to bowl or serving saucer.
8. Serve warm or cold over apple cake.

http://www.thekitchenmccabe.com/2014/03/07/irish-apple-cake-with-custard-sauce/

Pineapple Walnut Quick Bread

Makes 2 loaves (24 servings)
BY LINDA LARSEN

Ingredients
3/4 cup butter, softened
1 cups granulated sugar
3/4 cup brown sugar
4 eggs
3-1/3 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 cup buttermilk
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 cup chopped walnuts
1 (20 ounce) can crushed pineapple, well drained, reserving juice
1/2 cup granulated sugar
3 tablespoons reserved pineapple juice

How to Make It
Preheat the oven to 350°F. Spray two 9" x 5" glass loaf pans with nonstick baking spray containing flour and set aside.
1. In a large bowl, beat the softened butter with 1 cup granulated sugar and the brown sugar until well blended and fluffy. 
2. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.
3. Add the flour, baking powder, soda, buttermilk, and vanilla and beat until combined. 
4. Stir in the walnuts and the thoroughly drained pineapple.
5. Mix the batter just until combined; don't over beat.
6. Divide the batter evenly among the prepared pans.
7. Bake the loaves at 350°F for 55 to 65 minutes or until the loaves are well browned, the bread starts to pull away from the pan edges, and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. 
8. Put the loaves on a wire rack while you make the glaze.
9. In a small bowl, combine 1/2 cup sugar with 3 tablespoons of the reserved pineapple juice and mix well. 
10. Drizzle this mixture over the hot quick breads.
11. Let the bread stand for 10 minutes in the pans, then run a knife around the sides of the bread to make sure the bread is loose from the pan.
12. Carefully remove the loaves from the pans, place them carefully on wire racks, and let the bread stand until cool. 
13. Store the bread tightly covered at room temperature up to three days, if it lasts that long!

http://www.thespruceeats.com/pineapple-walnut-quick-bread-482361

Greek Salad Tostada

Entire recipe: 330 calories, 7.5g total fat (2.5g sat fat), 716mg sodium, 37g carbs, 8.5g fiber, 8g sugars, 35g protein 
Freestyle™ SmartPoints® value 5* 
Prep: 10 minutes 
Cook: 10 minutes
Makes One Serving

Ingredients:
1 medium-large high-fiber flour tortilla with 110 calories or less
2 tbsp. fat-free plain Greek yogurt
Drop lemon juice
Dash black pepper
Dash dried oregano
3 oz. cooked and chopped skinless chicken breast
3/4 cup chopped cucumber
1/4 cup chopped red onion
1/2 cup shredded lettuce
1/2 cup halved cherry tomatoes
2 tbsp. crumbled reduced-fat feta cheese
1 tbsp. canned sliced black olives, drained

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.
2. Lay tortilla on the sheet, and bake until slightly crispy, about 5 minutes.
3. Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, mix yogurt, lemon juice, pepper, and oregano. 
4. Add chicken, cucumber, and onion, and stir to coat.
5. Flip tortilla. Bake until crispy, about 3 minutes.
6. Top with lettuce, tomatoes, chicken mixture, feta cheese, and olives.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/greek-salad-tostada.pdf
Pork Chops with Dill Pickle Marinade

Recipe by: Karen
8 h 21 m
4 servings

Ingredients
4 center cut pork chops
1 cup dill pickle juice
salt and pepper to taste

Directions
1. Arrange pork chops in a shallow dish. Cover with pickle juice. Marinate in refrigerator at least one hour, but I recommend from 8 to 24 hours.
2. Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat, and lightly oil grate.
3. Drain pork chops and discard marinade. 
4. Cook the pork chops on the preheated grill until no longer pink in the center, 6 to 8 minutes per side. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read 145 degrees F (63 degrees C). Footnotes

Cook's Note: You can also cook these under the broiler, or on an indoor grill.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/50409/pork-chops-with-dill-pickle-marinade/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=243300&prop27=2018-05-02&did=243300-20180502

Orange Chicken Pasta Salad

Servings: 10
Calories: 442 kcal
Author: [email protected]

Ingredients
1 16 oz box rotini pasta
2 cups fully cooked chicken breast diced into chunks
3 cups diced romaine lettuce (or baby spinach) roughly chopped
1 15 oz 15 oz can mandarin oranges, drained well
1 cup roughly chopped pecans
1 12 oz bottle orange poppy seed dressing

Instructions
1. Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain well. Cool.
2. In a large bowl, combine cooled pasta, diced chicken, chopped lettuce, mandarin oranges and chopped pecans.
3. Pour poppy seed dressing on top of salad.
4. Stir gently to combine well.
5. You can serve immediately or cover the bowl with plastic wrap and pop it into the fridge for a couple of hours.
6. Stir again before serving!

Recipe Notes: You can use store-bought rotisserie chicken, canned chicken or the grilled chicken that is in the refrigerated or frozen section of your grocery store. This salad works great with any leftover chicken you may have. If you can't find orange poppy seed dressing (I bought this at Kroger), just go with regular poppy seed dressing.

http://www.thecountrycook.net/orange-chicken-pasta-salad/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=orange_chicken_pasta_salad&utm_term=2018-05-02

EASY ALFREDO CHICKEN CASSEROLE

Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS
1 lb boneless skinless chicken thighs (see NOTES)
1¼ cups heavy cream, divided
2 cups Italian seasoned bread crumbs
2 tbs olive oil

Cream Sauce:
¼ cup Parmesan or Romano cheese
½ tsp garlic powder
1 tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
⅛ tsp oregano
Fresh chopped parsley for garnish (optional)

DIRECTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly spray a 11 x 7-inch pan or 2-quart casserole.
2. Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.
3. Pour ½ cup of the cream into a pie plate or a dish with sides. Place the breadcrumbs on a plate. 
4. Dip the chicken in the cream and let the excess cream drip back into the pie plate; dredge the chicken in the crumbs.
5. Brown chicken in the skillet on both sides.
6. Lay the browned chicken in the prepared baking pan.
7. In a small bowl, mix the remaining cream, cheese, garlic powder, salt, pepper and oregano; pour over the chicken.
8. Bake for 20-30 minutes. Garnish with parsley if desired.

SKILLET METHOD: 
1. Drain the fat out of the skillet and add the chicken back. 
2. Prepare the cream sauce as directed in the main recipe. 
3. Pour over chicken. 
4. Simmer, uncovered, for about 20 minutes and cream sauce is reduced by 25%

NOTE: Boneless skinless breasts or chicken tenders may be substituted.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/easy-alfredo-chicken-casserole/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29

Brewed Ice Tea Concentrate

This is a delicious economical homemade brewed ice tea were you control the amount of sugar and type of sweeteners you want to use. This amount makes lots for a crowd and the recipe can be cut in half.

Ingredients
16 cups water
8 cups sugar (I used less)
20 bags of black tea
Fresh lemons

Directions
1. Bring 16 cups water to a boil.
2. Add the sugar and simmer for 5 minutes until the sugar is dissolved.
3. Add the tea bags and steep for 15 minutes. 
4. Strain the tea bags but do not squeeze out the excess liquid as it can make the tea taste bitter.
5. Makes 4 - 2 liter jars or 8 - 2 cup pints.
6. In a large pitcher with ice pour in 2 cups of concentrate and add 7-8 cups of water. 
7. Add 1/4 cup of fresh lemon juice. (Optional).
Note: Keep about 2 weeks refrigerated.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/04/brewed-ice-tea-concentrate.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Banana Poppy Seed Pancakes

Ingredients
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup all-purpose flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons poppy seeds
1 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
2 cups milk
2 ripe bananas, mashed
1/4 cup coconut oil, melted
2 tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup fresh blueberries (optional)

Directions
1. Whisk whole wheat flour, all-purpose flour, baking powder, poppy seeds, and salt together in a bowl.
2. Beat eggs in a large bowl. 
3. Add milk, bananas, coconut oil, honey, and vanilla extract; whisk together. 
4. Pour in flour mixture and stir until just combined.
5. Preheat a lightly oiled griddle on medium-low heat. 
6. Ladle batter 1/4 cup at a time onto the prepared griddle, sprinkling a few blueberries over each pancake. 
7. Cook until bubbles start to appear and edges are dry, about 3 minutes. 
8. Flip and cook until other side is browned, about 2 minutes.
Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 358 calories; 13.5 g fat; 52 g carbohydrates; 10.4 g protein; 69 mg cholesterol; 772 mg sodium.
http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/260895/banana-poppy-seed-pancakes/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=237852&prop27=2018-04-14&did=237852-20180414

The sun is coming out - guess we aren't going to get rain after all - at least not right now. Each of the boys has a game tonight so we are thankful for the sunshine. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 27th April, 2018 - by Lurker*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party : 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540702-1.html

*Darowil* has kitchen cupboards now.

*Gagesmom* has seen some improvement in Gage's behaviour - possibly because he wants a phone. It is a roller coaster ride though.

*Busyworkerbee* is looking for new accomodation, her bike has some expensive maintenance to be done, unknown to the previous owner.

*MindyT* is one of our yoga practioners, but she is having to take care of her knee - too much dancing in her youth.

*Flyty1n's* BP meds are working and by the end of the week she had had some more rain.

*KathleenDoris* has been visiting Morecombe and the Harrogate Flower Show, but she was not impressed for the cost of entry.

*Bonnie*has attended the funeral of the young girl killed when the ATV she was driving rolled. The Company that installed their furnace has been giving them a major run around to get the warranty fulfilled. There was a bad storm May 3rd(?) they lost power which woke her, and again when the generator started up, woken at 5a.m., by DGD.
*Sugarsugar's* DGD Penelope has asthma although the GP is not overly concerned as she has only just turned one.

*Angelam* has been having issues with her phone - and has also had problems with parking and blocking her garage, as has *Swedenme* had problems with her driveway being blocked. On Sunday her DIL's car was broken into and badly smashed, just before her birthday.

*Pacer* mentioned how much Matthew has blossomed with the encouragement from KTP.

*Cashmeregma* has had late snow. Her DH has a solo concert, and she has a house guest.

*Gottastch*'s DH is going on a mystery road trip, and will take her tatting.

*Railyn's* DH still does not accept that she is unable now to look after him at home.

*Gweniepooh* has been in considerable pain much of the week after her hand surgery, but is alright now.

Britain is still cold and wet.

*Maatje's* DIL and DS have to vacate their house by June 1 - she is overdue for baby.

*Budasha* hurt her knee at the gym.

*Kansas-gma* posted a warning for those who bought Alpaca fleece at the KAP 3 or 4 years ago that hers has bled badly when blocked.

*jheiens* asks for prayers when she attends class in ServSafe training Wednesday and Thursday, it is required by the City Health Dept. for the feeding program at Take Flight. It is a pass-fail test and without the certification she will be unable to serve meals, there is no-one else to undertake this task.

*RookieRetiree* had a bad storm - lost internet and cable, but not power.

*Martina* has hurt her left ankle against a heavy table, so she is resting.

PHOTOS 
2 - *Sorlenna* - Shawls
4 - *Gagesmom* - Baby outfit & hat
9 - *Gagesmom* - Dishcloth and Towel set
10 - *Gagesmom* - Dinner
14 - *NanaCaren* - GKs
14 - *Kate* - "Baby" Luke
22 - *Gwen* - DH & Sydney
28 - *Rookie* - DGS & (3rd grade) robotics presentation
29 - *Gagesmom* - Dishcloth and Towel set
32 - *Bonnie* - Bison
34 - *Gagesmom* - Dishcloth and Towel set
40 - *Gwen* - Cast
42 - *Swedenme* - Onesie for a baby girl
47 - *NanaCaren* - Key Lime Fudge
50 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Marikayknits
67 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Penelope
68 - *Lurker* - Yarn, kimono and hats

RECIPES
2 - *Gwen* - Key lime fudge (download)
8 - *Sam* - Rhubarb Bar 
21 - *Sam* - Rhubarb pies (links)

CRAFTS
46 - *Sam* - Tutorial for Tunisian knit stitch (link)
57 - *Poledra* - Bleeding yarn (link)

OTHERS
7 - *Flyty1n* - Aphid killer
7 - *Sam* - Copper cleaner (link)
18 - *Poledra* - Ladybugs (link)
25 - *Swedenme* - Funny
31 - *Lurker* - Knitting spies (link)
37 - *Poledra* - Snap dragon
58 - *Darowil* - Heat or cold for injury? (link)
63 - *Sam* - Plants to Banish Mosquitoes (link)


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Apple cake looks very, very good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I need to remember to go back and copy the pineapple bread recipe. DH likes pineapple! Thanks for the new start. Back later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh wow! I’m the first one on here? Had a good morning - warm out there again...83 but there’s a nice breeze so I was able to get the mowing done this morning. Helps when there’s a breeze as it dries the grass making it way easier to mow. DH went to dr yesterday - he has all the signs of a torn meniscus. Waiting for an MRI appointment and then go from there. He’ll be so relieved when he get the surgery appointment. The pain has been relentless and debilitating. Still no baby here...well going to knit for a bit

Edit to say that in the time I typed out my post I was no longer the first one ????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh wow! I'm the first one on here? Had a good morning - warm out there again...83 but there's a nice breeze so I was able to get the mowing done this morning. Helps when there's a breeze as it dries the grass making it way easier to mow. DH went to dr yesterday - he has all the signs of a torn meniscus. Waiting for an MRI appointment and then go from there. He'll be so relieved when he get the surgery appointment. The pain has been relentless and debilitating. Still no baby here...well going to knit for a bit
> 
> Edit to say that in the time I typed out my post I was no longer the first one ????????


Still, you made the first page! :sm09:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

The tea concentrate can probably be frozen to make it last longer.

If it could be figured out by the glassful, it could be frozen in ice cube trays and just put the number of cubes in needed for one glass, add regular ice and water and easy glass of brewed tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I should be heading to bed, mid-morning- I can hardly keep my eyes open!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always have 'ice tea ice cubes' in the freezer in the summer - fill the glass with ice - pour in the tea and it will never weaken down. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> The tea concentrate can probably be frozen to make it last longer.
> 
> If it could be figured out by the glassful, it could be frozen in ice cube trays and just put the number of cubes in needed for one glass, add regular ice and water and easy glass of brewed tea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!

Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 4 May '18
> 
> I think we are going to get rain fairly soon. It rained and thundered with a vengeance all Wednesday night. It was supposed to rain yesterday but didn't. The wind has been blowing great guns the last several days - I think spring is here to stay. I look out my window and see that the lilac tree is starting to leaf. That is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I should be heading to bed, mid-morning- I can hardly keep my eyes open!


You have had a long and stressful week, Julie. Hope you are resting comfortably now. Thank you for the summaries and also to Sam and Kate for the new week beginning. The chicken recipes are looking like winners for me and my family. They favor chicken as their ain meat. 
Gwennie, you are awesome. Glad you are able to use your hand more and do some knitting. Good on you
Sunshine, a beautiful spring day, and I am awaiting a call to come and get my wheelbarrow from the tire store. They are replacing the constantly-going-down front tire with one that is solid rubber. I am excited for this as it should be a fix that lasts as long as the wheelbarrow will.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello again. Sounds like life is pretty normal around the table. I am still doing 24/7 DH care. Cardiologist took away 2 pills today.
Good news after getting another HeartStent a year ago. Thumb joint still healing, easier to sew than knit this year. Still trying off and on. Hello to everyone. Nice cuppa as I read your letter. Nice recipes. See you again when I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.

Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch. 

I really want a place to settle into properly, one with the room for me and my stuff.

Stay safe all, catch up soon


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Another terrific start to the new week. Oh boy am drooling over the recipes, apple cake yummy! A coolish morning and that always makes me hungrier than usual. Need to fatten up for winter coming, my story for pigging out lol!
Great news Gwen that you are feeling a whole lot better, that anaesthetic and meds do mess up the body somewhat. 
Cathy do hope baby Penelope will be ok, can’t believe she on one year old, time flies.
Catch up later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You have had a long and stressful week, Julie. Hope you are resting comfortably now. Thank you for the summaries and also to Sam and Kate for the new week beginning. The chicken recipes are looking like winners for me and my family. They favor chicken as their ain meat.
> Gwennie, you are awesome. Glad you are able to use your hand more and do some knitting. Good on you
> Sunshine, a beautiful spring day, and I am awaiting a call to come and get my wheelbarrow from the tire store. They are replacing the constantly-going-down front tire with one that is solid rubber. I am excited for this as it should be a fix that lasts as long as the wheelbarrow will.


It has been stressful! I have lain down for a bit- it did help last night wearing the cowl- I carry an awful lot of tension neck and shoulders. Aaron's kids are outside playing on their roll along scooters. I enjoy hearing the children play. I spoke to my sister in law- Jeanette- Alastair's wife- the one that is a very high powered Timber Scientist, she is also a skillful knitter and is going to scan some patterns for me for baby stuff. 
I should take a photograph of my wheel barrow- it has a very low centre of gravity so is much better for one's back.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. Some delicious sounding recipes here. Did laundry after I’d done my morning job at Jamie’s and some sorting out of stuff for charity shop. Tired now so off to bed shortly. All take care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my place


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot and back to reading last week's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Hello again. Sounds like life is pretty normal around the table. I am still doing 24/7 DH care. Cardiologist took away 2 pills today.
> Good news after getting another HeartStent a year ago. Thumb joint still healing, easier to sew than knit this year. Still trying off and on. Hello to everyone. Nice cuppa as I read your letter. Nice recipes. See you again when I'm in the neighborhood.


Hi Pearls Girls. Have you been here before? If not, welcome to our Tea Party. Good news that your DH is on the mend and your thumb is healing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another great start to a new week. Thank you. Some really good recipes which I may be able to try.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking in also. I made sandwiches for supper again. DD had a pet sitting job lined up for next week but today we found out the dog is quite ill, so they are working out something else. We just want the dog to be well. Bub is talking about going out with friends to eat over the weekend but not sure what it will be. I really don't need to be eating much...!

I'm working on the shawl, my third in a row. I had to change the shape to make the lace pattern work better so started over again, but I am pretty sure it is on track now.

I read last week but didn't comment much. I want y'all to know I think of you even so. Be back later. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope this week is better.
Gwen, wonderful you were able to knit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening everyone. I am busy once again with work. It seems that this month will be crazier than the last few months. 

I thought I would pop on with some Bella update. She talked this week for the first time in 7 weeks. She got to go outside a few days ago and enjoy some sunshine and flowers. She is busy with therapies but she is progressing in a positive direction. 

Matthew had the opportunity to visit with his best friend tonight. That was fun. The boys met up with Matthew's friend and his wife and 21 month old daughter. My oldest son won two balls for the little girl and she was delighted with them. I got to hold the little girl while her parents and my boys rode some go karts. She was content with letting me hold her and watch her parents. We went to dinner after a game of bowling and riding go karts. Such a nice time to visit and I was delighted that the young ones wanted me to join them. I didn't get to the bowling alley until they were almost done bowling since I had another commitment before then. It gave the guys a chance to talk.

Time for me to get some sleep so I can go into work early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh wow! I'm the first one on here? Had a good morning - warm out there again...83 but there's a nice breeze so I was able to get the mowing done this morning. Helps when there's a breeze as it dries the grass making it way easier to mow. DH went to dr yesterday - he has all the signs of a torn meniscus. Waiting for an MRI appointment and then go from there. He'll be so relieved when he get the surgery appointment. The pain has been relentless and debilitating. Still no baby here...well going to knit for a bit
> 
> Edit to say that in the time I typed out my post I was no longer the first one ????????


That little one is sure in no hurry to enter this world. Any luck on the finding a new place front?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


My first real memory of you Gwen is you knitting so soon after the surgery on your other hand and you talking about how you managed to juggle the needles so you could knit. Is it easier this time as it is your left arm? and done it before. I was going to say hope you don't have a manual car- but you wouldn't change gears with the left hand anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


It must be wonderful to not have to count every penny. A place with room would be great and to be able to have your stuff. Stuff is so important


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jumping in to say Hi and that I'm glad to get to the end of this week. It's been a busy one and I still have many pages to plow through as I study the ServSafe material. 

Best wishes for birthdays, surgery recoveries, and stressful life situations so many are facing just now. Really miss being able to join in the conversations but hoping that by this time next week Life will be somewhat calmer. 

Hugs :sm06: :sm06: :sm24: 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope this week is better.
> Gwen, wonderful you were able to knit.


I do hope so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh wow! I'm the first one on here? Had a good morning - warm out there again...83 but there's a nice breeze so I was able to get the mowing done this morning. Helps when there's a breeze as it dries the grass making it way easier to mow. DH went to dr yesterday - he has all the signs of a torn meniscus. Waiting for an MRI appointment and then go from there. He'll be so relieved when he get the surgery appointment. The pain has been relentless and debilitating. Still no baby here...well going to knit for a bit
> 
> Edit to say that in the time I typed out my post I was no longer the first one ????????


Hope your DH can get the MRI and surgery soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


That's great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Hello again. Sounds like life is pretty normal around the table. I am still doing 24/7 DH care. Cardiologist took away 2 pills today.
> Good news after getting another HeartStent a year ago. Thumb joint still healing, easier to sew than knit this year. Still trying off and on. Hello to everyone. Nice cuppa as I read your letter. Nice recipes. See you again when I'm in the neighborhood.


Welcome back. Hope you can visit more often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all!!!!
Sam, Julie, and Kate, thanks for a new week! 
Got a bunch of stuff done around the house today, then went to guitar, made Autumn Harvest Stew for dinner tonight, I know, but David wanted it once more this year before it gets rediculously hot. lol
Leftover Lemon Meringue for dessert. 
Now to sit and wait for the potatoes & parsnips to boil so I can mash, then we can eat, and just catch up with you all while I knit away. 
Some really yummy looking recipes there Sam, some I really want to try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> The tea concentrate can probably be frozen to make it last longer.
> 
> If it could be figured out by the glassful, it could be frozen in ice cube trays and just put the number of cubes in needed for one glass, add regular ice and water and easy glass of brewed tea.


I was thinking the same thing! Great minds and all. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


You're on the mend!! Just don't over do it Gwen, I know you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Hello again. Sounds like life is pretty normal around the table. I am still doing 24/7 DH care. Cardiologist took away 2 pills today.
> Good news after getting another HeartStent a year ago. Thumb joint still healing, easier to sew than knit this year. Still trying off and on. Hello to everyone. Nice cuppa as I read your letter. Nice recipes. See you again when I'm in the neighborhood.


So glad that you are doing so much better and off two pills is even better!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you're friend will be available to help when/if you need, and hopefully, you'll find the perfect place for you and you furby. It is lovely to have some available money to use isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I am busy once again with work. It seems that this month will be crazier than the last few months.
> 
> I thought I would pop on with some Bella update. She talked this week for the first time in 7 weeks. She got to go outside a few days ago and enjoy some sunshine and flowers. She is busy with therapies but she is progressing in a positive direction.
> 
> ...


Bella is making miraculous recovery, wonderful to hear. 
Great that the boys were able to meet up with friends and have a good time and visit, even better that you were able to play with the baby, well, toddler. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhh, I think I'm entering a food coma, I ate too much stew, and mashed potatoes, it was soo good, but now it feels like my face is melting, I ate so much. Maybe I should wait a while before pie. :sm03: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


David was ready to head your way at strawberry shortcakes, lol, he liked your idea of 3 times in one day. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh wow! I'm the first one on here? Had a good morning - warm out there again...83 but there's a nice breeze so I was able to get the mowing done this morning. Helps when there's a breeze as it dries the grass making it way easier to mow. DH went to dr yesterday - he has all the signs of a torn meniscus. Waiting for an MRI appointment and then go from there. He'll be so relieved when he get the surgery appointment. The pain has been relentless and debilitating. Still no baby here...well going to knit for a bit
> 
> Edit to say that in the time I typed out my post I was no longer the first one ????????


I hope your DHs knee doesn't require surgery, hope it's better soon. My youngest son had that & it's so painful, 10 yrs later he still has to be careful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> The tea concentrate can probably be frozen to make it last longer.
> 
> If it could be figured out by the glassful, it could be frozen in ice cube trays and just put the number of cubes in needed for one glass, add regular ice and water and easy glass of brewed tea.


That sounds like a great idea, I'm going to try that, if we ever get summer weather & need cold drinks????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, hoping you can find accommodations you like soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we always have 'ice tea ice cubes' in the freezer in the summer - fill the glass with ice - pour in the tea and it will never weaken down. --- sam


That's a good idea too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed to sleep it off. lol
Have yoga in the morning and then Naturopath will be here, so Marla and I need to set up and host, so see you all sometime tomorrow. 
Have a great night/day. 
HUGS!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the new week start Sam and Summary writers. Seems like winding up the year has been busier than years one and two. In fact, the whole year seems to have flown by. I was invited to a Cinco de Mayo luncheon today at another sorority house, stayed with DGS for awhile, invited another housemom over to our BBQ tonight, and then we went to the home of one of her friends for a glass of wine—a very social day. Tomorrow I will have lunch with some friends from CA that I haven’t seen for a very long time. They were very good friends during the years my ex husband was in grad school at Yale in New Haven, Connecticut. They are in Minneapolis for a wedding. I close the house next weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


Wishing you luck. It sounds beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, Julie & Kate, thanks for starting another week for us. 

Heather, good luck with house hunting & great your friend will give you a hand. Nice you have good hours so your finances are better

Mary, thanks for the update on Bella, so good she is improving, what a fighter she is.

Ohio Joy, good luck with the studying 

I wasn’t feeling very ambitious today but one thing led to another & I got the house cleaned, some laundry done, then DH said he wanted to work the garden with the cultivator so I had to move some posts & picked up all the twine that came with the manure spread last fall then decided it was nice enough I should do some work, I dug the quack grass along the edge of 2 of my 3 flower beds& turned the dirt over in the planter as it’s the only place I can’t use the tiller.
I asked DH to get the tiller out of the Quonset, he always parks it so far in the back that 3 machines have to be moved out to get to it????not sure why that is always the way. Hopefully tomorrow he will get it out so I can run it around the fruit trees & do the big flower bed if I’m not too stiff from digging to move????
I had fun at the dinner theatre, supper was good & the show was pretty good too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the new week start Sam and Summary writers. Seems like winding up the year has been busier than years one and two. In fact, the whole year seems to have flown by. I was invited to a Cinco de Mayo luncheon today at another sorority house, stayed with DGS for awhile, invited another housemom over to our BBQ tonight, and then we went to the home of one of her friends for a glass of wine-a very social day. Tomorrow I will have lunch with some friends from CA that I haven't seen for a very long time. They were very good friends during the years my ex husband was in grad school at Yale in New Haven, Connecticut. They are in Minneapolis for a wedding. I close the house next weekend.


I think time flies by faster every year. Have fun with your old friends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies early Saturday morning here and it looks like being another lovely day . Some of your recipes look like being in my skill level Sam just might try them , after all the talk last week of rhubarb I made Apple and rhubarb cake and ended up eating most of it which was no real hardship ????. I'm busy making a onesie for a boy and hoping I have enough yarn left to add booties makes it hard to knit when I have my fingers crossed ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Oh wow! I'm the first one on here? Had a good morning - warm out there again...83 but there's a nice breeze so I was able to get the mowing done this morning. Helps when there's a breeze as it dries the grass making it way easier to mow. DH went to dr yesterday - he has all the signs of a torn meniscus. Waiting for an MRI appointment and then go from there. He'll be so relieved when he get the surgery appointment. The pain has been relentless and debilitating. Still no baby here...well going to knit for a bit
> 
> Edit to say that in the time I typed out my post I was no longer the first one ????????


Hope all goes well for your husband , I was in an accident a few years back and my knee got tore up pretty bad , it's ok now more or less , just aches when it's cold and cannot go on trampoline no more .

Poor DIL I remember those long waiting days well , do you know if it's to be a boy or a girl ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


That is great Gwen , hope you continue to make a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


Do hope you find the perfect place for you and Maggie May .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope this week is better.
> Gwen, wonderful you were able to knit.


How are you today Joy hopefully your eyes are feeling a bit better .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you like them - and good news - you can knit - hopefully the pain is totally gone. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pearl's girls - we are always here - drop in anytime. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you real soon. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Hello again. Sounds like life is pretty normal around the table. I am still doing 24/7 DH care. Cardiologist took away 2 pills today.
> Good news after getting another HeartStent a year ago. Thumb joint still healing, easier to sew than knit this year. Still trying off and on. Hello to everyone. Nice cuppa as I read your letter. Nice recipes. See you again when I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you eyes are better and that you can have them open all the time. do you have stitches? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope this week is better.
> Gwen, wonderful you were able to knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of positive energy to help find you quilt. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you go when you close the house? --- sam



machriste said:


> Thanks for the new week start Sam and Summary writers. Seems like winding up the year has been busier than years one and two. In fact, the whole year seems to have flown by. I was invited to a Cinco de Mayo luncheon today at another sorority house, stayed with DGS for awhile, invited another housemom over to our BBQ tonight, and then we went to the home of one of her friends for a glass of wine-a very social day. Tomorrow I will have lunch with some friends from CA that I haven't seen for a very long time. They were very good friends during the years my ex husband was in grad school at Yale in New Haven, Connecticut. They are in Minneapolis for a wedding. I close the house next weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially when you are knitting fast. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies early Saturday morning here and it looks like being another lovely day . Some of your recipes look like being in my skill level Sam just might try them , after all the talk last week of rhubarb I made Apple and rhubarb cake and ended up eating most of it which was no real hardship ????. I'm busy making a onesie for a boy and hoping I have enough yarn left to add booties makes it hard to knit when I have my fingers crossed ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be anxious to see which one you make first. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies early Saturday morning here and it looks like being another lovely day . Some of your recipes look like being in my skill level Sam just might try them , after all the talk last week of rhubarb I made Apple and rhubarb cake and ended up eating most of it which was no real hardship ????. I'm busy making a onesie for a boy and hoping I have enough yarn left to add booties makes it hard to knit when I have my fingers crossed ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I am busy once again with work. It seems that this month will be crazier than the last few months.
> 
> I thought I would pop on with some Bella update. She talked this week for the first time in 7 weeks. She got to go outside a few days ago and enjoy some sunshine and flowers. She is busy with therapies but she is progressing in a positive direction.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you all had fun Mary. 
I've been following along on the updates of Bella on FB , heart breaking to see ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


Looks like she enjoyed it! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


Sounds like a unique quilt-hope you manage to find it. And welcome back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohhh, I think I'm entering a food coma, I ate too much stew, and mashed potatoes, it was soo good, but now it feels like my face is melting, I ate so much. Maybe I should wait a while before pie. :sm03: :sm16:


Surely you can fit pie in too? David can't understand how I can be full and still have room for dessert.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the new week start Sam and Summary writers. Seems like winding up the year has been busier than years one and two. In fact, the whole year seems to have flown by. I was invited to a Cinco de Mayo luncheon today at another sorority house, stayed with DGS for awhile, invited another housemom over to our BBQ tonight, and then we went to the home of one of her friends for a glass of wine-a very social day. Tomorrow I will have lunch with some friends from CA that I haven't seen for a very long time. They were very good friends during the years my ex husband was in grad school at Yale in New Haven, Connecticut. They are in Minneapolis for a wedding. I close the house next weekend.


Is it really the end of the year? And your third one? Doesn't seem long at all since you were going for the job. I would have said 2. So what are you doing once the house is closed?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


Wow, well done to you! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies early Saturday morning here and it looks like being another lovely day . Some of your recipes look like being in my skill level Sam just might try them , after all the talk last week of rhubarb I made Apple and rhubarb cake and ended up eating most of it which was no real hardship ????. I'm busy making a onesie for a boy and hoping I have enough yarn left to add booties makes it hard to knit when I have my fingers crossed ????


Cross your toes instead


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


I hope you have luck finding somewhere just right for you Heather. Good luck. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Another beautiful morning here in the UK with promises of a very warm Bank Holiday weekend. That's a first, usually holiday weekends here are freezing cold or pouring with rain! 
Thank you Sam for some great recipes again. I specially like the sound of Irish Apple Cake, will be making that at some time soon. Thank you Kate and Julie for the summaries. 
Now I have to read on and catch up with all the goings on. I made it to the hairdressers yesterday with no car/garage problems so that's a relief, I feel quite lightheaded now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Checking in also. I made sandwiches for supper again. DD had a pet sitting job lined up for next week but today we found out the dog is quite ill, so they are working out something else. We just want the dog to be well. Bub is talking about going out with friends to eat over the weekend but not sure what it will be. I really don't need to be eating much...!
> 
> I'm working on the shawl, my third in a row. I had to change the shape to make the lace pattern work better so started over again, but I am pretty sure it is on track now.
> 
> I read last week but didn't comment much. I want y'all to know I think of you even so. Be back later. Hugs and blessings!


We think of you too.... looking foreward to seeing your shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


How cute, she looks like she is enjoying her first birthday cake.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


Gwen, do you have an extra hand to be able to knit and drive with one hand all bandaged up? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


I hope you manage to find a place soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohhh, I think I'm entering a food coma, I ate too much stew, and mashed potatoes, it was soo good, but now it feels like my face is melting, I ate so much. Maybe I should wait a while before pie. :sm03: :sm16:


Lol. Sounds like a yummy dinner... and I just love Lemon Meringue.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I am busy once again with work. It seems that this month will be crazier than the last few months.
> 
> I thought I would pop on with some Bella update. She talked this week for the first time in 7 weeks. She got to go outside a few days ago and enjoy some sunshine and flowers. She is busy with therapies but she is progressing in a positive direction.
> 
> ...


Good news re Bella, what a little fighter that child is. I'm sure she enjoyed being outside for a while and a great boost for her parents to see her making such progress. Thanks for keeping us up to date Mary when you're so busy yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


How cute. Looks like she's already had a little practice smash! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Looks like she enjoyed it! :sm09:


LOL Yes! DD took it away though after a couple of minutes as she would have pigged out on ALL the icing and been sick... LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


Hope you find your quilt sounds like you have already put a lot of work into it ,would be a shame if it wasn't finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohhh, I think I'm entering a food coma, I ate too much stew, and mashed potatoes, it was soo good, but now it feels like my face is melting, I ate so much. Maybe I should wait a while before pie. :sm03: :sm16:


I love stew and mash , usually put dumplings in too and like you eat way to much ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the new week start Sam and Summary writers. Seems like winding up the year has been busier than years one and two. In fact, the whole year seems to have flown by. I was invited to a Cinco de Mayo luncheon today at another sorority house, stayed with DGS for awhile, invited another housemom over to our BBQ tonight, and then we went to the home of one of her friends for a glass of wine-a very social day. Tomorrow I will have lunch with some friends from CA that I haven't seen for a very long time. They were very good friends during the years my ex husband was in grad school at Yale in New Haven, Connecticut. They are in Minneapolis for a wedding. I close the house next weekend.


Cannot believe how the years have flown by ,seem to blink and They are gone , hope you enjoy the summer break


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, Julie & Kate, thanks for starting another week for us.
> 
> Heather, good luck with house hunting & great your friend will give you a hand. Nice you have good hours so your finances are better
> 
> ...


I'm off to do some work in the garden too , weeds seem to be multiplying before me eyes , trees are all in full blossom here so definitely need to keep taking my allergy tablets


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Surely you can fit pie in too? David can't understand how I can be full and still have room for dessert.


When I used to ask my kids why they wanted dessert when they hadn't finished their main meal, they used to assure me that dessert went to a different stomach, and there was plenty of room in the pudding tum! Perhaps you are similarly equipped? :sm02:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful day here, so I plan to be outside doing battle with weeds as much as possible. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I used to ask my kids why they wanted dessert when they hadn't finished their main meal, they used to assure me that dessert went to a different stomach, and there was plenty of room in the pudding tum! Perhaps you are similarly equipped? :sm02:


Now that would explain it! Of course that is it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> David was ready to head your way at strawberry shortcakes, lol, he liked your idea of 3 times in one day. :sm23:


Interesting. This was in place of regular meals. My DH is also David and he loved it and enjoyed them all. Go make some for your David.
:sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I only pop in to the tea party when it 'rarely' shows up in my mail box. How often do you gather and how do I maintain my place at the table?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I only pop in to the tea party when it 'rarely' shows up in my mail box. How often do you gather and how do I maintain my place at the table?


We basically post 24 hours a day... as we are all on different time zones and countries. We just chat right through from Friday to Friday and our Sam post a link at the end of each week to our "new" week. So you can always find us and continue the week with us by going to "my posts" or "watched topics" or if you lose us then look for us in the section.... "swaps, cals, periodicals, group activities". :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


Happy birthday Penelope! Looks like she knew just what to do with her cake.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Another beautiful morning here in the UK with promises of a very warm Bank Holiday weekend. That's a first, usually holiday weekends here are freezing cold or pouring with rain!
> Thank you Sam for some great recipes again. I specially like the sound of Irish Apple Cake, will be making that at some time soon. Thank you Kate and Julie for the summaries.
> Now I have to read on and catch up with all the goings on. I made it to the hairdressers yesterday with no car/garage problems so that's a relief, I feel quite lightheaded now!


If you want cold come up here....11C (60F?) today and to rise to the dizzying heights of 16C (64F?) on Monday! :sm14:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I only pop in to the tea party when it 'rarely' shows up in my mail box. How often do you gather and how do I maintain my place at the table?


We are here all the time. Sam starts us off with a new week every Friday about 5:00pm easten time. If it doesn't show up in your email, go to the top of the page and click watch. If you still don't get it in your email, go to the main digest and find us under the Swaps and knit along category.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam and Ladies for starting us off once again and in such a luscious-food way! The summeries continue to be so helpful.
Overcast today and maybe about 70. Weeds want pulling and I have the last of my winter onion (green onions) garden to pull up. DH made 2 raised beds for us about 3 years ago. So I have a winter garden in one...onions and garlic, and then come May, tomatoes and salad greens. Nothing like that first homegrown tomato, right everyone!!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont think it is easier this time but does seem slower. I'm holding the needle in my left hand between my index and middle finger. 
Moving fingers well but not so much the thumb; of course thumb is where most work done,.



darowil said:


> My first real memory of you Gwen is you knitting so soon after the surgery on your other hand and you talking about how you managed to juggle the needles so you could knit. Is it easier this time as it is your left arm? and done it before. I was going to say hope you don't have a manual car- but you wouldn't change gears with the left hand anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with strawberry shortcake for meals in my book! I agree, life to short to not have fun!



Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even on days you say you aren't very motivated you run circles around me! Wish I still had your energy!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, Julie & Kate, thanks for starting another week for us.
> 
> Heather, good luck with house hunting & great your friend will give you a hand. Nice you have good hours so your finances are better
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

???????????????????? You made me laugh!


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies early Saturday morning here and it looks like being another lovely day . Some of your recipes look like being in my skill level Sam just might try them , after all the talk last week of rhubarb I made Apple and rhubarb cake and ended up eating most of it which was no real hardship C. I'm busy making a onesie for a boy and hoping I have enough yarn left to add booties makes it hard to knit when I have my fingers crossed ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Knew I forgot something.....*Sassafras* praying that your eyelid surgery went well and heals quickly!


thewren said:


> hope you eyes are better and that you can have them open all the time. do you have stitches? --- sam


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Still, you made the first page! :sm09:


Lol I sure did,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam every single recipe sounds yummy to me! I will be hopefully trying all; thank you!
> 
> Drove myself to knitting and figured a way to hold needles and knit,too! Great day...up to 85F.


Well that sounds positive. Don't overdo it though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious she is and isn't that Serena sneaking a piece ? Lovely little ones!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

lol...me too...always room for dessert!


darowil said:


> Surely you can fit pie in too? David can't understand how I can be full and still have room for dessert.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So will we see a picture in an avatar soon? Hope so.


angelam said:


> Morning all. Another beautiful morning here in the UK with promises of a very warm Bank Holiday weekend. That's a first, usually holiday weekends here are freezing cold or pouring with rain!
> Thank you Sam for some great recipes again. I specially like the sound of Irish Apple Cake, will be making that at some time soon. Thank you Kate and Julie for the summaries.
> Now I have to read on and catch up with all the goings on. I made it to the hairdressers yesterday with no car/garage problems so that's a relief, I feel quite lightheaded now!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, site with big days is now temporarily finished, for about a week while new permits organised. Hoping to get to inspect a few places with latish appointments, 4.30 pm next week. Have a friend who, so far, is willing to help with this, if needed.
> 
> Hope to get good shifts next week, a good week will definitely give me remaining funds needed for move. Then just have to leave in bank and not spend, until needed. For someone who has not had the funds to save b4, this will take discipline to not touch.
> 
> ...


hope you can find something suitable soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I used to ask my kids why they wanted dessert when they hadn't finished their main meal, they used to assure me that dessert went to a different stomach, and there was plenty of room in the pudding tum! Perhaps you are similarly equipped? :sm02:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't wait for a good homegrown tomato.


MindyT said:


> Thanks Sam and Ladies for starting us off once again and in such a luscious-food way! The summeries continue to be so helpful.
> Overcast today and maybe about 70. Weeds want pulling and I have the last of my winter onion (green onions) garden to pull up. DH made 2 raised beds for us about 3 years ago. So I have a winter garden in one...onions and garlic, and then come May, tomatoes and salad greens. Nothing like that first homegrown tomato, right everyone!!?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been stressful! I have lain down for a bit- it did help last night wearing the cowl- I carry an awful lot of tension neck and shoulders. Aaron's kids are outside playing on their roll along scooters. I enjoy hearing the children play. I spoke to my sister in law- Jeanette- Alastair's wife- the one that is a very high powered Timber Scientist, she is also a skillful knitter and is going to scan some patterns for me for baby stuff.
> I should take a photograph of my wheel barrow- it has a very low centre of gravity so is much better for one's back.


You've had a very stressful week. I hope you can get the issue with your pot smoking neighbor resolved. Here in Washington state they've legalized pot - although many communities still don't allow it - it's pretty obvious smoking the stuff has negative impact on ones brain and behavior. It's crazy that so many say nah it's not harmful at all. Trouble is the innocent like usual suffer. 
It's nice to hear children playing outside. I love that we have a grade school across from us, though I'm thankful it's not a high school! As the older people in our neighborhood downsize younger families are buying the homes. Our prices are very reasonable so a good option for young families.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Another great start to a new week. Thank you. Some really good recipes which I may be able to try.


I was thinking the same thing. And all that talk of lemon curd has set me thinking!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> If you want cold come up here....11C (60F?) today and to rise to the dizzying heights of 16C (64F?) on Monday! :sm14:


Who wants cold? I'm basking in 25c here and loving it! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I am busy once again with work. It seems that this month will be crazier than the last few months.
> 
> I thought I would pop on with some Bella update. She talked this week for the first time in 7 weeks. She got to go outside a few days ago and enjoy some sunshine and flowers. She is busy with therapies but she is progressing in a positive direction.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time. Nice the guys got to visit. Haven't gone bowling in years! What an amazing recovery for Bella!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> That little one is sure in no hurry to enter this world. Any luck on the finding a new place front?


No hurry at all! No news on the new place....not sure what they're going to do if they can't find something soon....she's hoping to not be in a motel but that might just happen at this rate. I haven't spoken to her in person for a bit, just texting, which in my opinion is a bit limiting. I might call today and see what's up.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your DH can get the MRI and surgery soon.


Thanks me too. He called the dr yesterday who was supposed to call back but he never did. He had ordered pain meds for him,, but they made him sick so he wanted something else. Also the MRI people never called him and when he called them they told him he had to make an appt with his dr. Called the dr again and the receptionist said you can't see him u til may 27or some such date. He gave up at that point and hung up. I think part of the problem was that he isn't very communicative with the front desk people....I was listening to him at one point and he was very vague about what he wanted. I dont think he realizes that the the front people are the gate keepers and they need way more information than what he was providing. He figures they arent doctors and he want to to talk to the doctor about his issues not them.???? so he's now on a weekend with no pain meds and no MRI appointment. Will have to see what Monday brings I guess.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your DHs knee doesn't require surgery, hope it's better soon. My youngest son had that & it's so painful, 10 yrs later he still has to be careful


Thanks Bonnie. I can't imagine it not needing surgery, it's been over a month and he's in constant pain. I won't tell him about the 10years part! I mentioned yesterday that even with surgery recovery would be at least 4 -6 weeks and he just looked at me in amazement! I'm hoping the MRI people will call Monday so we can get this thing rolling. We have plane tickets to go see my dad the end of June and he needs to be somewhat mobile for that. I don't know if he could sit in a squishy airplane seat for x amount of hours, or running through airports for that matter! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope all goes well for your husband , I was in an accident a few years back and my knee got tore up pretty bad , it's ok now more or less , just aches when it's cold and cannot go on trampoline no more .
> 
> Poor DIL I remember those long waiting days well , do you know if it's to be a boy or a girl ?


A little girl. They have 2 boys, so are very excited to have a girl! Yes, I remember the long waiting days also...longest I went over was 2 1/2 weeks.....figured I was growing an elephant.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


So adorable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love stew and mash , usually put dumplings in too and like you eat way to much ????


I always put potatoes in the stew, that seems to be how everyone makes it here & then I add dumplings. I don't make it often, DH was fed it all one winter while working in a rig camp so doesn't want to see it very often even after 35 years????but I can understand as I feel the same way about Kraft Dinner, I had a roommate who cooked that 4 days a week as she got home from work first, thankfully she moved out after 6 mnths????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I used to ask my kids why they wanted dessert when they hadn't finished their main meal, they used to assure me that dessert went to a different stomach, and there was plenty of room in the pudding tum! Perhaps you are similarly equipped? :sm02:


???????? bet you didn't know they were part bovine????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I dont think it is easier this time but does seem slower. I'm holding the needle in my left hand between my index and middle finger.
> Moving fingers well but not so much the thumb; of course thumb is where most work done,.


Sounds cumbersome but I'm glad you are having less pain so it's manageable & are able to move some.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for starting us off Sam and thank you to Julie for the summary. That’s a huge job in itself! I see a lot of you ah e cool or cold weather. Here we’ve had in the low to mid 80’s all week and supposed to continue. I’ve been working outside like a mad woman trying to do the stuff DH and I usually do together. It’s amazing how much faster stuff goes together rather than alone! Not sure what we’re going to do in the long run. Today I’m staying indoors and cleaning up this place. And I think get a little baking done. I’m still not finished with all the meals for the mission so probably try and get some of that done also. Went to a fund raiser last night for our small school. Was fun, saw people I hadn’t seen for quite a while so got some visiting in. They raised $30,000 which is really really wonderful. We never turn away people who have financial need as we don’t feel a private school should be only for the elite. This should help considerably. Have a great day all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You've had a very stressful week. I hope you can get the issue with your pot smoking neighbor resolved. Here in Washington state they've legalized pot - although many communities still don't allow it - it's pretty obvious smoking the stuff has negative impact on ones brain and behavior. It's crazy that so many say nah it's not harmful at all. Trouble is the innocent like usual suffer.
> It's nice to hear children playing outside. I love that we have a grade school across from us, though I'm thankful it's not a high school! As the older people in our neighborhood downsize younger families are buying the homes. Our prices are very reasonable so a good option for young families.


They are to legalize it here this year. I'm glad it will be more easily available & safer - there have been reports of meth & other nasty stuff mixed in it & used by unsuspecting people- to those who would use it for medical purposes. I would certainly never smoke it but think for pain relief & help with chemo it should be allowed. There are kinds available that don't make you high but have beneficial effects & can be taken as oil or in food. My DH believes if it's legalized maybe young kids will have more trouble getting it than now as police don't seem to do much about local dealers & if there's money to be made by business people there will be more done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No hurry at all! No news on the new place....not sure what they're going to do if they can't find something soon....she's hoping to not be in a motel but that might just happen at this rate. I haven't spoken to her in person for a bit, just texting, which in my opinion is a bit limiting. I might call today and see what's up.


I hope they find something, it wouldn't be very nice to be stuck in a motel with a new baby, not to mention the cost


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I can't imagine it not needing surgery, it's been over a month and he's in constant pain. I won't tell him about the 10years part! I mentioned yesterday that even with surgery recovery would be at least 4 -6 weeks and he just looked at me in amazement! I'm hoping the MRI people will call Monday so we can get this thing rolling. We have plane tickets to go see my dad the end of June and he needs to be somewhat mobile for that. I don't know if he could sit in a squishy airplane seat for x amount of hours, or running through airports for that matter! ????


I think my DS has trouble in part because he grew 10 inches in one school year & the tendons couldn't stretch fast enough to keep up with the growth rate so they are weak, he also has a bump on his tibia ãs the bone was pulled out by the tendons, all this adds to his trouble. He dislocated the knee playing badminton because of the weak tendons & tore the meniscus.

You will have to tell the airline to provide a wheelchair to get you through the airport & that you need to be seated either just behind the bulkhead or at the wing exits( not sure if they will seat you there if not real mobile) as those seats have more leg room.
Could he go to emergency to get some pain meds for the weekend if it gets too bad?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:



> Thanks me too. He called the dr yesterday who was supposed to call back but he never did. He had ordered pain meds for him,, but they made him sick so he wanted something else. Also the MRI people never called him and when he called them they told him he had to make an appt with his dr. Called the dr again and the receptionist said you can't see him u til may 27or some such date. He gave up at that point and hung up. I think part of the problem was that he isn't very communicative with the front desk people....I was listening to him at one point and he was very vague about what he wanted. I dont think he realizes that the the front people are the gate keepers and they need way more information than what he was providing. He figures they arent doctors and he want to to talk to the doctor about his issues not them.???? so he's now on a weekend with no pain meds and no MRI appointment. Will have to see what Monday brings I guess.


Have you heard the joke about the old man & the receptionist?

He called & wanted an appointment, she insisted on knowing where the trouble was, finally he told her it was his ear. Then she insisted she must know what was wrong with it. His answer, I can't pee out of it????. I'm terrible at remembering jokes, I kniw the wording isn't right but you get the gist????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A little girl. They have 2 boys, so are very excited to have a girl! Yes, I remember the long waiting days also...longest I went over was 2 1/2 weeks.....figured I was growing an elephant.


& that 2-1/2 weeks felt longer than the whole other 9 months, right? I was 2 weeks over with my first, thought he would never come


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You've had a very stressful week. I hope you can get the issue with your pot smoking neighbor resolved. Here in Washington state they've legalized pot - although many communities still don't allow it - it's pretty obvious smoking the stuff has negative impact on ones brain and behavior. It's crazy that so many say nah it's not harmful at all. Trouble is the innocent like usual suffer.
> It's nice to hear children playing outside. I love that we have a grade school across from us, though I'm thankful it's not a high school! As the older people in our neighborhood downsize younger families are buying the homes. Our prices are very reasonable so a good option for young families.


It sure has been- I have been nursing a head ache for a lot of it- because my sleep has been so badly affected- I lie down for a bit but just can't relax properly- constantly listening for any sound that he might be prowling. Smell is important to me- and I can't abide his smell- he used to keep asking if he could give me a hug- I think I need to learn to say no more firmly- instead of acquiescing.
The two little girls love to play outside on their ride on push along toys- they have a good head for speed! (I don't, and never did have) it is good to hear happy young voices! The school up the road is likewise a Primary School, but kids go one way to the Intermediate, and the other to the High School, so children are very much part of the landscape.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, cute photo of Penelope, I wondered what a cake smash was????????
Well, looks nice outside so I better get out & at it. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Who wants cold? I'm basking in 25c here and loving it! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I was thinking the same thing. And all that talk of lemon curd has set me thinking!


I have got two batches of Lemon Curd made- I had six lemons- large ones- so I adjusted the recipe to 14 oz sugar, 5 oz butter, grated rind and juice of three lemons, and 5 smallish to medium mixed grade eggs. I used the freshest eggs I had, rather than the older ones.
Two jars have gone to Dave over the road, one is for Fan, and from the second batch one is for Shakila, Selma and the rest of the family (of Nasir), and one has been nearly all demolished by me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


She is gorgeous Cathy , think she eats cake the same way I do ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks for starting us off Sam and thank you to Julie for the summary. That's a huge job in itself! I see a lot of you ah e cool or cold weather. Here we've had in the low to mid 80's all week and supposed to continue. I've been working outside like a mad woman trying to do the stuff DH and I usually do together. It's amazing how much faster stuff goes together rather than alone! Not sure what we're going to do in the long run. Today I'm staying indoors and cleaning up this place. And I think get a little baking done. I'm still not finished with all the meals for the mission so probably try and get some of that done also. Went to a fund raiser last night for our small school. Was fun, saw people I hadn't seen for quite a while so got some visiting in. They raised $30,000 which is really really wonderful. We never turn away people who have financial need as we don't feel a private school should be only for the elite. This should help considerably. Have a great day all.


That was a really good result for the fundraiser! 
And thanks- my summaries are very different from Margaret's- with her being a nurse- I have enjoyed doing it - just been tough with the last week being as it was! 
I am thinking I may walk up to the bus and go shopping later in the morning- I have some lasagne sheets I want to use up- but I really crave a proper bechamel so I will go to get the carrot and small onion I need. Sometimes they have a little bouquet garni- so I'll see what I can find. My thyme turned up it's toes sadly. But I am pleased to see that the Italian Parsley is regenerating- I've given it some liquid fish fertiliser.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> If you want cold come up here....11C (60F?) today and to rise to the dizzying heights of 16C (64F?) on Monday! :sm14:


Oh no sorry to hear that Kate , wish I could send some of this lovely sunshine your way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> ???????????????????? You made me laugh!


Laughter is good for the soul????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Who wants cold? I'm basking in 25c here and loving it! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


We have been in the mid 20ies too ,got the back garden almost weed free , till I turn my back on them and they start multiplying again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Thanks me too. He called the dr yesterday who was supposed to call back but he never did. He had ordered pain meds for him,, but they made him sick so he wanted something else. Also the MRI people never called him and when he called them they told him he had to make an appt with his dr. Called the dr again and the receptionist said you can't see him u til may 27or some such date. He gave up at that point and hung up. I think part of the problem was that he isn't very communicative with the front desk people....I was listening to him at one point and he was very vague about what he wanted. I dont think he realizes that the the front people are the gate keepers and they need way more information than what he was providing. He figures they arent doctors and he want to to talk to the doctor about his issues not them.???? so he's now on a weekend with no pain meds and no MRI appointment. Will have to see what Monday brings I guess.


Your husband sounds like mine , he expects them to just make an appointment and mind their own business 
Wen my oldest 2 boys were young we had a lovely doctor but the receptionist was a dragon, it was like trying to get into Fort Knox , In the end I just phoned and send I needed the doctor to make a home visit and amazingly there was an appointment that afternoon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Sam, feeling better, still icing 20 on 20 off.. thank you for asking. Think I will try and run to Big 5 and get a pair of goggles so I can wash my hair and water jog.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was a really good result for the fundraiser!
> And thanks- my summaries are very different from Margaret's- with her being a nurse- I have enjoyed doing it - just been tough with the last week being as it was!
> I am thinking I may walk up to the bus and go shopping later in the morning- I have some lasagne sheets I want to use up- but I really crave a proper bechamel so I will go to get the carrot and small onion I need. Sometimes they have a little bouquet garni- so I'll see what I can find. My thyme turned up it's toes sadly. But I am pleased to see that the Italian Parsley is regenerating- I've given it some liquid fish fertiliser.


Julie can you post your recipe for bechamel,I make my own bechamel sauce, it's ok but I just can't get it to taste the way I want. Lol can't believe I'm asking for a recipe , cannot decide wether you are all a bad influence on me or a good one , but I've certainly been doing a lot more home cooking since I joined the tea party ????,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and Sam, feeling better, still icing 20 on 20 off.. thank you for asking. Think I will try and run to Big 5 and get a pair of goggles so I can wash my hair and water jog.


Sorry but this made me laugh Joy . I could just see you running down the road to buy your goggles ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Kate and Julie, thank you for summaries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, adorable pic of Penelope.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have got two batches of Lemon Curd made- I had six lemons- large ones- so I adjusted the recipe to 14 oz sugar, 5 oz butter, grated rind and juice of three lemons, and 5 smallish to medium mixed grade eggs. I used the freshest eggs I had, rather than the older ones.
> Two jars have gone to Dave over the road, one is for Fan, and from the second batch one is for Shakila, Selma and the rest of the family (of Nasir), and one has been nearly all demolished by me!


Good work, Julie. As it is so sunny and warm here, I may postpone my plan to make lemon curd with the boys in favour of a few outdoor things - we have to make the most of fine weather when it comes. I haven't made lemon curd for a while now, but the whole family got a taste for it when we went to Fortnum and Mason for our posh afternoon tea back in February. Their ready made version is very good, as it should be at the price! I would guess one jar from there would cost about the same as the price of making your whole batch. Anyway, I will be making some one day very soon. Like you, I do not anticipate problems in finding willing recipients. 
:sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the joke about the old man & the receptionist?
> 
> He called & wanted an appointment, she insisted on knowing where the trouble was, finally he told her it was his ear. Then she insisted she must know what was wrong with it. His answer, I can't pee out of it????. I'm terrible at remembering jokes, I kniw the wording isn't right but you get the gist????


I really resent being interrogated by receptionists. When I can, I make appointments online to avoid this, but often, the full range of available appointments does not show online. I usually only go to the doctor for an annual medication review, but I think if I had to make an appointment and was asked why, I would simply say something vague like 'sore throat', or 'back pain'. After all, the doctor is not going to refuse to deal with your actual situation, just because it is not what you declared to the receptionist.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A little girl. They have 2 boys, so are very excited to have a girl! Yes, I remember the long waiting days also...longest I went over was 2 1/2 weeks.....figured I was growing an elephant.


I got to the stage where I just thought I'd be pregnant for the rest of my life!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy birthday Penelope! Looks like she knew just what to do with her cake.


What fun! And it looks a lovely cake, too. Best wishes, Penelope.????????????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> I got to the stage where I just thought I'd be pregnant for the rest of my life!


I was lucky, in that mine all arrived a few days before their due date. Actually, I am pretty sure #2 was overdue, as she had long fingernails and lots of hair, and I had been consistently deemed to be 'big for dates', but, of course, back then, before scans were the order of the day, details of due dates were never precise. But I never really had the experience of getting to the expected date, then waiting, and waiting, and waiting...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks me too. He called the dr yesterday who was supposed to call back but he never did. He had ordered pain meds for him,, but they made him sick so he wanted something else. Also the MRI people never called him and when he called them they told him he had to make an appt with his dr. Called the dr again and the receptionist said you can't see him u til may 27or some such date. He gave up at that point and hung up. I think part of the problem was that he isn't very communicative with the front desk people....I was listening to him at one point and he was very vague about what he wanted. I dont think he realizes that the the front people are the gate keepers and they need way more information than what he was providing. He figures they arent doctors and he want to to talk to the doctor about his issues not them.???? so he's now on a weekend with no pain meds and no MRI appointment. Will have to see what Monday brings I guess.


So sorry this happened. However, the doctor doesn't usually ever call back himself except after he has performed a surgery. He has PAs which he hires to take care of this and, as was noted, be the gatekeepers. It is so important to give information as to exactly what is wrong when the appointment is made as this lets the front desk person, who sets up each days schedule, put the most pressing patients' problems as highest priority. Sadly. DEA requires that the doctor must see the patient and do a complete workup before any pain meds are given or ordered. Most of the "hard stuff", class II , can only be ordered with a written script, not called in. In an emergency, on a weekend, the doctor can call in a very limited amount, but the patient must be seen the following Monday and the doctor must show this is the case with the pharmacy. Failure to do this results in the doctor loosing his ability to prescribe narcotics and pain meds. In short, he looses his DEA license. The DEA license must be renewed every 2 years and only after taking and passing a narcotics test. 
I am wondering if a pain specialist could do injections to block those nerves or add steroid to the area, which might help more than pain pills. Hoping for a better result and a quicker appointment, perhaps as a fill in when someone else cancels a spot. Best of wishes for some pain relief.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? bet you didn't know they were part bovine????


A Nursing home patient told me whenI was about 5. . . "eat your dessert 1st, then you know that you have room for it". I remember Miss Marsh to this day because of that excellent idea.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I was on the way out the door when my mind said go back & look in 1 more space. The map quilt was there,(right where I put it to keep it safe) praise God. That may mean that I wasted the last 6 perfectly good weeks looking for it. All that cleaning up and organizing could have waited! or not been done at all until I lost something else.I guess it is about time that I finish a few WIPs.
I tried Kale w/sweet potato, walnut, tangelos and strawberries salads today. He preferred the Strawberry Shortcakes of yesterday.
I am on the way out now to a new friends surprise, last Birthday. (Bone cancer through out) Say a prayer that she transitions easily.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have got two batches of Lemon Curd made- I had six lemons- large ones- so I adjusted the recipe to 14 oz sugar, 5 oz butter, grated rind and juice of three lemons, and 5 smallish to medium mixed grade eggs. I used the freshest eggs I had, rather than the older ones.
> Two jars have gone to Dave over the road, one is for Fan, and from the second batch one is for Shakila, Selma and the rest of the family (of Nasir), and one has been nearly all demolished by me!


Aren't I lucky? I love lemon curd and will round to collect it in next day or two.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always put potatoes in the stew, that seems to be how everyone makes it here & then I add dumplings. I don't make it often, DH was fed it all one winter while working in a rig camp so doesn't want to see it very often even after 35 years????but I can understand as I feel the same way about Kraft Dinner, I had a roommate who cooked that 4 days a week as she got home from work first, thankfully she moved out after 6 mnths????


I'm with you on the Kraft dinner!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are to legalize it here this year. I'm glad it will be more easily available & safer - there have been reports of meth & other nasty stuff mixed in it & used by unsuspecting people- to those who would use it for medical purposes. I would certainly never smoke it but think for pain relief & help with chemo it should be allowed. There are kinds available that don't make you high but have beneficial effects & can be taken as oil or in food. My DH believes if it's legalized maybe young kids will have more trouble getting it than now as police don't seem to do much about local dealers & if there's money to be made by business people there will be more done


Hmmm maybe...but then I see my dil getting so ill from the second hand smoke in the houses they've been to trying to rent. But yes, maybe more regulated would make it harder to get hold of. My friend tried it for chemo affects said it made her sicker, but I've heard of others who said it helped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week.
> Kate and Julie, thank you for summaries.


Thank you, Joy! I do hope you've got your goggles now- no good having an itchy scalp or greasy hair. I am contemplating going for a walk this morning, except I forgot when I was taking my pills, and realised too late I'd just swallowed the water pill- see how I go!!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the joke about the old man & the receptionist?
> 
> He called & wanted an appointment, she insisted on knowing where the trouble was, finally he told her it was his ear. Then she insisted she must know what was wrong with it. His answer, I can't pee out of it????. I'm terrible at remembering jokes, I kniw the wording isn't right but you get the gist????


Lol that's funny...my DH has very little patience with drs or their office staff. He said he woke up from the pain last night. Would he go to ER? Hmmmmmm......I'm thinking he's going to tough it out...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & that 2-1/2 weeks felt longer than the whole other 9 months, right? I was 2 weeks over with my first, thought he would never come


Oh my did it ever! I was late with all the kids except for the couple who were induced.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sure has been- I have been nursing a head ache for a lot of it- because my sleep has been so badly affected- I lie down for a bit but just can't relax properly- constantly listening for any sound that he might be prowling. Smell is important to me- and I can't abide his smell- he used to keep asking if he could give me a hug- I think I need to learn to say no more firmly- instead of acquiescing.
> The two little girls love to play outside on their ride on push along toys- they have a good head for speed! (I don't, and never did have) it is good to hear happy young voices! The school up the road is likewise a Primary School, but kids go one way to the Intermediate, and the other to the High School, so children are very much part of the landscape.


Your neighbor sounds very creepy....you will definitely need to be firmer with him....and he's prowling around your place? That is trespassing isn't it? I'm so sorry you are dealing with this...the headaches are totally understandable... hugs {}


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really resent being interrogated by receptionists. When I can, I make appointments online to avoid this, but often, the full range of available appointments does not show online. I usually only go to the doctor for an annual medication review, but I think if I had to make an appointment and was asked why, I would simply say something vague like 'sore throat', or 'back pain'. After all, the doctor is not going to refuse to deal with your actual situation, just because it is not what you declared to the receptionist.


I know, me too, but it seems that's the norm these days and I gather they adjust the length of the appointment to the reason of the visit. I try to be as vague as I can, but my DH was sure getting the run around yesterday. My naturopaths office always asks if I want a 10min or a 20minute appointment. I always ask for a 20 as it seems 10is never long enough. But then they never ask me why I want to see him so that's good.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I got to the stage where I just thought I'd be pregnant for the rest of my life!


Yup!????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Aren't I lucky? I love lemon curd and will round to collect it in next day or two.


Yes you certainly are! Wait for me! I'll be right there ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good work, Julie. As it is so sunny and warm here, I may postpone my plan to make lemon curd with the boys in favour of a few outdoor things - we have to make the most of fine weather when it comes. I haven't made lemon curd for a while now, but the whole family got a taste for it when we went to Fortnum and Mason for our posh afternoon tea back in February. Their ready made version is very good, as it should be at the price! I would guess one jar from there would cost about the same as the price of making your whole batch. Anyway, I will be making some one day very soon. Like you, I do not anticipate problems in finding willing recipients.
> :sm24:


I've been making Lemon Curd since I was 7, when Bessie (surname escaping me) across the road from us in Balmaha- so the science of it is almost second nature. Fortunately I have scales that will do both metric and Imperial- so I can still use my old books, including my 1971 Mrs Beeton, which use Imperial. That is why it came up in ounces. 
The first batch was three smallish jars, the second: a large jar and a smallish jar. Bought, here, is not the same at all- it is stabilised with some substance- have not bought it for ages- so not sure what they use.
Interestingly Tash next door would prefer chocolate to Lemon. I think a banana/chocolate cake might be in order.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been stressful! I have lain down for a bit- it did help last night wearing the cowl- I carry an awful lot of tension neck and shoulders. Aaron's kids are outside playing on their roll along scooters. I enjoy hearing the children play. I spoke to my sister in law- Jeanette- Alastair's wife- the one that is a very high powered Timber Scientist, she is also a skillful knitter and is going to scan some patterns for me for baby stuff.
> I should take a photograph of my wheel barrow- it has a very low centre of gravity so is much better for one's back.


Dear Julie, do take care of yourself! I'm glad you've found a suitable wheel barrow, but don't overdo it. When my DD was very young, 4 or 5, I would ask her to step onto my shoulders as I lay face down and it gave some relief to tense neck and back muscles. It was the equivalent of a massage I suppose! Maybe you can train Ringo?!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Looks like she enjoyed it! :sm09:


Yes, Penelope certainly seems to be enjoying herself! Bless!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cross your toes instead


 :sm09: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you have luck finding somewhere just right for you Heather. Good luck. :sm11:


And from me too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Gwen, do you have an extra hand to be able to knit and drive with one hand all bandaged up? :sm23: :sm23:


She's wonderwoman


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> A Nursing home patient told me whenI was about 5. . . "eat your dessert 1st, then you know that you have room for it". I remember Miss Marsh to this day because of that excellent idea.


When I was a child, at my maternal grandparents' house, we always had the 'pudding ' first. I am told that this went back to the era when they were young, which would be the late 19th century and early 20th century, when large families were the norm (all my grandparents came from families of 10 or more children) and money, and of course, food, were in short supply. It was much more cost effective to fill everyone up with a pudding made largely of starchy ingredients - pastry, etc. before moving on to the meat or fish course, by which time the family would be happy with a small portion of the more expensive ingredients. My paternal grandparents had more social pretentions, so at their house, we ate our food in the usual order, as we did at home, but I am sure that, in their childhood, they, too, would have had a filling pudding before their main course. As children, the 'pudding first' option was very much our favourite. Of course, this was also the logic behind Yorkshire pudding. Originally, this was served before the main course, as a hi-carb filler, whereas, now, it is a much loved part of a traditional roast beef dinner.

Typically, at my grandparents' house, the pudding would be a fruit pie, or a steamed fruit suet pudding, the fruit being apples, gooseberries, plums or rhubarb, all home grown, but sometimes bottled to keep through the winter (no freezers in those days!).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL Yes! DD took it away though after a couple of minutes as she would have pigged out on ALL the icing and been sick... LOL


Oh the joys of parenthood.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry this happened. However, the doctor doesn't usually ever call back himself except after he has performed a surgery. He has PAs which he hires to take care of this and, as was noted, be the gatekeepers. It is so important to give information as to exactly what is wrong when the appointment is made as this lets the front desk person, who sets up each days schedule, put the most pressing patients' problems as highest priority. Sadly. DEA requires that the doctor must see the patient and do a complete workup before any pain meds are given or ordered. Most of the "hard stuff", class II , can only be ordered with a written script, not called in. In an emergency, on a weekend, the doctor can call in a very limited amount, but the patient must be seen the following Monday and the doctor must show this is the case with the pharmacy. Failure to do this results in the doctor loosing his ability to prescribe narcotics and pain meds. In short, he looses his DEA license. The DEA license must be renewed every 2 years and only after taking and passing a narcotics test.
> I am wondering if a pain specialist could do injections to block those nerves or add steroid to the area, which might help more than pain pills. Hoping for a better result and a quicker appointment, perhaps as a fill in when someone else cancels a spot. Best of wishes for some pain relief.


Oops sent without replying...
Yes, I do understand this however, he had just been to see the dr....and actually he's a PA, that very day when he called to say he couldn't take the pain med prescribed as it makes him ill. And this was the hard stuff. He just wanted something like extra strength motrin which although it didn't entirely help at least took the edge off. The PA had also ordered an MRI and they were to call DH within 24 hours but they never did so that's why he wanted the PA to call him. In any case have to tough it out and wait until Monday.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Beautiful day here, so I plan to be outside doing battle with weeds as much as possible. Have a good day, everyone!


Keep up the good fight - and when you've sorted all your weeds out, I have plenty more down here in Guernsey, hint, hint.......


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sassafras, I hope your eye surgery went well. Sounds a bit scary. All the best and gentle hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been making Lemon Curd since I was 7, when Bessie (surname escaping me) across the road from us in Balmaha- so the science of it is almost second nature. Fortunately I have scales that will do both metric and Imperial- so I can still use my old books, including my 1971 Mrs Beeton, which use Imperial. That is why it came up in ounces.
> The first batch was three smallish jars, the second: a large jar and a smallish jar. Bought, here, is not the same at all- it is stabilised with some substance- have not bought it for ages- so not sure what they use.
> Interestingly Tash next door would prefer chocolate to Lemon. I think a banana/chocolate cake might be in order.


I love this picture!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oops sent without replying...
> Yes, I do understand this however, he had just been to see the dr....and actually he's a PA, that very day when he called to say he couldn't take the pain med prescribed as it makes him ill. And this was the hard stuff. He just wanted something like extra strength motrin which although it didn't entirely help at least took the edge off. The PA had also ordered an MRI and they were to call DH within 24 hours but they never did so that's why he wanted the PA to call him. In any case have to tough it out and wait until Monday.


Sounds like your PA dropped the ball. Here extra strength Motrin is available without prescription over the counter. Hoping you can find some there as well. So sorry he is in so much pain. If all else fails, a trip to the Urgent care, Insta-care or ER is in order. He may need to see someone right away. I have been very favorably impressed with the Urgent care in my area and would hope you had something similar near you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was here a couple of times a year or so ago. We spent most of the day at the Veteran's Administration. Left at 8 this morning, back at 2. Long day. I didn't feel like making a heavy dinner, so we had Strawberry Short cakes 3 times this afternoon and evening.
> Tasted like summer. Tomorrow we'll have real food again. LOL Life is short so might as well have fun along the way. I'm trying to find a quilt I started last fall for an exhibit. It is designed like an old map of the area where I live. I had all the ocean hand sewn in and needed to add streets & other water ways. Need to turn in the info tomorrow & finish by mid July. Wish me luck on finding it.


I'd eat strawberry shortcake all the time. :sm24: Your quilt sounds interesting. I hope you can find it and then we'd love to see a picture.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was a child, at my maternal grandparents' house, we always had the 'pudding ' first. I am told that this went back to the era when they were young, which would be the late 19th century and early 20th century, when large families were the norm (all my grandparents came from families of 10 or more children) and money, and of course, food, were in short supply. It was much more cost effective to fill everyone up with a pudding made largely of starchy ingredients - pastry, etc. before moving on to the meat or fish course, by which time the family would be happy with a small portion of the more expensive ingredients. My paternal grandparents had more social pretentions, so at their house, we ate our food in the usual order, as we did at home, but I am sure that, in their childhood, they, too, would have had a filling pudding before their main course. As children, the 'pudding first' option was very much our favourite. Of course, this was also the logic behind Yorkshire pudding. Originally, this was served before the main course, as a hi-carb filler, whereas, now, it is a much loved part of a traditional roast beef dinner.
> 
> Typically, at my grandparents' house, the pudding would be a fruit pie, or a steamed fruit suet pudding, the fruit being apples, gooseberries, plums or rhubarb, all home grown, but sometimes bottled to keep through the winter (no freezers in those days!).


I remember reading about this practice in one of James Herriots books....I'm sure my kids would have loved this! Interesting about the Yorkshire pudding. I made it once and never could understand why folks love it so much...same with dumplings, individual and cultural preference I suppose.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


She's so cute. Looks like she's enjoying the cake smash.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sounds like your PA dropped the ball. Here extra strength Motrin is available without prescription over the counter. Hoping you can find some there as well. So sorry he is in so much pain. If all else fails, a trip to the ER is in order. He may need to see someone right away.


Yes, he found some regular mortrin but had break through pain in the night. I think it would help a lot if he would just stay off it.....

Well I better get going again. Made a 5 doz rolls for the mission as well as cookies and a bumble berry pie, haven't made one of those in a very long time. Now need to clean up this house. TTYL


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Keep up the good fight - and when you've sorted all your weeds out, I have plenty more down here in Guernsey, hint, hint.......


Do you know, if ever I got to the point where all my weeds were under control, I could happily live with the situation, without feeling the least need to look for them elsewhere. Sorry! It's never going to happen, anyway.
:sm17: :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks me too. He called the dr yesterday who was supposed to call back but he never did. He had ordered pain meds for him,, but they made him sick so he wanted something else. Also the MRI people never called him and when he called them they told him he had to make an appt with his dr. Called the dr again and the receptionist said you can't see him u til may 27or some such date. He gave up at that point and hung up. I think part of the problem was that he isn't very communicative with the front desk people....I was listening to him at one point and he was very vague about what he wanted. I dont think he realizes that the the front people are the gate keepers and they need way more information than what he was providing. He figures they arent doctors and he want to to talk to the doctor about his issues not them.???? so he's now on a weekend with no pain meds and no MRI appointment. Will have to see what Monday brings I guess.


Would it help if you called the dr's office and explained the situation?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks for starting us off Sam and thank you to Julie for the summary. That's a huge job in itself! I see a lot of you ah e cool or cold weather. Here we've had in the low to mid 80's all week and supposed to continue. I've been working outside like a mad woman trying to do the stuff DH and I usually do together. It's amazing how much faster stuff goes together rather than alone! Not sure what we're going to do in the long run. Today I'm staying indoors and cleaning up this place. And I think get a little baking done. I'm still not finished with all the meals for the mission so probably try and get some of that done also. Went to a fund raiser last night for our small school. Was fun, saw people I hadn't seen for quite a while so got some visiting in. They raised $30,000 which is really really wonderful. We never turn away people who have financial need as we don't feel a private school should be only for the elite. This should help considerably. Have a great day all.


That is wonderful!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you know, if ever I got to the point where all my weeds were under control, I could happily live with the situation, without feeling the least need to look for them elsewhere. Sorry! It's never going to happen, anyway.
> :sm17: :sm17:


Oh well, it was worth a try :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie can you post your recipe for bechamel,I make my own bechamel sauce, it's ok but I just can't get it to taste the way I want. Lol can't believe I'm asking for a recipe , cannot decide wether you are all a bad influence on me or a good one , but I've certainly been doing a lot more home cooking since I joined the tea party ????,


That sent me on a hunt, Sonja- normally I would turn to my Mrs Beeton, but it's very bulky and hard to have in my limited space here by the computer- too much paper, knitting, stitch markers, row counters, camera- you name it - it ends up here- I am not a good tidy housekeeper like you!!!!!!!!!!
Here goes:
from the Butterick Cook Book 1911- (acquired by my grandmother Theodora-Julie on her way through New York on the way home from Los Angeles, with Aunty Joan who would have been about 5, and mum who was 18 months- probably my Grandfather Jack would have been travelling with them, but on the way out, Granny who was pregnant with mum travelled with only Joan- they had not known she had conceived, hence Mum's name of Barbara [the stranger] Jack had been so startled to discover he now had two children),

Bechamel 1: 1 oz butter, one ounce flour, one pint milk, one small onion. Slice the onion, place the butter in a saucepan and slightly colour the onion in it, add the milk, stir till boiling, and set in a gentle heat to boil slowly 10 minutes. This sauce is intended to be eaten with ham.

Bechamel 2: 1/2 pint veal stock, 1/2 pint cream, 2 eggs (yolks only) 2 tablespoons butter, one of flour, salt and pepper to taste. Heat the butter, and when bubbling, stir in the flour, mix till smooth, taking care it does not brown. Add the stock and cream gradually, and stir till the liquid boils. Take from the fire, and add the well beaten yolks, salt and pepper. Let it stand in a warm place, on the range two minutes, but do not boil after the eggs are added.

Now to recipes that I have used!

from A Taste of France -French Cuisine for New Zealanders- Madeleine Hammond, 1963

1/2 pint milk, 1/2 pint white stock (chicken, veal or fish)
2 cloves, 1/4 bayleaf or blade of Mace, salt and Pepper. 1 small carrot and celery or a few Mushroom trimmings.
2 oz butter 2 oz flour.

Put milk, stock and all other ingredients, except the butter and flour, into a saucepan and bring to the boil, remove from the heat, cover closely and infuse for 20 minutes. As you already make your own, you know what to do with the butter and flour. For chicken use the bayleaf, for fish the mace.

From Twelve, A Tuscan Cook Book by Tessa Kiros, 2003.

Besciamella 1: 1 litre (4 cups) milk, 100g (3 1/2 oz)butter, 80g (3 oz ) plain (all-purpose) flour
freshly grated nutmeg.

Besciamella 2 this is a thicker bechamel- consistency for certain dishes, like savoury tarts.
1 litre (4 cups ) milk, 100g (3 1/2 oz) butter, 120g plain flour, freshly grated nutmeg.

Now for the one I am aiming at today, except the rain has come in faster than I had anticipated- so I may stay home and do the shopping tomorrow.

From Mrs Beeton: 
1 pint milk, 1 small onion, 1 small carrot, 2 in. celery stick, 1 Bay Leaf (or Mace if using for fish), 1 clove, salt, 6 peppercorns, a small bunch of herbs.
2 oz flour, 2 oz butter.
Warm the milk with the vegetables, herbs, salt and spices, and bring it slowly to simmering point. Put a lid on the pan and stand it in a warm place for 1/2 an hour. Strain. Make the roux as usual using the infused milk.
For an extra smooth sauce an 1/8th of a pint of cream can be added when the sauce is at boiling point, but take off the heat, and do NOT reboil.

I am not sure if you are still cooking Gluten free- I find rice flour white or brown is a good substitute for wheat flour, or a mix of Cornflour and Tapioca flour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your neighbor sounds very creepy....you will definitely need to be firmer with him....and he's prowling around your place? That is trespassing isn't it? I'm so sorry you are dealing with this...the headaches are totally understandable... hugs {}


Thanks Maatje! someone is up at their place, but given the rain, and I guess it is early for a Sunday no sign obviously that they are up- usually someone is sitting in their Van- they acquired it recently and it is obviously very important to them- the children sit in it and play at driving.
It is certainly an invasion of my space- not quite a Trespass under the Law until I say so to him. I am trying to avoid that, as it may inflame things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dear Julie, do take care of yourself! I'm glad you've found a suitable wheel barrow, but don't overdo it. When my DD was very young, 4 or 5, I would ask her to step onto my shoulders as I lay face down and it gave some relief to tense neck and back muscles. It was the equivalent of a massage I suppose! Maybe you can train Ringo?!


 :sm24: That is a thought! He lands on my stomach sometimes- but I'd have to be face down, and I would not like that at all!!!!!!!! I am wearing Fan's possum yarn that I knitted into a cowl- that is helping.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. I am busy once again with work. It seems that this month will be crazier than the last few months.
> 
> I thought I would pop on with some Bella update. She talked this week for the first time in 7 weeks. She got to go outside a few days ago and enjoy some sunshine and flowers. She is busy with therapies but she is progressing in a positive direction.
> 
> ...


So good to hear that Bella is making progress. She's one tough little fighter. 
Glad Matthew had a good visit with his friend. 
A warmer day here today. Did some shopping and on the way back Chris met me and helped me home with it. Out tomorrow for tea and cakes in the afternoon with Chris Michael and his parents in the garden if it's still warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was a child, at my maternal grandparents' house, we always had the 'pudding ' first. I am told that this went back to the era when they were young, which would be the late 19th century and early 20th century, when large families were the norm (all my grandparents came from families of 10 or more children) and money, and of course, food, were in short supply. It was much more cost effective to fill everyone up with a pudding made largely of starchy ingredients - pastry, etc. before moving on to the meat or fish course, by which time the family would be happy with a small portion of the more expensive ingredients. My paternal grandparents had more social pretentions, so at their house, we ate our food in the usual order, as we did at home, but I am sure that, in their childhood, they, too, would have had a filling pudding before their main course. As children, the 'pudding first' option was very much our favourite. Of course, this was also the logic behind Yorkshire pudding. Originally, this was served before the main course, as a hi-carb filler, whereas, now, it is a much loved part of a traditional roast beef dinner.
> 
> Typically, at my grandparents' house, the pudding would be a fruit pie, or a steamed fruit suet pudding, the fruit being apples, gooseberries, plums or rhubarb, all home grown, but sometimes bottled to keep through the winter (no freezers in those days!).


And of course in India it is common to have the Sweet first, possibly for similar reasons!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love this picture!


Thanks you- the garden was really wild, whether intentionally or because the cottage is vacant I am not sure- just remembered her surname- Bessie Stewart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Scarey pic of me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sassafras, I hope your eye surgery went well. Sounds a bit scary. All the best and gentle hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks like it is still an 'ouch'!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that looks very sore! Hope it feels better than it looks!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you have your lids lifted? If so you will look normal to us in no time and will see much better when they are not covering your pupil. My husband had that done a year before cataract surgery. Blessings coming your way for comfortable sleeping.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, doesn’t hurt, honest.
Maatje, feels much better than it looks.
Pearls girl, you are right, I will look better and see better pretty quick. Thank you for blessing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and Sam, feeling better, still icing 20 on 20 off.. thank you for asking. Think I will try and run to Big 5 and get a pair of goggles so I can wash my hair and water jog.


Glad to hear you are doing well after your op. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Oooohhh I ache , a body transplant would not go amiss right about now , garden looks nice and tidy though ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Scarey pic of me.


They look sore , hope they feel better soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ouch! Hope it's not as sore as it looks!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was a child, at my maternal grandparents' house, we always had the 'pudding ' first. I am told that this went back to the era when they were young, which would be the late 19th century and early 20th century, when large families were the norm (all my grandparents came from families of 10 or more children) and money, and of course, food, were in short supply. It was much more cost effective to fill everyone up with a pudding made largely of starchy ingredients - pastry, etc. before moving on to the meat or fish course, by which time the family would be happy with a small portion of the more expensive ingredients. My paternal grandparents had more social pretentions, so at their house, we ate our food in the usual order, as we did at home, but I am sure that, in their childhood, they, too, would have had a filling pudding before their main course. As children, the 'pudding first' option was very much our favourite. Of course, this was also the logic behind Yorkshire pudding. Originally, this was served before the main course, as a hi-carb filler, whereas, now, it is a much loved part of a traditional roast beef dinner.
> 
> Typically, at my grandparents' house, the pudding would be a fruit pie, or a steamed fruit suet pudding, the fruit being apples, gooseberries, plums or rhubarb, all home grown, but sometimes bottled to keep through the winter (no freezers in those days!).


For many years I was married to a Yorkshireman who always insisted on his Yorkshire pudding before the roast beef.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is a big girl - still can't believe it's been a full year. she is very cute. we do have the cutest ktp grandbabies. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy - i was also trying to figure out how to tell her where to check to get email notifications. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> We basically post 24 hours a day... as we are all on different time zones and countries. We just chat right through from Friday to Friday and our Sam post a link at the end of each week to our "new" week. So you can always find us and continue the week with us by going to "my posts" or "watched topics" or if you lose us then look for us in the section.... "swaps, cals, periodicals, group activities". :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...far from it just hardheaded and stubborn as hell! LOL :sm12: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!

DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks for starting us off Sam and thank you to Julie for the summary. That's a huge job in itself! I see a lot of you ah e cool or cold weather. Here we've had in the low to mid 80's all week and supposed to continue. I've been working outside like a mad woman trying to do the stuff DH and I usually do together. It's amazing how much faster stuff goes together rather than alone! Not sure what we're going to do in the long run. Today I'm staying indoors and cleaning up this place. And I think get a little baking done. I'm still not finished with all the meals for the mission so probably try and get some of that done also. Went to a fund raiser last night for our small school. Was fun, saw people I hadn't seen for quite a while so got some visiting in. They raised $30,000 which is really really wonderful. We never turn away people who have financial need as we don't feel a private school should be only for the elite. This should help considerably. Have a great day all.


Wow! That was quite a fund raiser. There are no private schools around here, maybe in big cities. Is it quite common there?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Oh what lovely photos of the irises, and you two look great.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do you go when you close the house? --- sam


I stay right there and have the whole mansion to myself. Closing down the house just means changing the security system so the girls' keycards don't work during the summer. (But they all have my cell number and know I will let them in if they forget something.) I will also probably spend as much time as possible at my DD and DSIL's lake place. In May, I will have the piano tuned and there are some inspections that go on all summer. This summer we are having all pantry shelving covered with stainless steel re a new reg requiring non-porous material on storage shelves. Then in August, I start getting the house ready for the opening August 22. I have windows washed in and out (haven't counted them, but there are a lot!) upholstery and mattresses cleaned and carpeting cleaned. I usually leave any paint touch ups until after move in because walls get a little dinged. Just before movein, I do some ordering and some shopping to 
have stuff on hand for breakfast because the girls are on their own for meals until the Tues. after Labor Day when the chef starts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you look so pretty! Forgot you got your locks trimmed. Hugs back and thank you for Iris, they are gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always ask for help getting from one gate to another. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I can't imagine it not needing surgery, it's been over a month and he's in constant pain. I won't tell him about the 10years part! I mentioned yesterday that even with surgery recovery would be at least 4 -6 weeks and he just looked at me in amazement! I'm hoping the MRI people will call Monday so we can get this thing rolling. We have plane tickets to go see my dad the end of June and he needs to be somewhat mobile for that. I don't know if he could sit in a squishy airplane seat for x amount of hours, or running through airports for that matter! ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh what lovely photos of the irises, and you two look great.


 Love the hair Gwen!:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was on the way out the door when my mind said go back & look in 1 more space. The map quilt was there,(right where I put it to keep it safe) praise God. That may mean that I wasted the last 6 perfectly good weeks looking for it. All that cleaning up and organizing could have waited! or not been done at all until I lost something else.I guess it is about time that I finish a few WIPs.
> I tried Kale w/sweet potato, walnut, tangelos and strawberries salads today. He preferred the Strawberry Shortcakes of yesterday.
> I am on the way out now to a new friends surprise, last Birthday. (Bone cancer through out) Say a prayer that she transitions easily.


I'm glad you found your quilt.
Sad about your friend, I hope they can keep her pain free


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the new week start Sam and Summary writers. Seems like winding up the year has been busier than years one and two. In fact, the whole year seems to have flown by. I was invited to a Cinco de Mayo luncheon today at another sorority house, stayed with DGS for awhile, invited another housemom over to our BBQ tonight, and then we went to the home of one of her friends for a glass of wine-a very social day. Tomorrow I will have lunch with some friends from CA that I haven't seen for a very long time. They were very good friends during the years my ex husband was in grad school at Yale in New Haven, Connecticut. They are in Minneapolis for a wedding. I close the house next weekend.


It seems like just yesterday that you started this job, the time has flown. 
Sounds a good busy though, enjoy your time with friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw the picture - answered my question. --- sam

what did he do with your eyelids? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and Sam, feeling better, still icing 20 on 20 off.. thank you for asking. Think I will try and run to Big 5 and get a pair of goggles so I can wash my hair and water jog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, Julie & Kate, thanks for starting another week for us.
> 
> Heather, good luck with house hunting & great your friend will give you a hand. Nice you have good hours so your finances are better
> 
> ...


Funny how that happens, don't want to do anything but knit, then I go into the kitchen to make a cup of tea or coffee and the next thing I know, I've done all the cupboards, the fridge, and all the floors. lol And I wonder why I don't get the knitting done that I want to accomplish. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies early Saturday morning here and it looks like being another lovely day . Some of your recipes look like being in my skill level Sam just might try them , after all the talk last week of rhubarb I made Apple and rhubarb cake and ended up eating most of it which was no real hardship ????. I'm busy making a onesie for a boy and hoping I have enough yarn left to add booties makes it hard to knit when I have my fingers crossed ????


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Now before I forget I am posting this photo of Penelope today about to do her cake smash at her little party here.


Awe!!!! Looks like she'd already done her smash. :sm23: 
Serena looks like she's more than willing to help. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm maybe...but then I see my dil getting so ill from the second hand smoke in the houses they've been to trying to rent. But yes, maybe more regulated would make it harder to get hold of. My friend tried it for chemo affects said it made her sicker, but I've heard of others who said it helped.


I can't stand the second hand smoke either but I have heard from a few people who benefited from it for chemo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always say - 'eat desert first - life is uncertain'. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> A Nursing home patient told me whenI was about 5. . . "eat your dessert 1st, then you know that you have room for it". I remember Miss Marsh to this day because of that excellent idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Surely you can fit pie in too? David can't understand how I can be full and still have room for dessert.


LOL! I did, not a big piece but yes. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cross your toes instead


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lol. Sounds like a yummy dinner... and I just love Lemon Meringue.


It was, and I'll be doing the pie again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love stew and mash , usually put dumplings in too and like you eat way to much ????


Lol! Now that's just toooo many startches. lol But yummy!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I used to ask my kids why they wanted dessert when they hadn't finished their main meal, they used to assure me that dessert went to a different stomach, and there was plenty of room in the pudding tum! Perhaps you are similarly equipped? :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Interesting. This was in place of regular meals. My DH is also David and he loved it and enjoyed them all. Go make some for your David.
> :sm09:


Yes, he liked that idea too. lol 
I am, I have strawberries I'd forgotten that I'd gotten, so I'll make up some biscuits and have. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

irises are one on my favorite flower - those are beautiful. great picture of you and brantley. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always say - 'eat desert first - life is uncertain'. --- sam


Perfect answer! I have been known to skip the main and go for dessert first and back for seconds!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Beautiful irises and great picture of you and DH enjoying yourselves. Good you got out of the house and could enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your neighbor sounds very creepy....you will definitely need to be firmer with him....and he's prowling around your place? That is trespassing isn't it? I'm so sorry you are dealing with this...the headaches are totally understandable... hugs {}


I agree, very creepy


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sass!!!! Wow!!! Good for you being so brave. Know you will be so happy afterwards.
M


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen....handsome couple! I forgot how much you cut your hair. Looks great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I can't imagine it not needing surgery, it's been over a month and he's in constant pain. I won't tell him about the 10years part! I mentioned yesterday that even with surgery recovery would be at least 4 -6 weeks and he just looked at me in amazement! I'm hoping the MRI people will call Monday so we can get this thing rolling. We have plane tickets to go see my dad the end of June and he needs to be somewhat mobile for that. I don't know if he could sit in a squishy airplane seat for x amount of hours, or running through airports for that matter! ????


When you are utilizing the airports, can you request wheelchair assist or transport from one gate to another? I had to do that when I had my first son while on vacation. He was 2 1/2 months early so the case nurse set up the requests with the airport. Not only did I have a premature baby who had to be kept away from other travelers, but I had life saving surgery when he was a month old and still in the NICU. I was extremely weak when we flew home and I had a tiny baby who needed to be kept away from people. It was exhausting traveling home but the wheelchair assist was so helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Missed the photos first time round- but so many mentioned them I went back to find out what they were talking about- beautiful Iris! or Flags as they are sometimes called- I had a lovely one at my old house in Christchurch, came up faithfully every spring.
Like the photo of you and Brantley.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I remember reading about this practice in one of James Herriots books....I'm sure my kids would have loved this! Interesting about the Yorkshire pudding. I made it once and never could understand why folks love it so much...same with dumplings, individual and cultural preference I suppose.


I can't make roast beef without Yorkshire puddings, I make them in muffin cups, or my family would have a fit. The first time I had it, I hated it as it was made in a large cake pan & was doughy, the ones I make are light & crispy & taste so good filled with gravy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, he found some regular mortrin but had break through pain in the night. I think it would help a lot if he would just stay off it.....
> 
> Well I better get going again. Made a 5 doz rolls for the mission as well as cookies and a bumble berry pie, haven't made one of those in a very long time. Now need to clean up this house. TTYL


I'm glad he got some pain meds.

I've never had brumble berry pie but love fresh buns. You sure are good to the mission


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, that looks painful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks so painful. I hope it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Lovely photo of you and Brantley. I miss your purple hair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't make roast beef without Yorkshire puddings, I make them in muffin cups, or my family would have a fit. The first time I had it, I hated it as it was made in a large cake pan & was doughy, the ones I make are light & crispy & taste so good filled with gravy


That's the way I make mine too. My DH couldn't believe that anyone would make them in a cake pan because they were doughy. He liked them crispy...me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and Sam, feeling better, still icing 20 on 20 off.. thank you for asking. Think I will try and run to Big 5 and get a pair of goggles so I can wash my hair and water jog.


Good that you are feeling better, I hope that in no time, you are 100%. 
Never thought about the fact that you couldn't really get the stitches wet, that could provide a challenge for bathing and water jogging.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie can you post your recipe for bechamel,I make my own bechamel sauce, it's ok but I just can't get it to taste the way I want. Lol can't believe I'm asking for a recipe , cannot decide wether you are all a bad influence on me or a good one , but I've certainly been doing a lot more home cooking since I joined the tea party ????,


Lol! It's kind of a double edged sword. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry but this made me laugh Joy . I could just see you running down the road to buy your goggles ????


LOL! I had a vision of her running down the road IN them and flippers. :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I worked from 4 am to 12 noon today. I came home and ate some lunch then got so tired that I took a 4 hour nap. I guess I won't get as much laundry done and dishes washed as I wanted to. I will do the best that I can since I also need to get some decorations to put up at church and prepare something for a potluck tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow afternoon for a few hours so that day is used up as well. At least I don't need to be at work until 6 Monday morning so I get to sleep in.

Bella is asking many questions and talking up a storm currently. Of course she asked where her hair went and why she has stitches and most importantly, when could she go home. Bless her heart. She also asks about why she is having problems with one of her arms and legs not working right. She is doing well with therapy so I hope she gets the mobility back in these limbs. She is playing with Faith and Cole as well as doing her therapies so she is building strength and energy!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> A Nursing home patient told me whenI was about 5. . . "eat your dessert 1st, then you know that you have room for it". I remember Miss Marsh to this day because of that excellent idea.


 :sm23: She was a very smart woman!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was on the way out the door when my mind said go back & look in 1 more space. The map quilt was there,(right where I put it to keep it safe) praise God. That may mean that I wasted the last 6 perfectly good weeks looking for it. All that cleaning up and organizing could have waited! or not been done at all until I lost something else.I guess it is about time that I finish a few WIPs.
> I tried Kale w/sweet potato, walnut, tangelos and strawberries salads today. He preferred the Strawberry Shortcakes of yesterday.
> I am on the way out now to a new friends surprise, last Birthday. (Bone cancer through out) Say a prayer that she transitions easily.


So glad you found it!
Lol! I can't argue your DH's choice, but the salad sounds much healthier, but then again, strawberries are fruit...
Definitely praying that she has a very easy and peaceful passing and as little pain as possible until then


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm with you on the Kraft dinner!


Okay, I give, what's a Kraft dinner?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I give, what's a Kraft dinner?


It is a macaroni and cheese mix in a box.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> I worked from 4 am to 12 noon today. I came home and ate some lunch then got so tired that I took a 4 hour nap. I guess I won't get as much laundry done and dishes washed as I wanted to. I will do the best that I can since I also need to get some decorations to put up at church and prepare something for a potluck tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow afternoon for a few hours so that day is used up as well. At least I don't need to be at work until 6 Monday morning so I get to sleep in.
> 
> Bella is asking many questions and talking up a storm currently. Of course she asked where her hair went and why she has stitches and most importantly, when could she go home. Bless her heart. She also asks about why she is having problems with one of her arms and legs not working right. She is doing well with therapy so I hope she gets the mobility back in these limbs. She is playing with Faith and Cole as well as doing her therapies so she is building strength and energy!!!


That dear wee old soul Bella is living proof that miracles do happen. She has things to teach us, in this world that's for sure.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, glad it doesn’t hurt. There truly are miracles around us every day. I am so impressed with what is accomplished in eye surgery!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oooohhh I ache , a body transplant would not go amiss right about now , garden looks nice and tidy though ,


I'm thinkng the same thing right now, spent about 6 hrs working in the garden, ran the tiller for 2 hrs, then dug out a bunch of quack grass & some raspberries, trimmed up the asparagus & put out my solar lights & garden ornaments. Things are starting to look better here too. DH also helped me take down a tree & I got that hauled away too When will I learn, I can't lift the world & put a prop under it all in one day????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> For many years I was married to a Yorkshireman who always insisted on his Yorkshire pudding before the roast beef.


Before? We eat it with, I skip the potatoes so I can eat more of it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Such pretty iris, I just have the plain old ones, the "fancy"ones can't take our winters.
You & Brantley are sure looking good, glad you are feeling better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I stay right there and have the whole mansion to myself. Closing down the house just means changing the security system so the girls' keycards don't work during the summer. (But they all have my cell number and know I will let them in if they forget something.) I will also probably spend as much time as possible at my DD and DSIL's lake place. In May, I will have the piano tuned and there are some inspections that go on all summer. This summer we are having all pantry shelving covered with stainless steel re a new reg requiring non-porous material on storage shelves. Then in August, I start getting the house ready for the opening August 22. I have windows washed in and out (haven't counted them, but there are a lot!) upholstery and mattresses cleaned and carpeting cleaned. I usually leave any paint touch ups until after move in because walls get a little dinged. Just before movein, I do some ordering and some shopping to
> have stuff on hand for breakfast because the girls are on their own for meals until the Tues. after Labor Day when the chef starts.


It seems like this has been a really great job for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Funny how that happens, don't want to do anything but knit, then I go into the kitchen to make a cup of tea or coffee and the next thing I know, I've done all the cupboards, the fridge, and all the floors. lol And I wonder why I don't get the knitting done that I want to accomplish. lol


????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> That dear wee old soul Bella is living proof that miracles do happen. She has things to teach us, in this world that's for sure.


I so agree. She has spunk for sure. Also, great doctors! Great family. What a fine combination.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I give, what's a Kraft dinner?


Don't you have that in the US?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_Dinner

I like macaroni & cheese sauce with real cheese but can't handle that stuff


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, no wonder you needed a 4 hr nap, the crazy hours you keep.
Wonderful Bella is doing so much better, she must sure have a strong heart to survive all this


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I worked from 4 am to 12 noon today. I came home and ate some lunch then got so tired that I took a 4 hour nap. I guess I won't get as much laundry done and dishes washed as I wanted to. I will do the best that I can since I also need to get some decorations to put up at church and prepare something for a potluck tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow afternoon for a few hours so that day is used up as well. At least I don't need to be at work until 6 Monday morning so I get to sleep in.
> 
> Bella is asking many questions and talking up a storm currently. Of course she asked where her hair went and why she has stitches and most importantly, when could she go home. Bless her heart. She also asks about why she is having problems with one of her arms and legs not working right. She is doing well with therapy so I hope she gets the mobility back in these limbs. She is playing with Faith and Cole as well as doing her therapies so she is building strength and energy!!!


I'm so glad to hear that Bella is talking and asking questions. I hope she continues to improve. I'm sure her family is over the moon that she is getting better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been making Lemon Curd since I was 7, when Bessie (surname escaping me) across the road from us in Balmaha- so the science of it is almost second nature. Fortunately I have scales that will do both metric and Imperial- so I can still use my old books, including my 1971 Mrs Beeton, which use Imperial. That is why it came up in ounces.
> The first batch was three smallish jars, the second: a large jar and a smallish jar. Bought, here, is not the same at all- it is stabilised with some substance- have not bought it for ages- so not sure what they use.
> Interestingly Tash next door would prefer chocolate to Lemon. I think a banana/chocolate cake might be in order.


Yum!

Love the cottage!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, it is surgery to decrease length of eyelid so lid doesn’t impinge on lateral vision from drooping. LOTS of stuff DROOPS at 76! Haha.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> When you are utilizing the airports, can you request wheelchair assist or transport from one gate to another? I had to do that when I had my first son while on vacation. He was 2 1/2 months early so the case nurse set up the requests with the airport. Not only did I have a premature baby who had to be kept away from other travelers, but I had life saving surgery when he was a month old and still in the NICU. I was extremely weak when we flew home and I had a tiny baby who needed to be kept away from people. It was exhausting traveling home but the wheelchair assist was so helpful.


When we traveled from Maine to California, our son & his girl friend made all arrangements. We both went by wheel chairs all the way. I carried my cane, DH has progressive expressive aphasia, dementia issues and depth perception problems, fear of heights, etc. all caused from a botched biopsy and Sepsis.
It certainly helped to make sure we were at every gate on time and taken care of & seated in a timely way. Only one glitch, they separated us in 2 different elevators in Chicago. He thought that I had left him & had a full blown panic attack, as I found out how dependent he was on seeing me, to function at all.

Even if I did not need to I would want go that way any time that I travel at my age. I had an enjoyable 10 days and father & son got to spend time together and learn to understand Dad's journey.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, not brave just did my Buddhist thing. Am I in O.R. Now? Then don’t worry. Course anesthesiologist put me out prior to O.R! Good thing I’m not vane! It will be all good shortly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Liz, honest, doesn’t hurt just looks awful. If I was a whiner it’d be good for DH waiting on me. But I’m not. He does bring me coffee in bed in a.m. but I cooked meals, put dishes in dishwasher etc. Even changed my bed. 
I’m on Keto diet and made myself single serving pizza tonight. Recipe a winner. Crust made from almond flour, mozzarella, egg yolk, topping pretty much standard. Nice and crisp crust.
Ok guys, THE Zoo is on and it’s my fav. All about the Bronx Zoo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum!
> 
> Love the cottage!


 :sm24: It is a beauty isn't it?!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always put potatoes in the stew, that seems to be how everyone makes it here & then I add dumplings. I don't make it often, DH was fed it all one winter while working in a rig camp so doesn't want to see it very often even after 35 years????but I can understand as I feel the same way about Kraft Dinner, I had a roommate who cooked that 4 days a week as she got home from work first, thankfully she moved out after 6 mnths????


When I was a kid I loved Kraft Dinner (macaroni and cheese with the bright orange powdered cheese). Whenever we had it my sister referred to it as cr*p dinner. lol! My mother did make a yummy homemade mac and cheese, and I grew up to prefer the homemade kind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was a child, at my maternal grandparents' house, we always had the 'pudding ' first. I am told that this went back to the era when they were young, which would be the late 19th century and early 20th century, when large families were the norm (all my grandparents came from families of 10 or more children) and money, and of course, food, were in short supply. It was much more cost effective to fill everyone up with a pudding made largely of starchy ingredients - pastry, etc. before moving on to the meat or fish course, by which time the family would be happy with a small portion of the more expensive ingredients. My paternal grandparents had more social pretentions, so at their house, we ate our food in the usual order, as we did at home, but I am sure that, in their childhood, they, too, would have had a filling pudding before their main course. As children, the 'pudding first' option was very much our favourite. Of course, this was also the logic behind Yorkshire pudding. Originally, this was served before the main course, as a hi-carb filler, whereas, now, it is a much loved part of a traditional roast beef dinner.
> 
> Typically, at my grandparents' house, the pudding would be a fruit pie, or a steamed fruit suet pudding, the fruit being apples, gooseberries, plums or rhubarb, all home grown, but sometimes bottled to keep through the winter (no freezers in those days!).


Seems to me that economic reasons or other, dessert first is a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I remember reading about this practice in one of James Herriots books....I'm sure my kids would have loved this! Interesting about the Yorkshire pudding. I made it once and never could understand why folks love it so much...same with dumplings, individual and cultural preference I suppose.


I love Yorkshire puddings, and of course dumplings in Chicken and Dumplings, I made a beef stew with dumplings once, but liked them much better with chicken.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you know, if ever I got to the point where all my weeds were under control, I could happily live with the situation, without feeling the least need to look for them elsewhere. Sorry! It's never going to happen, anyway.
> :sm17: :sm17:


Hahaha!!! I'm with you there, I'd never go looking for them. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have that in the US?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_Dinner
> 
> I like macaroni & cheese sauce with real cheese but can't handle that stuff


Oh yes. We had that. And sometimes with tuna mixed in, as they were both cheap!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love chicken and dumplings. Beef stew needs potatoes, though.

Slow progress on the shawl. I keep making mistakes, and it's me, not the chart.

DD went out last night and Ahab had a nervous breakdown! He's never been that whiny before. I think he felt I was mean yesterday as I kept fussing at him about leaving Jane alone. She's learning to run faster! And once she gains more weight, she can certainly hold her own (she is a pound and a half now!). We take her tomorrow for vaccinations. DD went with friends to a movie tonight and he's been fine. Weirdo. LOL

Sending sympathy, healing thoughts, and congratulations as they fit. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


You look great!!!! So do the iris'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I worked from 4 am to 12 noon today. I came home and ate some lunch then got so tired that I took a 4 hour nap. I guess I won't get as much laundry done and dishes washed as I wanted to. I will do the best that I can since I also need to get some decorations to put up at church and prepare something for a potluck tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow afternoon for a few hours so that day is used up as well. At least I don't need to be at work until 6 Monday morning so I get to sleep in.
> 
> Bella is asking many questions and talking up a storm currently. Of course she asked where her hair went and why she has stitches and most importantly, when could she go home. Bless her heart. She also asks about why she is having problems with one of her arms and legs not working right. She is doing well with therapy so I hope she gets the mobility back in these limbs. She is playing with Faith and Cole as well as doing her therapies so she is building strength and energy!!!


I'm impressed that you only need 4 hours.

Wonderful news on Bella, God has a plan for that one, and it's great that she's asking questions, hopefully she'll get her mobility all back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is a macaroni and cheese mix in a box.


That was my first thought, then thought, it can't be that easy, it has to be something else. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinkng the same thing right now, spent about 6 hrs working in the garden, ran the tiller for 2 hrs, then dug out a bunch of quack grass & some raspberries, trimmed up the asparagus & put out my solar lights & garden ornaments. Things are starting to look better here too. DH also helped me take down a tree & I got that hauled away too When will I learn, I can't lift the world & put a prop under it all in one day????


LOL!!! I will be weeding the garden tomorrow, the dandilyons have taken over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm impressed that you only need 4 hours.
> 
> Wonderful news on Bella, God has a plan for that one, and it's great that she's asking questions, hopefully she'll get her mobility all back.


That is what I've been saying about Bella. I really thought she was too ill to survive- but here she is, truly a miracle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have that in the US?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_Dinner
> 
> I like macaroni & cheese sauce with real cheese but can't handle that stuff


Yes, we just call it mac n cheese. lol
Thought for sure it was something else that I'd never heard of. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we just call it mac n cheese. lol
> Thought for sure it was something else that I'd never heard of. :sm16: :sm23:


Love Mac n cheese! I make it with lots of tasty cheese in the sauce and add some whole grain honey mustard for a sweet kick, plus crispy cooked bacon.
Good comfort food for winter weekend easy meal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love Mac n cheese! I make it with lots of tasty cheese in the sauce and add some whole grain honey mustard for a sweet kick, plus crispy cooked bacon.
> Good comfort food for winter weekend easy meal.


That it truly is- nice with vegetables thrown in too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is a beauty isn't it?!


Yes, very much so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love chicken and dumplings. Beef stew needs potatoes, though.
> 
> Slow progress on the shawl. I keep making mistakes, and it's me, not the chart.
> 
> ...


Wow, she's growing so fast!
Lol, Ahab, such a silly boy, I guess he just wanted his mummy. Ryssa will have conniptions when I leave, but she'd been sitting with David all morning before I left and still after I get home, so I don't know why she gets so upset while I'm gone, the silly goose, nothing like separation anxiety. If I leave when Jennie's staying home, I have to put the dogs out and leave and she'll let them in, or I have to put them in kennels and she'll release the beasts after I've been gone a few minutes, the only ways that I can leave and not have Ryssa whinning the whole time I'm gone, and she's obnoxious about it, drives J nuts, thankfully she'll usually stop after a few minutes when David's home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I've been saying about Bella. I really thought she was too ill to survive- but here she is, truly a miracle.


She definitely is, a miracle that is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love Mac n cheese! I make it with lots of tasty cheese in the sauce and add some whole grain honey mustard for a sweet kick, plus crispy cooked bacon.
> Good comfort food for winter weekend easy meal.


:sm24: I like to add broccoli or cauliflower.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes. We had that. And sometimes with tuna mixed in, as they were both cheap!


I've never heard of putting tuna in it but have had it with weiners but I'd much rather have brown beans with weiners


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’ve sat on my butt this evening knitting but sure didn’t make much progress. For the first time ever I made a gauge swatch, then proceeded to cast on accordingly ????NOT, I’m hoping 4th time is the charm as I’ve pulled it out 3 times, I think I finally have the right size now. I found a really nice Henley sweater pattern for some cotton yarn I bought last year ????I can make it fit me nicely


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: I like to add broccoli or cauliflower.


No guesses as to what I just had for dinner! Plenty of sauce left for another meal, might add the broccoli to it tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sent me on a hunt, Sonja- normally I would turn to my Mrs Beeton, but it's very bulky and hard to have in my limited space here by the computer- too much paper, knitting, stitch markers, row counters, camera- you name it - it ends up here- I am not a good tidy housekeeper like you!!!!!!!!!!
> Here goes:
> from the Butterick Cook Book 1911- (acquired by my grandmother Theodora-Julie on her way through New York on the way home from Los Angeles, with Aunty Joan who would have been about 5, and mum who was 18 months- probably my Grandfather Jack would have been travelling with them, but on the way out, Granny who was pregnant with mum travelled with only Joan- they had not known she had conceived, hence Mum's name of Barbara [the stranger] Jack had been so startled to discover he now had two children),
> 
> ...


Thank you Julie think I will try Mrs Beetons the way I make it doesn't have the carrot or celery so that I think will just give it that extra something


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Cross your toes instead


That worked :sm23: as I now have a full set onesie and sneakers with about a foot of yarn spare ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Beautiful picture of a lovely couple Gwen
Irises look gorgeous , mine have sadly disappeared.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't make roast beef without Yorkshire puddings, I make them in muffin cups, or my family would have a fit. The first time I had it, I hated it as it was made in a large cake pan & was doughy, the ones I make are light & crispy & taste so good filled with gravy


Light and crisp is how I like them , sometimes In the winter I make a large on about the size of a small side plate and fill it with stew , nice and filling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I had a vision of her running down the road IN them and flippers. :sm23:


????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinkng the same thing right now, spent about 6 hrs working in the garden, ran the tiller for 2 hrs, then dug out a bunch of quack grass & some raspberries, trimmed up the asparagus & put out my solar lights & garden ornaments. Things are starting to look better here too. DH also helped me take down a tree & I got that hauled away too When will I learn, I can't lift the world & put a prop under it all in one day????


Still have a slight Back ache but otherwise feel a lot better this morning , hope you do too when you wake up 
Now to tackle the front gardens????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You've had a very stressful week. I hope you can get the issue with your pot smoking neighbor resolved. Here in Washington state they've legalized pot - although many communities still don't allow it - it's pretty obvious smoking the stuff has negative impact on ones brain and behavior. It's crazy that so many say nah it's not harmful at all. Trouble is the innocent like usual suffer.
> It's nice to hear children playing outside. I love that we have a grade school across from us, though I'm thankful it's not a high school! As the older people in our neighborhood downsize younger families are buying the homes. Our prices are very reasonable so a good option for young families.


Our last house was behind a primary school and I loved hearing the kids as well. What I didn't like was Monday nights they hired the hall out for Karate- and we could hear the sounds of the grunts. Fortunately I was out at knitting most of the time they were there so rarely heard much.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Beautiful irises Gwen and a great picture of you and Brantley. Your hair is looking fantastic, it really suits you like that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie can you post your recipe for bechamel,I make my own bechamel sauce, it's ok but I just can't get it to taste the way I want. Lol can't believe I'm asking for a recipe , cannot decide wether you are all a bad influence on me or a good one , but I've certainly been doing a lot more home cooking since I joined the tea party ????,


And do your family appreciate it or still tease you about your cooking abilities?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really resent being interrogated by receptionists. When I can, I make appointments online to avoid this, but often, the full range of available appointments does not show online. I usually only go to the doctor for an annual medication review, but I think if I had to make an appointment and was asked why, I would simply say something vague like 'sore throat', or 'back pain'. After all, the doctor is not going to refuse to deal with your actual situation, just because it is not what you declared to the receptionist.


If you are after an urgent appointment some justification for it so they can work out how soon to get you in. But how much do the receptionists know? Nurses would be able to make an assessment as to urgency but can receptionists? And should they even be expected to unless they have received specific training?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks painful.
Seen that it isn't all that sore at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Lovely irises. What a great photo of the two of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I stay right there and have the whole mansion to myself. Closing down the house just means changing the security system so the girls' keycards don't work during the summer. (But they all have my cell number and know I will let them in if they forget something.) I will also probably spend as much time as possible at my DD and DSIL's lake place. In May, I will have the piano tuned and there are some inspections that go on all summer. This summer we are having all pantry shelving covered with stainless steel re a new reg requiring non-porous material on storage shelves. Then in August, I start getting the house ready for the opening August 22. I have windows washed in and out (haven't counted them, but there are a lot!) upholstery and mattresses cleaned and carpeting cleaned. I usually leave any paint touch ups until after move in because walls get a little dinged. Just before movein, I do some ordering and some shopping to
> have stuff on hand for breakfast because the girls are on their own for meals until the Tues. after Labor Day when the chef starts.


It's good that you don't need to move out as well- but that you are freer to go away than during term time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That worked :sm23: as I now have a full set onesie and sneakers with about a foot of yarn spare ????


Heaps left don't know why you were concerned :sm22:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie think I will try Mrs Beetons the way I make it doesn't have the carrot or celery so that I think will just give it that extra something


I really like it that way- it is based on the traditional French Bechamel Grand Sauce- she gives a mass of recipes that one can use that as the base- it was interesting going through my books. So far as I can tell the average Italian recipe uses only the Nutmeg.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How precious she is and isn't that Serena sneaking a piece ? Lovely little ones!


Haha yes that is Serena at the edge of the picture. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Thanks for starting us off Sam and thank you to Julie for the summary. That's a huge job in itself! I see a lot of you ah e cool or cold weather. Here we've had in the low to mid 80's all week and supposed to continue. I've been working outside like a mad woman trying to do the stuff DH and I usually do together. It's amazing how much faster stuff goes together rather than alone! Not sure what we're going to do in the long run. Today I'm staying indoors and cleaning up this place. And I think get a little baking done. I'm still not finished with all the meals for the mission so probably try and get some of that done also. Went to a fund raiser last night for our small school. Was fun, saw people I hadn't seen for quite a while so got some visiting in. They raised $30,000 which is really really wonderful. We never turn away people who have financial need as we don't feel a private school should be only for the elite. This should help considerably. Have a great day all.


Wow, that is an amazing amount of money! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She is gorgeous Cathy , think she eats cake the same way I do ????


LOL. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love Yorkshire puddings, and of course dumplings in Chicken and Dumplings, I made a beef stew with dumplings once, but liked them much better with chicken.


My mum used to make dumplings to go in the mince, (ground beef), probably to eke it out, but she called them doughballs - I hated them and the name didn't help! Sometimes if there was mince left over she would poach eggs in with it...I didn't like that either! Dumpling here is a sweet, boiled (in a cloth / cloot) fruit pudding also known as clootie dumpling. We often had it instead of a birthday cake and everyone hoped to find one of the silver sixpences baked in it (or slipped under your slice later to save any fights!) :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A bit cloudy today, but still fairly bright - this looks to be the best day we've had for a while, fingers crossed! The plants in the garden are beginning to bloom, I'll get some photos later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oooh I didnt realise they did both your eyes at the same time.... it does looks sore. Hope they heal nicely and quickly. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, doesn't hurt, honest.
> Maatje, feels much better than it looks.
> Pearls girl, you are right, I will look better and see better pretty quick. Thank you for blessing.


So glad its not sore.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she is a big girl - still can't believe it's been a full year. she is very cute. we do have the cutest ktp grandbabies. --- sam


We sure do.

:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks cathy - i was also trying to figure out how to tell her where to check to get email notifications. --- sam


 :sm24: I havent had email notifications for a couple of years so I didnt mention them.... it doesnt worry me though coz I am hopeless at remembering to look at emails. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Lovely photos..... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks me too. He called the dr yesterday who was supposed to call back but he never did. He had ordered pain meds for him,, but they made him sick so he wanted something else. Also the MRI people never called him and when he called them they told him he had to make an appt with his dr. Called the dr again and the receptionist said you can't see him u til may 27or some such date. He gave up at that point and hung up. I think part of the problem was that he isn't very communicative with the front desk people....I was listening to him at one point and he was very vague about what he wanted. I dont think he realizes that the the front people are the gate keepers and they need way more information than what he was providing. He figures they arent doctors and he want to to talk to the doctor about his issues not them.???? so he's now on a weekend with no pain meds and no MRI appointment. Will have to see what Monday brings I guess.


Too bad the pain meds made him sick. Yes, not enough information to the front desk will be a problem, especially in this type of situation. But he's also right sometimes they want to much info in my opinion, too. That said, they are trained for that job so they know how to schedule which appointments can be put off and which need seen sooner. Hope Monday can change things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks for starting us off Sam and thank you to Julie for the summary. That's a huge job in itself! I see a lot of you ah e cool or cold weather. Here we've had in the low to mid 80's all week and supposed to continue. I've been working outside like a mad woman trying to do the stuff DH and I usually do together. It's amazing how much faster stuff goes together rather than alone! Not sure what we're going to do in the long run. Today I'm staying indoors and cleaning up this place. And I think get a little baking done. I'm still not finished with all the meals for the mission so probably try and get some of that done also. Went to a fund raiser last night for our small school. Was fun, saw people I hadn't seen for quite a while so got some visiting in. They raised $30,000 which is really really wonderful. We never turn away people who have financial need as we don't feel a private school should be only for the elite. This should help considerably. Have a great day all.


That's great!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That was quite a fund raiser. There are no private schools around here, maybe in big cities. Is it quite common there?


Fairly...we are the only classical start up though. Yes, we are very blessed with the amount raised. We had some very generous donations 2 beach houses as well as a air b&b rental, a winery tour with a winemaker...which all adds up. The committee working on it worked their tails off. Pretty amazing....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


Great picture of you two. And I really like your hair! Irises are really pretty. They're blooming here too. I don't have any though.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sass: I have the book Ketogenic Cooking by Maria Emmerich. Have you looked at that one? My friend loaned it to me. Don't know if I will get into it or not. No food allergies, etc., thankfully, so don't have to. Do you find it helpful day to day? Some interesting reciepes.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> I worked from 4 am to 12 noon today. I came home and ate some lunch then got so tired that I took a 4 hour nap. I guess I won't get as much laundry done and dishes washed as I wanted to. I will do the best that I can since I also need to get some decorations to put up at church and prepare something for a potluck tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow afternoon for a few hours so that day is used up as well. At least I don't need to be at work until 6 Monday morning so I get to sleep in.
> 
> Bella is asking many questions and talking up a storm currently. Of course she asked where her hair went and why she has stitches and most importantly, when could she go home. Bless her heart. She also asks about why she is having problems with one of her arms and legs not working right. She is doing well with therapy so I hope she gets the mobility back in these limbs. She is playing with Faith and Cole as well as doing her therapies so she is building strength and energy!!!


Totally amazing!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB, beautiful yard and pictures. Lovely to look at. Thanks for sharing.
Sam, you can find out more about eyelid surgery if you do a google search for upper and lower blepharoplasties. It is a great surgery and though looks gruesome now, turns out great. We do lots of them at our surgery center..would love to afford them for myself.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinkng the same thing right now, spent about 6 hrs working in the garden, ran the tiller for 2 hrs, then dug out a bunch of quack grass & some raspberries, trimmed up the asparagus & put out my solar lights & garden ornaments. Things are starting to look better here too. DH also helped me take down a tree & I got that hauled away too When will I learn, I can't lift the world & put a prop under it all in one day????


Goodness, too much for one day.... but I'm glad things are looking more like spring and summer in your neck of the woods. I just did some baking and light house cleaning yesterday. Today church and plan to sit and knit for a while. Supposed to be another warm day back in the 80's. Yesterday felt quite humid - well for us at any rate- and it didn't cool down like it normally does at night, so slept with just a sheet. We think it's humid when the humidity is at 20%! I can hear some of you laughing. No baby yet, but good news on the housing front for DS and DIL. There are more houses coming available. They have a good lead on one already went to see the place and met the owner - getting some more info to her and then hopefully be accepted. Also, the present rental owner has generously given them an extra month so the pressure is relieved a bit. This DS is also the one who is a chiropractor- just starting out - well 2 years now- but he said the latest medical advice for torn meniscus is to do physical therapy and not surgery....I don't know what to think...need to first get that MRI and then go forward.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have that in the US?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_Dinner
> 
> I like macaroni & cheese sauce with real cheese but can't handle that stuff


Yep, very common....I like the real stuff too, but can't stand the boxed stuff...tastes like cardboard.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, no wonder you needed a 4 hr nap, the crazy hours you keep.
> Wonderful Bella is doing so much better, she must sure have a strong heart to survive all this


I agree, Mary does keep such long crazy hours!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My grandchildren get boxed mac & cheese at home. It is easy for the children to make themselves; also Ramen noodles. Not at Meme's house; all made from "scratch". They often sneak some when there, if I'm making it, mother scolds as 'they ruined their appetite. They all ask for it, so I say I'll make it, you help yourself to as much as you want. I always use a blend of cheeses with lots of extra sharp. The deli at the local store has buckets of meat & cheese ends for 1/2 price. Who can beat that considering you are just chopping it all up anyways. I have tried adding things. My family prefers 'sides'. This week sounds like time for more as my mouth is already salivating for some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum used to make dumplings to go in the mince, (ground beef), probably to eke it out, but she called them doughballs - I hated them and the name didn't help! Sometimes if there was mince left over she would poach eggs in with it...I didn't like that either! Dumpling here is a sweet, boiled (in a cloth / cloot) fruit pudding also known as clootie dumpling. We often had it instead of a birthday cake and everyone hoped to find one of the silver sixpences baked in it (or slipped under your slice later to save any fights!) :sm09:


Haha! I had to look it up, I know I've heard of it, and even learned something new. lol
"Ne'er cast a cloot til Mey's oot" 
I may have to try to make one one day, maybe...lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I've been saying about Bella. I really thought she was too ill to survive- but here she is, truly a miracle.


I know! I really didn't think she'd survive!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we just call it mac n cheese. lol
> Thought for sure it was something else that I'd never heard of. :sm16: :sm23:


Lol trust your instincts!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of putting tuna in it but have had it with weiners but I'd much rather have brown beans with weiners


I've had just about everything in mac n cheese, ground beef, weiners, tuna, it's very versatile. If I need a filler meal for David on the road, I'll load it up with ground beef and chunky veggies for a filling meal, not his favorite, but it will do in a pinch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> No guesses as to what I just had for dinner! Plenty of sauce left for another meal, might add the broccoli to it tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That worked :sm23: as I now have a full set onesie and sneakers with about a foot of yarn spare ????


Playing yarn chicken


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That worked :sm23: as I now have a full set onesie and sneakers with about a foot of yarn spare ????


LOL!! Fabulous! You won at yarn chicken, that is always a good thing! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still have a slight Back ache but otherwise feel a lot better this morning , hope you do too when you wake up
> Now to tackle the front gardens????


I have to go out and play in my back garden today, it's not going to be fun, the dandy's have taken over and I can barely see the broccoli and cauli. Then I think I'll plant the rest of the flowers I need to plant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz, I was thinking last night of putting a little purple on the front curls...


budasha said:


> Lovely photo of you and Brantley. I miss your purple hair.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Lovely.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Lovely pictures. You have a very nice garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


It's lovely! I really want a Rhodie, I love your miniature one, wonder if I could put one in the corner of the front garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> KateB, beautiful yard and pictures. Lovely to look at. Thanks for sharing.
> Sam, you can find out more about eyelid surgery if you do a google search for upper and lower blepharoplasties. It is a great surgery and though looks gruesome now, turns out great. We do lots of them at our surgery center..would love to afford them for myself.


Me too Joyce, if I ever win the lottery, we'll recover together. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, too much for one day.... but I'm glad things are looking more like spring and summer in your neck of the woods. I just did some baking and light house cleaning yesterday. Today church and plan to sit and knit for a while. Supposed to be another warm day back in the 80's. Yesterday felt quite humid - well for us at any rate- and it didn't cool down like it normally does at night, so slept with just a sheet. We think it's humid when the humidity is at 20%! I can hear some of you laughing. No baby yet, but good news on the housing front for DS and DIL. There are more houses coming available. They have a good lead on one already went to see the place and met the owner - getting some more info to her and then hopefully be accepted. Also, the present rental owner has generously given them an extra month so the pressure is relieved a bit. This DS is also the one who is a chiropractor- just starting out - well 2 years now- but he said the latest medical advice for torn meniscus is to do physical therapy and not surgery....I don't know what to think...need to first get that MRI and then go forward.


That's fabulous, at least they don't have to worry about being in a motel with a babe, not fun I don't think. Hopefully this house will be perfect for them, keeping fingers crossed. 
Hopefully the MRI will be soon and give you all the answers needed, it would be wonderful if surgery could be avoided, hopefully it's not too bad that PT will do the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My grandchildren get boxed mac & cheese at home. It is easy for the children to make themselves; also Ramen noodles. Not at Meme's house; all made from "scratch". They often sneak some when there, if I'm making it, mother scolds as 'they ruined their appetite. They all ask for it, so I say I'll make it, you help yourself to as much as you want. I always use a blend of cheeses with lots of extra sharp. The deli at the local store has buckets of meat & cheese ends for 1/2 price. Who can beat that considering you are just chopping it all up anyways. I have tried adding things. My family prefers 'sides'. This week sounds like time for more as my mouth is already salivating for some.


"Ends" are fabulous, I used to get bacon ends at the butcher shop for making refried beans and such, I hadn't thought to ask for cheese ends, I'll have to ask next time I go to the deli. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol trust your instincts!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz, I was thinking last night of putting a little purple on the front curls...


That would look so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I am temporarily caught up with you all, so I'm off to make blueberry pancakes for breakfast, OH! Need to take out the ground beef from the freezer so we'll have dinner tonight. Okay, I'm off, see you all later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Lovely garden! Thanks for the great pics. The tree leaves seem to have popped out overnight. So nice to see green again impossible that we had almost 24" of snow on the ground just a few weeks ago???? Yesterday we were at 80 F. That's Minnesota! I do love our seasons here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Fairly...we are the only classical start up though. Yes, we are very blessed with the amount raised. We had some very generous donations 2 beach houses as well as a air b&b rental, a winery tour with a winemaker...which all adds up. The committee working on it worked their tails off. Pretty amazing....


Must be fund-raising season. I stayed with DGS last night so DD and DSIL could go to 2 of them! The first one was at DGS's school were there was a bourbon tasting one! What can I say!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture of a lovely couple Gwen
> Irises look gorgeous , mine have sadly disappeared.


Yes, y'all look great! My irises have bloomed and gone around Easter. I was surprised they bloomed at all as we've only had .75" of rain since October , and then DD told me she had watered them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to go out and play in my back garden today, it's not going to be fun, the dandy's have taken over and I can barely see the broccoli and cauli. Then I think I'll plant the rest of the flowers I need to plant.


You can rationalize the dandelions because the disappearing bees love them and need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your garden is lovely Kate; doesn't your hubby maintain it? Would love yo have my flower beds back in shape but have pretty much given up on that unless I can hire someone to clean them out for me first.


KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still have a slight Back ache but otherwise feel a lot better this morning , hope you do too when you wake up
> Now to tackle the front gardens????


Glad you won at yarn chicken! Don't overdo and hope you have no allergy troubles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> You can rationalize the dandelions because the disappearing bees love them and need them.


I never worried about dandelions in the yard. Clover, either. We wanted to encourage the bees. In the veggie garden, of course, they had to be got rid of.

Caught up as well, so off to get something done...must do some cleaning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

caught up and off to check out digest and email. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That worked :sm23: as I now have a full set onesie and sneakers with about a foot of yarn spare ????


You sure like to live dangerously ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still have a slight Back ache but otherwise feel a lot better this morning , hope you do too when you wake up
> Now to tackle the front gardens????


Yes, I'm fine, off to plant some garden. DH has gone off on the Harley so I won't have to stop to feed him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum used to make dumplings to go in the mince, (ground beef), probably to eke it out, but she called them doughballs - I hated them and the name didn't help! Sometimes if there was mince left over she would poach eggs in with it...I didn't like that either! Dumpling here is a sweet, boiled (in a cloth / cloot) fruit pudding also known as clootie dumpling. We often had it instead of a birthday cake and everyone hoped to find one of the silver sixpences baked in it (or slipped under your slice later to save any fights!) :sm09:


Maybe that's why my dads family thought of dumplings as desert. Mom always made them in soup & we would eat them after the soup with brown sugar on them. When anyone else sees me eating them that way, they think I'm nuts????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Everything looks so lush & green. Lovely yard. Only a few sprigs of green grass here, no leaves yet, another week or 2 before that happens


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Nor real Frog/Toad?

DH is a wonderful gardener!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, y'all look great! My irises have bloomed and gone around Easter. I was surprised they bloomed at all as we've only had .75" of rain since October , and then DD told me she had watered them.


Isn't winter your "wet" season? No blooms here for a while , the leaves are just peaking through


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden is lovely Kate; doesn't your hubby maintain it? Would love yo have my flower beds back in shape but have pretty much given up on that unless I can hire someone to clean them out for me first.


I have a terrible time keeping the quack grass out of my perennials, I put on heavy rubber gloves & squirt Round up on the glove & touch what I want to kill. I never use it in the garden but among the flowers I do, otherwise I couldn't keep them clean


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a terrible time keeping the quack grass out of my perennials, I put on heavy rubber gloves & squirt Round up on the glove & touch what I want to kill. I never use it in the garden but among the flowers I do, otherwise I couldn't keep them clean


Here it is Kikuyu Grass that they brought in in the 1950's - bloody menace.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Your garden's looking good Kate in spite of your lack of sunshine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Must be fund-raising season. I stayed with DGS last night so DD and DSIL could go to 2 of them! The first one was at DGS's school were there was a bourbon tasting one! What can I say!!!!


 :sm06: 
Well, alcohol is one way to get people to go and spend money. lol :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> You can rationalize the dandelions because the disappearing bees love them and need them.


Lol! I don't mind them in the yard, but the veggie garden is another story, I leave a few, but they take too many of the nutrients from the rest of the veggies. The rest of the backyard, we pretty much just let go and mow down once a week. 
My neighbors back and front yards are both covered in dandilyons, so the bees and bugs should be thrilled, there is no one living there as he's in a nursing home in Casper, so it's just been let go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I'm fine, off to plant some garden. DH has gone off on the Harley so I won't have to stop to feed him


Lol! It always helps when you know you won't be interrupted. 
What all are you planting now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your garden's looking good Kate in spite of your lack of sunshine.


The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Garden looks lovely Kate , My pieris is in full bloom too although it's only half the size of yours , considering it's been in the garden for about 25 years I don't think it's going to get any bigger


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Great picture of you two. And I really like your hair! Irises are really pretty. They're blooming here too. I don't have any though.


I thought my iris were dead as I couldn't see even a shoot , forgot I had dug them up last year to split and move round the garden :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, too much for one day.... but I'm glad things are looking more like spring and summer in your neck of the woods. I just did some baking and light house cleaning yesterday. Today church and plan to sit and knit for a while. Supposed to be another warm day back in the 80's. Yesterday felt quite humid - well for us at any rate- and it didn't cool down like it normally does at night, so slept with just a sheet. We think it's humid when the humidity is at 20%! I can hear some of you laughing. No baby yet, but good news on the housing front for DS and DIL. There are more houses coming available. They have a good lead on one already went to see the place and met the owner - getting some more info to her and then hopefully be accepted. Also, the present rental owner has generously given them an extra month so the pressure is relieved a bit. This DS is also the one who is a chiropractor- just starting out - well 2 years now- but he said the latest medical advice for torn meniscus is to do physical therapy and not surgery....I don't know what to think...need to first get that MRI and then go forward.


The advice is physio here too although I think it all depends on how bad the tear is


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are beautiful!!!!


Scotland is so green!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha! I had to look it up, I know I've heard of it, and even learned something new. lol
> "Ne'er cast a cloot til Mey's oot"
> I may have to try to make one one day, maybe...lol


My MIL used to say that to me all the time , especially when my oldest son was little ( he was her favourite grandchild ), nearly choked one year when I put him in shorts and a tshirt at Easter ????, when I went back to pick him up she had bought him a cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Playing yarn chicken


I like to knit dangerously ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to go out and play in my back garden today, it's not going to be fun, the dandy's have taken over and I can barely see the broccoli and cauli. Then I think I'll plant the rest of the flowers I need to plant.


I went out all prepared right tools and really strong garden gloves because of the spikes in the hedge but I don't like wearing them , so if was my own fault when I put both hands in a bush to pull out a weed and got stung by nettles that I didn't see growing there , hours later my hands are still tingling
How do people eat nettles


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you won at yarn chicken! Don't overdo and hope you have no allergy troubles.


Thank you here's what I made 
No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


They are superb!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


Lovely photos Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.
Kate, love your garden.
Mindy, I do have Keto book. I find it an easy diet as I’m not fighting hunger. The book I like most is Simply Keto by Suzanne Ryan.
Flytyin, Medicare will pay for my eyelid surgery. While it can be considered cosmetic at advanced point interferes with vision and then insurance pays.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Another great little set. I like the colour.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


That is a handsome set, Sonja. You are amazing! (Fun too!!)

Julie, the garden pics are so beautiful--paradise on earth! The year we lived in England, we got to Wales, but not Scotland. I would have loved to have gone there. I find I am attracted to novels set there. One of the first mysteries that led to my addiction was by Josephine Tey, called Singing Sands, I think. And I think that name is a pen name. For the life of me, I can't remember what other name(s) she used. My all time favorite is Dorothy Sayers, though. I was introduced to Lord Peter Whimsey by way of the BBC television series just as we to leave for home in May of 1974.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely photos Julie.


I am so happy to have had the excuse to look out those photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is a handsome set, Sonja. You are amazing! (Fun too!!)
> 
> Julie, the garden pics are so beautiful--paradise on earth! The year we lived in England, we got to Wales, but not Scotland. I would have loved to have gone there. I find I am attracted to novels set there. One of the first mysteries that led to my addiction was by Josephine Tey, called Singing Sands, I think. And I think that name is a pen name. For the life of me, I can't remember what other name(s) she used. My all time favorite is Dorothy Sayers, though. I was introduced to Lord Peter Whimsey by way of the BBC television series just as we to leave for home in May of 1974.


Jeeves is tremendous! They can take the mickey out of themselves so well, the British!
I was the opposite way round, the 2 months I was over there- got to York, spent most of my time in Scotland, but without KP, back then, had no up to date connections in Wales or further south, so did not get there, sadly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the onesie set. Lovely color blue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought my iris were dead as I couldn't see even a shoot , forgot I had dug them up last year to split and move round the garden :sm12:


 :sm23: 
SURPRISE!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My MIL used to say that to me all the time , especially when my oldest son was little ( he was her favourite grandchild ), nearly choked one year when I put him in shorts and a tshirt at Easter ????, when I went back to pick him up she had bought him a cardigan


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I went out all prepared right tools and really strong garden gloves because of the spikes in the hedge but I don't like wearing them , so if was my own fault when I put both hands in a bush to pull out a weed and got stung by nettles that I didn't see growing there , hours later my hands are still tingling
> How do people eat nettles


 :sm06: Oh no!!! But I can't really talk as I don't like to wear my gloves either, but damn! That hurts!!

David said "when they're young" , the nettles not the people. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


It's so cute!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't winter your "wet" season? No blooms here for a while , the leaves are just peaking through


It is supposed to be! We are back in severe drought. :sm03:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Another darling set!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been reading along and keeping up. 

Will have time tomorrow to comment and such.

(((((Hugs))))) to you all. Xo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been reading along and keeping up.
> 
> Will have time tomorrow to comment and such.
> 
> (((((Hugs))))) to you all. Xo


Hugs back to you, dear Melody!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha! I had to look it up, I know I've heard of it, and even learned something new. lol
> "Ne'er cast a cloot til Mey's oot"
> I may have to try to make one one day, maybe...lol


As long as you remember it's referring to the May tree (hawthorn) and not the month!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden is lovely Kate; doesn't your hubby maintain it? Would love yo have my flower beds back in shape but have pretty much given up on that unless I can hire someone to clean them out for me first.


Yes, DH does all the gardening, I only grace it with my presence!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Kikuyu isn't that Swahili? I remember the people in a story about Kenya I read a million years ago, "Uhuru" by Robert Rourk, I think. About the uprisings in Africa. But probably about lots more but I knew nothing of politics then.

What gorgeous gardens and houses/mansions! I'm impressed they are wonderful. Been watching the various English Gardens on YouTube. Just magnificent. But one must live with the rain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nor real Frog/Toad?
> 
> DH is a wonderful gardener!


No, he's not real either! He's actually rather pale as he lost a lot of his colour a year or so ago when he spent a few months at the bottom of the pond! He has a mate who floats around in the pond and I think he may have tried to join him! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely photos Julie.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, I loved Uhuru! And Green Mansions. Tales of Africa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Kikuyu isn't that Swahili? I remember the people in a story about Kenya I read a million years ago, "Uhuru" by Robert Rourk, I think. About the uprisings in Africa. But probably about lots more but I knew nothing of politics then.
> 
> What gorgeous gardens and houses/mansions! I'm impressed they are wonderful. Been watching the various English Gardens on YouTube. Just magnificent. But one must live with the rain.


Not sure- I had always assumed it was Kikuyu, thinking that the Kikuyu people would have their own language. But that is not based on knowledge, other than having read every book on Kenya in the Christchurch (South Island, NZ) system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he's not real either! He's actually rather pale as he lost a lot of his colour a year or so ago when he spent a few months at the bottom of the pond! He has a mate who floats around in the pond and I think he may have tried to join him! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm06: :sm09: :sm10:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


Beautiful pictures Julie , the cottage looks perfect


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie , the cottage looks perfect


It was such a wonderful opportunity, Sonja- funded by my (Trump supporting) cousin Andy. He travels a lot for work, and collects masses of frequent flier points. Always thought our politics were similar but now I wonder. 
Whatever, it was a very kind gesture on his part. 
We had met for the first time since childhood, in 2007, while my Dad was still alive, sadly Dad's memory was not as acute as Andy had hoped.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Scotland is so green!


I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top . 
They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are superb!


Thank you Julie, it is an easy knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Another great little set. I like the colour.


Thank you Angela , I spotted the odd ball and knew exactly what I would knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That is a handsome set, Sonja. You are amazing! (Fun too!!)
> 
> Julie, the garden pics are so beautiful--paradise on earth! The year we lived in England, we got to Wales, but not Scotland. I would have loved to have gone there. I find I am attracted to novels set there. One of the first mysteries that led to my addiction was by Josephine Tey, called Singing Sands, I think. And I think that name is a pen name. For the life of me, I can't remember what other name(s) she used. My all time favorite is Dorothy Sayers, though. I was introduced to Lord Peter Whimsey by way of the BBC television series just as we to leave for home in May of 1974.


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was on the way out the door when my mind said go back & look in 1 more space. The map quilt was there,(right where I put it to keep it safe) praise God. That may mean that I wasted the last 6 perfectly good weeks looking for it. All that cleaning up and organizing could have waited! or not been done at all until I lost something else.I guess it is about time that I finish a few WIPs.
> I tried Kale w/sweet potato, walnut, tangelos and strawberries salads today. He preferred the Strawberry Shortcakes of yesterday.
> I am on the way out now to a new friends surprise, last Birthday. (Bone cancer through out) Say a prayer that she transitions easily.


I am so glad you found the quilt! Prayers for an easy transition for your friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the onesie set. Lovely color blue.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> As long as you remember it's referring to the May tree (hawthorn) and not the month!


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he's not real either! He's actually rather pale as he lost a lot of his colour a year or so ago when he spent a few months at the bottom of the pond! He has a mate who floats around in the pond and I think he may have tried to join him! :sm06: :sm09:


You have to watch those garden animals, they like the odd skateboard or Lego, end up where you least expect them. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


 :sm23: :sm23: 
Sounds like a great day though, and yum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH,ouch, ouch!!! That looks so painful Joy! Sending you a gentle hug! Also a yard full of my favorite iris for you Joy!
> 
> DH and I went to the Human Rights Festival today. Had a wonderful time. My favorite upcoming artist Sarah Zuniga was performing. See if you can find her on youtube.com. She just came out with a new cd. Oh, she and DD are longtime best friends which is how we know her.


You look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have that in the US?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_Dinner
> 
> I like macaroni & cheese sauce with real cheese but can't handle that stuff


I knew what it meant, but we call it Kraft Mac n Cheese.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When we traveled from Maine to California, our son & his girl friend made all arrangements. We both went by wheel chairs all the way. I carried my cane, DH has progressive expressive aphasia, dementia issues and depth perception problems, fear of heights, etc. all caused from a botched biopsy and Sepsis.
> It certainly helped to make sure we were at every gate on time and taken care of & seated in a timely way. Only one glitch, they separated us in 2 different elevators in Chicago. He thought that I had left him & had a full blown panic attack, as I found out how dependent he was on seeing me, to function at all.
> 
> Even if I did not need to I would want go that way any time that I travel at my age. I had an enjoyable 10 days and father & son got to spend time together and learn to understand Dad's journey.


I'm so glad the arrangements were made that way for you. And now you know to let the attendants know that you can't be separated and why, so they understand. Those panic attacks are horrendous! Been there, done that, never want another like it. I am sorry your DH's issues were caused by a botched biopsy and sepsis. It's great you could enjoy the trip, and that DH and DS got some quality time together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm16: :sm09: :sm08:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! It always helps when you know you won't be interrupted.
> What all are you planting now?


I planted greens-lettuce mix, spinach, beets, carrots, onions, corn & potatoes, only 30 Hills ãs I ordered some new seed potatoes & they haven't come yet. I have peas & sweet peas soaking so after a little rest, I'll go out & plant them. I threw in a few pole beans too, they may come up & freeze but if not will be early & if not, I've only lost a dozen seeds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, too much for one day.... but I'm glad things are looking more like spring and summer in your neck of the woods. I just did some baking and light house cleaning yesterday. Today church and plan to sit and knit for a while. Supposed to be another warm day back in the 80's. Yesterday felt quite humid - well for us at any rate- and it didn't cool down like it normally does at night, so slept with just a sheet. We think it's humid when the humidity is at 20%! I can hear some of you laughing. No baby yet, but good news on the housing front for DS and DIL. There are more houses coming available. They have a good lead on one already went to see the place and met the owner - getting some more info to her and then hopefully be accepted. Also, the present rental owner has generously given them an extra month so the pressure is relieved a bit. This DS is also the one who is a chiropractor- just starting out - well 2 years now- but he said the latest medical advice for torn meniscus is to do physical therapy and not surgery....I don't know what to think...need to first get that MRI and then go forward.


I'm glad things are looking up in the house hunting department and that the rental owner has granted them another month.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> SURPRISE!!


It was definitely a surprise ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so cute!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Another darling set!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


Great photos, Julie, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought my iris were dead as I couldn't see even a shoot , forgot I had dug them up last year to split and move round the garden :sm12:


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I planted greens-lettuce mix, spinach, beets, carrots, onions, corn & potatoes, only 30 Hills ãs I ordered some new seed potatoes & they haven't come yet. I have peas & sweet peas soaking so after a little rest, I'll go out & plant them. I threw in a few pole beans too, they may come up & freeze but if not will be early & if not, I've only lost a dozen seeds.


Our snap peas and peas are about 4 inches high, hopefully the second planting will start popping through the ground pretty soon, I planted them about a week ago. 
My lettuces that reseeded from last year are going gangbusters, we shouldn't have a shortage of greens this summer. lol
I'll plant the jalapenos next week, along with my tomatoes and cucumbers, I'll put the row covers over them for a few weeks just to make sure they are protected for a while. 
I did purple pole beans last year, I should see if I have seeds left and put some out along the fenceline on the other side.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was definitely a surprise ????


 :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I went out all prepared right tools and really strong garden gloves because of the spikes in the hedge but I don't like wearing them , so if was my own fault when I put both hands in a bush to pull out a weed and got stung by nettles that I didn't see growing there , hours later my hands are still tingling
> How do people eat nettles


Nettles are so nasty, I have a few that show up in the Rasberry patch occasionally. People eat them? I haven't heard that but my friend dries them for tea, apparently they have anti inflammatory properties.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Gorgeous! Hope the nettle tingle goes away soon. Found out when my DB visited that he is allergic to Virginia Creeper. It has the same little stingy hairs on it, but most people don't react to it. He is one of the very few.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


So cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so happy to have had the excuse to look out those photos!


They are beautiful. Thank you for taking the time to find and share them!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


But you had fun, and cooled off! I might have joined you, at least for a quick run through!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, DH does all the gardening, I only grace it with my presence!


????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our snap peas and peas are about 4 inches high, hopefully the second planting will start popping through the ground pretty soon, I planted them about a week ago.
> My lettuces that reseeded from last year are going gangbusters, we shouldn't have a shortage of greens this summer. lol
> I'll plant the jalapenos next week, along with my tomatoes and cucumbers, I'll put the row covers over them for a few weeks just to make sure they are protected for a while.
> I did purple pole beans last year, I should see if I have seeds left and put some out along the fenceline on the other side.


DH planted 2 tomato plants in the flower bed today, where they usually go. That will probably be the extent of our "garden". He also planted another rose. He is at work now, for the afternoon shift. I am caught up here, and need a snack (in place of lunch), and go see what trouble I can get into at JoAnn Fabrics. Looking at rubber stamp/scrapbook stuff. I'll pick up something for supper while I'm out, then need to get some card samples made and stuff precut for a card craft for next week's RV rally. I have no idea how many are coming, and how many will want to make the cards, but at least I will have some prepreped for future use if it doesn't all get used. Windows are open and the sun is shining, just slightly cool, maybe 70f. Tomorrow is only to be in the 50'sF. Massage in the morning followed by cousins lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he's not real either! He's actually rather pale as he lost a lot of his colour a year or so ago when he spent a few months at the bottom of the pond! He has a mate who floats around in the pond and I think he may have tried to join him! :sm06: :sm09:


I'm so disappointed, a few years ago I bought a rooster statue for my flower bed, it was I think $65 & when I brought it out yesterday, it's peeling????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was such a wonderful opportunity, Sonja- funded by my (Trump supporting) cousin Andy. He travels a lot for work, and collects masses of frequent flier points. Always thought our politics were similar but now I wonder.
> Whatever, it was a very kind gesture on his part.
> We had met for the first time since childhood, in 2007, while my Dad was still alive, sadly Dad's memory was not as acute as Andy had hoped.


So nice your cousin got you the ticket, I imagine it would cost a lot to fly from NZ to Scotland


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


I bet that place is busy in summer. I was so hot when I came from the garden, lunch was 2 big glasses of water & an ice cream sandwich????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH planted 2 tomato plants in the flower bed today, where they usually go. That will probably be the extent of our "garden". He also planted another rose. He is at work now, for the afternoon shift. I am caught up here, and need a snack (in place of lunch), and go see what trouble I can get into at JoAnn Fabrics. Looking at rubber stamp/scrapbook stuff. I'll pick up something for supper while I'm out, then need to get some card samples made and stuff precut for a card craft for next week's RV rally. I have no idea how many are coming, and how many will want to make the cards, but at least I will have some prepreped for future use if it doesn't all get used. Windows are open and the sun is shining, just slightly cool, maybe 70f. Tomorrow is only to be in the 50'sF. Massage in the morning followed by cousins lunch.


I'll probably go plant the rose that I need to put in the ground, tomorrow. 
That will be a fun outing, I love shopping for scrapbook/card making stuff. You can never have too much stuff cut out for later use. 
Massage sounds lovely, enjoy that and your lunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so disappointed, a few years ago I bought a rooster statue for my flower bed, it was I think $65 & when I brought it out yesterday, it's peeling????


Oh no!!! Can you repaint it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bet that place is busy in summer. I was so hot when I came from the garden, lunch was 2 big glasses of water & an ice cream sandwich????????


LOL! Ice cream... :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our snap peas and peas are about 4 inches high, hopefully the second planting will start popping through the ground pretty soon, I planted them about a week ago.
> My lettuces that reseeded from last year are going gangbusters, we shouldn't have a shortage of greens this summer. lol
> I'll plant the jalapenos next week, along with my tomatoes and cucumbers, I'll put the row covers over them for a few weeks just to make sure they are protected for a while.
> I did purple pole beans last year, I should see if I have seeds left and put some out along the fenceline on the other side.


I just plant snap peas. It will be at least .2 weeks before I can put out tomatoes


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, just got this recipe from my cousin. A good one for we downunder folks being winter. 
Pumpkin Soup
1kg pumpkin peeled and chopped
3 cloves garlic in skins
1 medium brown onion peeled and chopped
1Tb olive oil
3 cups (750ml) chicken stock
2/3 cup (160ml) cream
1tsp finely chopped thyme
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
Preheat oven moderately hot 200C or 180C fanbake
Combine pumpkin, garlic, onion in large dish, drizzle with oil roast 40 minutes 
Remove garlic and set aside
Continue roasting onion and pumpkin 20 minutes more or until soft
Squeeze garlic from skins then blend the veg with stock until smooth
Place mixture into large saucepan stir in cream and thyme season to taste and serve with hot crusty bread*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! Can you repaint it?


I don't think so, it's some kind of resin so I'm not sure what you would paint it with that would stick. I had thought it was coloured plastic all the way through


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, DH does all the gardening, I only grace it with my presence!


As is only right and proper for a lady :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja, just love your latest set, really neat pattern. 
The water fountains look fun, glad you could have fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just plant snap peas. It will be at least .2 weeks before I can put out tomatoes


I'll wait until the end of next week or the next week, I'll have to cover them though for a week or two if it gets too chilly at night.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, Julie, thanks for sharing


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, just got this recipe from my cousin. A good one for we downunder folks being winter.
> Pumpkin Soup
> 1kg pumpkin peeled and chopped
> 3 cloves garlic in skins
> ...


Yum!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, it's some kind of resin so I'm not sure what you would paint it with that would stick. I had thought it was coloured plastic all the way through


That's too bad. :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> As is only right and proper for a lady :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nettles are so nasty, I have a few that show up in the Rasberry patch occasionally. People eat them? I haven't heard that but my friend dries them for tea, apparently they have anti inflammatory properties.


The young new tops can be cooked and eaten as a veg, but you need to wear gloves to pick them. Don't sting once they've wilted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw the picture - great job. --- sam

picture? please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That worked :sm23: as I now have a full set onesie and sneakers with about a foot of yarn spare ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Gorgeous! Hope the nettle tingle goes away soon. Found out when my DB visited that he is allergic to Virginia Creeper. It has the same little stingy hairs on it, but most people don't react to it. He is one of the very few.


Rub a dock leaf on nettle stings to reduce the pain - just corrected, not a dandelion! As I first posted here


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum!!


Yes it looks good alright. As a tip my cousin said to microwave the pumpkin and onion , garlic for a few minutes before roasting to cut down the time needed in oven.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gorgeous! Hope the nettle tingle goes away soon. Found out when my DB visited that he is allergic to Virginia Creeper. It has the same little stingy hairs on it, but most people don't react to it. He is one of the very few.


That's what we have in the backyard that set me off. The itching was horrendous!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers kate - i love how private your garden is. --- sam



KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD and I took Janie cat for her first shot...she does NOT like riding in the car! Ahab tagged along and of course thought it great fun. Both are back to business as usual. Heh.

I'm going to knit a bit before time to make supper. He wants enchiladas tonight and before we left I made orange coconut muffins. I love having a basic muffin recipe that I can throw whatever into for flavor. They make a good quick breakfast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - love the cables up the front. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, it is surgery to decrease length of eyelid so lid doesn't impinge on lateral vision from drooping. LOTS of stuff DROOPS at 76! Haha.


My friend had the same problem and she did exactly what you did. The few weeks that you look like raccoons are worth it in the long run. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When we traveled from Maine to California, our son & his girl friend made all arrangements. We both went by wheel chairs all the way. I carried my cane, DH has progressive expressive aphasia, dementia issues and depth perception problems, fear of heights, etc. all caused from a botched biopsy and Sepsis.
> It certainly helped to make sure we were at every gate on time and taken care of & seated in a timely way. Only one glitch, they separated us in 2 different elevators in Chicago. He thought that I had left him & had a full blown panic attack, as I found out how dependent he was on seeing me, to function at all.
> 
> Even if I did not need to I would want go that way any time that I travel at my age. I had an enjoyable 10 days and father & son got to spend time together and learn to understand Dad's journey.


I wish my DH had been open to having help. He wanted to travel but only with me and I knew that I couldn't manage him, the luggage, a wheel chair and all that went with it. He just didn't want anyone else with us. Unfortunately, he didn't understand that and I just couldn't go ahead with trips. Such a shame because we could have travelled so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the tall round building in the top picture? i would have run through them also - you only live once. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Liz, honest, doesn't hurt just looks awful. If I was a whiner it'd be good for DH waiting on me. But I'm not. He does bring me coffee in bed in a.m. but I cooked meals, put dishes in dishwasher etc. Even changed my bed.
> I'm on Keto diet and made myself single serving pizza tonight. Recipe a winner. Crust made from almond flour, mozzarella, egg yolk, topping pretty much standard. Nice and crisp crust.
> Ok guys, THE Zoo is on and it's my fav. All about the Bronx Zoo.


I'm so glad that your DH is being somewhat helpful.

Some of my neighbours are on a carb- free diet. Are any of you familiar with this? I have got to lose weight but love pasta, bread and potatoes. Any suggestions?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> When I was a kid I loved Kraft Dinner (macaroni and cheese with the bright orange powdered cheese). Whenever we had it my sister referred to it as cr*p dinner. lol! My mother did make a yummy homemade mac and cheese, and I grew up to prefer the homemade kind.


I did love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Fantastic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bet that place is busy in summer. I was so hot when I came from the garden, lunch was 2 big glasses of water & an ice cream sandwich????????


There was a great big long queue , it's always busy as lemon tops are very popular . A place in Whitby now sells black Ice cream when it's a goth week end , The Goths come from all over the country and other countries to Whitby because of the connection with Bram Stokers Dracula . It's usually a great weekend and you get to see some fantastic outfits


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I remember reading about this practice in one of James Herriots books....I'm sure my kids would have loved this! Interesting about the Yorkshire pudding. I made it once and never could understand why folks love it so much...same with dumplings, individual and cultural preference I suppose.


Some people make it in a pan and it is absolutely flat; it has no character. I always use a muffin pan and it rises so nicely, is crisp and just delicious. Perhaps if you tried it that way, you might change your mind.

I always use 1 egg to 1 cup flour, blend and put into the fridge for at least one hour. Then heat the drippings until very hot, reblend mixture and pour mix to pan 3/4 full. It will rise immediately. Cook for about 45 min. Mine always turn out great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Sonja, just love your latest set, really neat pattern.
> The water fountains look fun, glad you could have fun.


Thank you Lin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nettles are so nasty, I have a few that show up in the Rasberry patch occasionally. People eat them? I haven't heard that but my friend dries them for tea, apparently they have anti inflammatory properties.


They make nettle soup , I've even seen nettle eating competitions ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> irises are one on my favorite flower - those are beautiful. great picture of you and brantley. --- sam


I love irises too. I used to have some beautiful ones and hated to leave them when I moved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't make roast beef without Yorkshire puddings, I make them in muffin cups, or my family would have a fit. The first time I had it, I hated it as it was made in a large cake pan & was doughy, the ones I make are light & crispy & taste so good filled with gravy


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I worked from 4 am to 12 noon today. I came home and ate some lunch then got so tired that I took a 4 hour nap. I guess I won't get as much laundry done and dishes washed as I wanted to. I will do the best that I can since I also need to get some decorations to put up at church and prepare something for a potluck tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow afternoon for a few hours so that day is used up as well. At least I don't need to be at work until 6 Monday morning so I get to sleep in.
> 
> Bella is asking many questions and talking up a storm currently. Of course she asked where her hair went and why she has stitches and most importantly, when could she go home. Bless her heart. She also asks about why she is having problems with one of her arms and legs not working right. She is doing well with therapy so I hope she gets the mobility back in these limbs. She is playing with Faith and Cole as well as doing her therapies so she is building strength and energy!!!


I'm so glad to hear that she is talking and asking questions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Gorgeous! Hope the nettle tingle goes away soon. Found out when my DB visited that he is allergic to Virginia Creeper. It has the same little stingy hairs on it, but most people don't react to it. He is one of the very few.


Thank you Tami , I can still feel it slightly but it should be all gone soon .hope your brothers allergy reaction to Virginia creeper was to bad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So cute!


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have that in the US?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_Dinner
> 
> I like macaroni & cheese sauce with real cheese but can't handle that stuff


I used to love it. Now, of course, I make my own/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely place(s).


Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Liz*...the purple is baaaack! Did it myself this afternoon...another advantage of it being short again!]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> But you had fun, and cooled off! I might have joined you, at least for a quick run through!


It was fun , also funny to watch a little toddler go through it , when one disappeared he bent down to take a closer look and whoosh right in his face , he fell on his well padded bottom and giggled


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum used to make dumplings to go in the mince, (ground beef), probably to eke it out, but she called them doughballs - I hated them and the name didn't help! Sometimes if there was mince left over she would poach eggs in with it...I didn't like that either! Dumpling here is a sweet, boiled (in a cloth / cloot) fruit pudding also known as clootie dumpling. We often had it instead of a birthday cake and everyone hoped to find one of the silver sixpences baked in it (or slipped under your slice later to save any fights!) :sm09:


My dumplings are made with flour, eggs,milk or water. I don't think I would like sweet one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the cables and teddy bear buttons.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz, I was thinking last night of putting a little purple on the front curls...


Oh, do it. Purple really suits you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


So gorgeous, Julie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Another lovely set. Are your customers standing in line?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is a handsome set, Sonja. You are amazing! (Fun too!!)
> 
> Julie, the garden pics are so beautiful--paradise on earth! The year we lived in England, we got to Wales, but not Scotland. I would have loved to have gone there. I find I am attracted to novels set there. One of the first mysteries that led to my addiction was by Josephine Tey, called Singing Sands, I think. And I think that name is a pen name. For the life of me, I can't remember what other name(s) she used. My all time favorite is Dorothy Sayers, though. I was introduced to Lord Peter Whimsey by way of the BBC television series just as we to leave for home in May of 1974.


I love Dorothy Sayers novels.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is fixing hamburgers for our dinner and they are almost ready so I'll TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I planted greens-lettuce mix, spinach, beets, carrots, onions, corn & potatoes, only 30 Hills ãs I ordered some new seed potatoes & they haven't come yet. I have peas & sweet peas soaking so after a little rest, I'll go out & plant them. I threw in a few pole beans too, they may come up & freeze but if not will be early & if not, I've only lost a dozen seeds.


I want so badly to work outside but with this bum knee, I'm hesitant. I've got leaves to rake, clematis to trim, grass to seed.....and on and on. none of which I need to do but want to do. Even though the yard workers are supposed to clean up, in my opinion, they don't do a very good job. I see that I have a lot of weeds in the back and I'll have to salt them. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Liz*...the purple is baaaack! Did it myself this afternoon...another advantage of it being short again!]


Terrific!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I want so badly to work outside but with this bum knee, I'm hesitant. I've got leaves to rake, clematis to trim, grass to seed.....and on and on. none of which I need to do but want to do. Even though the yard workers are supposed to clean up, in my opinion, they don't do a very good job. I see that I have a lot of weeds in the back and I'll have to salt them. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


Liz please be careful with your knee. The weeds can wait! Will be thinking of you this afternoon. I have an appointment with osteopath to check how things are going. My back is pretty good after he cracked it back in place, so hopefully will get a good report. Just need to get off the couch and move around more, to keep things flexible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bet that place is busy in summer. I was so hot when I came from the garden, lunch was 2 big glasses of water & an ice cream sandwich????????


Sounds good to me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But you had fun, and cooled off! I might have joined you, at least for a quick run through!


We could be a merry threesome!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so disappointed, a few years ago I bought a rooster statue for my flower bed, it was I think $65 & when I brought it out yesterday, it's peeling????


Bonnie you can paint resin, I've done it many times to ornaments, deck chairs etc., etc. Available at CDN Tire or any hardware store either in spray cans or small cans.

Just ask the salesperson in the paint dept they will help you.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Repaint-Resin-Yard-Ornaments/

http://www.ehow.com/how_5954878_paint-resin-statue.html


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the beautiful pictures Julie. Almost made it as though I had actually gotten to be there and experience this beauty.
Sonja, did love the onesie. They are so practical and cute.
A beautiful sunny and warm day here. Had smoked pulled pork sandwich at BIL and Sis's for lunch complete with rhubarb dream cake. Delicious. Now Penny and I will do a walk and take Sis the Potter County News, the hometown newspaper my sis sends us. 
Prayers for the DH in pain and little Bella continue. Hoping that Julie's "verucht im Kopf" ( crazy or mixed up in his head) neighbor with his dogie do do fixation will have decided that since she doesn't react, he will give up his persecution.
Budasha, so sorry about your bum knee. Rest and take it easy. Weeds can wait.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely place(s).


Woohoo, what a beautiful and daring woman you are, lol!

You should met one of my 84+ year old neighbors, she dyes a small amount just like you in a deep turquoise and she looks stunning also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll probably go plant the rose that I need to put in the ground, tomorrow.
> That will be a fun outing, I love shopping for scrapbook/card making stuff. You can never have too much stuff cut out for later use.
> Massage sounds lovely, enjoy that and your lunch.


I didn't do too bad. Just about$20. Lunch will be fun. There will be 7 from Grandma's brother's family that we only see at funerals.

Well, the rain is going to be a storm. Sam probably already got it. It has started to lightening and thunder. When I came out of Joann's you could see a definite front line. By the time I got through McDonald's it had started to lightening out in the distance. I made it home and in the garage before the rain started. Darn. Forgot to put the rain gauge out. This explains my giant headache. Hope it goes once this front goes through. Tylenol before I left hasn't touched it, just has gotten worse.

Supper eaten. Now I need to draw out my Cuttlebug and paper cutter and get some cut for cards.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Rub a dock leaf on nettle stings to reduce the pain - just corrected, not a dandelion! As I first posted here


I will try to remember to tell him. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what we have in the backyard that set me off. The itching was horrendous!


That's what he said. Nothing helped.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your purple Locks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Liz*...the purple is baaaack! Did it myself this afternoon...another advantage of it being short again!]


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was fun , also funny to watch a little toddler go through it , when one disappeared he bent down to take a closer look and whoosh right in his face , he fell on his well padded bottom and giggled


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We could be a merry threesome!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope Tylenol helps headache.
I finished knitting scarf. Now have to block and weave in ends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Looks like spring. Pretty garden. No shade over the outside sitting area-we would need it protected from the sun. Not unusual to use deciduous climbers so that in summer well shaded and in winter open to the sun.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, it's some kind of resin so I'm not sure what you would paint it with that would stick. I had thought it was coloured plastic all the way through


Try acrylic paint and a sealer. You may need to sand some surface to roughen for the paint to stick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it looks good alright. As a tip my cousin said to microwave the pumpkin and onion , garlic for a few minutes before roasting to cut down the time needed in oven.


 :sm24:

I made spaghetti for dinner tonight, it turned out so good, I saute'd some onion, bell pepper, and carrot and added to the sauce to give it a bit of body.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Some people make it in a pan and it is absolutely flat; it has no character. I always use a muffin pan and it rises so nicely, is crisp and just delicious. Perhaps if you tried it that way, you might change your mind.
> 
> I always use 1 egg to 1 cup flour, blend and put into the fridge for at least one hour. Then heat the drippings until very hot, reblend mixture and pour mix to pan 3/4 full. It will rise immediately. Cook for about 45 min. Mine always turn out great.


I think that's the same recipe that Marla and I use, it's so delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Liz*...the purple is baaaack! Did it myself this afternoon...another advantage of it being short again!]


It looks GREAT!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bonnie you can paint resin, I've done it many times to ornaments, deck chairs etc., etc. Available at CDN Tire or any hardware store either in spray cans or small cans.
> 
> Just ask the salesperson in the paint dept they will help you.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't do too bad. Just about$20. Lunch will be fun. There will be 7 from Grandma's brother's family that we only see at funerals.
> 
> Well, the rain is going to be a storm. Sam probably already got it. It has started to lightening and thunder. When I came out of Joann's you could see a definite front line. By the time I got through McDonald's it had started to lightening out in the distance. I made it home and in the garage before the rain started. Darn. Forgot to put the rain gauge out. This explains my giant headache. Hope it goes once this front goes through. Tylenol before I left hasn't touched it, just has gotten worse.
> 
> Supper eaten. Now I need to draw out my Cuttlebug and paper cutter and get some cut for cards.


That's not bad at all, it's easy to go crazy and spend a lot more. 
Hopefully the rain will chase the headache away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, too much for one day.... but I'm glad things are looking more like spring and summer in your neck of the woods. I just did some baking and light house cleaning yesterday. Today church and plan to sit and knit for a while. Supposed to be another warm day back in the 80's. Yesterday felt quite humid - well for us at any rate- and it didn't cool down like it normally does at night, so slept with just a sheet. We think it's humid when the humidity is at 20%! I can hear some of you laughing. No baby yet, but good news on the housing front for DS and DIL. There are more houses coming available. They have a good lead on one already went to see the place and met the owner - getting some more info to her and then hopefully be accepted. Also, the present rental owner has generously given them an extra month so the pressure is relieved a bit. This DS is also the one who is a chiropractor- just starting out - well 2 years now- but he said the latest medical advice for torn meniscus is to do physical therapy and not surgery....I don't know what to think...need to first get that MRI and then go forward.


Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.

Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
And the builder is here hopefully finishing off his work in the Rumpus room so that it can be painted and a few little bits done before it can be moved into- as I think the first fully finished room. No second- laundry I think has all the small things finished even. That will be set up as my area and a play area for the grandies/sitting area as one day that will have the nice view out the windows. Of course part of moving in will involve making sure that all the jolly furniture won't scratch the blasted floor.

And I was awake for hours last night. Lying there thinking if only he had put out a table for me I would be able to be up knitting. So frustrated- but nothing like a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I wish my DH had been open to having help. He wanted to travel but only with me and I knew that I couldn't manage him, the luggage, a wheel chair and all that went with it. He just didn't want anyone else with us. Unfortunately, he didn't understand that and I just couldn't go ahead with trips. Such a shame because we could have travelled so much.


That was our 1 and only trip in 2 years. He used to be a missionary each year in India. The last time we went he passed out and got a concussion 1 hr before leaving. Brought him to life again, bad nose bleed and 8 hours on a bus plus shifting planes 4 times, dragging through customs (no wheel chairs there). We arrived in Boston 4 days later. No way to tell what caused episode but broke every bone in the side of his face on R side and too late to adjust. We went home a week later after I was well from a virus and dehydration (also hospitalized and transferred in the middle of night to another hospital.) No more traveling for us. Too difficult.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Liz*...the purple is baaaack! Did it myself this afternoon...another advantage of it being short again!]


Very nice. Purple is my favorite color won't go with my brown hair however. Will think of it when I turn grayer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought my iris were dead as I couldn't see even a shoot , forgot I had dug them up last year to split and move round the garden :sm12:


Strange that they didn't come up then isn't it? So did you find them to plant or is it too late? Or had you already moved them and you found them growing in the 'wrong' place?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


Oh dear, well maybe felt on the legs of table and chairs? I told David that we are having stranded bamboo flooring when we do the reno, it's durable, water and bug resistant, and doesn't scratch easily, I don't want to have to worry about babying my floors, after all, no matter how hard I try, they'll end up with mud, much, dirt, and water on them at some point or another. I thought about stone in the bathroom and kitchen, but I don't like ceramic tile, I've had it in 4 houses and HATE it, and I don't like the textured slate that's in Marla's kitchen as it always looks dirty(dusty). 
Good that things are starting to feel more like home and get to a more livable state.
You may need to have some smelling salts on hand, poor guy's going to have a meltdown when one of the grands spills something the first time. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is supposed to be! We are back in severe drought. :sm03:


We haven't had a lot of rain either- but at least we were in summer when we don't get a lot. But more than you I think. Maybe not before last week when we got about that much. And looking overcast today, though no rain forecast till later. Hoe it holds of as I did a load of washing. Needed to get a church t-towel washed and dried as I will be back at the church Wednesday so may as well return it then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I made spaghetti for dinner tonight, it turned out so good, I saute'd some onion, bell pepper, and carrot and added to the sauce to give it a bit of body.


One of my favorites.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


Now I have a good excuse to play in them- E needs moral support to face the water! Well she has got over her fear of water so might not be so worried by them now. She hated bathtime for about 2 years and was very reluctant to play in water as well. Now she loves swimming and wants her bath. So when we looked after them a few weeks ago and I heard E cheerfully talking to Grandad about what she would do in the bath she was about to have it was a double plus. Not long ago terrible Grandad and awful bath! I hadn't been going to bother but she asked Grandad so off they went.
They are fun though aren't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorites.


 :sm24: 
I just had sauce, I didn't feel like making rice pasta and regular pasta since the regular pasta bothers me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela , I spotted the odd ball and knew exactly what I would knit


Funny how some balls tell you what they are to be- and some patterns just tell you which yarn to use. And other times nothing seems to work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now I have a good excuse to play in them- E needs moral support to face the water! Well she has got over her fear of water so might not be so worried by them now. She hated bathtime for about 2 years and was very reluctant to play in water as well. Now she loves swimming and wants her bath. So when we looked after them a few weeks ago and I heard E cheerfully talking to Grandad about what she would do in the bath she was about to have it was a double plus. Not long ago terrible Grandad and awful bath! I hadn't been going to bother but she asked Grandad so off they went.
> They are fun though aren't they?


 :sm23: Somehow I think both E and G would LOVE to have Grandma playing in the water spouts with them. 
I used to love when Carly was little, I had a ready excuse to go see any kids movies that I wanted to see, lol, and Carly enjoyed them too. :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, it's some kind of resin so I'm not sure what you would paint it with that would stick. I had thought it was coloured plastic all the way through


I had been going to ask the same thing. What a shame as it wasn't a cheap one. Those you accept a short life from.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> I just had sauce, I didn't feel like making rice pasta and regular pasta since the regular pasta bothers me.


I like to just dip my bread in the sauce.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so glad that your DH is being somewhat helpful.
> 
> Some of my neighbours are on a carb- free diet. Are any of you familiar with this? I have got to lose weight but love pasta, bread and potatoes. Any suggestions?


I did it a couple of times. Worked great the first time- and oddly enough my craving for those things disappeared. Lost weight and felt good on it. But not as good the second time round (neither weight loss or how I felt). It is very hard to stick to long term.
Why I love the 5:2 diet- haven't lost for a while as I'm eating so badly on non-fasting days. But not gained either (well lost 2 while on the low FODMAP diet but then went straight on so don't count that as clearly related as was so soon after and then stopped). Can still have those things and rubbish (just need to get back to a small amount of rubbish-and think I am in the right mind set to do so now so hoping to start losing again).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dumplings are made with flour, eggs,milk or water. I don't think I would like sweet one.


My favourite is Golden Syrup Dumplings. 
One thing I don't yet in my kitchen is recipe books so don't have my recipe available.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I want so badly to work outside but with this bum knee, I'm hesitant. I've got leaves to rake, clematis to trim, grass to seed.....and on and on. none of which I need to do but want to do. Even though the yard workers are supposed to clean up, in my opinion, they don't do a very good job. I see that I have a lot of weeds in the back and I'll have to salt them. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


An acute injury needs rest to heal- unless you want to increase the chances of it becoming a chronic condition. And I assume you don't so ignore the garden.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't do too bad. Just about$20. Lunch will be fun. There will be 7 from Grandma's brother's family that we only see at funerals.
> 
> Well, the rain is going to be a storm. Sam probably already got it. It has started to lightening and thunder. When I came out of Joann's you could see a definite front line. By the time I got through McDonald's it had started to lightening out in the distance. I made it home and in the garage before the rain started. Darn. Forgot to put the rain gauge out. This explains my giant headache. Hope it goes once this front goes through. Tylenol before I left hasn't touched it, just has gotten worse.
> 
> Supper eaten. Now I need to draw out my Cuttlebug and paper cutter and get some cut for cards.


And how does the position of the rain gauge influence your headache? :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was our 1 and only trip in 2 years. He used to be a missionary each year in India. The last time we went he passed out and got a concussion 1 hr before leaving. Brought him to life again, bad nose bleed and 8 hours on a bus plus shifting planes 4 times, dragging through customs (no wheel chairs there). We arrived in Boston 4 days later. No way to tell what caused episode but broke every bone in the side of his face on R side and too late to adjust. We went home a week later after I was well from a virus and dehydration (also hospitalized and transferred in the middle of night to another hospital.) No more traveling for us. Too difficult.


What a terrible ending to the trip- no wonder you weren't willing to travel again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like to just dip my bread in the sauce.


I do that too, yum!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I've been saying about Bella. I really thought she was too ill to survive- but here she is, truly a miracle.


She was given a 10% chance of survival. I work with a lady who was diagnosed at stage 4 breast cancer more than 10 years ago. She misses work every 3rd Friday for her chemo treatment which she will have to do the rest of her life. Two very lucky patients that I know. They both have fighting spirits. Bella is doing remarkably well considering everything she has been through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well maybe felt on the legs of table and chairs? I told David that we are having stranded bamboo flooring when we do the reno, it's durable, water and bug resistant, and doesn't scratch easily, I don't want to have to worry about babying my floors, after all, no matter how hard I try, they'll end up with mud, much, dirt, and water on them at some point or another. I thought about stone in the bathroom and kitchen, but I don't like ceramic tile, I've had it in 4 houses and HATE it, and I don't like the textured slate that's in Marla's kitchen as it always looks dirty(dusty).
> Good that things are starting to feel more like home and get to a more livable state.
> You may need to have some smelling salts on hand, poor guy's going to have a meltdown when one of the grands spills something the first time. :sm06:


And Gordon will be peeing on the floor in 18 months or thereabouts- sure he won't be as easy as E to train. They can't have two really easy ones. But then there Mum was a breeze so maybe. As long as he doesn't take after Aunty Maryanne.
A week or so ago we got a photo of E pushing Gordon around in one of those trollies that have blocks in them. Well today we got one of E sitting in it and G holding it (not pushing he is nowhere near that- well wasn't 6 days ago!). And another delightful one of them sitting on the floor arms round each other and leaning in to each other. G really seems to love her as much as she loves him- did I tell you that the other day when E got home G was asleep. She had taken my hand and was taking me to her playroom when we heard G. 'Gordon awake' she very happily said and we kept going past the playroom. She went straight to his cot, stood on the bottom of the rail, he looked at her smiled and headed across the cot to her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Somehow I think both E and G would LOVE to have Grandma playing in the water spouts with them.
> I used to love when Carly was little, I had a ready excuse to go see any kids movies that I wanted to see, lol, and Carly enjoyed them too. :sm23:


Yes that will be good- she isn't yet up to movies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.

zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


Marianne was fortunate indeed not to have got her eye. Hopefully it isn't too uncomfortable for her. Sad to hear that her Mum isn't doing well. How is Ben (I think I remembered the name right!) going?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Gordon will be peeing on the floor in 18 months or thereabouts- sure he won't be as easy as E to train. They can't have two really easy ones. But then there Mum was a breeze so maybe. As long as he doesn't take after Aunty Maryanne.
> A week or so ago we got a photo of E pushing Gordon around in one of those trollies that have blocks in them. Well today we got one of E sitting in it and G holding it (not pushing he is nowhere near that- well wasn't 6 days ago!). And another delightful one of them sitting on the floor arms round each other and leaning in to each other. G really seems to love her as much as she loves him- did I tell you that the other day when E got home G was asleep. She had taken my hand and was taking me to her playroom when we heard G. 'Gordon awake' she very happily said and we kept going past the playroom. She went straight to his cot, stood on the bottom of the rail, he looked at her smiled and headed across the cot to her.


Haha, yes he will, hopefully he'll get the idea pretty quickly, that it's much more fun to aim into the water, well I guess he won't be big enough for that for a while. 
Lol, It's so sweet that she dotes on him and that he seems to enjoy it and want to reciprocate back, she's a wonderful big sister. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes that will be good- she isn't yet up to movies.


Lol, that isn't a bad thing, she'll be into all sorts of things soon enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


Those are fabulous! I love Matthew's doodles I think, most of all, he comes up with some fantastic stuff.

Oh no! I hope that it's not painful, that could have been awful. I'm sorry her mom isn't doing well, I hope that she's not in pain or anything.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugs to Marianne and her mom. Matthew is coming along great!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.’
YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it’s delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it’s come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bonnie you can paint resin, I've done it many times to ornaments, deck chairs etc., etc. Available at CDN Tire or any hardware store either in spray cans or small cans.
> 
> Just ask the salesperson in the paint dept they will help you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lynette, I'll give it a try
Good to see you back, I was wondering how you were


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.'
> YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it's delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it's come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


Ouch! Hope it's not too bad tomorrow, the fudge should help dull the pain though. 
Julie will love that. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are my apple blossoms, so pretty, they're even nicer today, but that will require pictures tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, Julie, thanks for sharing


I am glad I located them- thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nettles are so nasty, I have a few that show up in the Rasberry patch occasionally. People eat them? I haven't heard that but my friend dries them for tea, apparently they have anti inflammatory properties.


They are similar to Spinach and supposed to be very good for you- wearing gloves when you harvest them is a wise precaution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are beautiful. Thank you for taking the time to find and share them!!


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So nice your cousin got you the ticket, I imagine it would cost a lot to fly from NZ to Scotland


It does cost- he had been prepared for Fale to come too- but I was very worried if he got lost, as he liked going out for walks- with a seriously minority language that we might never locate him- I paid for someone to come in each day to check he had his meals etc. I also paid for Skype to a home phone and rang him most days.
It was very kind of Andy- I hope he does get back to New Zealand for another holiday!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for posting Matthews drawings.
Matthew, can’t wait til dog is finished.
Mariannrpe, hugs socsorry you chipped bone but really glad you missed your eye. Healing energy sent for your mom.
Gadzooks! Didn’t remember until after dinner I had Arnica sublingual and Arnica gel! Applied gel twice and took 1 dose of pills. Will take another dose before bed! I know it helps heal bruising. I’ve used it when Maya has caused bruise.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are my apple blossoms, so pretty, they're even nicer today, but that will require pictures tomorrow in daylight.


They look good and healthy, I see lots of yummy apple desserts in future for you. So nice to pick fresh straight off the tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely place(s).


Scotland is lovely in so many parts- has man made disasters too- but the background is glorious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Liz*...the purple is baaaack! Did it myself this afternoon...another advantage of it being short again!]


Lvely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So gorgeous, Julie. Thanks for sharing.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea - the purple is back. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely place(s).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the beautiful pictures Julie. Almost made it as though I had actually gotten to be there and experience this beauty.
> Sonja, did love the onesie. They are so practical and cute.
> A beautiful sunny and warm day here. Had smoked pulled pork sandwich at BIL and Sis's for lunch complete with rhubarb dream cake. Delicious. Now Penny and I will do a walk and take Sis the Potter County News, the hometown newspaper my sis sends us.
> Prayers for the DH in pain and little Bella continue. Hoping that Julie's "verucht im Kopf" ( crazy or mixed up in his head) neighbor with his dogie do do fixation will have decided that since she doesn't react, he will give up his persecution.
> Budasha, so sorry about your bum knee. Rest and take it easy. Weeds can wait.


Thank you Joyce!
I will put tomorrow to trying to sort through the issue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


I am glad you have some progress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it missed us. it has gotten colder though - 56° but sure feels colder than that. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I didn't do too bad. Just about$20. Lunch will be fun. There will be 7 from Grandma's brother's family that we only see at funerals.
> 
> Well, the rain is going to be a storm. Sam probably already got it. It has started to lightening and thunder. When I came out of Joann's you could see a definite front line. By the time I got through McDonald's it had started to lightening out in the distance. I made it home and in the garage before the rain started. Darn. Forgot to put the rain gauge out. This explains my giant headache. Hope it goes once this front goes through. Tylenol before I left hasn't touched it, just has gotten worse.
> 
> Supper eaten. Now I need to draw out my Cuttlebug and paper cutter and get some cut for cards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> She was given a 10% chance of survival. I work with a lady who was diagnosed at stage 4 breast cancer more than 10 years ago. She misses work every 3rd Friday for her chemo treatment which she will have to do the rest of her life. Two very lucky patients that I know. They both have fighting spirits. Bella is doing remarkably well considering everything she has been through.


That is true. Glad your work colleague is getting there too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.'
> YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it's delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it's come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


 :sm24: Looking forward to that taste test!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ouch! Hope it's not too bad tomorrow, the fudge should help dull the pain though.
> Julie will love that. :sm24:


 :sm24: Indeed I will!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the dog picture - those eyes look alive. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt. 
Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was our 1 and only trip in 2 years. He used to be a missionary each year in India. The last time we went he passed out and got a concussion 1 hr before leaving. Brought him to life again, bad nose bleed and 8 hours on a bus plus shifting planes 4 times, dragging through customs (no wheel chairs there). We arrived in Boston 4 days later. No way to tell what caused episode but broke every bone in the side of his face on R side and too late to adjust. We went home a week later after I was well from a virus and dehydration (also hospitalized and transferred in the middle of night to another hospital.) No more traveling for us. Too difficult.


My goodness that sounds like the trip from hell, I wouldn't leave home again either


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Checking in will try to catch up later. Pg37


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is the tall round building in the top picture? i would have run through them also - you only live once. --- sam


An eye sore and a waste of good money according to the people who live there 
It's called A vertical pier . The views from up top are great especially on a clear day but it's certainly not worth the money they spent on it , they should have listened to the people and just replaced the old pier


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the cables and teddy bear buttons.


Thank you Gwen and it's great to see the purple back ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


Poor Mariann but good she missed her eye, she must have a real shiner ..

Matthew, great drawings,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.'
> YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it's delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it's come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


Sorry your treatment was painful, I hope it makes you better in the end. I used to go to a massage therapist, she retired now, I told her she should give out rawhide strips to bite down on like in the old movies, she hurt like the devil but the next day it always felt much better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does cost- he had been prepared for Fale to come too- but I was very worried if he got lost, as he liked going out for walks- with a seriously minority language that we might never locate him- I paid for someone to come in each day to check he had his meals etc. I also paid for Skype to a home phone and rang him most days.
> It was very kind of Andy- I hope he does get back to New Zealand for another holiday!


Does Fale not speak English ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for posting Matthews drawings.
> Matthew, can't wait til dog is finished.
> Mariannrpe, hugs socsorry you chipped bone but really glad you missed your eye. Healing energy sent for your mom.
> Gadzooks! Didn't remember until after dinner I had Arnica sublingual and Arnica gel! Applied gel twice and took 1 dose of pills. Will take another dose before bed! I know it helps heal bruising. I've used it when Maya has caused bruise.


Do you have to restrict activities with that surgery? Hope you are feeling better each day


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your treatment was painful, I hope it makes you better in the end. I used to go to a massage therapist, she retired now, I told her she should give out rawhide strips to bite down on like in the old movies, she hurt like the devil but the next day it always felt much better.


I used to be a practice body for massage therapy, for a friend and got used to plenty of ouches along the way. 
But this is a man and he has strong fingers. It feels ok tonight, but might be different tomorrow. I have some good balm to put on if needed.'
Re your hubby and his unhelpful behaviour, you need to down tools and go on strike and see how he fares not having his awesome wife to do so much. 
Hope you have a good sleep and feel refreshed tomorrow (hugs).


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Lynette, I'll give it a try
> Good to see you back, I was wondering how you were


Just an extremely busy life and a few sick days in between. Also computer problems, have been able to read along when at my friends place.
All good though!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Strange that they didn't come up then isn't it? So did you find them to plant or is it too late? Or had you already moved them and you found them growing in the 'wrong' place?


I found them growing in the wrong place????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the beautiful pictures Julie. Almost made it as though I had actually gotten to be there and experience this beauty.
> Sonja, did love the onesie. They are so practical and cute.
> A beautiful sunny and warm day here. Had smoked pulled pork sandwich at BIL and Sis's for lunch complete with rhubarb dream cake. Delicious. Now Penny and I will do a walk and take Sis the Potter County News, the hometown newspaper my sis sends us.
> Prayers for the DH in pain and little Bella continue. Hoping that Julie's "verucht im Kopf" ( crazy or mixed up in his head) neighbor with his dogie do do fixation will have decided that since she doesn't react, he will give up his persecution.
> Budasha, so sorry about your bum knee. Rest and take it easy. Weeds can wait.


Thank you Joyce , hope you and Penny enjoyed your walk


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.'
> YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it's delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it's come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


That sounds delicious! That wasn't the key lime fudge recently posted was it? Would like the recipe if different please.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are my apple blossoms, so pretty, they're even nicer today, but that will require pictures tomorrow in daylight.


Spring has sprung. Hopefully you will get plenty of apples from them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt.
> Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


Oh dear- at least D wouldn't be insisting on me doing something like that if I told him he I was tired. Wanting things done his way in his time and not understanding my reasoning- well that he is very good at. :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just an extremely busy life and a few sick days in between. Also computer problems, have been able to read along when at my friends place.
> All good though!


Good to know you are still around. Just issues getting on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My recent purchases- a total of 75 cents. Used my birthday vouchers from Lincraft and then Spotlight. Lucky Gordon assuming I manage to get them knit up. Even the buttons are for him-a blue vest I am knitting for him. The cakes for a BSJ and the fawn for a gansey cross over. So not really a gansey but that is what they call it if my memory holds me correct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does Fale not speak English ?


Only broken English, and as the illness bit, less and less.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like spring. Pretty garden. No shade over the outside sitting area-we would need it protected from the sun. Not unusual to use deciduous climbers so that in summer well shaded and in winter open to the sun.


Protection from sun isn't something we need often! Plenty of shade from the house itself and the trees and the garden is long enough that you can always find a shady place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had to use the dictionary before I could post these pictures of the back garden!


Wow I love your back garden! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz, I was thinking last night of putting a little purple on the front curls...


And I see you have done.... it looks great. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gardens in Scotland were beautiful when I was there August/September/October 2011.


Fabulous photos. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I thought my iris were dead as I couldn't see even a shoot , forgot I had dug them up last year to split and move round the garden :sm12:


 :sm19: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


Aww how adorable. :sm11:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.

Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.

Sonja, another lovely set. Love that shade of blue.

Kate, you have a beautiful garden. Well done to DH for his efforts.

Julie, your photos from Scotland are also beautiful. Such a gorgeous country (weather not so much!!)

There was more I was going to comment on, but CRAFT has struck. Happens a lot these days!

I still need lots of prayers for my friends please. Carol (with leukaemia) is spending most of the time sleeping. Not in any pain (that she will admit to), so I don't know if she will just continue to slip away or if she will rally at some stage. Julie (brain tumour) was waiting to start radiation/chemo last Thursday but got very sick and ended up in ICU. So no treatment started and as of today (Monday) she was still there in ICU. Saw her yesterday and she had improved from last week, but I don't know if she was well enough to start treatment today. Her short term memory is seriously impaired. Does anyone know if that will get better if the treatment gets rid of the rest of the tumour? I certainly hope so.

On Wednesday, DH and I are flying to central Australia (Alice Springs, Kings Canyon and Uluru) to help a friend celebrate his 70th birthday. There will be about 12 of us, so should be a lot of fun. Hopefully I will have some stunning photos to share. Instead of coming straight home, DH and I are flying to Perth for a few days there and a few days in the Margaret River area (vineyards, fine food and wine and pretty scenery) Looking forward to it very much!

Did I tell you that DD (still in Canada) is applying for residency there? Earlier in the year she had decided she was not going to stay in Canada after her relationship with a Canadian guy ended (very traumatic break up for her) But she has decided she loves Canada (especially Squamish with its mountains, hiking, skiing not far away) too much to leave. She has a new job as assistant manager at the resort where she has been working and they are going to help with some of the costs of applying and will even sponsor her if she does not manage it on her own merit. Fingers crossed it works out for her as there is really no plan B (except she is not ready to come back here yet)

Don't know how much internet access we will have in the Red Centre but I'll try to check in occasionally.

Take care everyone and (((((hugs))))) to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely set Sonja. Great photos Julie. It’s warm here today but I’m not going out anywhere. See you all later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here  well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


 :sm24: I think you are definitely fun "crazy". LOL.

Its starting to get colder here now... so I guess it's your turn for the sunshine for a while..., we are actually forecast to have 3 days of rain at the end of the week. Mmmm we will see if it actually happens right here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Lovely set Sonja. Great photos Julie. It's warm here today but I'm not going out anywhere. See you all later.


Thank you Mary , 
I had the crazy idea to get my bicycle out early this morning and go for a short ride before it got to hot,I've been telling myself I need the exercise then making my knee the excuse not to , so today was the day I went a bit further than I should have for the first time in 4 years to be cycling . Think I made it home all in one piece will have to get back to you on that when I can breathe again ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are similar to Spinach and supposed to be very good for you- wearing gloves when you harvest them is a wise precaution.


I was going to say I hate spinach with a passion but I think it was the way it was made at school , considering all vegetables were mainly chopped and eaten raw for some reason they used to cook or should that be kill the spinach just thinking about the sloppy way it looked makes me shudder 
But I have to say I do eat baby spinach leaves in salad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


You will have to knit some of those little sock things(not sure what they are called ) to go on the table legs , I think the elf ones I've seen are quite cute for Christmas time 
Wonder how long it will be before David calms down about marks on the floor , when we first got the wood flooring all downstairs we were lucky if we were allowed to step one foot on it , told husband if he wanted it staying perfect he could clean it constantly .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And Gordon will be peeing on the floor in 18 months or thereabouts- sure he won't be as easy as E to train. They can't have two really easy ones. But then there Mum was a breeze so maybe. As long as he doesn't take after Aunty Maryanne.
> A week or so ago we got a photo of E pushing Gordon around in one of those trollies that have blocks in them. Well today we got one of E sitting in it and G holding it (not pushing he is nowhere near that- well wasn't 6 days ago!). And another delightful one of them sitting on the floor arms round each other and leaning in to each other. G really seems to love her as much as she loves him- did I tell you that the other day when E got home G was asleep. She had taken my hand and was taking me to her playroom when we heard G. 'Gordon awake' she very happily said and we kept going past the playroom. She went straight to his cot, stood on the bottom of the rail, he looked at her smiled and headed across the cot to her.


She is definitely going to be a good big sister , sounds like there is a strong bond building between the 2 of them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so disappointed, a few years ago I bought a rooster statue for my flower bed, it was I think $65 & when I brought it out yesterday, it's peeling????


Oh that is disappointing. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


Great pictures , the dog looks lovely

Hope Marianne isn't to sore today it sounds like she had quite a nasty fall


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


Oh dear he really has a thing about the precious floors doesnt he? I hope it all works out and you manage to get things how you want them also... it is sounding lovely though and you have been so patient. Wow you wont know yourself when it is all finished and everything where it belongs. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are my apple blossoms, so pretty, they're even nicer today, but that will require pictures tomorrow in daylight.


Trees look pretty Kaye Jo hopefully you will,get some nice juicy apples


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt.
> Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


oops I sometimes think men just don't think or at least not logically ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fabulous photos. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.
> 
> Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you, Denise- have wonderful time on your trip- interesting news about DD- I suppose she may get dual citizenship? Or am I not thinking straight? Prayers continue for your friends- you sound a little more resigned- but it has been a dreadful time for you.
BTW I am waiting to hear from a friend of Fale's and mine that I bumped into last Thursday, she may be able to help me find Fale- she has my details, I stupidly forgot to take hers- so it is back to a waiting game. I do hope she does contact me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely set Sonja. Great photos Julie. It's warm here today but I'm not going out anywhere. See you all later.


Thank you Mary- sounds like you have summer at last or more accurately spring has sprung properly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to say I hate spinach with a passion but I think it was the way it was made at school , considering all vegetables were mainly chopped and eaten raw for some reason they used to cook or should that be kill the spinach just thinking about the sloppy way it looked makes me shudder
> But I have to say I do eat baby spinach leaves in salad


Oh dear! I am the same way about carrots because of School Lunches in Scotland!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And Gordon will be peeing on the floor in 18 months or thereabouts- sure he won't be as easy as E to train. They can't have two really easy ones. But then there Mum was a breeze so maybe. As long as he doesn't take after Aunty Maryanne.
> A week or so ago we got a photo of E pushing Gordon around in one of those trollies that have blocks in them. Well today we got one of E sitting in it and G holding it (not pushing he is nowhere near that- well wasn't 6 days ago!). And another delightful one of them sitting on the floor arms round each other and leaning in to each other. G really seems to love her as much as she loves him- did I tell you that the other day when E got home G was asleep. She had taken my hand and was taking me to her playroom when we heard G. 'Gordon awake' she very happily said and we kept going past the playroom. She went straight to his cot, stood on the bottom of the rail, he looked at her smiled and headed across the cot to her.


Aww they are both so precious. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hugs to Marianne and her mom. Matthew is coming along great!


From me too.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too.....


And me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Protection from sun isn't something we need often! Plenty of shade from the house itself and the trees and the garden is long enough that you can always find a shady place.


Funny isn't it the different priorities in the garden?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.
> 
> Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.
> 
> ...


I hope you can have a lovely time away without worrying too much about your friends while you are away.
You may have many more trips to Canada ahead of you if she gets her residency.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to knit some of those little sock things(not sure what they are called ) to go on the table legs , I think the elf ones I've seen are quite cute for Christmas time
> Wonder how long it will be before David calms down about marks on the floor , when we first got the wood flooring all downstairs we were lucky if we were allowed to step one foot on it , told husband if he wanted it staying perfect he could clean it constantly .


Thought of that- but they won't wear well I shouldn't think. But some elf ones for Christmas might be fun- especially if we actually can have people here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful apple bloosoms


Poledra65 said:


> Here are my apple blossoms, so pretty, they're even nicer today, but that will require pictures tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is so hard for my DH to throw out stuff too; drives me crazy.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt.
> Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> My recent purchases- a total of 75 cents. Used my birthday vouchers from Lincraft and then Spotlight. Lucky Gordon assuming I manage to get them knit up. Even the buttons are for him-a blue vest I am knitting for him. The cakes for a BSJ and the fawn for a gansey cross over. So not really a gansey but that is what they call it if my memory holds me correct.


The yarn looks lovely Margaret ,I've just got a great bargain too .middle son just brought this , he and his girlfriend like to go to a farmer's market that also has crafts ,a lady was selling these 3 for £3 , it's lovely and thick and has a sparkle through it , I'm hoping I might get a small bear out of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww how adorable. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to knit some of those little sock things(not sure what they are called ) to go on the table legs , I think the elf ones I've seen are quite cute for Christmas time
> Wonder how long it will be before David calms down about marks on the floor , when we first got the wood flooring all downstairs we were lucky if we were allowed to step one foot on it , told husband if he wanted it staying perfect he could clean it constantly .


I used to tell mine if he wanted everything perfect (read: his way!), he would have to go live by himself. :sm17:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to hear from you, Denise- have wonderful time on your trip- interesting news about DD- I suppose she may get dual citizenship? Or am I not thinking straight? Prayers continue for your friends- you sound a little more resigned- but it has been a dreadful time for you.
> BTW I am waiting to hear from a friend of Fale's and mine that I bumped into last Thursday, she may be able to help me find Fale- she has my details, I stupidly forgot to take hers- so it is back to a waiting game. I do hope she does contact me!


Oh, I do hope you get some good information!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn looks lovely Margaret ,I've just got a great bargain too .middle son just brought this , he and his girlfriend like to go to a farmer's market that also has crafts ,a lady was selling these 3 for £3 , it's lovely and thick and has a sparkle through it , I'm hoping I might get a small bear out of it


That's going to be a very cute bear. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Denise and Lynette, it's lovely to hear from you. May all the troubles settle soon.

Little Jane had a wee on the bed this morning...she got shut out of DD's room last night where her small temporary litter box is. So I have now introduced her to the kitty door into the garage where the big kids go. And just in time as she'd had her breakfast. So the quilt needs a wash but nothing worse, thank goodness. It's not her fault, bless her.

Must now get about the day. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought of that- but they won't wear well I shouldn't think. But some elf ones for Christmas might be fun- especially if we actually can have people here!


My daughter bought some plastic caps online for chairs on the porch at the lake because their pine floors scratch easily. They looked like a good idea, but didn't work out because they didn't fit snugly and came off every time you pulled a chair out from the table.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to tell mine if he wanted everything perfect (read: his way!), he would have to go live by himself. :sm17:


My husband sees all the nice clean show houses on Tv and wonders why we don't have one like that, my reply is we would if he moved out


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you here's what I made
> No allergy troubles I've been taking my medication every day


You totally amaze me with your creations. Each one is cuter than the previous one. Love this! The color is great too. 
Glad the allergies are kept at bay with the medication.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> That is a handsome set, Sonja. You are amazing! (Fun too!!)
> 
> Julie, the garden pics are so beautiful--paradise on earth! The year we lived in England, we got to Wales, but not Scotland. I would have loved to have gone there. I find I am attracted to novels set there. One of the first mysteries that led to my addiction was by Josephine Tey, called Singing Sands, I think. And I think that name is a pen name. For the life of me, I can't remember what other name(s) she used. My all time favorite is Dorothy Sayers, though. I was introduced to Lord Peter Whimsey by way of the BBC television series just as we to leave for home in May of 1974.


Love both those authors. Josephine Tey is her pen name. Her real name is Elizabeth Mackintosh. Did you read Brat Farrah? That was the first one I read by her. Just excellent. I got most of her books as ebooks...I think either for u dear $2.00 or else free. And of course Dorothy Sayers is the best! Have read all the Peter Whimsey books so many times...never tire of them. 
I really favor the British authors. Always wanted to visit the British Isles. Have you read anything by Ellis Peters? Her brother Cadfael series is set close to Wales.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My recent purchases- a total of 75 cents. Used my birthday vouchers from Lincraft and then Spotlight. Lucky Gordon assuming I manage to get them knit up. Even the buttons are for him-a blue vest I am knitting for him. The cakes for a BSJ and the fawn for a gansey cross over. So not really a gansey but that is what they call it if my memory holds me correct.


Very nice, quite a bargain


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It is supposed to be! We are back in severe drought. :sm03:


Oh I'm sorry....I gather no irrigation either? We ve had plenty of mountain snows this past winter so are doing well on the irrigation front. Also had a little welcome rain yesterday. Gorgeous sunshine and dry again today with temps going back up to the 80's. It stayed warm in the house last night, so had a hard time sleeping. Have to remember to turn the overhead fan on tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.
> 
> Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.
> 
> ...


Sorry your friends are not doing well, I hope your vacation will be a great one & keep your mind off worrying. 
I would hope your DD won't have trouble getting her citizenship, she shouldn't as they sure seem to allow lots in from other parts of the world, I would think it would be easier for an Australian


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My husband sees all the nice clean show houses on Tv and wonders why we don't have one like that, my reply is we would if he moved out


Brilliant! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary ,
> I had the crazy idea to get my bicycle out early this morning and go for a short ride before it got to hot,I've been telling myself I need the exercise then making my knee the excuse not to , so today was the day I went a bit further than I should have for the first time in 4 years to be cycling . Think I made it home all in one piece will have to get back to you on that when I can breathe again ????


I hope you didn't overdo it & make your knee give trouble


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been admiring the green hills round here well apart from the big Brown patch were there was a fire a couple of years ago but at least it's not a big black patch anymore. Youngest took us to the beach to cool down as it's been very hot here and treat us to a lemon top .
> They have put in a walkway of water fountains for the kids to play in , husband said would have loved to run through that as a kid and I said what like this and proceeded to get soaking wet . Son said I'm crazy eldely couple who watched said I was fun crazy..All I could think was oops no towel


You are too funny! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad things are looking up in the house hunting department and that the rental owner has granted them another month.


Thanks, me too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Denise and Lynette, it's lovely to hear from you. May all the troubles settle soon.
> 
> Little Jane had a wee on the bed this morning...she got shut out of DD's room last night where her small temporary litter box is. So I have now introduced her to the kitty door into the garage where the big kids go. And just in time as she'd had her breakfast. So the quilt needs a wash but nothing worse, thank goodness. It's not her fault, bless her.
> 
> Must now get about the day. Hugs and blessings to all.


Awww, that's too bad. Hopefully just that one time with the door closed. Have a great day.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so disappointed, a few years ago I bought a rooster statue for my flower bed, it was I think $65 & when I brought it out yesterday, it's peeling????


Can you repaint it? I have a small gnome. Repainted him a few years ago and I also put some urathane over him....he's fading a bit again, but has made it through another winter.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, it's some kind of resin so I'm not sure what you would paint it with that would stick. I had thought it was coloured plastic all the way through


Hmmm not sure what mine is. I though mine was colored all the way through as well but it wasn't - I would look it up and see if you can salvage it. Might be able to!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you didn't overdo it & make your knee give trouble


Knee was ok cannot say the same for my thighs they felt like lead


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I want so badly to work outside but with this bum knee, I'm hesitant. I've got leaves to rake, clematis to trim, grass to seed.....and on and on. none of which I need to do but want to do. Even though the yard workers are supposed to clean up, in my opinion, they don't do a very good job. I see that I have a lot of weeds in the back and I'll have to salt them. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


Take care of that knee! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


We have bamboo floors through out the house, kitchen included. Got felt pads on all the furniture bottoms. I was paranoid at first about scratching the floor or getting water on the floor, but have decided a house is there to be lived in so now don't worry about it anymore. Scratches are actually easily covered with a little lemon oil and I do wash with a special product and occasionally give a wax coating.
Hopefully your DH will come to the same conclusion and life will be a little easier for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well maybe felt on the legs of table and chairs? I told David that we are having stranded bamboo flooring when we do the reno, it's durable, water and bug resistant, and doesn't scratch easily, I don't want to have to worry about babying my floors, after all, no matter how hard I try, they'll end up with mud, much, dirt, and water on them at some point or another. I thought about stone in the bathroom and kitchen, but I don't like ceramic tile, I've had it in 4 houses and HATE it, and I don't like the textured slate that's in Marla's kitchen as it always looks dirty(dusty).
> Good that things are starting to feel more like home and get to a more livable state.
> You may need to have some smelling salts on hand, poor guy's going to have a meltdown when one of the grands spills something the first time. :sm06:


I don't like the ceramic tile either. Had it in my last kitchen and it really did a number on my feet and back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.
> 
> Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Denise hope you have safe travels and a wonderful time with your friends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> You totally amaze me with your creations. Each one is cuter than the previous one. Love this! The color is great too.
> Glad the allergies are kept at bay with the medication.


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to knit some of those little sock things(not sure what they are called ) to go on the table legs , I think the elf ones I've seen are quite cute for Christmas time
> Wonder how long it will be before David calms down about marks on the floor , when we first got the wood flooring all downstairs we were lucky if we were allowed to step one foot on it , told husband if he wanted it staying perfect he could clean it constantly .


I need to do some more of those too, we have felt pads but they don't stay on that well, my tiles are a bit textured. I made some but from acrylic & they didn't last, I have some of that awful Phentex nylon now & it will wear like iron


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I do hope you get some good information!


I am finding it hard waiting- I was such a silly not getting her details.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! I am the same way about carrots because of School Lunches in Scotland!


Did all the schools over there provide Cooked lunches? I had a bagged lunch all my years in school & so did my kids. Now they have an occasional hot lunch as a fund raiser, maybe twice a month


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn looks lovely Margaret ,I've just got a great bargain too .middle son just brought this , he and his girlfriend like to go to a farmer's market that also has crafts ,a lady was selling these 3 for £3 , it's lovely and thick and has a sparkle through it , I'm hoping I might get a small bear out of it


That should make a great bear


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Denise and Lynette, it's lovely to hear from you. May all the troubles settle soon.
> 
> Little Jane had a wee on the bed this morning...she got shut out of DD's room last night where her small temporary litter box is. So I have now introduced her to the kitty door into the garage where the big kids go. And just in time as she'd had her breakfast. So the quilt needs a wash but nothing worse, thank goodness. It's not her fault, bless her.
> 
> Must now get about the day. Hugs and blessings to all.


So long as they are fast learners. Kittens usually are easier than puppies.

Hugs to you, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband sees all the nice clean show houses on Tv and wonders why we don't have one like that, my reply is we would if he moved out


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> My daughter bought some plastic caps online for chairs on the porch at the lake because their pine floors scratch easily. They looked like a good idea, but didn't work out because they didn't fit snugly and came off every time you pulled a chair out from the table.


I've seen some on TV but thought they would do that.
Is this what she has?

https://www.shopatshowcasecanada.com/products/furniture-feet?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=6005468483&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI28Crlv_z2gIVCspkCh2DuQ0BEAQYEyABEgJlP_D_BwE


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm not sure what mine is. I though mine was colored all the way through as well but it wasn't - I would look it up and see if you can salvage it. Might be able to!


I'm going to give it a try


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knee was ok cannot say the same for my thighs they felt like lead


It's my behind that always gets sore on those darn hard seats????????you would think I had enough padding????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did all the schools over there provide Cooked lunches? I had a bagged lunch all my years in school & so did my kids. Now they have an occasional hot lunch as a fund raiser, maybe twice a month


All the schools here supply hot lunches although some of them have it brought in from other schools if they don't have their own kitchens. In Scotland all the P1 - 3 kids (5 - 7 year olds) are given a free lunch every day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't like the ceramic tile either. Had it in my last kitchen and it really did a number on my feet and back.


Here unless you have heat under it, it's so cold in winter your feet would freeze to it. We looked into it but decided we would have to reinforce the floor & add heat, way to expensive. I have vinyl tile that looks like stone, I like it but it does scratch, it's been down 8 years & does have some marks, but as you say, it's a floor


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did all the schools over there provide Cooked lunches? I had a bagged lunch all my years in school & so did my kids. Now they have an occasional hot lunch as a fund raiser, maybe twice a month


I am not sure what they do these days, I'll ask if I remember, next time I talk with one of my cousins- and of course Kate will know. Certainly back then, 1951-56 they did. It was tied in with Home Economics- their big sisters at Balfron High School, not sure of my terminology, did the cooking.

ETA, cost 7 pence a week. per child.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did all the schools over there provide Cooked lunches? I had a bagged lunch all my years in school & so did my kids. Now they have an occasional hot lunch as a fund raiser, maybe twice a month


All scbools here provide hot meals but children can take packed lunches 
In Sweden we also got cooked lunches ,the meal menu was in the local paper each week so any day there was spinach served I went without


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All scbools here provide hot meals but children can take packed lunches
> In Sweden we also got cooked lunches ,the meal menu was in the local paper each week so any day there was spinach served I went without


 :sm25: We did not have that option, and with the carrot I would have starved- they found a way to serve it with every darned meal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's my behind that always gets sore on those darn hard seats????????you would think I had enough padding????


I was being polite and not mentioning that I'm having difficulty sitting ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did all the schools over there provide Cooked lunches? I had a bagged lunch all my years in school & so did my kids. Now they have an occasional hot lunch as a fund raiser, maybe twice a month


In our Catholic School in Iowa, we had four Moms who cooked the school lunches. They were only serving about 150 kids versus the schools now which have over a thousand students. I liked all the meals (most ingredients provided by local farmers) except for the salisbury steak which was from a Federal program. The meat was suspect and greasy. Some of the students loved it over mashed potatoes. Those four ladies sure knew how to cook and bake.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love both those authors. Josephine Tey is her pen name. Her real name is Elizabeth Mackintosh. Did you read Brat Farrah? That was the first one I read by her. Just excellent. I got most of her books as ebooks...I think either for u dear $2.00 or else free. And of course Dorothy Sayers is the best! Have read all the Peter Whimsey books so many times...never tire of them.
> I really favor the British authors. Always wanted to visit the British Isles. Have you read anything by Ellis Peters? Her brother Cadfael series is set close to Wales.


I have read a couple brother Cadfael books and enjoyed them too. Have heard of Brat Farrah, but have not read it . Will get it on my Kindle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am finding it hard waiting- I was such a silly not getting her details.


That is completely understandable! I would also have a hard time with waiting on such news.

Jane seems very bright and knew just what to do when I put her in the garage. Big sis (Miss Tiff) was out there as well and showed her the door--I only hope Jane is strong enough to push it open when she needs to! DD does keep her door open during the day, and last night we were not sure where Jane was, so we'll work on keeping better track of her until we are sure she can get through the kitty door all right. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, only restriction is not to get eyes wet. But, my hair needs washing so will wash pat dry eyes than put on antibiotic gel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, i had to try several seats before ringing one I could bike 30 miles on comfortably.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, only restriction is not to get eyes wet. But, my hair needs washing so will wash pat dry eyes than put on antibiotic gel.


This is one day with Arnica.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is completely understandable! I would also have a hard time with waiting on such news.
> 
> Jane seems very bright and knew just what to do when I put her in the garage. Big sis (Miss Tiff) was out there as well and showed her the door--I only hope Jane is strong enough to push it open when she needs to! DD does keep her door open during the day, and last night we were not sure where Jane was, so we'll work on keeping better track of her until we are sure she can get through the kitty door all right. :sm02:


So close and yet so far!

Kittens can be such fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Definite improvement! Hello Maya!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, only restriction is not to get eyes wet. But, my hair needs washing so will wash pat dry eyes than put on antibiotic gel.


I'm glad it's not too much of a problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


The bruising is sure getting less????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another beautiful day here, there’s even a little green showing in some of the trees.its 24C/75F but a little windy, now that I’m done in the basement I’ll have to get outside for the afternoon. I was supposed to pick the GKs us from school but GD has a sore throat & fever so DIL stayed home. I want to get the hoses & drip hoses out so I can keep the fruit trees & strawberries well watered


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another beautiful day here, there's even a little green showing in some of the trees.its 24C/75F but a little windy, now that I'm done in the basement I'll have to get outside for the afternoon. I was supposed to pick the GKs us from school but GD has a sore throat & fever so DIL stayed home. I want to get the hoses & drip hoses out so I can keep the fruit trees & strawberries well watered


Lovely day here, too, but Autumnal of course!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Eyes look a lot better Joy and it's nice to see Maya


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another beautiful day here, there's even a little green showing in some of the trees.its 24C/75F but a little windy, now that I'm done in the basement I'll have to get outside for the afternoon. I was supposed to pick the GKs us from school but GD has a sore throat & fever so DIL stayed home. I want to get the hoses & drip hoses out so I can keep the fruit trees & strawberries well watered


Glad to hear you are getting some nice weather too Bonnie


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds delicious! That wasn't the key lime fudge recently posted was it? Would like the recipe if different please.


It was the key lime recipe but I used my microwave one to make it.
As follows..
Fudge Recipe
2 cups brown sugar
150gm butter
1 400g, can condensed milk
225g chocolate chips (white or brown)
1tsp vanilla essence
Handful of nuts of choice.
Microwave on high sugar, butter, condensed milk 2 minutes, stir repeat 3 times total of 8 minutes
Add chocolate, vanilla, stand one minute then beat on medium speed for 2 minutes
Pour into baking paper lined tray, cool then cut when set.
I substituted vanilla for juice of a lime plus zest. and used white chocolate. 
If I made it again with lime, would use white sugar I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you ever soak your feet in the pond on hot days? --- sam



KateB said:


> Protection from sun isn't something we need often! Plenty of shade from the house itself and the trees and the garden is long enough that you can always find a shady place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about your friends - hopefully they are pain free and will just slip away if that is what is to be. have fun on your trip i would love to visit alice springs. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.
> 
> Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always eat it with a bit of lemon or vinegar. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was going to say I hate spinach with a passion but I think it was the way it was made at school , considering all vegetables were mainly chopped and eaten raw for some reason they used to cook or should that be kill the spinach just thinking about the sloppy way it looked makes me shudder
> But I have to say I do eat baby spinach leaves in salad


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you use plain yarn for the pads on the feet and paws and also part of the face - that should at least help you stretch the yarn a bit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The yarn looks lovely Margaret ,I've just got a great bargain too .middle son just brought this , he and his girlfriend like to go to a farmer's market that also has crafts ,a lady was selling these 3 for £3 , it's lovely and thick and has a sparkle through it , I'm hoping I might get a small bear out of it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keep riding - it will get better. i have a bicycle - would like to ride it again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Knee was ok cannot say the same for my thighs they felt like lead


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> if you use plain yarn for the pads on the feet and paws and also part of the fact - that should at least help you stretch the yarn a bit. --- sam


Thank you Sam I will remember that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a hairdresser's close - they would wash your hair. when mother had her cataracts done that was how she got her hair washed - she wasn't allowed to lean forward. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, only restriction is not to get eyes wet. But, my hair needs washing so will wash pat dry eyes than put on antibiotic gel.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Marked improvement. I believe in Arnica. Our plastics people recommend it with their surgeries as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Marked improvement. I believe in Arnica. Our plastics people recommend it with their surgeries as well.


Thanks for the reminder about arnica. My leg is painful this morning after the osteopath session yesterday. Will go and put some on it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your friends are not doing well, I hope your vacation will be a great one & keep your mind off worrying.
> I would hope your DD won't have trouble getting her citizenship, she shouldn't as they sure seem to allow lots in from other parts of the world, I would think it would be easier for an Australian


Don't mean to be a downer re applying for residence in Canada.

Friends of ours daughter had a working visa in one of the top hotels here in the city (Toronto), she and the Hotel applied for residency for her and she was refused. She had trained in Germany and spoke several languages. She was extremely disappointed.

I've heard many stories of what one would think too be the perfect immigrant, they certainly wouldn't have been sitting on the Welfare system. No, seems our Government only wants non speaking and non working people..... oh I could go on and on, but rant over.

I do hope the Australian girl is accepted, it would certainly be a bonus for Canada.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


It does look a bit better Joy. Love how Maya managed to get in the picture too! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you ever soak your feet in the pond on hot days? --- sam


No, although I have been known to put my feet in the kids' paddling pool! Even if I wanted to there's a plastic grid just under the surface of the pond to make sure the kids can't fall in. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


WOW, that's amazing, I'm sure in a month or so it will just be a memory. Don't know if I could do it as it really did look painful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Maya says hi back! Thank you. She’s such a sweetie. I hadn’t walked since Thursday and she was so excited to get her walk in. She and Buster touch noses. Sometimes Patch will touch noses too. But never Pumpkin.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Sonja, thank you, I included Maya in pic to show her off. Miss Busynose was checking out garbage truck!
Sam, good suggestion to have hairdresser wash hair. Unfortunately I’m too dang independent and I hate beauty parlors!
Flytyin, I love Arnica. Glad your plastic surgeons recommend it. I’m going to bring tube of gel and vial of sublingual Arnica to Dr. O’s office on Monday when I get stitches out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, yes my protector was making sure garbage truck didn’t attack!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband sees all the nice clean show houses on Tv and wonders why we don't have one like that, my reply is we would if he moved out


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My husband sees all the nice clean show houses on Tv and wonders why we don't have one like that, my reply is we would if he moved out


I think it's because you can't get the staff these days. With a cook, Butler, housekeeper, gardener and chauffeur just think of all the crafting time we would have!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow the Arnica sure has speeded up the healing!


sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> I think it's because you can't get the staff these days. With a cook, Butler, housekeeper, gardener and chauffeur just think of all the crafting time we would have!


I recently saw a tv show which was very enlightening to a young husband on it. The presenter did a cost exercise for wife's contribution. The husband said she contributed nothing as she didn't go out to work, but was full time homemaker. It came out at $148, 000 per year. He was gobsmacked! 
I rest my case! We homemakers contribute just as much as our spouses, in some cases more!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Indeed I will!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt.
> Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


 :sm06: Rant away!!! I'd have been steaming mad, good grief, at least you were trying to get rid of stuff, he can't want to keep it for posterity or anything, maybe you should have hit him over the head with a ping pong paddle. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Maya says hi back! Thank you. She's such a sweetie. I hadn't walked since Thursday and she was so excited to get her walk in. She and Buster touch noses. Sometimes Patch will touch noses too. But never Pumpkin.


 :sm24: Glad you can get out again, Joy! 
Are those the horses?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I think it's because you can't get the staff these days. With a cook, Butler, housekeeper, gardener and chauffeur just think of all the crafting time we would have!


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spring has sprung. Hopefully you will get plenty of apples from them.


Oh I do hope so, it will be the first harvest. The one in the front is a Harlson Semi Dwarf, the one in back is a Honeycrisp(I think). lol
I have, well had, another apple on the other side of the front yard, but it got damaged in the wind and bit the dust, we were waiting to see if it would revive, but so far, no go, so I'm going to put a tart cherry there, neighbor across the street has a cherry so should pollinate with no problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My recent purchases- a total of 75 cents. Used my birthday vouchers from Lincraft and then Spotlight. Lucky Gordon assuming I manage to get them knit up. Even the buttons are for him-a blue vest I am knitting for him. The cakes for a BSJ and the fawn for a gansey cross over. So not really a gansey but that is what they call it if my memory holds me correct.


Great haul!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just checking in to see how everyone is going.
> 
> Gwen, great photo of you and Brantley. Lovely iris. Oh and it is good to see the purple back! Your short hair really suits you.
> 
> ...


Definitely praying for your friends and that all goes to plan for your DD. It's good that she loves where she is at and has a good job. 
Have a wonderful trip, it sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary ,
> I had the crazy idea to get my bicycle out early this morning and go for a short ride before it got to hot,I've been telling myself I need the exercise then making my knee the excuse not to , so today was the day I went a bit further than I should have for the first time in 4 years to be cycling . Think I made it home all in one piece will have to get back to you on that when I can breathe again ????


Oh no!!! I hope that you recover, hopefully you didn't re-damage your knee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to say I hate spinach with a passion but I think it was the way it was made at school , considering all vegetables were mainly chopped and eaten raw for some reason they used to cook or should that be kill the spinach just thinking about the sloppy way it looked makes me shudder
> But I have to say I do eat baby spinach leaves in salad


Lol! J got the idea to go harvest some dandilyons from the yard to eat and make tea, lol, so far, she's not impressed other than that she can hide some of the flavor in salad dressing. :sm23:
I've had dandylion tea before, so I declined the pleasure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Trees look pretty Kaye Jo hopefully you will,get some nice juicy apples


Wouldn't that be fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> oops I sometimes think men just don't think or at least not logically ,


Certainly not logically!! And they say women are hard to figure. :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I recently saw a tv show which was very enlightening to a young husband on it. The presenter did a cost exercise for wife's contribution. The husband said she contributed nothing as she didn't go out to work, but was full time homemaker. It came out at $148, 000 per year. He was gobsmacked!
> I rest my case! We homemakers contribute just as much as our spouses, in some cases more!


I think he would have been an ex husband


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn looks lovely Margaret ,I've just got a great bargain too .middle son just brought this , he and his girlfriend like to go to a farmer's market that also has crafts ,a lady was selling these 3 for £3 , it's lovely and thick and has a sparkle through it , I'm hoping I might get a small bear out of it


Ooh, he did good!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Denise and Lynette, it's lovely to hear from you. May all the troubles settle soon.
> 
> Little Jane had a wee on the bed this morning...she got shut out of DD's room last night where her small temporary litter box is. So I have now introduced her to the kitty door into the garage where the big kids go. And just in time as she'd had her breakfast. So the quilt needs a wash but nothing worse, thank goodness. It's not her fault, bless her.
> 
> Must now get about the day. Hugs and blessings to all.


Ah poor Jane, but now she knows where the big box is so no more misses. At least at that age, their wee doesn't stink. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband sees all the nice clean show houses on Tv and wonders why we don't have one like that, my reply is we would if he moved out


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> I recently saw a tv show which was very enlightening to a young husband on it. The presenter did a cost exercise for wife's contribution. The husband said she contributed nothing as she didn't go out to work, but was full time homemaker. It came out at $148, 000 per year. He was gobsmacked!
> I rest my case! We homemakers contribute just as much as our spouses, in some cases more!


????????????????????????????????????‍⚕????????‍????????‍????????‍♀????‍♂????????????‍♀????????‍♂⛑????????????????‍♀????????‍♀????
Plus a million more things we do...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think he would have been an ex husband


He was very embarrassed for sure, it made him realise how wrong his thinking was!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Rant away!!! I'd have been steaming mad, good grief, at least you were trying to get rid of stuff, he can't want to keep it for posterity or anything, maybe you should have hit him over the head with a ping pong paddle. lol


And worse still is when they pass and you then have to go through all the junk that I'm absolutely positive I'd thrown out but my dear husband managed to bring them back inside again, lol!

I've often heard myself say; Dear husband if you would still be on this planet I would be giving you a swift kick in the 
B-M, look at the mess I have to clean up and throw out AGAIN, lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> ????????????????????????????????????‍⚕????????‍????????‍????????‍♀????‍♂????????????‍♀????????‍♂⛑????????????????‍♀????????‍♀????
> Plus a million more things we do...


You got it. I need to remind my DH sometimes of the gazillion hats we wear in our daily routines.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Some people make it in a pan and it is absolutely flat; it has no character. I always use a muffin pan and it rises so nicely, is crisp and just delicious. Perhaps if you tried it that way, you might change your mind.
> 
> I always use 1 egg to 1 cup flour, blend and put into the fridge for at least one hour. Then heat the drippings until very hot, reblend mixture and pour mix to pan 3/4 full. It will rise immediately. Cook for about 45 min. Mine always turn out great.


I should have said 1 cup of milk too. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Liz please be careful with your knee. The weeds can wait! Will be thinking of you this afternoon. I have an appointment with osteopath to check how things are going. My back is pretty good after he cracked it back in place, so hopefully will get a good report. Just need to get off the couch and move around more, to keep things flexible.


Thanks. I went to see the doctor today and he sent me for xrays. He also gave me so voltaren which, of course, I was already using but didn't say I already had some. He also suggested I use a tensor bandage which I am, along with ice. So far, nothing has helped. I'll see him next week after he has the xrays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I went to see the doctor today and he sent me for xrays. He also gave me so voltaren which, of course, I was already using but didn't say I already had some. He also suggested I use a tensor bandage which I am, along with ice. So far, nothing has helped. I'll see him next week after he has the xrays.


Hopefully the x-rays will pin point the problem.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bet that place is busy in summer. I was so hot when I came from the garden, lunch was 2 big glasses of water & an ice cream sandwich????????


My kind of sandwich ????????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


I hate to say this but I think D needs a knock on the head when he doesn't listen to your wishes (common sense). If it had been me, I think I would have been thinking of mayhem. You are an angel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was our 1 and only trip in 2 years. He used to be a missionary each year in India. The last time we went he passed out and got a concussion 1 hr before leaving. Brought him to life again, bad nose bleed and 8 hours on a bus plus shifting planes 4 times, dragging through customs (no wheel chairs there). We arrived in Boston 4 days later. No way to tell what caused episode but broke every bone in the side of his face on R side and too late to adjust. We went home a week later after I was well from a virus and dehydration (also hospitalized and transferred in the middle of night to another hospital.) No more traveling for us. Too difficult.


Oh how awful for you and him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Strange that they didn't come up then isn't it? So did you find them to plant or is it too late? Or had you already moved them and you found them growing in the 'wrong' place?


Is it possible that you planted them too deep? They like to have their corms barely covered with soil.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorites.


Mine too. I could eat it several times a week. Not good for the waistline though. I was thinking about going on a low carb diet and was amazed to find that broccoli has a lot of carbs. Who'd have thought!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knee was ok cannot say the same for my thighs they felt like lead


 :sm23: 
I know what that feels like! Not a nice feeling either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I think it's because you can't get the staff these days. With a cook, Butler, housekeeper, gardener and chauffeur just think of all the crafting time we would have!


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did it a couple of times. Worked great the first time- and oddly enough my craving for those things disappeared. Lost weight and felt good on it. But not as good the second time round (neither weight loss or how I felt). It is very hard to stick to long term.
> Why I love the 5:2 diet- haven't lost for a while as I'm eating so badly on non-fasting days. But not gained either (well lost 2 while on the low FODMAP diet but then went straight on so don't count that as clearly related as was so soon after and then stopped). Can still have those things and rubbish (just need to get back to a small amount of rubbish-and think I am in the right mind set to do so now so hoping to start losing again).


I hope I do as well as you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> An acute injury needs rest to heal- unless you want to increase the chances of it becoming a chronic condition. And I assume you don't so ignore the garden.


I am. Even the dog isn't getting her walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Rant away!!! I'd have been steaming mad, good grief, at least you were trying to get rid of stuff, he can't want to keep it for posterity or anything, maybe you should have hit him over the head with a ping pong paddle. lol


Apparently he wants to keep it to take some parts off as he bought another at an auction & will put it in a garage if it's ever built????but it still needed out of the basement ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't like the ceramic tile either. Had it in my last kitchen and it really did a number on my feet and back.


Yes, it's not pleasant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's my behind that always gets sore on those darn hard seats????????you would think I had enough padding????


 :sm23:

When David was riding his bike to work years ago, we got him one of those extra padded seats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I do hope so, it will be the first harvest. The one in the front is a Harlson Semi Dwarf, the one in back is a Honeycrisp(I think). lol
> I have, well had, another apple on the other side of the front yard, but it got damaged in the wind and bit the dust, we were waiting to see if it would revive, but so far, no go, so I'm going to put a tart cherry there, neighbor across the street has a cherry so should pollinate with no problem.


????hope they do well for you. My cherries look good, I'll see if I get blooms . I also have a Honeycrisp planted but it's still small thanks to the #[email protected]# moose????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> She was given a 10% chance of survival. I work with a lady who was diagnosed at stage 4 breast cancer more than 10 years ago. She misses work every 3rd Friday for her chemo treatment which she will have to do the rest of her life. Two very lucky patients that I know. They both have fighting spirits. Bella is doing remarkably well considering everything she has been through.


Bella really is a fighter. Your friend is also a fighter and good for her. I hope she continues to do well.'


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I went to see the doctor today and he sent me for xrays. He also gave me so voltaren which, of course, I was already using but didn't say I already had some. He also suggested I use a tensor bandage which I am, along with ice. So far, nothing has helped. I'll see him next week after he has the xrays.


You will have to take it very easy, sometimes torn ligaments take longer to heal than a break


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


So sorry about Marianne's injury..bummer. Good that it wasn't closer to her eye. I hope her mom is better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My kind of sandwich ????????????????


Hi, Jackie, how are things?
I was wondering the other day how your son is healing, hope he's doing OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine too. I could eat it several times a week. Not good for the waistline though. I was thinking about going on a low carb diet and was amazed to find that broccoli has a lot of carbs. Who'd have thought!


I didn't know that but I don't eat it anyway, it gives me terrible indigestion but I grow &cook lots of it for DH as he loves it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> When David was riding his bike to work years ago, we got him one of those extra padded seats.


I need to buy one of those


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


I can hardly wait to see Matthew's finished drawing..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I forgot to comment, Love the purple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.'
> YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it's delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it's come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


Sorry about the ouch session but hopefully you will feel better. Are you sure that fudge is good for you!!!You're making my mouth water.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt.
> Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


Men can be so frustrating! ( sorry Sam)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was being polite and not mentioning that I'm having difficulty sitting ????


Oh dear!!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Wow!! That looks great!
Hi Maya! Something outside had her attention. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another beautiful day here, there's even a little green showing in some of the trees.its 24C/75F but a little windy, now that I'm done in the basement I'll have to get outside for the afternoon. I was supposed to pick the GKs us from school but GD has a sore throat & fever so DIL stayed home. I want to get the hoses & drip hoses out so I can keep the fruit trees & strawberries well watered


I need to get the drip system set up in the next week or so, it will be so much more convenient.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> And worse still is when they pass and you then have to go through all the junk that I'm absolutely positive I'd thrown out but my dear husband managed to bring them back inside again, lol!
> 
> I've often heard myself say; Dear husband if you would still be on this planet I would be giving you a swift kick in the
> B-M, look at the mess I have to clean up and throw out AGAIN, lol!


Lol! Thank goodness, David is much more likely to throw things away than I am actually, but even then, he'll keep some of the strangest stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You got it. I need to remind my DH sometimes of the gazillion hats we wear in our daily routines.


David said don't forget sex, sex gets expensive if you have to pay for it, not that he'd know. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Sorry if that offended anyone, it wasn't meant to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I went to see the doctor today and he sent me for xrays. He also gave me so voltaren which, of course, I was already using but didn't say I already had some. He also suggested I use a tensor bandage which I am, along with ice. So far, nothing has helped. I'll see him next week after he has the xrays.


Hopefully the xrays will show something and you'll be able to get a solution in place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Apparently he wants to keep it to take some parts off as he bought another at an auction & will put it in a garage if it's ever built????but it still needed out of the basement ????


Go figure! :sm16: 
True, it doesn't need to be down there for then next several years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????hope they do well for you. My cherries look good, I'll see if I get blooms . I also have a Honeycrisp planted but it's still small thanks to the #[email protected]# moose????


Thank goodness we don't have moose or deer come down into town.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I need to buy one of those


LOL! Walmart.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David said don't forget sex, sex gets expensive if you have to pay for it, not that he'd know. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Sorry if that offended anyone, it wasn't meant to.


How true! Not offended at all lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the ouch session but hopefully you will feel better. Are you sure that fudge is good for you!!!You're making my mouth water.


Oh yes fudge is a good pain reliever! The arnica cream is very helpful too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> How true! Not offended at all lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????hope they do well for you. My cherries look good, I'll see if I get blooms . I also have a Honeycrisp planted but it's still small thanks to the #[email protected]# moose????


Is that an Apple?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know that but I don't eat it anyway, it gives me terrible indigestion but I grow &cook lots of it for DH as he loves it


I have given up on Keto- didn't work for me- besides I love Broccoli too much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that an Apple?


Honeycrisp is an apple, yes, very tasty but rather pricey to buy most of the time. I did manage to buy one at the store the other day for only $1.49/lb but normally they are between $3-5/lb here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have given up on Keto- didn't work for me- besides I love Broccoli too much.


It messes with my system too much and makes me really sick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the ouch session but hopefully you will feel better. Are you sure that fudge is good for you!!!You're making my mouth water.


That reminds me- I did my taste test this morning - demolished the fudge Fan brought over- although I did give half to my nice neighbour Coleen - Definitely passes muster! Thanks Fan!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so 
no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Honeycrisp is an apple, yes, very tasty but rather pricey to buy most of the time. I did manage to buy one at the store the other day for only $1.49/lb but normally they are between $3-5/lb here.


Golly- I dreamed I was eating an Apple the other day- a sweet one- I'd actually have to grate it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It messes with my system too much and makes me really sick.


Keto, or Broccoli?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


But good he was on his best behaviour for you. Unfortunate coincidence for your poor SIL. My condolences to you all. Hope no more problems for your DGS.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not bad at all, it's easy to go crazy and spend a lot more.
> Hopefully the rain will chase the headache away.


It did


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Is Yorkshire pudding like a Pop Over?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things more positive on the house front which is a small relief. Is this their first child? or are the boys theirs? While good to have the house for another month they must have got a lot of stuff packed away and be living with limited gear.
> 
> Now that I know well! But my limited stuff is now all in the kitchen- cupboards admittedly without shelves or doors. But it feels so much more normal all the same-do need to get a couple of saucepans from an Op shop as mine have been packed so effectively that D can't find them currently. But just something to tide me over until the others turn up. So now I can start cooking more as well. Will I? or will my laziness over the last 2 years due to poor conditions be settled in me as my way? Mustn't take up much baking though- D doesn't eat it and I will just eat it all and that I don't need.
> Now just to get a table in there. Have plenty to choose from but a hassle with wooden floors is they might scratch and so David won't put table and chairs in there until they have protection on the legs. I keep asking why we have a flooring in the kitchen that might scratch, that i need to avoid getting things in the cracks and that water might damage? Looks nice is the answer. Wonder why when my objections are logical they are ignored becuase D thinks look best but otherwise they need to be logical to be considered? Not sure what else would have had- as I suggested once that my room could be done with something else the response was such that it was clear no other option would even be considered I haven't really thought about it. Probably cork.
> ...


Knit covers for the furniture legs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was our 1 and only trip in 2 years. He used to be a missionary each year in India. The last time we went he passed out and got a concussion 1 hr before leaving. Brought him to life again, bad nose bleed and 8 hours on a bus plus shifting planes 4 times, dragging through customs (no wheel chairs there). We arrived in Boston 4 days later. No way to tell what caused episode but broke every bone in the side of his face on R side and too late to adjust. We went home a week later after I was well from a virus and dehydration (also hospitalized and transferred in the middle of night to another hospital.) No more traveling for us. Too difficult.


 :sm06: I can understand why you don't travel anymore!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Somehow I think both E and G would LOVE to have Grandma playing in the water spouts with them.
> I used to love when Carly was little, I had a ready excuse to go see any kids movies that I wanted to see, lol, and Carly enjoyed them too. :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And how does the position of the rain gauge influence your headache? :sm02:


 :sm23: the rain gauge is still in the garage from being stored for the winter! It has finally gotten warm enough that we can put it out again with out worrying about it freezing. And I still haven't remembered to put it out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Gordon will be peeing on the floor in 18 months or thereabouts- sure he won't be as easy as E to train. They can't have two really easy ones. But then there Mum was a breeze so maybe. As long as he doesn't take after Aunty Maryanne.
> A week or so ago we got a photo of E pushing Gordon around in one of those trollies that have blocks in them. Well today we got one of E sitting in it and G holding it (not pushing he is nowhere near that- well wasn't 6 days ago!). And another delightful one of them sitting on the floor arms round each other and leaning in to each other. G really seems to love her as much as she loves him- did I tell you that the other day when E got home G was asleep. She had taken my hand and was taking me to her playroom when we heard G. 'Gordon awake' she very happily said and we kept going past the playroom. She went straight to his cot, stood on the bottom of the rail, he looked at her smiled and headed across the cot to her.


Of course G will pee on the floor. Hope he will be easy to train. How sweet they are!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer. One is the progress Matthew has made on his latest dog drawing. The other a drawing he has finished.
> 
> zalso meant to post that I talked to Marianne the other day; her mom isn't do well and Marianne fell outside last Sunday. Hit her cheek a quarter of an inch from her eye on a tabble and chipped her cheek bone. Nothing medically to fix it ; boy was she lucky to not have hit her eye!


Loving Matthew's drawings. Sorry to hear about Marianne and her mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha, yes he will, hopefully he'll get the idea pretty quickly, that it's much more fun to aim into the water, well I guess he won't be big enough for that for a while.
> Lol, It's so sweet that she dotes on him and that he seems to enjoy it and want to reciprocate back, she's a wonderful big sister. :sm24:


Teach G to pee sitting down!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been to osteopath and had a very ouch session. He worked on the muscles on the back of leg and oh boy it hurt. He said it will be sore tomorrow so will get my balm on to it if needed. He did say I am very flexible for my age????. Came home and made some lime and white chocolate fudge using my microwave recipe.'
> YUM! Ohhhh licking bowl, it's delicious with that citrus zing to tone down the sugar. Used brown sugar so it's come out a nice caramel colour. Will take some to Julie tomorrow for her to try, in return for lemon curd.


Drink lots of water to flush your system after getting worked on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it missed us. it has gotten colder though - 56° but sure feels colder than that. --- sam


Yes, the temperature dropped quickly. Today was gorgeous, but cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand your frustration over the floors. How can he possibly think that a kitchen floor won't have spills or dirt.
> Sometimes men are so frustrating. I'm ready to bop mine over the head with something tonight. He's been gone all day with friends, I stayed home & worked like a maniac in the garden, planting & moving manure around all the fruit trees. A month or more ago I mentioned to my sons would they sometime come & take the old furnace out of the basement as it was too heavy for us to do & I also couldn't put the ping pong table away until it was out of that corner. They came tonight & DH was really mad that I'd asked them, he said, you haven't got the rest of the basement cleaned so why is that going????so after being exhausted from working all day, I spent an hour moving the ping pong table & carrying out things he wouldn't let me take out before????I flat out refused to vacuum & wash the floors down there tonight, I'm just too tired. I just don't understand why it should be a problem to throw something out. OK, my rant is over


Rant away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your treatment was painful, I hope it makes you better in the end. I used to go to a massage therapist, she retired now, I told her she should give out rawhide strips to bite down on like in the old movies, she hurt like the devil but the next day it always felt much better.


I had a massage this morning. Ahhhhhhh I felt so good after. Even my shoulder felt good. It has started to knot back up again, but not like it's been.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought of that- but they won't wear well I shouldn't think. But some elf ones for Christmas might be fun- especially if we actually can have people here!


You can get thick felt pads that stick on the bottom of the legs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Looking better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! J got the idea to go harvest some dandilyons from the yard to eat and make tea, lol, so far, she's not impressed other than that she can hide some of the flavor in salad dressing. :sm23:
> I've had dandylion tea before, so I declined the pleasure.


Dandylion wine is delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David said don't forget sex, sex gets expensive if you have to pay for it, not that he'd know. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Sorry if that offended anyone, it wasn't meant to.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


I'm glad he had a wonderful day, it's too bad that he guilts you, and worse, knows exactly which buttons to push to do it. 
I'm so glad that your DGS is okay now, that's so scary, and his poor wife being pregnant, that certainly doesn't help her any. I imagine that she's counting the days down, I can't imagine being pregnant with Texas heat and humidity. 
Hugs Marilyn.
was going to say that I'm so sorry for what your DSIL is going through, it's awful to lose one, let alone both on the same day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


Happy birthday to Ray. Sending good thoughts for the death and illness. Rest.

Also, I was wondering if your DD/Dgd's? goats were found?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly- I dreamed I was eating an Apple the other day- a sweet one- I'd actually have to grate it now.


Lol, I think some fresh fruit salad with some apple sounds good, too bad it's 9:30 pm and I don't have any other ingredients. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Keto, or Broccoli?


Keto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Keto


DS & DDIL are doing the Keto diet. They are doing good on it. DDIL has lost over 40# since New Year's. I don't know how much DS has lost. Not something I want to try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is Yorkshire pudding like a Pop Over?


Yes, popovers are considered the individual ones made in muffin cups, and the pudding in the pan the roast was cooked in, according to this, Popovers are baked in individual molds (like muffins), usually coated with butter. Yorkshire pudding uses the same batter, but it's traditionally baked in the pan in which a piece of beef has been roasted, in the beef drippings.
I don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Teach G to pee sitting down!


 :sm23: Great idea!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS & DDIL are doing the Keto diet. They are doing good on it. DDIL has lost over 40# since New Year's. I don't know how much DS has lost. Not something I want to try.


It works really well for some, of course making sure that everything is balanced out so that ketosis doesn't get out of hand is very important.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I think some fresh fruit salad with some apple sounds good, too bad it's 9:30 pm and I don't have any other ingredients. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Keto


Right- I quite like the recipes- but I did not lose weight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, popovers are considered the individual ones made in muffin cups, and the pudding in the pan the roast was cooked in, according to this, Popovers are baked in individual molds (like muffins), usually coated with butter. Yorkshire pudding uses the same batter, but it's traditionally baked in the pan in which a piece of beef has been roasted, in the beef drippings.
> I don't know how accurate it is though.


That would have been my explanation too- Just was not absolutely sure what a Popover was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would have been my explanation too- Just was not absolutely sure what a Popover was.


 :sm04: I asked my dear friend Google.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: I asked my dear friend Google.


Been too busy knitting some size 0 Ugg Boots for Aaron and Tash's youngest to look him up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Been too busy knitting some size 0 Ugg Boots for Aaron and Tash's youngest to look him up!


Lol! I have a pattern for them saved that I want to do one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I have a pattern for them saved that I want to do one day.


I was knitting really fast, but I ran out with 7 rows to go, and had to unpick the helmet that did not work. When I sew something up- I don't intend it to be unpicked!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn looks lovely Margaret ,I've just got a great bargain too .middle son just brought this , he and his girlfriend like to go to a farmer's market that also has crafts ,a lady was selling these 3 for £3 , it's lovely and thick and has a sparkle through it , I'm hoping I might get a small bear out of it


It will make a beautiful bear-perfect colour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> My daughter bought some plastic caps online for chairs on the porch at the lake because their pine floors scratch easily. They looked like a good idea, but didn't work out because they didn't fit snugly and came off every time you pulled a chair out from the table.


David has some that have a hollow in the centre so they can be nailed to the legs and not slip off- but of course that means he needs some time.

Took E to see what had happened in the house today, she walked into the kitchen and said all finished. So someone happy with has been done.
Before that we had got the Toot Toot to Finger Bun Station watched plenty of trains. She ate 2/3 of her fingerbun and clutched the rest all the way to my brothers to see the chickens that had been hatched a month or so ago at child care. Well in typical E fashion she didn't like them while nothing between her and them- and especially when they managed to get her finger bun! I think she dropped it and the chickens pounced on it. Once we got the chickens out the house and her in she loved watching them through the window.
Loves watching animals but gets very scared if they are near her with nothing between her and them. Doesn't matter what animal it might be. Went to leave her outside at my sisters the other day to get something and she screamed before I was out of sight- the cat had come outside! If the cat is inside E has to be held and she fearfully watches the cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has some that have a hollow in the centre so they can be nailed to the legs and not slip off- but of course that means he needs some time.
> 
> Took E to see what had happened in the house today, she walked into the kitchen and said all finished. So someone happy with has been done.
> Before that we had got the Toot Toot to Finger Bun Station watched plenty of trains. She ate 2/3 of her fingerbun and clutched the rest all the way to my brothers to see the chickens that had been hatched a month or so ago at child care. Well in typical E fashion she didn't like them while nothing between her and them- and especially when they managed to get her finger bun! I think she dropped it and the chickens pounced on it. Once we got the chickens out the house and her in she loved watching them through the window.
> Loves watching animals but gets very scared if they are near her with nothing between her and them. Doesn't matter what animal it might be. Went to leave her outside at my sisters the other day to get something and she screamed before I was out of sight- the cat had come outside! If the cat is inside E has to be held and she fearfully watches the cat.


Mwyffanwy was quite the opposite- crawled over to the puppies box climbed in, and cuddled each in turn- there were 6 labrador puppies- sadly don't have such memories of Bronwen around that age- their father had forced me to go to work full-time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am about to take my dose of Telly for the day, see you all later!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In our Catholic School in Iowa, we had four Moms who cooked the school lunches. They were only serving about 150 kids versus the schools now which have over a thousand students. I liked all the meals (most ingredients provided by local farmers) except for the salisbury steak which was from a Federal program. The meat was suspect and greasy. Some of the students loved it over mashed potatoes. Those four ladies sure knew how to cook and bake.


Cooked school lunches never an option here. Either took our own or ordered through the tuck shop. Pies, pasties, sandwiches, crisps, buns, cake (including Finger Buns!) and drinks the main choices. For 20 cents I could get a pie, cake or bun and a drink. A special treat for us indeed to buy our lunch- rather than the horrid sandwiches from home which I rarely ate. Not allowed to throw them in the bin at school, not allowed to take them home so what was a girl to do but leave them in her bag? You can imagine what that was like after a while! Often it wasn't the contents of the sandwich but the storage- in a plastic school bag sitting in the sun!
They could have saved a lot of money on food if they didn't insist on giving me things they knew I wouldn't eat! I didn't eat them anyway so why insist on giving them to me? Or forcing it down my throat like they did at times with my breakfast cereal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Looking better already


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was the key lime recipe but I used my microwave one to make it.
> As follows..
> Fudge Recipe
> 2 cups brown sugar
> ...


Thanks. I tend to think white sugar would be better with lime. Brown would be really nice with some like in the original but the flavour with the lime wouldn't be ideal I don't think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a hairdresser's close - they would wash your hair. when mother had her cataracts done that was how she got her hair washed - she wasn't allowed to lean forward. --- sam


Thats a great idea-why haven't any of the women suggested it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was knitting really fast, but I ran out with 7 rows to go, and had to unpick the helmet that did not work. When I sew something up- I don't intend it to be unpicked!!!!!!!


Oh that is too bad, is the helmet the same color? 
Lol! Marla's sewing up doesn't come out either, but at least you know it won't come apart through wear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has some that have a hollow in the centre so they can be nailed to the legs and not slip off- but of course that means he needs some time.
> 
> Took E to see what had happened in the house today, she walked into the kitchen and said all finished. So someone happy with has been done.
> Before that we had got the Toot Toot to Finger Bun Station watched plenty of trains. She ate 2/3 of her fingerbun and clutched the rest all the way to my brothers to see the chickens that had been hatched a month or so ago at child care. Well in typical E fashion she didn't like them while nothing between her and them- and especially when they managed to get her finger bun! I think she dropped it and the chickens pounced on it. Once we got the chickens out the house and her in she loved watching them through the window.
> Loves watching animals but gets very scared if they are near her with nothing between her and them. Doesn't matter what animal it might be. Went to leave her outside at my sisters the other day to get something and she screamed before I was out of sight- the cat had come outside! If the cat is inside E has to be held and she fearfully watches the cat.


The chickens getting the rest of her finger bun certainly didn't help her to not be afraid of them, but where chickens are concerned, I'm with E, they are nasty little buggers and the only place I want one is on my plate. 
Hopefully she'll get over her fear of kitties and other domestic pets though. Healthy fear of wild animals is not a bad thing though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to take my dose of Telly for the day, see you all later!


Enjoy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I recently saw a tv show which was very enlightening to a young husband on it. The presenter did a cost exercise for wife's contribution. The husband said she contributed nothing as she didn't go out to work, but was full time homemaker. It came out at $148, 000 per year. He was gobsmacked!
> I rest my case! We homemakers contribute just as much as our spouses, in some cases more!


One of the readers in Primary School had a story of a man who complained that his wife did nothing all day while he worked in the fields and when he came home was exhausted. So they swapped for the day. He got into all sorts of problems. Including deciding to get the cow fed by putting her on the grassed roof as he was running out of time, but was worried it would fall off. So tied a rope to her leg, put it down the ceiling and tied it to himself. Anyway when the wife came home she found him stuck in the chimney. He went back to farm work after that and never complained again.

Thinking about that was a pretty good thing to be teaching back in the 60s. Not that the wife's role is in the home but that it is as tough as any other job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that an Apple?


Yes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


Condolences on the loss of your BIL
I'm glad your GS is better now.
I'm glad you had a good birthday party but too bad you were left with all the clean up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is Yorkshire pudding like a Pop Over?


If done in a muffin tin, yes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David said don't forget sex, sex gets expensive if you have to pay for it, not that he'd know. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Sorry if that offended anyone, it wasn't meant to.


It got me laughing actually rather than offending me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It got me laughing actually rather than offending me!


Me too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


Glad Ray had a good day- even if he did then try to use it to get himself back home. What a very traumatic time for you with the other things going on as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Teach G to pee sitting down!


That's exactly what they plan to do- and then he can learn to aim later :sm01:

Gordon's sister is alseep and has been for about 1 1/2 hours so may wake soon. Once she wakes I will off here for around 24 hours. 
Have a book launch to attend this evening and assume won't get home till near time for bed. Then Bible Study tomorrow morning and need to do some shopping. And work out something to cook for tea in my 'finished' kitchen. 
Interesting that E knew immediately that it was better than it had been.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! J got the idea to go harvest some dandilyons from the yard to eat and make tea, lol, so far, she's not impressed other than that she can hide some of the flavor in salad dressing. :sm23:
> I've had dandylion tea before, so I declined the pleasure.


Lol I remember trying that with chamomile when I was a teenager , it was growing wild round the summer house and I decided to make tea with it and a lotion for my hair ,much to the amusement of my best friend the stuff was awful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was knitting really fast, but I ran out with 7 rows to go, and had to unpick the helmet that did not work. When I sew something up- I don't intend it to be unpicked!!!!!!!


What a nuisance- or did you unpick the helmet as it was the same yarn?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I went to see the doctor today and he sent me for xrays. He also gave me so voltaren which, of course, I was already using but didn't say I already had some. He also suggested I use a tensor bandage which I am, along with ice. So far, nothing has helped. I'll see him next week after he has the xrays.


Do hope your knee feels better soon Liz or the x-ray shows what the problem is


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I remember trying that with chamomile when I was a teenager , it was growing wild round the summer house and I decided to make tea with it and a lotion for my hair ,much to the amusement of my best friend the stuff was awful


I don't like Chamomile tea- or the smell of it so wouldn't like it in my hair.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the readers in Primary School had a story of a man who complained that his wife did nothing all day while he worked in the fields and when he came home was exhausted. So they swapped for the day. He got into all sorts of problems. Including deciding to get the cow fed by putting her on the grassed roof as he was running out of time, but was worried it would fall off. So tied a rope to her leg, put it down the ceiling and tied it to himself. Anyway when the wife came home she found him stuck in the chimney. He went back to farm work after that and never complained again.
> 
> Thinking about that was a pretty good thing to be teaching back in the 60s. Not that the wife's role is in the home but that it is as tough as any other job.


That's a good story. When I was caring for my mum, as dad was in hospital in his last few months, I was rushing back and forth across the city and Stu was faring for himself. He realised just how much work I did round home.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks. I tend to think white sugar would be better with lime. Brown would be really nice with some like in the original but the flavour with the lime wouldn't be ideal I don't think.


It's a matter of taste preference, the brown sugar gives a caramel flavour along with citrus zing. 
Will do it again using white sugar sometime and compare difference, thinking it would bring citrus out more intensely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a matter of taste preference, the brown sugar gives a caramel flavour along with citrus zing.
> Will do it again using white sugar sometime and compare difference, thinking it would bring citrus out more intensely.


And I'm not sure the lovely caramelly flavour would go all that well with the lime.
Maybe I could take some to my family afternoon tea on Sunday for Mothers Day


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Drink lots of water to flush your system after getting worked on.


Thanks Tami, I do know that one from my days of being practice body for a friend learning massage therapy. Been drinking lots of water today,
My name should be Mrs Peebody Lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me- I did my taste test this morning - demolished the fudge Fan brought over- although I did give half to my nice neighbour Coleen - Definitely passes muster! Thanks Fan!


Glad you liked it, I've been nibbling at it today too, not much left for the guys at work tomorrow. 
Your lemon curd is delicious too, slathered it on some crumpets earlier today thank you so much.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm not sure the lovely caramelly flavour would go all that well with the lime.
> Maybe I could take some to my family afternoon tea on Sunday for Mothers Day


I think you're right it would be better with white sugar, but I am being piggy with it all the same! 
I want to try it with maple syrup and pecans which will be nice too, lots of ways you can enjoy it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I recently saw a tv show which was very enlightening to a young husband on it. The presenter did a cost exercise for wife's contribution. The husband said she contributed nothing as she didn't go out to work, but was full time homemaker. It came out at $148, 000 per year. He was gobsmacked!
> I rest my case! We homemakers contribute just as much as our spouses, in some cases more!


Yes, when all the jobs that a wife does is costed out on an hourly basis, it's a real eye opener!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Looking so much better after just one day Joy, Arnica is brilliant stuff. A surgeon I once worked with always advised his patients to take Arnica tablets before surgery. Start taking a small amount about a week before and gradually build up so that by the time surgery came around you had a good level in your blood and keep taking it for as long as necessary after. Most post op pain is caused by internal swelling and bruising, so it makes sense to try and keep that bruising to a minimum.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David said don't forget sex, sex gets expensive if you have to pay for it, not that he'd know. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Sorry if that offended anyone, it wasn't meant to.


I was thinking the same thing! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking so much better after just one day Joy, Arnica is brilliant stuff. A surgeon I once worked with always advised his patients to take Arnica tablets before surgery. Start taking a small amount about a week before and gradually build up so that by the time surgery came around you had a good level in your blood and keep taking it for as long as necessary after. Most post op pain is caused by internal swelling and bruising, so it makes sense to try and keep that bruising to a minimum.


Thank you for that, it's certainly doing a great job for Joys post surgery. I put some on my leg this morning and it's feeling a lot better tonight.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


Sorry to hear you're having such an emotional time Railyn. It was good that you could have Ray home for the day and I'm glad it all went well, but I'm sure strengthened your knowledge that you couldn't manage him at home on a daily basis. Give yourself time to rest now and look forward to the arrival of your new great grandbaby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is too bad, is the helmet the same color?
> Lol! Marla's sewing up doesn't come out either, but at least you know it won't come apart through wear.


 :sm24: Yes it is all the same yarn. 
:sm24: Very unusual for mine to come apart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Enjoy!


I did, but I've not slept long enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a nuisance- or did you unpick the helmet as it was the same yarn?


Yes it is all the same batch of yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Glad you liked it, I've been nibbling at it today too, not much left for the guys at work tomorrow.
> Your lemon curd is delicious too, slathered it on some crumpets earlier today thank you so much.


 :sm24: I will have to make some more! My last jar is earmarked to go to Shakila tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> This is one day with Arnica.


Looking much better. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David said don't forget sex, sex gets expensive if you have to pay for it, not that he'd know. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Sorry if that offended anyone, it wasn't meant to.


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


That is great that Ray had a good day at home and wants you to write about it in the journal. Sorry to hear of your Sister in law's losses. Very sad for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has some that have a hollow in the centre so they can be nailed to the legs and not slip off- but of course that means he needs some time.
> 
> Took E to see what had happened in the house today, she walked into the kitchen and said all finished. So someone happy with has been done.
> Before that we had got the Toot Toot to Finger Bun Station watched plenty of trains. She ate 2/3 of her fingerbun and clutched the rest all the way to my brothers to see the chickens that had been hatched a month or so ago at child care. Well in typical E fashion she didn't like them while nothing between her and them- and especially when they managed to get her finger bun! I think she dropped it and the chickens pounced on it. Once we got the chickens out the house and her in she loved watching them through the window.
> Loves watching animals but gets very scared if they are near her with nothing between her and them. Doesn't matter what animal it might be. Went to leave her outside at my sisters the other day to get something and she screamed before I was out of sight- the cat had come outside! If the cat is inside E has to be held and she fearfully watches the cat.


Aww. I wonder if she would be ok at day care if they ever have a visiting baby farm animals? She might be ok with them when there are lots of other little kids around enjoying. 
:sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you went to the doctor. what did the xrays show? Hope you heal quickly.


budasha said:


> Thanks. I went to see the doctor today and he sent me for xrays. He also gave me so voltaren which, of course, I was already using but didn't say I already had some. He also suggested I use a tensor bandage which I am, along with ice. So far, nothing has helped. I'll see him next week after he has the xrays.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It works really well for some, of course making sure that everything is balanced out so that ketosis doesn't get out of hand is very important.


They are being careful, and DDIL is under Dr care for other things and both are aware of what she is doing. She has a hysterectomy scheduled for next month so has seen both Drs recently


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was knitting really fast, but I ran out with 7 rows to go, and had to unpick the helmet that did not work. When I sew something up- I don't intend it to be unpicked!!!!!!!


Darn. Sorry you ran out of yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has some that have a hollow in the centre so they can be nailed to the legs and not slip off- but of course that means he needs some time.
> 
> Took E to see what had happened in the house today, she walked into the kitchen and said all finished. So someone happy with has been done.
> Before that we had got the Toot Toot to Finger Bun Station watched plenty of trains. She ate 2/3 of her fingerbun and clutched the rest all the way to my brothers to see the chickens that had been hatched a month or so ago at child care. Well in typical E fashion she didn't like them while nothing between her and them- and especially when they managed to get her finger bun! I think she dropped it and the chickens pounced on it. Once we got the chickens out the house and her in she loved watching them through the window.
> Loves watching animals but gets very scared if they are near her with nothing between her and them. Doesn't matter what animal it might be. Went to leave her outside at my sisters the other day to get something and she screamed before I was out of sight- the cat had come outside! If the cat is inside E has to be held and she fearfully watches the cat.


Those are easy to put on, just not as quick and easy as the others.

Poor E, with the animals. And the chickens stealing her finger bun didn't help. Mean old chickens. Hope she will outgrow the fear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I don't like Chamomile tea- or the smell of it so wouldn't like it in my hair.


No the smell put me off too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David has some that have a hollow in the centre so they can be nailed to the legs and not slip off- but of course that means he needs some time.
> 
> Took E to see what had happened in the house today, she walked into the kitchen and said all finished. So someone happy with has been done.
> Before that we had got the Toot Toot to Finger Bun Station watched plenty of trains. She ate 2/3 of her fingerbun and clutched the rest all the way to my brothers to see the chickens that had been hatched a month or so ago at child care. Well in typical E fashion she didn't like them while nothing between her and them- and especially when they managed to get her finger bun! I think she dropped it and the chickens pounced on it. Once we got the chickens out the house and her in she loved watching them through the window.
> Loves watching animals but gets very scared if they are near her with nothing between her and them. Doesn't matter what animal it might be. Went to leave her outside at my sisters the other day to get something and she screamed before I was out of sight- the cat had come outside! If the cat is inside E has to be held and she fearfully watches the cat.


Poor E maybe she will grow out of it ,I'm not good with animals either , never had any pets when I was little although a friend did have some white mice that I could bear to hold but when middle son wanted a gerbil and a rabbit husband had to help him look after them I'm ok with dogs and cats but that's it ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Off any subject but talking about apple prices.....what do they charge in Washington State for apples now I wonder? And, from my beekeeper friend, be sure to read where your honey is coming from. Apparently they are importing lots from China!
Also, it's gardening time for most of us in the US and watch not to use products in garden containing neonics (it's a long name). They are killing bees and butterflies. Roundup and products by Bayer for example. Happy digging!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I think some fresh fruit salad with some apple sounds good, too bad it's 9:30 pm and I don't have any other ingredients. lol


Too funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the xrays will show something and you'll be able to get a solution in place.


I hope so too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me- I did my taste test this morning - demolished the fudge Fan brought over- although I did give half to my nice neighbour Coleen - Definitely passes muster! Thanks Fan!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Saturday was Ray's 75th birthday He came home on Sunday and a couple of our children came over. He wanted Chinese food so that was what he got. I got take out so
> no cooking. I am blessed with a ton of left-overs. Ray did real well and was on good behavior. When i took him back to the care facility,, he told me to write in my journal what a good day he had and maybe after he has a few more good ones, I will let him come him. He can really put a guilt trip on me. Today I am so tired. I did have a ton of dishes to get done and the general mess to tidy up. Several other things have been happening in our family. Our brother-in-law passed on May 3. Poor sister-in-law had to put one of her dogs down in the morning and then her husband died in the evening. She is holding up as much as can be expected. Her children are very helpful. Then my grandson had a terrible stomach ache so were to the ER and was admitted. The tests showed that he had a bad infection. He has no spleen so has to be careful about infections. He is home now and I guess he is feeling OK. Forgot to mention, his wife is 8 months pregnant so they were stressed about him being sick and at one time they mentioned surgery. All is well now Had a busy and emotional few days.


I'm glad that Ray had a good birthday. Condolences on the loss of family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


They are beautiful Jeanette and the blue dress is lovely , says me who doesn't wear dresses ????but it looks perfect for hot weather


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope your knee feels better soon Liz or the x-ray shows what the problem is


Thanks


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you went to the doctor. what did the xrays show? Hope you heal quickly.


The tech wouldn't tell me so I have to wait until Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


Wee cuties!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor E maybe she will grow out of it ,I'm not good with animals either , never had any pets when I was little although a friend did have some white mice that I could bear to hold but when middle son wanted a gerbil and a rabbit husband had to help him look after them I'm ok with dogs and cats but that's it ,


I'm fine with all farm animals, you just have to be cautious around new moms & bulls, but no rodents for me????gerbils remind me of rats & I hate mice
We grew up bottle feeding lambs each spring & sometimes calves, they are so cute when Little & will come up .& suck your fingers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Off any subject but talking about apple prices.....what do they charge in Washington State for apples now I wonder? And, from my beekeeper friend, be sure to read where your honey is coming from. Apparently they are importing lots from China!
> Also, it's gardening time for most of us in the US and watch not to use products in garden containing neonics (it's a long name). They are killing bees and butterflies. Roundup and products by Bayer for example. Happy digging!


Yes, nasty stuff
http://www.alternativesjournal.ca/science-and-solutions/facts-about-neonicotinoids.

We've been hearing about Chinese honey being mixed with corn syrup too. I buy right from the honey farm, he fills the pails while you're there so I know it's nothing but honey


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


Such pretty little girls. Ãs was said yesterday, we sure have a good looking crop of GKs on the KTP????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Glad you can get out again, Joy!
> Are those the horses?


Yes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS went back to work today so Kimber is back at my house for the next week. She’s whiny this morning, I think she’s missing him. He lost another calf last night, not sure what happened to the poor little thing, it was only 1 day old 
A cool grey day here, we are supposed to get rain????To wash away the dust & boost my plants although I don’t supposed the farmers busy seeding want it. DH is only seeding green feed for silage for the cows so won’t do that until the beginning of June.
I think I will get out & clean my green house in hopes I can soon move my plants out there. The greenhouse gets used as a catch all for 10 months of the year so is always a mess when I need to use it.
I have to pick GD up from school later, maybe GS too if it’s too wet for him to go to baseball


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn. Sorry you ran out of yarn.


I am sailing very close to the wind, again!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you. I never thought of taking Arnica before surgery. Wonderful idea! I didn’t even remember to use Arnica until 3 days post-op.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm fine with all farm animals, you just have to be cautious around new moms & bulls, but no rodents for me????gerbils remind me of rats & I hate mice
> We grew up bottle feeding lambs each spring & sometimes calves, they are so cute when Little & will come up .& suck your fingers.


Not good with the thought of pet snakes, nor rats and mice, but I've had many Guinea Pigs, lambs, piglets, a Wallaby dogs and cats, over the years.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I’m getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it’s not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such pretty little girls. Ãs was said yesterday, we sure have a good looking crop of GKs on the KTP????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Congratulations!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, wonderful you had massage and your shoulder feels better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nasty stuff
> http://www.alternativesjournal.ca/science-and-solutions/facts-about-neonicotinoids.
> 
> We've been hearing about Chinese honey being mixed with corn syrup too. I buy right from the honey farm, he fills the pails while you're there so I know it's nothing but honey


I've been hearing it too so we have to be cautious when buying honey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS went back to work today so Kimber is back at my house for the next week. She's whiny this morning, I think she's missing him. He lost another calf last night, not sure what happened to the poor little thing, it was only 1 day old
> A cool grey day here, we are supposed to get rain????To wash away the dust & boost my plants although I don't supposed the farmers busy seeding want it. DH is only seeding green feed for silage for the cows so won't do that until the beginning of June.
> I think I will get out & clean my green house in hopes I can soon move my plants out there. The greenhouse gets used as a catch all for 10 months of the year so is always a mess when I need to use it.
> I have to pick GD up from school later, maybe GS too if it's too wet for him to go to baseball


That's too bad about your DS losing another calf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Congratulations, grandma. It must have been quite an experience for both your DIL and your son. I'm glad everyone is well. Amelia Pearl is a lovely name.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Amelia Pearl is a beautiful name. I hope she gets over having the baby in the car. That was my fear also, fortunately or unfortunately, I had a tipped uterus and it couldn't get out w/o help. My second was born 30 minutes after arriving at the hospital 9#9oz. Everyone probably needs lots of rest, until things get back to the new normal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS went back to work today so Kimber is back at my house for the next week. She's whiny this morning, I think she's missing him. He lost another calf last night, not sure what happened to the poor little thing, it was only 1 day old
> A cool grey day here, we are supposed to get rain????To wash away the dust & boost my plants although I don't supposed the farmers busy seeding want it. DH is only seeding green feed for silage for the cows so won't do that until the beginning of June.
> I think I will get out & clean my green house in hopes I can soon move my plants out there. The greenhouse gets used as a catch all for 10 months of the year so is always a mess when I need to use it.
> I have to pick GD up from school later, maybe GS too if it's too wet for him to go to baseball


Sorry to hear about another lost calf Bonnie , poor Kimber she will definitely be missing him .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such pretty little girls. Ãs was said yesterday, we sure have a good looking crop of GKs on the KTP????


Thanks. I'm especially proud that they have great manners, are happy and kind hearted. Their parents are doing a great job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It got me laughing actually rather than offending me!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Such very good news. Congrats to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sailing very close to the wind, again!


Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
Fingers crossed you make it 
I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Congratulations! Glad all is well though, as your son said, not the recommended way to have a baby. I love the name.
Good that they have accommodation sorted as well. Quite a busy day they had yesterday!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's exactly what they plan to do- and then he can learn to aim later :sm01:
> 
> Gordon's sister is alseep and has been for about 1 1/2 hours so may wake soon. Once she wakes I will off here for around 24 hours.
> Have a book launch to attend this evening and assume won't get home till near time for bed. Then Bible Study tomorrow morning and need to do some shopping. And work out something to cook for tea in my 'finished' kitchen.
> Interesting that E knew immediately that it was better than it had been.


You'll have to get up early to pull one over on Elizabeth I think. :sm04: 
You are going to just have more and more fun with her as she grows up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I remember trying that with chamomile when I was a teenager , it was growing wild round the summer house and I decided to make tea with it and a lotion for my hair ,much to the amusement of my best friend the stuff was awful


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's a good story. When I was caring for my mum, as dad was in hospital in his last few months, I was rushing back and forth across the city and Stu was faring for himself. He realised just how much work I did round home.


Amazing how that works isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: LMAO!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Yes it is all the same yarn.
> :sm24: Very unusual for mine to come apart.


That's a bonus. 
Yes, you really don't want that to be something to worry about, seaming isn't any fun to begin with, certainly don't want to have to do it more than once. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did, but I've not slept long enough!


 :sm03: Hopefully you'll be able to sleep when you lie back down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A quick story about the new tech generation. DGD and I were making pancakes and she asked if I would “pause” it so she could go to the washroom. Haha


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Congratulations to you and your family Maatje, a beautiful name for a precious little bundle , and a new home as well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Amelia Pearl is a beautiful name. I hope she gets over having the baby in the car. That was my fear also, fortunately or unfortunately, I had a tipped uterus and it couldn't get out w/o help. My second was born 30 minutes after arriving at the hospital 9#9oz. Everyone probably needs lots of rest, until things get back to the new normal.


I had that with my youngest , not the best of experiences


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

[


tami_ohio said:


> They are being careful, and DDIL is under Dr care for other things and both are aware of what she is doing. She has a hysterectomy scheduled for next month so has seen both Drs recently


Yes, that's the best way to do it. :sm24: 
Hopes that her hyst goes well and a quick recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


Such little cuties!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Off any subject but talking about apple prices.....what do they charge in Washington State for apples now I wonder? And, from my beekeeper friend, be sure to read where your honey is coming from. Apparently they are importing lots from China!
> Also, it's gardening time for most of us in the US and watch not to use products in garden containing neonics (it's a long name). They are killing bees and butterflies. Roundup and products by Bayer for example. Happy digging!


Yes, it's crazy, just one more reason to buy local honey. 
We only use certified organic on ours, chemicals just end up in the water system.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such pretty little girls. Ãs was said yesterday, we sure have a good looking crop of GKs on the KTP????


Yes we do!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
LOL! That is a cute name, and much better than Chevy, Ford, or Interstate. lol

Wonderful that they have a new home all signed for! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
> Fingers crossed you make it
> I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


 :sm24: Likewise I know for sure I will run out on these larger Ugg Boots, there is just not enough.- I will be looking for a toning colour, hoping I can find the same yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a bonus.
> Yes, you really don't want that to be something to worry about, seaming isn't any fun to begin with, certainly don't want to have to do it more than once. :sm24:


That is more or less true for me- in the right mood I am happy to sew, but baby things are fiddly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm03: Hopefully you'll be able to sleep when you lie back down.


Unfortunately that is seldom the case- I take Nananaps!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such beautiful girls; love how they are holding hands


RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Always good to know your Honey farmer. Ask questions . Local honey can help with local allergies. I'm getting some on Friday from a Bee keeper in a social knitting network.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Power naps are always good. My grandfather always came home from work for lunch and 20 minutes of undisturbed power nap.
He called it his dessert and no one was to disturb him during his dessert.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely name; so glad mom and baby are well.


Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And i just picked up a quart from the UGA Bee/Honey farm locally.


Pearls Girls said:


> Always good to know your Honey farmer. Ask questions . Local honey can help with local allergies. I'm getting some on Friday from a Bee keeper in a social knitting network.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for my seat at the table. I have been following since Friday. You all are real bunch of nice people. I wished I knew you all better. Does anyone get much needlework done while checking the tea and discussions? Seems hard to and follow the conversations. Have a great day. . . I need to get going or take a power nap. . . That is how it is.
I practiced for 5 years while my husband went to seminary. Made him a hardy full breakfast @ 4 a.m. on the road @ 5 for a 3 hr ride. I was at work by 7a.m. and home by 3 for my power nap. We'd meet 30 minutes away on Church nights and a friend would feed us dinner and we would go together.

Edit:I was much younger then and could do it better. He would do all driving which gave me more time to needle.
Things have changed a lot in 45 years. I must be getting a Tad older. LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Warmest congratulations. We have an Amelia in our adopted family too. I love the name it's a very nice old fashioned one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good with the thought of pet snakes, nor rats and mice, but I've had many Guinea Pigs, lambs, piglets, a Wallaby dogs and cats, over the years.


Definitely not reptiles for pet for me, yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Congratulations, I'm glad all is well. Did your son have to catch baby or did they make it to the hospital.
Such a pretty name. 
I'm glad they got a rental settled


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Definitely not reptiles for pet for me, yuk!


Sorlenna has a thing for reptiles- I don't mind our little Geckos- but not snakes very definitely not!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
> Fingers crossed you make it
> I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


Very pretty pattern, I'm sure 2 tone will look great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> LOL! That is a cute name, and much better than Chevy, Ford, or Interstate. lol
> 
> Wonderful that they have a new home all signed for! :sm24:


????????I heard on the radio the other day, the First Nations woman who came along right after the Broncos bus crash & called 911 has decided to call her baby Bronco Strong ????good grief


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I heard on the radio the other day, the First Nations woman who came along right after the Broncos bus crash & called 911 has decided to call her baby Bronco Strong ????good grief


The mind boggles sometimes over the crazy names chosen at times. We have get some real doozys here too and wonder how often the children might change them at a later time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, congratulations, an exciting birth! Love the name Amelia Pearl. 
Sonja, can’t wait to see two toned dress.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, love your DGD’s “pause”.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a new tunisian stitch - the seed stitch. --- sam

http://newstitchaday.com/tunisian-crochet-seed-stitch/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=%5BDaily+Stitches%5D+Ladder+Lattice+++Tunisian+Crochet+Seed+Stitch&utm_campaign=Daily+Stitches%3A+05%2F08%2F2018


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why not? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> DS & DDIL are doing the Keto diet. They are doing good on it. DDIL has lost over 40# since New Year's. I don't know how much DS has lost. Not something I want to try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and bare feet too. very cute. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and heidi - the only dress she has in her closet is her wedding dress. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Jeanette and the blue dress is lovely , says me who doesn't wear dresses ????but it looks perfect for hot weather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - really like the pattern. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
> Fingers crossed you make it
> I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well Iâm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said itâs not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Such a lovely name too!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice card, assume you made it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice card, assume you made it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
> Fingers crossed you make it
> I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


That's a very nice stitch, Sonja. What is it called?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the new grandbaby - i bet it was an exciting few minutes in the car when she was born. love the name. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A quick story about the new tech generation. DGD and I were making pancakes and she asked if I would "pause" it so she could go to the washroom. Haha


 :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

give yourself a little time with us - you will soon get to know us and all the stories going on. we are so glad you are joining us for a cuppa and conversation. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for my seat at the table. I have been following since Friday. You all are real bunch of nice people. I wished I knew you all better. Does anyone get much needlework done while checking the tea and discussions? Seems hard to and follow the conversations. Have a great day. . . I need to get going or take a power nap. . . That is how it is.
> I practiced for 5 years while my husband went to seminary. Made him a hardy full breakfast @ 4 a.m. on the road @ 5 for a 3 hr ride. I was at work by 7a.m. and home by 3 for my power nap. We'd meet 30 minutes away on Church nights and a friend would feed us dinner and we would go together.
> 
> Edit:I was much younger then and could do it better. He would do all driving which gave me more time to needle.
> Things have changed a lot in 45 years. I must be getting a Tad older. LOL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, congratulations, an exciting birth! Love the name Amelia Pearl.
> Sonja, can't wait to see two toned dress.


Me too! glad Pearls Girls that you have joined us. Love having you. 
Hot day here. I have succeeded in getting the new shower curtain done, hall runner rugs washed and putting a coat of Flexseal clear on the backs of them to renew their ability not to slip. Now time to take Penny to the park for her walk. Still trying to get her to ride in the car without angst.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nice card, assume you made it.


Nope, got it from my friend Mr Google! :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you had a good day with Ray but sorry for the other troubles. May they soon be sorted and condolences to your family as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Aww! Beautiful name. Congratulations to all on her safe arrival (and on the finding of a house, too!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna has a thing for reptiles- I don't mind our little Geckos- but not snakes very definitely not!


Oh yes, I'd have some lizards in a heartbeat were I set up for them. Snakes, not so much! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went out for breakfast with the motorcycle group this morning, then came back and I went to do laundry--had lots of sheets and towels so it was really piled up. But now done! I stopped by the grocery on the way back to see if they had any no sugar added baked goods but no luck (not even a mix, though it's too hot today to bake--92F). So I just picked up some veggies and came back to the house. I got all the laundry put away and put some things in the storage box for the summer. It's nearly suppertime and I have no idea what to fix. Oh well. We'll eat something eventually. LOL

Love seeing the pictures of the beautiful children and Sonja, you look to be off to a good start--I like that pattern.

Hope to be back later. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, I'd have some lizards in a heartbeat were I set up for them. Snakes, not so much! LOL


Our little geckos are very cute and eat bugs which is very handy. They love to come into the lounge room and bask in the sunshine when ranchslider door is open. Often have to catch them and remove. Sometimes they drop their tails and that's a bit freaky as it wriggles all around by itself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's a very nice stitch, Sonja. What is it called?


On the site www.theweeklystitch.com she calls it the heart stitch but I've seen it on other sites and it was called ears of wheat, it's a very easy 4 row pattern, a bit fiddly at first to bring the loop up but you soon get going and it makes a beautiful hat especially if you add a furry pom pom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We went out for breakfast with the motorcycle group this morning, then came back and I went to do laundry--had lots of sheets and towels so it was really piled up. But now done! I stopped by the grocery on the way back to see if they had any no sugar added baked goods but no luck (not even a mix, though it's too hot today to bake--92F). So I just picked up some veggies and came back to the house. I got all the laundry put away and put some things in the storage box for the summer. It's nearly suppertime and I have no idea what to fix. Oh well. We'll eat something eventually. LOL
> 
> Love seeing the pictures of the beautiful children and Sonja, you look to be off to a good start--I like that pattern.
> 
> Hope to be back later. Hugs & blessings to all.


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our little geckos are very cute and eat bugs which is very handy. They love to come into the lounge room and bask in the sunshine when ranchslider door is open. Often have to catch them and remove. Sometimes they drop their tails and that's a bit freaky as it wriggles all around by itself.


Geckos are very cute! Lucky you, having them around.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Geckos are very cute! Lucky you, having them around.


They are cool little critters for sure. I love their tiny wee feet and faces. There was a post on main forum the other day where a lady was gardening and got bitten by a copperhead snake. Luckily her hubby was there and rushed her to hospital. So glad we don't have snakes here, they are so scary. Have seen them up close in Aussie and Asia and no thank you!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww! Beautiful name. Congratulations to all on her safe arrival (and on the finding of a house, too!).


Hi, Sorleena, I saw on Facebook it's your birthday, hope you are having a great one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our little geckos are very cute and eat bugs which is very handy. They love to come into the lounge room and bask in the sunshine when ranchslider door is open. Often have to catch them and remove. Sometimes they drop their tails and that's a bit freaky as it wriggles all around by itself.


Ewww, that's a little freaky????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are cool little critters for sure. I love their tiny wee feet and faces. There was a post on main forum the other day where a lady was gardening and got bitten by a copperhead snake. Luckily her hubby was there and rushed her to hospital. So glad we don't have snakes here, they are so scary. Have seen them up close in Aussie and Asia and no thank you!!


We only have garter snakes & that's bad enough for me????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only have garter snakes & that's bad enough for me????????


Living on the land as you do, you would always be mindful of what might be lurking in the grass and surrounding garden. 
We give the critters in Nature a healthy respect, but sometimes they bite back. I love the bees visiting my garden but not the nasty wasps. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected

The pattern is temporarily free as part of a book of lace projects .
I bought this yarn last year when it was on sale & it's knitting up really nicely

https://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarnturquoise-9801210-00253


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Living on the land as you do, you would always be mindful of what might be lurking in the grass and surrounding garden.
> We give the critters in Nature a healthy respect, but sometimes they bite back. I love the bees visiting my garden but not the nasty wasps. ????????


We have lots of those nasty wasps


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The rain didn’t last long & now the sun is out quite nice although it’s cool, about 15/59.
I picked GD up from school, GS is off to ball. We went out to one of the local greenhouses to have a look, I still have a gift certificate from last year, we bought a few things for my big tubs on the deck & GD got 2 to give her mom for mother’s day on Sunday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous pattern and love the turquoise yarn! I am contemplating starting a crochet cardigan with a 1960s pattern book I have, but getting motivation is badly lacking at present time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this site Sonja; I've bookmarked it.


Swedenme said:


> On the site www.theweeklystitch.com she calls it the heart stitch but I've seen it on other sites and it was called ears of wheat, it's a very easy 4 row pattern, a bit fiddly at first to bring the loop up but you soon get going and it makes a beautiful hat especially if you add a furry pom pom


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a very nice pattern Bonnie. Looking forward to seeing it progress.


Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot. DD/Hannah took me out for an early mother's day lunch. Had a very nice time anc good food. We both had portabello mushroom burgers and truffel fries. For dessert we ordered a Green TeaTarimisu and a flourless chocolate cake with walnut caramel sauce and shared; both were decadent.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have lots of those nasty wasps


I don't care for them either,but they do serve a purpose. They also help pollinate our fruits and some orchids. Not so great on tomatoes. Here's what I found when I googled to make sure this was good information. "
In early summer wasps, like bees, pollinate plants and flowers as they feed on nectar. If we were to eradicate all wasps it would cause more problems than it would solve. So, wasps do serve a purpose and despite being a problem at certain times of the year, they are a beneficial insect." I try and remember this when they threaten to sting me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Sorleena, I saw on Facebook it's your birthday, hope you are having a great one


Thanks. It's just a regular day around here though.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the congratulations. She had the shortest labor ever - in fact they didn’t even think it was real labor as the baby was kicking like crazy and the contractions were far apart and very small. She said suddenly everything changed so they called for the sitter for the boys, raced off to the hospital, as my son was driving into the parking lot my daughter yelled she’s here and so she delivered the baby herself. All of the ob people came streaming out of the er entrance asking where’s the baby where’s the mama is there a baby? She had huddled on her hands and knees under a blanket so the baby wouldn’t get cold. Lol. My son said he got to the OB floor and sat down cause he figured he was going to pass out and split his head open. He said he never panicked, but he also didn’t think the babe would be born in the car. He said the car was remarkably clean considering.....
Anyhow, I’ve been trying to read along, but my phone is burning up today. I did go to work outside to work off the adrenaline. Lol. 
Sorry can’t comment on y’alls posts my brain is fried. 
Off to eat dinner.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Quickly scanned to try and keep up. Sorry things have been a little hectic but good. Will try to post tomorrow. 
Love to all xo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
> Fingers crossed you make it
> I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


Hopefully plan A will work, but at least you have a plan B.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A quick story about the new tech generation. DGD and I were making pancakes and she asked if I would "pause" it so she could go to the washroom. Haha


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

new booties to knit. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-baby-booties?omhide=true


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! I did some gardening this morning, needed to feed the plants, and got laundry washed and hung out, I need to go take it off the line come to think of it. 
I went out and harvested a ton of Rhubarb, there's still plenty out there, but now the little stuff can see the sun and grow. J and I cut it up and then I packaged it in foodsaver bags and put it in the freezer, other than the bag that J used to try roasting, didn't work out quite right but tasted wonderful. 
I see plenty of rhubarb desserts in our future. lol I finished sock one, I'll add a photo later. 
Now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Always good to know your Honey farmer. Ask questions . Local honey can help with local allergies. I'm getting some on Friday from a Bee keeper in a social knitting network.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness sorlenna - happy happy birthday - hope you have a great day. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Sorleena, I saw on Facebook it's your birthday, hope you are having a great one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color - and the pattern is great - anxious to see it modeled. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for my seat at the table. I have been following since Friday. You all are real bunch of nice people. I wished I knew you all better. Does anyone get much needlework done while checking the tea and discussions? Seems hard to and follow the conversations. Have a great day. . . I need to get going or take a power nap. . . That is how it is.
> I practiced for 5 years while my husband went to seminary. Made him a hardy full breakfast @ 4 a.m. on the road @ 5 for a 3 hr ride. I was at work by 7a.m. and home by 3 for my power nap. We'd meet 30 minutes away on Church nights and a friend would feed us dinner and we would go together.
> 
> Edit:I was much younger then and could do it better. He would do all driving which gave me more time to needle.
> Things have changed a lot in 45 years. I must be getting a Tad older. LOL


Lol! It is sometimes a challenge to do both, but I manage pretty well, I read a couple pages while knitting, then reply to all that I want to reply to, then the cycle starts over. 
Don't worry, you'll know us all better than you can imagine quite quickly, it's a glorious place to be. :sm04: 
And we are quite happy that you have joined us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Definitely not reptiles for pet for me, yuk!


LOL! I'd take a snake(as long as it didn't need anything other than crickets to eat), over mice/rats/gerbils anyday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I heard on the radio the other day, the First Nations woman who came along right after the Broncos bus crash & called 911 has decided to call her baby Bronco Strong ????good grief


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Sorleena, I saw on Facebook it's your birthday, hope you are having a great one


Happy Birthday Sorlena!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's exactly what they plan to do- and then he can learn to aim later :sm01:
> 
> Gordon's sister is alseep and has been for about 1 1/2 hours so may wake soon. Once she wakes I will off here for around 24 hours.
> Have a book launch to attend this evening and assume won't get home till near time for bed. Then Bible Study tomorrow morning and need to do some shopping. And work out something to cook for tea in my 'finished' kitchen.
> Interesting that E knew immediately that it was better than it had been.


 :sm24:

E is a very observant little girl! Of course she immediately knew it was better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Tami, I do know that one from my days of being practice body for a friend learning massage therapy. Been drinking lots of water today,
> My name should be Mrs Peebody Lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking my spot. DD/Hannah took me out for an early mother's day lunch. Had a very nice time anc good food. We both had portabello mushroom burgers and truffel fries. For dessert we ordered a Green TeaTarimisu and a flourless chocolate cake with walnut caramel sauce and shared; both were decadent.


Ooh, it sounds lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. She had the shortest labor ever - in fact they didn't even think it was real labor as the baby was kicking like crazy and the contractions were far apart and very small. She said suddenly everything changed so they called for the sitter for the boys, raced off to the hospital, as my son was driving into the parking lot my daughter yelled she's here and so she delivered the baby herself. All of the ob people came streaming out of the er entrance asking where's the baby where's the mama is there a baby? She had huddled on her hands and knees under a blanket so the baby wouldn't get cold. Lol. My son said he got to the OB floor and sat down cause he figured he was going to pass out and split his head open. He said he never panicked, but he also didn't think the babe would be born in the car. He said the car was remarkably clean considering.....
> Anyhow, I've been trying to read along, but my phone is burning up today. I did go to work outside to work off the adrenaline. Lol.
> Sorry can't comment on y'alls posts my brain is fried.
> Off to eat dinner.


LOL!! Well, at least she was close to the hospital when she delivered. Poor DS, at least he was able to get to the floor and sit down before falling down. 
That car will never be the same again, lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sorlenna.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking so much better after just one day Joy, Arnica is brilliant stuff. A surgeon I once worked with always advised his patients to take Arnica tablets before surgery. Start taking a small amount about a week before and gradually build up so that by the time surgery came around you had a good level in your blood and keep taking it for as long as necessary after. Most post op pain is caused by internal swelling and bruising, so it makes sense to try and keep that bruising to a minimum.


It's baseball season again, and the boys are, of course, getting banged up getting hit by the ball, or hands bruised by the ball, ect. Damien is tall and skinny, so no cushion. He's a catcher. Even with his glove,and protective gear, he is feeling it. He was taking the rotted flooring off of the tree house the other day, and was propping each board up against a tree and hitting it with a hammer to break them in half. When the last board broke, a piece flew up and hit him in the front of the shoulder. Amber put some Arnica on the bruise there, and has been using it on his hand. He told her it has to go in the First Aid kit and stay in the car! It is to go to every game. After tonight, I know it will. We only got to see a few innings before we had to leave, but at least 3 of the boys, on both teams combined, had been hit by the ball. I sent Amber a text at 9:30 to see who won. We did! But.........they were sitting in the emergency room. Damien caught the ball funny and got hurt. They were waiting then. I haven't heard anything. She only had 2% battery left. I asked if she wanted me to go get Arriana, as it was at least an hour after bedtime, but she was being good, so she stayed with them. Score was 12-0!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


They look beautiful, and comfortable!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm fine with all farm animals, you just have to be cautious around new moms & bulls, but no rodents for me????gerbils remind me of rats & I hate mice
> We grew up bottle feeding lambs each spring & sometimes calves, they are so cute when Little & will come up .& suck your fingers.


For as much as I hate mice and rats, I can handle gerbils! We have has several. I even could hold them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such pretty little girls. Ãs was said yesterday, we sure have a good looking crop of GKs on the KTP????


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, oh dear hope Damien not severely hurt and mends soon. Glad Arnica part of first aid kit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS went back to work today so Kimber is back at my house for the next week. She's whiny this morning, I think she's missing him. He lost another calf last night, not sure what happened to the poor little thing, it was only 1 day old
> A cool grey day here, we are supposed to get rain????To wash away the dust & boost my plants although I don't supposed the farmers busy seeding want it. DH is only seeding green feed for silage for the cows so won't do that until the beginning of June.
> I think I will get out & clean my green house in hopes I can soon move my plants out there. The greenhouse gets used as a catch all for 10 months of the year so is always a mess when I need to use it.
> I have to pick GD up from school later, maybe GS too if it's too wet for him to go to baseball


Poor Kimber. Is this unusual for her? I don't remember you mentioning her whining when he leaves her with you, before. Sorry about the loss of a calf. And the full green house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sailing very close to the wind, again!


Hope you make it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's baseball season again, and the boys are, of course, getting banged up getting hit by the ball, or hands bruised by the ball, ect. Damien is tall and skinny, so no cushion. He's a catcher. Even with his glove,and protective gear, he is feeling it. He was taking the rotted flooring off of the tree house the other day, and was propping each board up against a tree and hitting it with a hammer to break them in half. When the last board broke, a piece flew up and hit him in the front of the shoulder. Amber put some Arnica on the bruise there, and has been using it on his hand. He told her it has to go in the First Aid kit and stay in the car! It is to go to every game. After tonight, I know it will. We only got to see a few innings before we had to leave, but at least 3 of the boys, on both teams combined, had been hit by the ball. I sent Amber a text at 9:30 to see who won. We did! But.........they were sitting in the emergency room. Damien caught the ball funny and got hurt. They were waiting then. I haven't heard anything. She only had 2% battery left. I asked if she wanted me to go get Arriana, as it was at least an hour after bedtime, but she was being good, so she stayed with them. Score was 12-0!!!


Oh dear, poor kid, he's doomed to be bruised, it sounds like. Arnica is a miracle, I've been using it on my knee, inside and out. 
I sure hope he didn't do too much damage, and will be 100% again soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Oh my! That was fast! Definitely an understatement! I am so glad they found a rental. What a beautiful name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, wonderful you had massage and your shoulder feels better.


Absolutely! I have a couple of sore spots today, but feel so much better than I have been. Hope your eyes are improving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. I'm especially proud that they have great manners, are happy and kind hearted. Their parents are doing a great job.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the " knitting dangerously " club ????
> Fingers crossed you make it
> I've started this and I'm positive now that I won't have enough but I have a plan b for a 2 tone dress I think????


Oh, that's going to be pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A quick story about the new tech generation. DGD and I were making pancakes and she asked if I would "pause" it so she could go to the washroom. Haha


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> [
> 
> Yes, that's the best way to do it. :sm24:
> Hopes that her hyst goes well and a quick recovery.


I hope so, too. She has huge anxiety issues, and is concerned. Her mom had uterine cancer. So, of course, that is on her mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for my seat at the table. I have been following since Friday. You all are real bunch of nice people. I wished I knew you all better. Does anyone get much needlework done while checking the tea and discussions? Seems hard to and follow the conversations. Have a great day. . . I need to get going or take a power nap. . . That is how it is.
> I practiced for 5 years while my husband went to seminary. Made him a hardy full breakfast @ 4 a.m. on the road @ 5 for a 3 hr ride. I was at work by 7a.m. and home by 3 for my power nap. We'd meet 30 minutes away on Church nights and a friend would feed us dinner and we would go together.
> 
> Edit:I was much younger then and could do it better. He would do all driving which gave me more time to needle.
> Things have changed a lot in 45 years. I must be getting a Tad older. LOL


I can't knit while reading, so, no!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Definitely not reptiles for pet for me, yuk!


Nope, nada, no way, huha not happening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> why not? --- sam


Too many restrictions that I won't deal with. I have gone on a food allergy diet twice. There is a long list of foods I am allergic to, in addition to garlic, but the way the allergies manifest is in weight, where as the garlic causes hives. I can loose/have lost, 10 pounds a month on it. But....no one else will eat the food I have to eat, so I was cooking 2 meals all the time. And I got pregnant both times I was on it. God works too many miracles (Thank you, God!). I am not giving him any reason to make me pregnant at my age! :sm02: 
And I am not sure I could handle it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


Pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so, too. She has huge anxiety issues, and is concerned. Her mom had uterine cancer. So, of course, that is on her mind.


Totally understandable, but hopefully she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, oh dear hope Damien not severely hurt and mends soon. Glad Arnica part of first aid kit.


He just sent me a text. He is fine, just a contusion. Thank you, God! I know someone who is going to be tired at school tomorrow! Good thing Arriana goes in the afternoon. I'll find out more tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Too many restrictions that I won't deal with. I have gone on a food allergy diet twice. There is a long list of foods I am allergic to, in addition to garlic, but the way the allergies manifest is in weight, where as the garlic causes hives. I can loose/have lost, 10 pounds a month on it. But....no one else will eat the food I have to eat, so I was cooking 2 meals all the time. And I got pregnant both times I was on it. God works too many miracles (Thank you, God!). I am not giving him any reason to make me pregnant at my age! :sm02:
> And I am not sure I could handle it.


 :sm06: :sm23: I can't say I blame you, can you even imagine starting all over now with a newborn, to say nothing of the pregnancy itself? I shudder to think. 
And I'm with you on not wanting to deal with trying to do the restrictions on the Keto diet, even if it didn't mess me up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, poor kid, he's doomed to be bruised, it sounds like. Arnica is a miracle, I've been using it on my knee, inside and out.
> I sure hope he didn't do too much damage, and will be 100% again soon.


Just got a text. He is fine, just a contusion. Yes, the kid is almost skin and bone, and grows an inch or more at a time, so no extra padding. He is their top catcher this year, and second in the batting line up. He really likes it. He doesn't even flinch when the ball comes at him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Totally understandable, but hopefully she has nothing to worry about.


From your lips (fingers) to God's ear! I see on Facebook that she is going out tomorrow night with friends and taking a glass blowing class. It will be so good for her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23: I can't say I blame you, can you even imagine starting all over now with a newborn, to say nothing of the pregnancy itself? I shudder to think.
> And I'm with you on not wanting to deal with trying to do the restrictions on the Keto diet, even if it didn't mess me up.


 :sm02: And it would really be a miracle birth, since there are missing parts!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD and her BFF brought sushi and cake! It was really good, and DD gave me another miniature rose, red to go with my white one. Now off to bed...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got a text. He is fine, just a contusion. Yes, the kid is almost skin and bone, and grows an inch or more at a time, so no extra padding. He is their top catcher this year, and second in the batting line up. He really likes it. He doesn't even flinch when the ball comes at him.


That's good, much better than a break or bone bruise. It is hard on the bones and joints when they grow so fast. 
Lovely though that he's loving baseball and catcher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> From your lips (fingers) to God's ear! I see on Facebook that she is going out tomorrow night with friends and taking a glass blowing class. It will be so good for her!


That will be a very good distraction for her. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm02: And it would really be a miracle birth, since there are missing parts!


LOL!! That would make it pretty interesting, but you'd be rich if you could manage it. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and her BFF brought sushi and cake! It was really good, and DD gave me another miniature rose, red to go with my white one. Now off to bed...


That's great!

Lol! I just had "painting the roses red, we're painting the roses red" run through my brain. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad it is only a contusion.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thanks for the goodnight laugh. Pregnant! And missing parts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Poor Kimber. Is this unusual for her? I don't remember you mentioning her whining when he leaves her with you, before. Sorry about the loss of a calf. And the full green house.


Yes, it is unusual but DS has been home 6 of the last 7 weeks as he used his vacation for calving time & somehow I think she knew he was off to work????she was fine by tonight as the GKs were here & she loves them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, glad your GS is just bruised 
Sorleena, nice DD to bring food & flowers.
I have never seen arnica here, I’ll have to check if it’s available.
We had a wicked thunderstorm just after supper. DS had some texts at work with photos of hail nearby so called & told me to put the new vehicle in the Quonset Just in case,we didn’t get hail but had a real cloudburst for about 15 minutes but like Tami, my rain guage isn’t out yet.
I’m off to North Battleford tomorrow to see a gynaecologist, my doctor wants to take me off the very low dose Premarin I’m on ãs he thinks it’s not good for me but every time I try to stop it I get terrible migraines. Originally I had told the doctor who did my hysterectomy that I didn’t want it but he assured me this dose would be safe for the rest of my life if needed, I certainly needed something, I couldn’t even sit up without throwing up at that time. We’ll see that this dr says. DHs cousin is going with me


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie, you know your body and having migraines is not good for you either. Stick to your medicine that works for you.
Some folk need to stay on hormone replacement or their body reverts to bad symptoms. Hope the doctor sees reason to stay on it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. She had the shortest labor ever - in fact they didn't even think it was real labor as the baby was kicking like crazy and the contractions were far apart and very small. She said suddenly everything changed so they called for the sitter for the boys, raced off to the hospital, as my son was driving into the parking lot my daughter yelled she's here and so she delivered the baby herself. All of the ob people came streaming out of the er entrance asking where's the baby where's the mama is there a baby? She had huddled on her hands and knees under a blanket so the baby wouldn't get cold. Lol. My son said he got to the OB floor and sat down cause he figured he was going to pass out and split his head open. He said he never panicked, but he also didn't think the babe would be born in the car. He said the car was remarkably clean considering.....
> Anyhow, I've been trying to read along, but my phone is burning up today. I did go to work outside to work off the adrenaline. Lol.
> Sorry can't comment on y'alls posts my brain is fried.
> Off to eat dinner.


What a scary experience, though I'm sure if you find yourself in that situation you don't have time to be scared, you're too busy doing what comes naturally! Glad it all ended with Mom and baby well. Have you seen her yet?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's baseball season again, and the boys are, of course, getting banged up getting hit by the ball, or hands bruised by the ball, ect. Damien is tall and skinny, so no cushion. He's a catcher. Even with his glove,and protective gear, he is feeling it. He was taking the rotted flooring off of the tree house the other day, and was propping each board up against a tree and hitting it with a hammer to break them in half. When the last board broke, a piece flew up and hit him in the front of the shoulder. Amber put some Arnica on the bruise there, and has been using it on his hand. He told her it has to go in the First Aid kit and stay in the car! It is to go to every game. After tonight, I know it will. We only got to see a few innings before we had to leave, but at least 3 of the boys, on both teams combined, had been hit by the ball. I sent Amber a text at 9:30 to see who won. We did! But.........they were sitting in the emergency room. Damien caught the ball funny and got hurt. They were waiting then. I haven't heard anything. She only had 2% battery left. I asked if she wanted me to go get Arriana, as it was at least an hour after bedtime, but she was being good, so she stayed with them. Score was 12-0!!!


Poor Damien, he's certainly in the wars isn't he. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think you're right it would be better with white sugar, but I am being piggy with it all the same!
> I want to try it with maple syrup and pecans which will be nice too, lots of ways you can enjoy it.


I'm going to doit over the weekend- but without the nuts. I'm not that fond of nuts in that type of thing. Maybe some cranberries- what do you think? Brown sugar, no lime, white chocolate. Just thought of thep cranberries as I was typing this.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sorlenna. Hope you have a wonderful day and get thoroughly spoilt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww. I wonder if she would be ok at day care if they ever have a visiting baby farm animals? She might be ok with them when there are lots of other little kids around enjoying.
> :sm19:


I don't take her to the children's zoo becuase the couple of times I took her she hated it- so figure we may as well do what she loves. Don't know how she would go if they had animals inside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor E maybe she will grow out of it ,I'm not good with animals either , never had any pets when I was little although a friend did have some white mice that I could bear to hold but when middle son wanted a gerbil and a rabbit husband had to help him look after them I'm ok with dogs and cats but that's it ,


Whereas I would prefer a rabbit. Have looked after dogs and a cat. The dogs very hard to pat, cat not so much. Rabbits I don't mind. E was OK with Pepper (their rabbit) but she wouldn't remember him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


Two delightful looking girls looking nice and summery indeed
And we are definitely needing our warm clothes now. 18C (65) so getting cool here at last. Only 16 (61) tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


So from not wanting to come she came in a great hurry. So did she arrive in the car or did they manage to make it to the hospital? Not sure if the labour or the delivery were enroute. Lovely name indeed. Congratulations on the new granddaughter.
And what a relief to finally have a place to move to. Now to hope Amelia Pearl is an easy baby so the move can be achieved easily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, I'd have some lizards in a heartbeat were I set up for them. Snakes, not so much! LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm going to doit over the weekend- but without the nuts. I'm not that fond of nuts in that type of thing. Maybe some cranberries- what do you think? Brown sugar, no lime, white chocolate. Just thought of thep cranberries as I was typing this.


Yes that is a good one. Dried fruits go well with that, my niece does it with cranberries as a Christmas treat. None left of my batch I made, very yummy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for my seat at the table. I have been following since Friday. You all are real bunch of nice people. I wished I knew you all better. Does anyone get much needlework done while checking the tea and discussions? Seems hard to and follow the conversations. Have a great day. . . I need to get going or take a power nap. . . That is how it is.
> I practiced for 5 years while my husband went to seminary. Made him a hardy full breakfast @ 4 a.m. on the road @ 5 for a 3 hr ride. I was at work by 7a.m. and home by 3 for my power nap. We'd meet 30 minutes away on Church nights and a friend would feed us dinner and we would go together.
> 
> Edit:I was much younger then and could do it better. He would do all driving which gave me more time to needle.
> Things have changed a lot in 45 years. I must be getting a Tad older. LOL


Good that you enjoying it here with us. The only way to get to know us is to keep hanging around. Some of us have been here 7 years so don't worry about not knowing us. Just like joining any new group you need some time to get to know us. 
I get plenty of knitting done as I chat here-but I was bought up by a mother who knitted and read so I thought it was normal. So 50 years of knitting and reading makes it easy on the computer as well.
I like the novels that are written here sometimes as I can get a real run on the knitting going!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Talking of novels- real ones this time- Bonnie I think it was you who read The Woolgrowers Companion. Finished it recently and enjoyed it. Shows how much society has changed since the 1940s.

And Nevada Barr was talked about here (I think) as well. Just finishing High Country and really enjoying it- will be reading more of her books.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A quick story about the new tech generation. DGD and I were making pancakes and she asked if I would "pause" it so she could go to the washroom. Haha


How hilarious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went out for breakfast with the motorcycle group this morning, then came back and I went to do laundry--had lots of sheets and towels so it was really piled up. But now done! I stopped by the grocery on the way back to see if they had any no sugar added baked goods but no luck (not even a mix, though it's too hot today to bake--92F). So I just picked up some veggies and came back to the house. I got all the laundry put away and put some things in the storage box for the summer. It's nearly suppertime and I have no idea what to fix. Oh well. We'll eat something eventually. LOL
> 
> Love seeing the pictures of the beautiful children and Sonja, you look to be off to a good start--I like that pattern.
> 
> Hope to be back later. Hugs & blessings to all.


It is getting hot out your way indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are cool little critters for sure. I love their tiny wee feet and faces. There was a post on main forum the other day where a lady was gardening and got bitten by a copperhead snake. Luckily her hubby was there and rushed her to hospital. So glad we don't have snakes here, they are so scary. Have seen them up close in Aussie and Asia and no thank you!!


Saw that post as well- we have plenty of snakes here though most of us don't see that many. And very few people are bitten-the snakes are as afraid of us as we are of them.
Gecko's are indeed lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty jumper- a few of the other items look really good to so had to download the book!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. She had the shortest labor ever - in fact they didn't even think it was real labor as the baby was kicking like crazy and the contractions were far apart and very small. She said suddenly everything changed so they called for the sitter for the boys, raced off to the hospital, as my son was driving into the parking lot my daughter yelled she's here and so she delivered the baby herself. All of the ob people came streaming out of the er entrance asking where's the baby where's the mama is there a baby? She had huddled on her hands and knees under a blanket so the baby wouldn't get cold. Lol. My son said he got to the OB floor and sat down cause he figured he was going to pass out and split his head open. He said he never panicked, but he also didn't think the babe would be born in the car. He said the car was remarkably clean considering.....
> Anyhow, I've been trying to read along, but my phone is burning up today. I did go to work outside to work off the adrenaline. Lol.
> Sorry can't comment on y'alls posts my brain is fried.
> Off to eat dinner.


Well she made it to the hospital- just didn't realise she should wait until she was inside to come. Probably almost worse for the driver trying to get to the hospital knowing a baby might arrive at any time. So your son didn't even get to be able to say he delivered her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's baseball season again, and the boys are, of course, getting banged up getting hit by the ball, or hands bruised by the ball, ect. Damien is tall and skinny, so no cushion. He's a catcher. Even with his glove,and protective gear, he is feeling it. He was taking the rotted flooring off of the tree house the other day, and was propping each board up against a tree and hitting it with a hammer to break them in half. When the last board broke, a piece flew up and hit him in the front of the shoulder. Amber put some Arnica on the bruise there, and has been using it on his hand. He told her it has to go in the First Aid kit and stay in the car! It is to go to every game. After tonight, I know it will. We only got to see a few innings before we had to leave, but at least 3 of the boys, on both teams combined, had been hit by the ball. I sent Amber a text at 9:30 to see who won. We did! But.........they were sitting in the emergency room. Damien caught the ball funny and got hurt. They were waiting then. I haven't heard anything. She only had 2% battery left. I asked if she wanted me to go get Arriana, as it was at least an hour after bedtime, but she was being good, so she stayed with them. Score was 12-0!!!


At least if you are going to end up in ER after a game is good to win- and especially such a good win. Hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Too many restrictions that I won't deal with. I have gone on a food allergy diet twice. There is a long list of foods I am allergic to, in addition to garlic, but the way the allergies manifest is in weight, where as the garlic causes hives. I can loose/have lost, 10 pounds a month on it. But....no one else will eat the food I have to eat, so I was cooking 2 meals all the time. And I got pregnant both times I was on it. God works too many miracles (Thank you, God!). I am not giving him any reason to make me pregnant at my age! :sm02:
> And I am not sure I could handle it.


Delightful as the GKs are I sure wouldn't want my own child now. Hand them back after a day suits me fine thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm02: And it would really be a miracle birth, since there are missing parts!


Minor detail


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I get plenty of knitting done as I chat here-but I was bought by a mother who knitted and read so I thought it was normal.


...and exactly how much did she pay for you? A bargain at twice the price I'm sure!
:sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, glad your GS is just bruised
> Sorleena, nice DD to bring food & flowers.
> I have never seen arnica here, I'll have to check if it's available.
> We had a wicked thunderstorm just after supper. DS had some texts at work with photos of hail nearby so called & told me to put the new vehicle in the Quonset Just in case,we didn't get hail but had a real cloudburst for about 15 minutes but like Tami, my rain guage isn't out yet.
> I'm off to North Battleford tomorrow to see a gynaecologist, my doctor wants to take me off the very low dose Premarin I'm on ãs he thinks it's not good for me but every time I try to stop it I get terrible migraines. Originally I had told the doctor who did my hysterectomy that I didn't want it but he assured me this dose would be safe for the rest of my life if needed, I certainly needed something, I couldn't even sit up without throwing up at that time. We'll see that this dr says. DHs cousin is going with me


Interesting to see if the gynaecologist has any suggestions. But sometimes you just have to take something even if there are some risks just to make life bearable. I'm just so relieved mine settled back down once menopause finished. I still get them occasionally but as they aren't bad it isn't an issue- unlike every 4 days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Linda! (Sorlenna)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> ...and exactly how much did she pay for you? A bargain at twice the price I'm sure!
> :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


She never did tell me how much I was worth!
And I've gone back and added 2 extra letters- sure you can't figure out what letters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sorlenna- hope you have a great day and get looked after nicely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, summertime and sundresses and shorts. Maybe 80f degrees today.


Gorgeous girls. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Well I'm getting absolutely zilch done this morning. Our dil delivered the baby last night after a harrowing 20or so minutes of labor in the front seat of their car enroute to the hospital. She went from slight contractions 15 minutes apart to delivery. My son in the understatement of the year said it's not the recommended way to have a baby! But God was gracious and both mama and baby are well. Her name is Amelia Pearl. Such a cute name I think. Oh and they signed on a rental last night as well! Lol!


Oh golly.... wow I am glad all is well with mother and baby, congratulations to all. And wonderful that they have a rental also. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


Not Free today


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you for my seat at the table. I have been following since Friday. You all are real bunch of nice people. I wished I knew you all better. Does anyone get much needlework done while checking the tea and discussions? Seems hard to and follow the conversations. Have a great day. . . I need to get going or take a power nap. . . That is how it is.
> I practiced for 5 years while my husband went to seminary. Made him a hardy full breakfast @ 4 a.m. on the road @ 5 for a 3 hr ride. I was at work by 7a.m. and home by 3 for my power nap. We'd meet 30 minutes away on Church nights and a friend would feed us dinner and we would go together.
> 
> Edit:I was much younger then and could do it better. He would do all driving which gave me more time to needle.
> Things have changed a lot in 45 years. I must be getting a Tad older. LOL


It takes a while to keep up and get to know us all, but keep at it coz we are a really nice caring TP family. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


That's really pretty Bonnie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The rain didn't last long & now the sun is out quite nice although it's cool, about 15/59.
> I picked GD up from school, GS is off to ball. We went out to one of the local greenhouses to have a look, I still have a gift certificate from last year, we bought a few things for my big tubs on the deck & GD got 2 to give her mom for mother's day on Sunday.


Once your flowers are in and blooming can we have photos please? Love seeing other people's gardens. :sm11:

We are to have a couple of days of Arctic blast here tomorrow and Friday.... and its pouring rain here tonight. I think our good weather has long gone now for a while.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks. It's just a regular day around here though.


Happy Birthday! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I don't care for them either,but they do serve a purpose. They also help pollinate our fruits and some orchids. Not so great on tomatoes. Here's what I found when I googled to make sure this was good information. "
> In early summer wasps, like bees, pollinate plants and flowers as they feed on nectar. If we were to eradicate all wasps it would cause more problems than it would solve. So, wasps do serve a purpose and despite being a problem at certain times of the year, they are a beneficial insect." I try and remember this when they threaten to sting me.


Here they are an exotic- (introduced) species and do more harm than good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. She had the shortest labor ever - in fact they didn't even think it was real labor as the baby was kicking like crazy and the contractions were far apart and very small. She said suddenly everything changed so they called for the sitter for the boys, raced off to the hospital, as my son was driving into the parking lot my daughter yelled she's here and so she delivered the baby herself. All of the ob people came streaming out of the er entrance asking where's the baby where's the mama is there a baby? She had huddled on her hands and knees under a blanket so the baby wouldn't get cold. Lol. My son said he got to the OB floor and sat down cause he figured he was going to pass out and split his head open. He said he never panicked, but he also didn't think the babe would be born in the car. He said the car was remarkably clean considering.....
> Anyhow, I've been trying to read along, but my phone is burning up today. I did go to work outside to work off the adrenaline. Lol.
> Sorry can't comment on y'alls posts my brain is fried.
> Off to eat dinner.


Wow! An entrance to be remembered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you make it!


 :sm24: 
I am going to have to buy more- probably a contrast or toning yarn- looks like Spotlight no longer stocks this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23: I can't say I blame you, can you even imagine starting all over now with a newborn, to say nothing of the pregnancy itself? I shudder to think.
> And I'm with you on not wanting to deal with trying to do the restrictions on the Keto diet, even if it didn't mess me up.


re: Keto Diet- I also found it very expensive- quite a lot of the recipes I will continue to use, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, glad your GS is just bruised
> Sorleena, nice DD to bring food & flowers.
> I have never seen arnica here, I'll have to check if it's available.
> We had a wicked thunderstorm just after supper. DS had some texts at work with photos of hail nearby so called & told me to put the new vehicle in the Quonset Just in case,we didn't get hail but had a real cloudburst for about 15 minutes but like Tami, my rain guage isn't out yet.
> I'm off to North Battleford tomorrow to see a gynaecologist, my doctor wants to take me off the very low dose Premarin I'm on ãs he thinks it's not good for me but every time I try to stop it I get terrible migraines. Originally I had told the doctor who did my hysterectomy that I didn't want it but he assured me this dose would be safe for the rest of my life if needed, I certainly needed something, I couldn't even sit up without throwing up at that time. We'll see that this dr says. DHs cousin is going with me


Hope you get this sorted, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm going to doit over the weekend- but without the nuts. I'm not that fond of nuts in that type of thing. Maybe some cranberries- what do you think? Brown sugar, no lime, white chocolate. Just thought of thep cranberries as I was typing this.


What about chopped ginger?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Delightful as the GKs are I sure wouldn't want my own child now. Hand them back after a day suits me fine thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Linda! (Sorlenna)


From me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What about chopped ginger?


That would be good too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would be good too.


Having done the taste test, I think it would work well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so, too. She has huge anxiety issues, and is concerned. Her mom had uterine cancer. So, of course, that is on her mind.


Prayers for her. The C is a very scary word.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Two delightful looking girls looking nice and summery indeed
> And we are definitely needing our warm clothes now. 18C (65) so getting cool here at last. Only 16 (61) tomorrow.


I love that we are on opposite ends of the earth, but together in almost real time on here. It's definitely a blessing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> How hilarious.


She was also "typing" on the calculator taking notes of everything we did. Wonder whose behavior she was modeling there?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's good, much better than a break or bone bruise. It is hard on the bones and joints when they grow so fast.
> Lovely though that he's loving baseball and catcher.


He started in soccer, like his dad, but wasn't really interested. He asked to play baseball, so Amber got him on a team. From the first time on the field, you could see the focus. Doesn't matter what position he plays, the focus is there. He got a surprise the other day, coach put him at first base! He did good, but if he's not catching, he's usually at 3rd or left outfield. And very respectful of all players. If someone on the other team is hurt on the field, he is the first taking a knee. (Totally different from taking a knee during the National Anthem). It shows the other team members that they are concerned for the person injured, until condition is known, and play can resume.

I haven't heard any details yet this morning. The few innings we got to watch last night, they brought in 6 runs, with Damien bringing in the last one we got to see. He hit to first, then stole the rest of the bases. That kid can steal a base in a blink! Those eyes are always watching the ball for an opportunity!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! That would make it pretty interesting, but you'd be rich if you could manage it. :sm23:


I sure would! But I'd rather win the lottery. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad it is only a contusion.


Thanks. Me, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thanks for the goodnight laugh. Pregnant! And missing parts.


You are welcome! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it is unusual but DS has been home 6 of the last 7 weeks as he used his vacation for calving time & somehow I think she knew he was off to work????she was fine by tonight as the GKs were here & she loves them


I'm glad she is just missing him. She isn't used to him being home that long at a stretch. I forgot he was home that long. Grands are great at distractions!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, glad your GS is just bruised
> Sorleena, nice DD to bring food & flowers.
> I have never seen arnica here, I'll have to check if it's available.
> We had a wicked thunderstorm just after supper. DS had some texts at work with photos of hail nearby so called & told me to put the new vehicle in the Quonset Just in case,we didn't get hail but had a real cloudburst for about 15 minutes but like Tami, my rain guage isn't out yet.
> I'm off to North Battleford tomorrow to see a gynaecologist, my doctor wants to take me off the very low dose Premarin I'm on ãs he thinks it's not good for me but every time I try to stop it I get terrible migraines. Originally I had told the doctor who did my hysterectomy that I didn't want it but he assured me this dose would be safe for the rest of my life if needed, I certainly needed something, I couldn't even sit up without throwing up at that time. We'll see that this dr says. DHs cousin is going with me


Keeping you in my thoughts. Hope something works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Poor Damien, he's certainly in the wars isn't he. Hope he's feeling better soon.


Me, too, thank you. I am wondering if he's going through another growth spurt. Of course the board flying had nothing to do with growing. The boards were so rotten it only took one hammer blow for them to break. Of course there was probably a better/smarter way to break them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least if you are going to end up in ER after a game is good to win- and especially such a good win. Hope it is nothing too serious.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Delightful as the GKs are I sure wouldn't want my own child now. Hand them back after a day suits me fine thank you.


Suits me that way, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Minor detail


 :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He started in soccer, like his dad, but wasn't really interested. He asked to play baseball, so Amber got him on a team. From the first time on the field, you could see the focus. Doesn't matter what position he plays, the focus is there. He got a surprise the other day, coach put him at first base! He did good, but if he's not catching, he's usually at 3rd or left outfield. And very respectful of all players. If someone on the other team is hurt on the field, he is the first taking a knee. (Totally different from taking a knee during the National Anthem). It shows the other team members that they are concerned for the person injured, until condition is known, and play can resume.
> 
> I haven't heard any details yet this morning. The few innings we got to watch last night, they brought in 6 runs, with Damien bringing in the last one we got to see. He hit to first, then stole the rest of the bases. That kid can steal a base in a blink! Those eyes are always watching the ball for an opportunity!


I've always loved baseball/softball. So glad he found his sport. I played quite alot in my younger years and played third base...the hot corner! Have to be able to feld the ball quickly and fire it off to first base.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am going to have to buy more- probably a contrast or toning yarn- looks like Spotlight no longer stocks this one.


Darn, was hoping you would have enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for her. The C is a very scary word.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love that we are on opposite ends of the earth, but together in almost real time on here. It's definitely a blessing.


Amen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She was also "typing" on the calculator taking notes of everything we did. Wonder whose behavior she was modeling there?


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've always loved baseball/softball. So glad he found his sport. I played quite alot in my younger years and played third base...the hot corner! Have to be able to feld the ball quickly and fire it off to first base.


It's the only sport I don't mind watching. I am so glad he's not in soccer. I went to one game and cringed the whole time. Said it would be the only game I went to! Now, Arriana may play this fall. I will try to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm caught up for this morning. I need to get bills paid, breakfast, and then a hair cut in an hour. See you later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Linda! (Sorlenna)


Thank you! Beautiful ????, just like the new one. "She" needs a name; the white is Rosie, original, I know. Haha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure would! But I'd rather win the lottery. :sm23:


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Not Free today


It's a bit tricky, but if you add your email, the free downloads (a lot of them) will show up in your mailbox. Then open and scroll down to the lace patterns. Once you open that, you'll see the 10 patterns ebook. Interweave has many nice ebooks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I’ve loved Nevada Barr books also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope new doc can come up with workable solution. I don’t get migraines, thankfully, but do get ocular migraines. Eye doc said ice on back of neck helps, and it does.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Sorlenna- hope you have a great day and get looked after nicely.


Happy birthday from me too, Sorlenna????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking of novels- real ones this time- Bonnie I think it was you who read The Woolgrowers Companion. Finished it recently and enjoyed it. Shows how much society has changed since the 1940s.
> 
> And Nevada Barr was talked about here (I think) as well. Just finishing High Country and really enjoying it- will be reading more of her books.


I haven't read the Wollgrowers one but have read High Country & enjoy her books.
I'm reading Winter of the World by Ken Follett, it's a sequel to Fall of the Giants & there's another too, I don't know what it's called. What I've read so far is really good, lots of history, apparently he does lots of research to. Make sure everything is accurate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Delightful as the GKs are I sure wouldn't want my own child now. Hand them back after a day suits me fine thank you.


Exactly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Interesting to see if the gynaecologist has any suggestions. But sometimes you just have to take something even if there are some risks just to make life bearable. I'm just so relieved mine settled back down once menopause finished. I still get them occasionally but as they aren't bad it isn't an issue- unlike every 4 days.


Good you don't get so many any more 
I don't get a lot anymore,thankfully but when I wasn't on the Premarin, they were continuous. I seem to only get them when I get into things I shouldn't, snow mould, dust, Canola flowers...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Not Free today


If you scroll down the page, it says it's free as part of a lace collection


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Once your flowers are in and blooming can we have photos please? Love seeing other people's gardens. :sm11:
> 
> We are to have a couple of days of Arctic blast here tomorrow and Friday.... and its pouring rain here tonight. I think our good weather has long gone now for a while.


We have a nasty north wind today, only 3C/38F now only supposed to get up to 12/54 but the sun is shining.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! An entrance to be remembered!


I wonder what they will put on her birth certificate for Place of birth????. 
The hospital where I worked wasn't within the town limits so all kids born there had a land location for birth place (I don't know that location but our home quarter is SW 18-54-21 W3 so it's a number like that). DS2 was born there & when he sent his birth certificate in to get a passport, they put Lloydminster ãs his place of birth because they didint know what the numbers meant????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me, too, thank you. I am wondering if he's going through another growth spurt. Of course the board flying had nothing to do with growing. The boards were so rotten it only took one hammer blow for them to break. Of course there was probably a better/smarter way to break them.


But the smarter way wouldn't be nearly so much fun????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've always loved baseball/softball. So glad he found his sport. I played quite alot in my younger years and played third base...the hot corner! Have to be able to feld the ball quickly and fire it off to first base.


I liked playing ball but I wasn't very good at it. I was much better at curling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom’s history.

I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some “spots” in her back, I’m thinking lymph nodes but she wasn’t sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn’t good news. She will be starting chemo soon.

Well, I better get moving TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Well, at least she was close to the hospital when she delivered. Poor DS, at least he was able to get to the floor and sit down before falling down.
> That car will never be the same again, lol.


I know right! At least they have quite a story! Oh my goodness! I slept like the dead last night - surprisingly - my DH didn't. He had an MRI yesterday now waiting for them to read it and figure out which section of the orthopedic clinic he needs an appointment with the surgery part or the therapy part. Yes, it's divided funnily. But he also gets these horrific ear pains is the only way I can describe it, which is due to stress. The area behind his left ear gets these shooting pains that make him cringe and wince. He cant open his mouth very well, can't chew - only swallow soft things - and nothing really seems to help except time and he also takes some natural relaxing tablets. He had it checked out years ago and the nerve behind his left ear gets all swollen and thus causes this extreme pain. Weird huh? Well he had a very stressful day with one thing and another so had one of these episodes. Poor guy. He's only 1 month away from retiring - I'm hoping this will go away totally when he doesn't have crazy stress anymore. 
They kept in the new mama overnight since she had lost a lot of blood.... but both she and baby are doing great. My son has off until Monday and her mom is coming on Saturday for a week. Thankfully the house they are in now is furnished so there's not much packing to do as most of it stayed packed. I think they move in just before the first of June. 
I saw the picture of Rookies 2 grand daughters, such cuties! Yay for sisters and summer time! Bonnie, the pattern is real pretty and the yarn looks lovely. 
Kayjo, I have rhubarb too....have used a lot already - I'm trying to let it grow up a bit more again, but will steal a few stalks again today to make sauce. I just wish it did t need so much sugar. Fine for DH who never puts on an ounce but not so much for me. 
We had a crazy wind storm last night... no damage tho I feared for a couple of tree limbs, but they thankfully did what they were supposed to do and stayed attached to the tree. Now woke up to showers. Very welcome indeed. But showers here usually don't amount to much total moisture, but we'll take anything we get. 
Sorry, rambled on and on - obviously my brain is still on overload.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Sorlenna.


And from me!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's baseball season again, and the boys are, of course, getting banged up getting hit by the ball, or hands bruised by the ball, ect. Damien is tall and skinny, so no cushion. He's a catcher. Even with his glove,and protective gear, he is feeling it. He was taking the rotted flooring off of the tree house the other day, and was propping each board up against a tree and hitting it with a hammer to break them in half. When the last board broke, a piece flew up and hit him in the front of the shoulder. Amber put some Arnica on the bruise there, and has been using it on his hand. He told her it has to go in the First Aid kit and stay in the car! It is to go to every game. After tonight, I know it will. We only got to see a few innings before we had to leave, but at least 3 of the boys, on both teams combined, had been hit by the ball. I sent Amber a text at 9:30 to see who won. We did! But.........they were sitting in the emergency room. Damien caught the ball funny and got hurt. They were waiting then. I haven't heard anything. She only had 2% battery left. I asked if she wanted me to go get Arriana, as it was at least an hour after bedtime, but she was being good, so she stayed with them. Score was 12-0!!!


Is arnica good for swelling? I wonder if putting it on DH's ear would help? Maybe? Sounds weird I know, but desperate times require desperate measures. 
Great score for your grandsons! But not great Damien got injured. Hope he's o.k.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so, too. She has huge anxiety issues, and is concerned. Her mom had uterine cancer. So, of course, that is on her mind.


Oh man, hope it goes well and no sign of cancer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


So sorry for this sad news.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Nope, nada, no way, huha not happening.


Nor me - I hate all reptiles.....don't like rodents either...of any sort....although when I was 8 I had a pet hamster. Not sure how my mother allowed me to keep it....my grandpa built the cutest little house for it...complete with a little loft for sleeping in. Of course the darn thing did finally escape and fried himself clutching the wires behind the stove. I was heartbroken - my mom not so much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So I started on this sweater for myself a few nights ago, I've now started 4 times but finally got it the right size
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected
> 
> ...


Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Too many restrictions that I won't deal with. I have gone on a food allergy diet twice. There is a long list of foods I am allergic to, in addition to garlic, but the way the allergies manifest is in weight, where as the garlic causes hives. I can loose/have lost, 10 pounds a month on it. But....no one else will eat the food I have to eat, so I was cooking 2 meals all the time. And I got pregnant both times I was on it. God works too many miracles (Thank you, God!). I am not giving him any reason to make me pregnant at my age! :sm02:
> And I am not sure I could handle it.


Lol????????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23: I can't say I blame you, can you even imagine starting all over now with a newborn, to say nothing of the pregnancy itself? I shudder to think.
> And I'm with you on not wanting to deal with trying to do the restrictions on the Keto diet, even if it didn't mess me up.


Ya know about 2 months ago I tried to diet and was very strict about it.... no carbs lots of good fats and absolutely no sugars of any kind and that included fruit. Well, got to feeling so sick after a week or 2 of that plus as it happened that was the time I needed to get my blood drawn and when I went for the results my numbers for the sugars in the blood went up! I have never ever had issues with that before. Naturopath couldn't believe it when I told him what I had been doing. So moral of the story for me is eating sensibly nothing extreme and keep walking and working in the garden.edit to say I never even lost an ounce grrrr.....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Sorlenna. Hope you have a wonderful day and get thoroughly spoilt.


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, glad your GS is just bruised
> Sorleena, nice DD to bring food & flowers.
> I have never seen arnica here, I'll have to check if it's available.
> We had a wicked thunderstorm just after supper. DS had some texts at work with photos of hail nearby so called & told me to put the new vehicle in the Quonset Just in case,we didn't get hail but had a real cloudburst for about 15 minutes but like Tami, my rain guage isn't out yet.
> I'm off to North Battleford tomorrow to see a gynaecologist, my doctor wants to take me off the very low dose Premarin I'm on ãs he thinks it's not good for me but every time I try to stop it I get terrible migraines. Originally I had told the doctor who did my hysterectomy that I didn't want it but he assured me this dose would be safe for the rest of my life if needed, I certainly needed something, I couldn't even sit up without throwing up at that time. We'll see that this dr says. DHs cousin is going with me


Hope he can find something else for you. Migraines are no fun....is there a reason why he wants you off the Premarin?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a scary experience, though I'm sure if you find yourself in that situation you don't have time to be scared, you're too busy doing what comes naturally! Glad it all ended with Mom and baby well. Have you seen her yet?


No not yet....trying to figure out when I can sneak up there for a visit.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> So from not wanting to come she came in a great hurry. So did she arrive in the car or did they manage to make it to the hospital? Not sure if the labour or the delivery were enroute. Lovely name indeed. Congratulations on the new granddaughter.
> And what a relief to finally have a place to move to. Now to hope Amelia Pearl is an easy baby so the move can be achieved easily.


No, mom delivered baby herself in the car just as they drove into the parking lot....so close ???? she said last night that going super fast is not all it's cracked out to be....she went from virtually nothing - just twinges - to full blown labor in 10 minutes. We figure she heard they had a house so all systems were go and she was coming to join the party.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good that you enjoying it here with us. The only way to get to know us is to keep hanging around. Some of us have been here 7 years so don't worry about not knowing us. Just like joining any new group you need some time to get to know us.
> I get plenty of knitting done as I chat here-but I was bought up by a mother who knitted and read so I thought it was normal. So 50 years of knitting and reading makes it easy on the computer as well.
> I like the novels that are written here sometimes as I can get a real run on the knitting going!


I can't read and knit at the same time, well a few words here and there, but nothing too fancy! I love listening to podcasts and books on my computer do that all the time, watch documentaries as well, I find if I can hear what's going on I don't have to watch closely at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure would! But I'd rather win the lottery. :sm23:


 :sm23: I certainly would agree with you on that!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It takes a while to keep up and get to know us all, but keep at it coz we are a really nice caring TP family. :sm11:


This a lovely group of people. I had been lurking for a very long time and was quite hesitant to join in, but now that I have they can't shut me up! ???? sorry everyone! I love reading about all the different countries and the different habits of people I. Countries from across the globe. People post the most amazing pictures and the knitting they do is real craftsmanship. Gorgeous things - very inspiring and educational. Goodness another book....sorry everyone, obviously my brain is still not settling......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what they will put on her birth certificate for Place of birth????.
> The hospital where I worked wasn't within the town limits so all kids born there had a land location for birth place (I don't know that location but our home quarter is SW 18-54-21 W3 so it's a number like that). DS2 was born there & when he sent his birth certificate in to get a passport, they put Lloydminster ãs his place of birth because they didint know what the numbers meant????


Lol that's funny...never heard of that...and yes, I wonder - could hardly put down front seat of the car!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


That's so hard....I'm sorry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> This a lovely group of people. I had been lurking for a very long time and was quite hesitant to join in, but now that I have they can't shut me up! ???? sorry everyone! I love reading about all the different countries and the different habits of people I. Countries from across the globe. People post the most amazing pictures and the knitting they do is real craftsmanship. Gorgeous things - very inspiring and educational. Goodness another book....sorry everyone, obviously my brain is still not settling......


Lol I was like that just over 3 years ago , and they still can't shut me up ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


So sorry to hear that Bonnie , do hope the chemo does it's job 
.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello everyone again today. Tea got cold, need to warm it up. Still following.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Is arnica good for swelling? I wonder if putting it on DH's ear would help? Maybe? Sounds weird I know, but desperate times require desperate measures.
> Great score for your grandsons! But not great Damien got injured. Hope he's o.k.


An overloaded brain is understandable. Congrats on the new granddaughter; goodness what a story to tell. Kudos to your son and DDIL.

I wonder if some lavender or chamomile essential oil would help with you husband's ear nerve; both are calming oils. He could just put some on a cotton ball and inhale it. Just be sure you get a good quality oil. You can order Young Living oils from Amazon or find good ones at co-ops or health food stores.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Sorlenna!!! Sounds like it was a Good celebration!


Sorlenna said:


> DD and her BFF brought sushi and cake! It was really good, and DD gave me another miniature rose, red to go with my white one. Now off to bed...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your cousin


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Sorlenna!!! Sounds like it was a Good celebration!


It was a big surprise!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn, was hoping you would have enough.


I am back to speed knitting on the second two tone one- not at all sure I'll have enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what they will put on her birth certificate for Place of birth????.
> The hospital where I worked wasn't within the town limits so all kids born there had a land location for birth place (I don't know that location but our home quarter is SW 18-54-21 W3 so it's a number like that). DS2 was born there & when he sent his birth certificate in to get a passport, they put Lloydminster ãs his place of birth because they didint know what the numbers meant????


oh well, how far out were they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


Sorry to hear this, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


I'm so sorry to hear this news. I hope the chemo works for her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> An overloaded brain is understandable. Congrats on the new granddaughter; goodness what a story to tell. Kudos to your son and DDIL.
> 
> I wonder if some lavender or chamomile essential oil would help with you husband's ear nerve; both are calming oils. He could just put some on a cotton ball and inhale it. Just be sure you get a good quality oil. You can order Young Living oils from Amazon or find good ones at co-ops or health food stores.


That's a great idea! I have lavender and usually put some on at night.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.


Yay for getting up early and getting someone to help with all that work! Be careful with that hand of yours and don't overdo things.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this news. I hope the chemo works for her.


Hope the chemo works for her....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's a great idea! I have lavender and usually put some on at night.


That is a brilliant idea. I also rub some on the soles of my feet and that works well as it soaks in. 
Sometimes sprinkle some on my pillow. His ear would then lie next to it and calm him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your cousin has really had it in spades - hope the chemo works quickly and she is soon back in the pink. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back to speed knitting on the second two tone one- not at all sure I'll have enough!


How are you coming along? Hoping you will have sufficient to finish. If not, can you find something like that yarn to bring it to a finish in two tones?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How are you coming along? Hoping you will have sufficient to finish. If not, can you find something like that yarn to bring it to a finish in two tones?


Ground to a stop! I need to get to Spotlight, I am waiting for reimbursement for some other wool I bought to knit knee warmers for my friend Anne. (the one of the Cardigan).
Must go lie down for a bit- been up far too long!!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
> Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


Have you considered getting, and spraying your clothes with Permethrin clothing spray? It works wonderfully, lasts from washing to washing of the clothes and is actually safer for you than is DEET sprays. It is what we use on our fishing clothes. You can check it out here : _https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=permethrine+spray&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=174263148151&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15589687179423273582&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9029894&hvtargid=kwd-60377271472&ref=pd_sl_560585quan_b


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked up the product.It apparently is very toxic to cats (we just adopted a kitten from the shelter)and fish. I live in a fishing community. Most everyone makes their living on boat building or lobsters and fishing. The ticks are fierce in my neighborhood.(one reason that I keep chicken). The chicks eat ticks and provide eggs and fertilizer. I'm between a rock & a hard place, as I want to live as green as possible also, yet I don't want to get sick from the monsters. . .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked up the product.It apparently is very toxic to cats (we just adopted a kitten from the shelter)and fish. I live in a fishing community. Most everyone makes their living on boat building or lobsters and fishing. The ticks are fierce in my neighborhood.(one reason that I keep chicken). The chicks eat ticks and provide eggs and fertilizer. I'm between a rock & a hard place, as I want to live as green as possible also, yet I don't want to get sick from the monsters. . .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, I was looking up what berries grow well in Wyoming, and everything said strawberries, gooseberries, currents and such, and Saskatoon berries. lol 
We can't grow blueberries but we can grow Saskatoons I guess, now I need to find one. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


That's not good, I hope that the chemo does the job and she's cancer free.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I know right! At least they have quite a story! Oh my goodness! I slept like the dead last night - surprisingly - my DH didn't. He had an MRI yesterday now waiting for them to read it and figure out which section of the orthopedic clinic he needs an appointment with the surgery part or the therapy part. Yes, it's divided funnily. But he also gets these horrific ear pains is the only way I can describe it, which is due to stress. The area behind his left ear gets these shooting pains that make him cringe and wince. He cant open his mouth very well, can't chew - only swallow soft things - and nothing really seems to help except time and he also takes some natural relaxing tablets. He had it checked out years ago and the nerve behind his left ear gets all swollen and thus causes this extreme pain. Weird huh? Well he had a very stressful day with one thing and another so had one of these episodes. Poor guy. He's only 1 month away from retiring - I'm hoping this will go away totally when he doesn't have crazy stress anymore.
> They kept in the new mama overnight since she had lost a lot of blood.... but both she and baby are doing great. My son has off until Monday and her mom is coming on Saturday for a week. Thankfully the house they are in now is furnished so there's not much packing to do as most of it stayed packed. I think they move in just before the first of June.
> I saw the picture of Rookies 2 grand daughters, such cuties! Yay for sisters and summer time! Bonnie, the pattern is real pretty and the yarn looks lovely.
> Kayjo, I have rhubarb too....have used a lot already - I'm trying to let it grow up a bit more again, but will steal a few stalks again today to make sauce. I just wish it did t need so much sugar. Fine for DH who never puts on an ounce but not so much for me.
> ...


That sounds very painful for your DH, I don't know if Arnica would help with it, but it certainly couldn't hurt, I wouldn't think. 
Lol, go figure, David can lose weight so easily if he wants to, me it takes an act of God. 
Very good that the limbs stayed in the tree, I have to get a long handled tree trimmer thingy on Friday so that I can lop off some hight on some bushes in the backyard before the start causing problems with the power lines, the city got what was on the lines, so now I need to just finish the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No, mom delivered baby herself in the car just as they drove into the parking lot....so close ???? she said last night that going super fast is not all it's cracked out to be....she went from virtually nothing - just twinges - to full blown labor in 10 minutes. We figure she heard they had a house so all systems were go and she was coming to join the party.


LOL!! She figured it was safe to come out, she'd have a home. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> This a lovely group of people. I had been lurking for a very long time and was quite hesitant to join in, but now that I have they can't shut me up! ???? sorry everyone! I love reading about all the different countries and the different habits of people I. Countries from across the globe. People post the most amazing pictures and the knitting they do is real craftsmanship. Gorgeous things - very inspiring and educational. Goodness another book....sorry everyone, obviously my brain is still not settling......


It is a lot of fun to hang around on here, wonderful people, wonderful food, and wonderful things that we learn. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


flyty1n said:


> Have you considered getting, and spraying your clothes with Permethrin clothing spray? It works wonderfully, lasts from washing to washing of the clothes and is actually safer for you than is DEET sprays. It is what we use on our fishing clothes. You can check it out here : _https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=permethrine+spray&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=174263148151&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15589687179423273582&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9029894&hvtargid=kwd-60377271472&ref=pd_sl_560585quan_b


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will certainly try to be careful. It aches a fair amount if I try to lift anything much so I'm not using it much at all. Taking Aleve twice a day most days and the bandage is pretty loose so I can see that the stitches have healed well; get it off and have them removed Monday. Most of what I'll be doing the next couple of days is using my reacher tool thingy to pick up small stuff in the area and planting stuff in pots...no lifting anything heavy.


Maatje said:


> Yay for getting up early and getting someone to help with all that work! Be careful with that hand of yours and don't overdo things.....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I looked up the product.It apparently is very toxic to cats (we just adopted a kitten from the shelter)and fish. I live in a fishing community. Most everyone makes their living on boat building or lobsters and fishing. The ticks are fierce in my neighborhood.(one reason that I keep chicken). The chicks eat ticks and provide eggs and fertilizer. I'm between a rock & a hard place, as I want to live as green as possible also, yet I don't want to get sick from the monsters. . .


Yes, you must put it only on your clothes and don't handle your kitty with those clothes on. The clothes with it on stay in a separate closet with the fishing stuff. Lucky kitty to be adopted by you.
Found this single rose, way too early, on my front rose bush. Don't know what got into that bush, but loved what it did.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. She had the shortest labor ever - in fact they didn't even think it was real labor as the baby was kicking like crazy and the contractions were far apart and very small. She said suddenly everything changed so they called for the sitter for the boys, raced off to the hospital, as my son was driving into the parking lot my daughter yelled she's here and so she delivered the baby herself. All of the ob people came streaming out of the er entrance asking where's the baby where's the mama is there a baby? She had huddled on her hands and knees under a blanket so the baby wouldn't get cold. Lol. My son said he got to the OB floor and sat down cause he figured he was going to pass out and split his head open. He said he never panicked, but he also didn't think the babe would be born in the car. He said the car was remarkably clean considering.....
> Anyhow, I've been trying to read along, but my phone is burning up today. I did go to work outside to work off the adrenaline. Lol.
> Sorry can't comment on y'alls posts my brain is fried.
> Off to eat dinner.


Congratulations


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I was like that just over 3 years ago , and they still can't shut me up ????


We really don't want to shut you up. We love your creations and your sense of humor!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


Ooouch! I'm glad for his sake the doctor was able to dig it out. Not pleasant I'm sure but better out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will certainly try to be careful. It aches a fair amount if I try to lift anything much so I'm not using it much at all. Taking Aleve twice a day most days and the bandage is pretty loose so I can see that the stitches have healed well; get it off and have them removed Monday. Most of what I'll be doing the next couple of days is using my reacher tool thingy to pick up small stuff in the area and planting stuff in pots...no lifting anything heavy.


It's good that you are healing well. Just take it easy until it's completely healed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From mjs!


Lexophile" describes those who have a love for words, such as "You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "To write with a broken pencil is pointless." An annual competition is held by the New York Times to see who can create the best original lexophile.


This year's winning submissions are posted below:

No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.

If you don't pay your exorcist you can get repossessed.

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can't put it down.

I didn't like my beard at first. Then it grew on me.

Did you hear about the crossed-eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils?

When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.

When chemists die, they barium.

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went, and then it dawned on me.

I changed my iPod's name to Titanic. It's syncing now.

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool .

Haunted French pancakes give me the crepes.

This girl today said she recognized me from the Vegetarians Club, but I'd swear I've never met herbivore

I know a guy who's addicted to drinking brake fluid, but he says he can stop any time.

A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.

When the smog lifts in Los Angeles U.C.L.A.

I got some batteries that were given out free of charge.

A dentist and a manicurist married. They fought tooth and nail.

A will is a dead giveaway.

With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.

Police were summoned to a daycare center where a three-year-old was resisting a rest.

Did you hear about the fellow whose entire left side was cut off? He's all right now.

A bicycle can't stand alone; it's just two tired.

The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine last week is now fully recovered.

He had a photographic memory but it was never fully developed.

When she saw her first strands of gray hair she thought she'd dye.

Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it.

Those who get too big for their pants will be totally exposed in the end.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, yes Arnica is good for muscle pain & stiffness; swelling from injury & bruising. I use both the gel and sublingual pills (wee small) comes in blue tube 30c I think Boron is manufacturer. I bought it at Whole Foods.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sad about your cousin. Pray chemo will work. Hugs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maatje said:


> This a lovely group of people. I had been lurking for a very long time and was quite hesitant to join in, but now that I have they can't shut me up! ???? sorry everyone! I love reading about all the different countries and the different habits of people I. Countries from across the globe. People post the most amazing pictures and the knitting they do is real craftsmanship. Gorgeous things - very inspiring and educational. Goodness another book....sorry everyone, obviously my brain is still not settling......


So glad you could join in with our conversations and enjoy your time with us. I hope we can bring you some enjoyment as you deal with the challenges of being with a loved one who needs you constantly to be there for him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


Your family sure has experienced cancer quite a bit these past few years. I do hope your cousin will respond to the chemo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I know right! At least they have quite a story! Oh my goodness! I slept like the dead last night - surprisingly - my DH didn't. He had an MRI yesterday now waiting for them to read it and figure out which section of the orthopedic clinic he needs an appointment with the surgery part or the therapy part. Yes, it's divided funnily. But he also gets these horrific ear pains is the only way I can describe it, which is due to stress. The area behind his left ear gets these shooting pains that make him cringe and wince. He cant open his mouth very well, can't chew - only swallow soft things - and nothing really seems to help except time and he also takes some natural relaxing tablets. He had it checked out years ago and the nerve behind his left ear gets all swollen and thus causes this extreme pain. Weird huh? Well he had a very stressful day with one thing and another so had one of these episodes. Poor guy. He's only 1 month away from retiring - I'm hoping this will go away totally when he doesn't have crazy stress anymore.
> They kept in the new mama overnight since she had lost a lot of blood.... but both she and baby are doing great. My son has off until Monday and her mom is coming on Saturday for a week. Thankfully the house they are in now is furnished so there's not much packing to do as most of it stayed packed. I think they move in just before the first of June.
> I saw the picture of Rookies 2 grand daughters, such cuties! Yay for sisters and summer time! Bonnie, the pattern is real pretty and the yarn looks lovely.
> Kayjo, I have rhubarb too....have used a lot already - I'm trying to let it grow up a bit more again, but will steal a few stalks again today to make sauce. I just wish it did t need so much sugar. Fine for DH who never puts on an ounce but not so much for me.
> ...


I hope your DHs pain settles soon, poor man.
I'm glad they kept your DIL in overnight & great she will have help for a few days. Hope all goes well with the move


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hope he can find something else for you. Migraines are no fun....is there a reason why he wants you off the Premarin?


They think it's a bad thing if you have breast cancer in the family.
The dr I saw today says there's no reason not to continue so hopefully the local doctor will be ok with that


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keeping all in need of positive/healing energy in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> This a lovely group of people. I had been lurking for a very long time and was quite hesitant to join in, but now that I have they can't shut me up! ???? sorry everyone! I love reading about all the different countries and the different habits of people I. Countries from across the globe. People post the most amazing pictures and the knitting they do is real craftsmanship. Gorgeous things - very inspiring and educational. Goodness another book....sorry everyone, obviously my brain is still not settling......


We are glad you joined in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that Bonnie , do hope the chemo does it's job
> .


???????? thanks for all the good wishes everyone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh well, how far out were they?


About 60 miles????he just said if asked where he was born at immigration he would have said Turtleford but that's not what his passport says so might have caused a problem????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
> Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


It's scary when people wander. Here it's a real problem in winter as people get out & freeze. Are any of your family close by to sit with him sometimes?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I did some reading along tonight in between cooking, washing dishes and sorting some yarn. I need some sleep and I am hoping the rain will hold off until DS#1 gets home. He is walking home from work tonight. I will probably have to work all weekend again so my time will be limited.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have you considered getting, and spraying your clothes with Permethrin clothing spray? It works wonderfully, lasts from washing to washing of the clothes and is actually safer for you than is DEET sprays. It is what we use on our fishing clothes. You can check it out here : _https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=permethrine+spray&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=174263148151&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15589687179423273582&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9029894&hvtargid=kwd-60377271472&ref=pd_sl_560585quan_b


I knew you could buy clothes with this in it, I bought a tshirts & socks for my DS before he went to Thailand but you can't buy this spray here & they won't ship here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


????poor man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, you must put it only on your clothes and don't handle your kitty with those clothes on. The clothes with it on stay in a separate closet with the fishing stuff. Lucky kitty to be adopted by you.
> Found this single rose, way too early, on my front rose bush. Don't know what got into that bush, but loved what it did.


Very pretty, looks like the Alberta wild roses that grow wild everywhere here

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About 60 miles????he just said if asked where he was born at immigration he would have said Turtleford but that's not what his passport says so might have caused a problem????


Which is not what you want!.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The Gynaecologist was very nice, he agreed it would be OK to continue the Premarin but he suggested I try a patch instead of pills. After getting the prescription I’m not sure I will continue this, the pills are $4/3 months but the patches are $60/month as they aren’t covered under my plan????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, outrageous patches should cost so much.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, looks like the Alberta wild roses that grow wild everywhere here
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose


Yes, it does, indeed, look like the Alberta wild rose. I have no idea what the name of this rose is as it came with the home which I bought 16 years ago. I still have 32 of the original 62 roses, here on the home, left and planted one more this spring where one had died. I think 33 roses is sufficient for my needs. I do love roses though, and in the spring it smells so sweet. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Hello everyone again today. Tea got cold, need to warm it up. Still following.


Lol! I have that same problem quite often, I can't even begin to count how many times I've reheated tea or coffee, sometimes the same cup multiple times. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.


That was a morning well spent. I'd love to get a bunch or gravel or even crushed granite, for the backyard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back to speed knitting on the second two tone one- not at all sure I'll have enough!


Oh no, hopefully you'll make it.

Oh later reading shows that you ran short, hopefully you'll be able to get to Spotlight in the near future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
> Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


That is scary, you certainly don't need lyme disease or something from ticks. 
That's scary, it's so hard when you have an adult who needs constant supervision. My brothers mom wandered off one day, and they found her at the park, thankfully she's got enough of her faculties that she can use the thing he got her on a necklace that she just pushes the button and it calls him, but he's had to unplug her stove and has neighbors who keep an eye on her while he works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, you must put it only on your clothes and don't handle your kitty with those clothes on. The clothes with it on stay in a separate closet with the fishing stuff. Lucky kitty to be adopted by you.
> Found this single rose, way too early, on my front rose bush. Don't know what got into that bush, but loved what it did.


That counts me out, David would never remember to take them off in the garage, darn it. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


Hopefully that will give you some good relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs!
> 
> Lexophile" describes those who have a love for words, such as "You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "To write with a broken pencil is pointless." An annual competition is held by the New York Times to see who can create the best original lexophile.
> 
> ...


 :sm04: Great ones!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I did some reading along tonight in between cooking, washing dishes and sorting some yarn. I need some sleep and I am hoping the rain will hold off until DS#1 gets home. He is walking home from work tonight. I will probably have to work all weekend again so my time will be limited.


Walking in the rain isn't much fun, I hope that it held off. 
You are one busy woman.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Jackie, how are things?
> I was wondering the other day how your son is healing, hope he's doing OK


He is doing ok the leg gives him pain still he is hoping around and using a wheel chair.
The other day he was showing us how he is able to move his left arm, no cast so he can keep up the range of motion in it. He will be off work for a few months


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, hopefully you'll make it.
> 
> Oh later reading shows that you ran short, hopefully you'll be able to get to Spotlight in the near future.


I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Great ones!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


That's awful , thank goodness the doctor could help . 
I can quite happily say I've never saw an actual tick and I never want too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, you must put it only on your clothes and don't handle your kitty with those clothes on. The clothes with it on stay in a separate closet with the fishing stuff. Lucky kitty to be adopted by you.
> Found this single rose, way too early, on my front rose bush. Don't know what got into that bush, but loved what it did.


It's lovely , such a pretty shade of red


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We really don't want to shut you up. We love your creations and your sense of humor!


Thank you Mary , 
I saw this on fb and husband said what are you laughing at when I showed him he said ideal for losing weight and it would be very quiet round here too :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> But the smarter way wouldn't be nearly so much fun????


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


There is definitely a problem with your knee Liz , it sounds really painful too , I can't believe your treatment is taking so long , can you not go back to the doctors or maybe the hospital


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
> Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


Oh my this is scary...does your husband suffer from dementia? Sorry if you've answered this already...I haven't been reading very carefully the last few days.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I looked up the product.It apparently is very toxic to cats (we just adopted a kitten from the shelter)and fish. I live in a fishing community. Most everyone makes their living on boat building or lobsters and fishing. The ticks are fierce in my neighborhood.(one reason that I keep chicken). The chicks eat ticks and provide eggs and fertilizer. I'm between a rock & a hard place, as I want to live as green as possible also, yet I don't want to get sick from the monsters. . .


I see you live in Maine! We visited Maine about 10years ago, my husband was there for some work related stuff so I got to tag along! A most beautiful part of the country! We loved it and wouldn't mind going back for a visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my this is scary...does your husband suffer from dementia? Sorry if you've answered this already...I haven't been reading very carefully the last few days.


How is baby, Mum and the rest of the family?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They think it's a bad thing if you have breast cancer in the family.
> The dr I saw today says there's no reason not to continue so hopefully the local doctor will be ok with that


That is good , the last thing you need is to keep having migraines again


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I looked up the product.It apparently is very toxic to cats (we just adopted a kitten from the shelter)and fish. I live in a fishing community. Most everyone makes their living on boat building or lobsters and fishing. The ticks are fierce in my neighborhood.(one reason that I keep chicken). The chicks eat ticks and provide eggs and fertilizer. I'm between a rock & a hard place, as I want to live as green as possible also, yet I don't want to get sick from the monsters. . .


I understand not wanting to get sick from tick bites. Scary diseases from those things.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Well I did some reading along tonight in between cooking, washing dishes and sorting some yarn. I need some sleep and I am hoping the rain will hold off until DS#1 gets home. He is walking home from work tonight. I will probably have to work all weekend again so my time will be limited.


Hope son made it home before the rain and that you are having a good night's sleep


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


I commiserate....my DH is so weary of the pain. But funnily his knee never swelled....just is painful all the time.We hope to hear from the clinic tomorrow since they didn't call today.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs!
> 
> Lexophile" describes those who have a love for words, such as "You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "To write with a broken pencil is pointless." An annual competition is held by the New York Times to see who can create the best original lexophile.
> 
> ...


Theses are so good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> He is doing ok the leg gives him pain still he is hoping around and using a wheel chair.
> The other day he was showing us how he is able to move his left arm, no cast so he can keep up the range of motion in it. He will be off work for a few months


Hello Jackie , glad to hear that son is doing ok , hope he make a speedy and full recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


Snap me too , or in case at the bottom of the box , must have been our lucky day ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Is arnica good for swelling? I wonder if putting it on DH's ear would help? Maybe? Sounds weird I know, but desperate times require desperate measures.
> Great score for your grandsons! But not great Damien got injured. Hope he's o.k.


It might help. Maybe someone else can answer you better. I don't think it would hurt, though. Damien didn't text Amber to bring him any ibuprohen during school today. She texted him once and asked, but he was doing ok. I haven't talked to her since just before she picked him up, though. She was going to meet us at the club tonight, but Arriana was so tired tonight that all she could do was cry in her bed, so she stayed home with her, as she should. She will take Damien to the orthopedic dr on Friday morning, as a walk in. The ER dr said to take him in in 3 days. They did put him in a cast, though to keep it stabilized, just in case it was broke, but not showing up on the x-ray yet. I will see her for breakfast, and will find out more then. Amber is a photographer, and is always taking pictures at the games. Well, as it was the last inning, she decided to video instead. She got the pitch that hit Damien's thumb on video!!!!

What worries me, is that he doesn't bruise. Dr. is keeping track of it, but isn't worried, as he himself doesn't often bruise. Me, I'm covered in bruises. I have 3 on my thigh that I have no idea where came from. But I've always been that way. Poor kid. In the video you can see him take his glove off and try to shake off the pain. Didn't work. He even told coach that he couldn't bat, but thought he could bunt. He did, but he hesitated because of the pain, and it was an out. We know it's bad when he can't shake it off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh man, hope it goes well and no sign of cancer


Thanks. She has a blast tonight at the glass blowing thing. She made a bowl! DS said she is doing better about getting out and doing things. There are times she can't leave the apartment without DS or one of the boys with her. So I'm glad to hear she is getting out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


That's great!!! Nothing so good as stash, especially when you need it. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is baby, Mum and the rest of the family?


I will upload a pic of her, hopefully it will be ok...I don't like to post pics of the grandkids on the internet. .they went home today and both are doing well. On second thought before I post anything I will ask for permission from parents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary ,
> I saw this on fb and husband said what are you laughing at when I showed him he said ideal for losing weight and it would be very quiet round here too :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ya know about 2 months ago I tried to diet and was very strict about it.... no carbs lots of good fats and absolutely no sugars of any kind and that included fruit. Well, got to feeling so sick after a week or 2 of that plus as it happened that was the time I needed to get my blood drawn and when I went for the results my numbers for the sugars in the blood went up! I have never ever had issues with that before. Naturopath couldn't believe it when I told him what I had been doing. So moral of the story for me is eating sensibly nothing extreme and keep walking and working in the garden.edit to say I never even lost an ounce grrrr.....


I believe it. Your body was hording the sugars it had, because it wasn't getting enough carbs to use as fuel. You NEED carbs, just not overload.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I can't read and knit at the same time, well a few words here and there, but nothing too fancy! I love listening to podcasts and books on my computer do that all the time, watch documentaries as well, I find if I can hear what's going on I don't have to watch closely at all.


Maybe if I had a giant screen, and didn't have to keep scrolling to read, I could knit and read at the same time. I don't look at my knitting while riding in the car, so theoretically, I should be able to read and knit at the same time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.


That's great! I know you have been wanting to get some of that done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
> Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


Yuck. Ticks. Maybe ask him to come sit outside with you, then after a bit, get up and pull a few weeds, since he's already out there with you. I'm sorry he can't be left alone anymore. Sorry to hear about the lady in town wandering. We hear that once in a while around here. So sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


No results from the x-ray yet? Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary ,
> I saw this on fb and husband said what are you laughing at when I showed him he said ideal for losing weight and it would be very quiet round here too :sm23:


????????that must be the kind I need????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

new scrubby pattern. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/crochet/how-to-crochet-spiral-scrubbies-tutorial?omhide=true


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Caren hope the sun shines for you and you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gee Wizz we sure got the artic blast today... it only got to 11c but not for long it dropped down to only 7c at 4.30pm..... BRRR I am frozen. We did get some much needed rain though. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a nasty north wind today, only 3C/38F now only supposed to get up to 12/54 but the sun is shining.


Good heavens! Werent you at 24c a couple of days ago? :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> This a lovely group of people. I had been lurking for a very long time and was quite hesitant to join in, but now that I have they can't shut me up! ???? sorry everyone! I love reading about all the different countries and the different habits of people I. Countries from across the globe. People post the most amazing pictures and the knitting they do is real craftsmanship. Gorgeous things - very inspiring and educational. Goodness another book....sorry everyone, obviously my brain is still not settling......


Haha and we dont want to shut you up. LOL. You can never post too much, we love it. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Theses are so good!


 :sm24: mjs finds some real gems!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She was also "typing" on the calculator taking notes of everything we did. Wonder whose behavior she was modeling there?


Well good skills to be learning!
The other day E was making a scribble, saying that says Grandma, another scribble- that says Elizabeth, then Great Grandma. And having seen her running her finger under words and saying them (well actually a line from the next page!) it is clear that she has picked up the difference between pictures and words. Not that her scribbles looked any different to her drawing! But she knew they were different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't read the Wollgrowers one but have read High Country & enjoy her books.
> I'm reading Winter of the World by Ken Follett, it's a sequel to Fall of the Giants & there's another too, I don't know what it's called. What I've read so far is really good, lots of history, apparently he does lots of research to. Make sure everything is accurate


Someone had read the Woolgrowers book and sure it was here!

The Book Launch we went to the other day was really interesting as it turned out. A friend of ours from Uni days-a reminder that I knew her before D and I were going out is that she thinks of me as Margaret, anyone I meet through David calls me Margie.
Ann's father was bought up on a small island called Wedge Island off the coast of South Australia. She has written a mystery novel set on the island and has used a lot of historical information in it though the story itself is fiction.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good you don't get so many any more
> I don't get a lot anymore,thankfully but when I wasn't on the Premarin, they were continuous. I seem to only get them when I get into things I shouldn't, snow mould, dust, Canola flowers...


Maybe allergies? Have you tried anti-histamines?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope all goes well with DILs surgery, I can understand her nervousness with her mom's history.
> 
> I had a call from my cousin yesterday, the one who had uterine cancer last year & the recent blood clot. While testing to find the clot they found some "spots" in her back, I'm thinking lymph nodes but she wasn't sure, anyway she got the biopsy results from them & it wasn't good news. She will be starting chemo soon.
> 
> Well, I better get moving TTYL


That doesn't sound good- hopefully having found them early (I'm assuming no symptoms yet) the chemo will work well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.


Hope you are being careful fo that left arm- don't want to stop it healing well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wish I could wake up early, un-encumbered and work in the garden w/o fear of major TICK invasion and Black Flies. I'll settle for a few minutes here and there. I asked my DH if he could just sit out there with me so I wouldn't feel alone while I weed. He thinks I'm crazy. Dr just said this morning that he can't be left alone. We'll see how this new situation works
> Another lady in town, wandered 5 miles from home before someone found her & turned her in at the local hospital. Husband thought that she was in the house still.


Not being able to leave him alone is going put a great deal of pressure on you- have you got some help? A chance to leave the house sometimes without him?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


That sounds like it must have been terrible indeed-but another inch lower probably even worse! Guess liked the good blood supply :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They think it's a bad thing if you have breast cancer in the family.
> The dr I saw today says there's no reason not to continue so hopefully the local doctor will be ok with that


Hopefully your normal doctor will be happy with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Gynaecologist was very nice, he agreed it would be OK to continue the Premarin but he suggested I try a patch instead of pills. After getting the prescription I'm not sure I will continue this, the pills are $4/3 months but the patches are $60/month as they aren't covered under my plan????


Wow- that is a slight difference! Did he have a reason for the patches over tablets? Needs to be a pretty good reason for $176 every 3 months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I will upload a pic of her, hopefully it will be ok...I don't like to post pics of the grandkids on the internet. .they went home today and both are doing well. On second thought before I post anything I will ask for permission from parents.


You will maybe have noticed that much as I talk about my GKs I don't post photos. I would love to but only if Vicky and Brett start to do so will I do so-not my call. And I know Julie is the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that Bonnie , do hope the chemo does it's job
> .


from me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.


Sounds great, looking foreward to photos. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz we sure got the artic blast today... it only got to 11c but not for long it dropped down to only 7c at 4.30pm..... BRRR I am frozen. We did get some much needed rain though. :sm06:


We got to just over 15 and plenty of rain here as well. Think winter has arrived. Haven't seemed to have much autumn!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


Oh my! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


Well that was lucky. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Caren hope the sun shines for you and you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Caren.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Caren!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

lovely rose.


flyty1n said:


> Yes, you must put it only on your clothes and don't handle your kitty with those clothes on. The clothes with it on stay in a separate closet with the fishing stuff. Lucky kitty to be adopted by you.
> Found this single rose, way too early, on my front rose bush. Don't know what got into that bush, but loved what it did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan Liz. I'm so sorry you are having such trouble with your knee.


budasha said:


> A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like a good plan Liz. I'm so sorry you are having such trouble with your knee.


Liz, I had the laser treatment after 2 yrs. of not being able to do stairs and now I can do them. Our problem might not be the same, but it sure worked for me. It's not a one time treatment if it is like what I had. I now own a small unit and use it on my back all the time. I hope you have the same results I did. Perhaps you remember when I bought my little laser as I was talking about it all the time. I pray and hope the treatments help. I just call mine a cold laser, so might or might not be the same.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Caren!


Happy Birthday from me too Caren. Have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see above it is NanaCaren's Birthday!!!!

Have a special day Caren and celebrate in style.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good- hopefully having found them early (I'm assuming no symptoms yet) the chemo will work well.


Bonnie, so sorry to hear this. Shocking news for sure and I hope the fact that they found this means they caught it early. Prayers for her. I'm thinking you got to have some time with her your last trip to Toronto. Precious time.

Hugs and hoping the chemo works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I forgot to say that I'm keeping Damien in my Ts & Ps; Glad he wasn't hurting too much at school. It's eye opening what limitations exist when tou can't use your thumb!


 tami_ohio said:


> It might help. Maybe someone else can answer you better. I don't think it would hurt, though. Damien didn't text Amber to bring him any ibuprohen during school today. She texted him once and asked, but he was doing ok. I haven't talked to her since just before she picked him up, though. She was going to meet us at the club tonight, but Arriana was so tired tonight that all she could do was cry in her bed, so she stayed home with her, as she should. She will take Damien to the orthopedic dr on Friday morning, as a walk in. The ER dr said to take him in in 3 days. They did put him in a cast, though to keep it stabilized, just in case it was broke, but not showing up on the x-ray yet. I will see her for breakfast, and will find out more then. Amber is a photographer, and is always taking pictures at the games. Well, as it was the last inning, she decided to video instead. She got the pitch that hit Damien's thumb on video!!!!
> 
> What worries me, is that he doesn't bruise. Dr. is keeping track of it, but isn't worried, as he himself doesn't often bruise. Me, I'm covered in bruises. I have 3 on my thigh that I have no idea where came from. But I've always been that way. Poor kid. In the video you can see him take his glove off and try to shake off the pain. Didn't work. He even told coach that he couldn't bat, but thought he could bunt. He did, but he hesitated because of the pain, and it was an out. We know it's bad when he can't shake it off.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.
===================================

I'm sure you know this, but put down landscaping cloth underneath or the weeds continue to grow in the gravel. Ask me how I know. We spent loads of money on gravel, truck even split our driveway, but the guy didn't put down landscaping cloth and now we have gravel and weeds galore. Lady helping me weed said he absolutely should have put landscaping cloth down first. As of now the gravel didn't help one iota and I don't want it taken out because I paid so much for it so that I wouldn't have to hire someone to weed for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAREN*


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Caren hope the sun shines for you and you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You will maybe have noticed that much as I talk about my GKs I don't post photos. I would love to but only if Vicky and Brett start to do so will I do so-not my call. And I know Julie is the same.


I do post stuff that is old enough that the children would not be recognisable. Plus DGD is on Facebook- but I would not post any up-to-date photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, here I am gabbing away and I didn't even say hello. Good Morning where I am and Good whatever it is in your neck of the woods. I know we have talked about circular knitting and not getting into the dreaded twist. Know we can correct it before we join but found this today. If you have already joined your work and you discover the twist within the first few rows of joined knitting you can still correct it. Most of you may know this already so you can ignore, but if you didn't know it and you don't want to rip out hours of work on a large cast on:

Fixing twist (circular knitting) after you have joined and knit a few rows:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that was lucky. :sm11:


 :sm24: I am going to weigh what I've got left, I think it more likely is enough for a pair of Mary Jane's rather than a pair of Ugg boots- glad I was able to save my cash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Caren.


And from me! Wondering how that new Grand baby is coming along?- hoping Chrissie is keeping well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We did put down landscape fabric when we initially did this. there aren't too many spots with weeds but I'll talk to DH tonight about whether or not we need to add more. possibly not, since the 3 tons is more of a refreshing amount. Thanks for bringing this to mind!


Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.
> ===================================
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but put down landscaping cloth underneath or the weeds continue to grow in the gravel. Ask me how I know. We spent loads of money on gravel, truck even split our driveway, but the guy didn't put down landscaping cloth and now we have gravel and weeds galore. Lady helping me weed said he absolutely should have put landscaping cloth down first. As of now the gravel didn't help one iota and I don't want it taken out because I paid so much for it so that I wouldn't have to hire someone to weed for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.
> ===================================
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but put down landscaping cloth underneath or the weeds continue to grow in the gravel. Ask me how I know. We spent loads of money on gravel, truck even split our driveway, but the guy didn't put down landscaping cloth and now we have gravel and weeds galore. Lady helping me weed said he absolutely should have put landscaping cloth down first. As of now the gravel didn't help one iota and I don't want it taken out because I paid so much for it so that I wouldn't have to hire someone to weed for me.


I am sorry it is such a wasted effort, Daralene- how frustrating still to have the weeds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to get busy in the yard. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to get busy in the yard. TTYL


don't damage that thumb of yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Copied and pasted from what I just posted on the Lace Party:

I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We did put down landscape fabric when we initially did this. there aren't too many spots with weeds but I'll talk to DH tonight about whether or not we need to add more. possibly not, since the 3 tons is more of a refreshing amount. Thanks for bringing this to mind!


That's great Gwen. Just didn't want you to go through what we are. To take it up now would really be a job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry it is such a wasted effort, Daralene- how frustrating still to have the weeds.


Thanks Julie. We trusted the guy to do it right but apparently we shouldn't have. We didn't know the gravel alone wouldn't do it. Found out the hard way. I can't keep up with the weeding they are so bad. Quite a surprise as that's why we got the gravel in the first place.

One thing is I know this is a minor problem in the scope of things that go wrong, so I can definitely live with it and just warn others. Thankfully Gwen and her DH were a lot smarter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Copied and pasted from what I just posted on the Lace Party:
> 
> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


That is quite a development Julie!!! Hoping it all works out as you wish. May your dreams come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, Happy Belated Birthday.

Hugs and hoping your day was very special.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That's awful , thank goodness the doctor could help .
> I can quite happily say I've never saw an actual tick and I never want too


Our Dr. passes out brochures of what to check for in the many stages of growth, the ticks are so prevalent. Last year some one in our state died from results of a tick bite. It is kinda like a monster lurking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs!
> 
> Lexophile" describes those who have a love for words, such as "You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "To write with a broken pencil is pointless." An annual competition is held by the New York Times to see who can create the best original lexophile.
> 
> ...


I've seen most of these before but they're still funny :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Our Dr. passes out brochures of what to check for in the many stages of growth, the ticks are so prevalent. Last year some one in our state died from results of a tick bite. It is kinda like a monster lurking.


Hi Pearls Girls. Our problem here in Upstate NY has really gotten so much worse. Often there are no symptoms and two of my friend's dogs have Lyme disease. Thank goodness the vet checked them for this on a routine visit. Friends of ours visiting the Ithaca area had their DGS bitten by a tick. They took him to the hospital upon finding it and the doctors said the tick hadn't infected him as not there long enough to have really dug in....my words, not the doctor's. I told my friends to get him checked for Lyme disease anyway, just in case. Don't know why they have gotten so much worse, but definitely something to be aware of. Do you know if it was Lyme disease the person died from?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, yes Arnica is good for muscle pain & stiffness; swelling from injury & bruising. I use both the gel and sublingual pills (wee small) comes in blue tube 30c I think Boron is manufacturer. I bought it at Whole Foods.


I must see if Arnica is available here. Volaren sure isn't helping me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> He is doing ok the leg gives him pain still he is hoping around and using a wheel chair.
> The other day he was showing us how he is able to move his left arm, no cast so he can keep up the range of motion in it. He will be off work for a few months


Good to hear that he is improving even though it's slow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is definitely a problem with your knee Liz , it sounds really painful too , I can't believe your treatment is taking so long , can you not go back to the doctors or maybe the hospital


The doctor believes I've torn the ligaments in my knee. It takes a long time to heal but I hope this new treatment will help (if I can get in to see this doctor).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I commiserate....my DH is so weary of the pain. But funnily his knee never swelled....just is painful all the time.We hope to hear from the clinic tomorrow since they didn't call today.


Does he have any idea what the problem is? I hope you hear from the clinic soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Personal New Year, Caren!*

{{{{Julie}}}} Positive thoughts!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It might help. Maybe someone else can answer you better. I don't think it would hurt, though. Damien didn't text Amber to bring him any ibuprohen during school today. She texted him once and asked, but he was doing ok. I haven't talked to her since just before she picked him up, though. She was going to meet us at the club tonight, but Arriana was so tired tonight that all she could do was cry in her bed, so she stayed home with her, as she should. She will take Damien to the orthopedic dr on Friday morning, as a walk in. The ER dr said to take him in in 3 days. They did put him in a cast, though to keep it stabilized, just in case it was broke, but not showing up on the x-ray yet. I will see her for breakfast, and will find out more then. Amber is a photographer, and is always taking pictures at the games. Well, as it was the last inning, she decided to video instead. She got the pitch that hit Damien's thumb on video!!!!
> 
> What worries me, is that he doesn't bruise. Dr. is keeping track of it, but isn't worried, as he himself doesn't often bruise. Me, I'm covered in bruises. I have 3 on my thigh that I have no idea where came from. But I've always been that way. Poor kid. In the video you can see him take his glove off and try to shake off the pain. Didn't work. He even told coach that he couldn't bat, but thought he could bunt. He did, but he hesitated because of the pain, and it was an out. We know it's bad when he can't shake it off.


Poor boy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No results from the x-ray yet? Sending healing thoughts.


No, I won't hear until Monday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Caren hope the sun shines for you and you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


Happy Birthday, Caren.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like a good plan Liz. I'm so sorry you are having such trouble with your knee.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, I had the laser treatment after 2 yrs. of not being able to do stairs and now I can do them. Our problem might not be the same, but it sure worked for me. It's not a one time treatment if it is like what I had. I now own a small unit and use it on my back all the time. I hope you have the same results I did. Perhaps you remember when I bought my little laser as I was talking about it all the time. I pray and hope the treatments help. I just call mine a cold laser, so might or might not be the same.


My DH had a Tens machine which he used on his back. It might have been similar to yours. The brochure on this laser treatment did say that it might take more than one treatment. I don't care as long as it helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Copied and pasted from what I just posted on the Lace Party:
> 
> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


I hope you are successful with her. It would be wonderful if you could be there for his birthday.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Not being able to leave him alone is going put a great deal of pressure on you- have you got some help? A chance to leave the house sometimes without him?


My Quilty friends are very understanding and I took him yesterday with new magazines. He complained about the waste of time. I thanked him for coming and said it was important and then reminded him he had a choice (He remembered DR saying can't be left alone so made this choice) and that I had spent all morning with him taking him to his Dr appointments and back. 
It is hard to understand as he can not express himself, but as I read the word exchange lines to him, he got most every one and was full of laughter. He thinks, does not remember anything, and sometimes can formulate a sentence, but not often as he can't remember what he wanted to say. 
The ladies mission group supports male missionaries but reminded me the meeting was for women.So, I ask if there was a male mission group. 
One of my Quilty friends said that she had never thought about it but she could bring her husband as she always has to leave to check on him also. Knitty friends are not that friendly to want my husband there while they chat.
We do go to Home Group twice a month (pot luck & Bible study).
Unfortunately he has never been a social person as I have always been and he has supported it.
Today I wished my husband a Happy 49th Wedding Anniversary. He responded with Thank you. It is now forgotten. I guess we live separate lives now even though we have worked together most of our lives. (teachers w/ adjoining classrooms, Church Ministry and as Missionaries to India etc.) I am not complaining, just stating were it is at. God has been very good to us. I am a happy Camper passing through this life.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Talking of knitting and reading, I find the Kindle is great for reading so I can knit simultaneously. Makes my DH laugh out loud!! So much better than a proper book for me as you don't have to hold it or balance the book open.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Pearls Girls. Our problem here in Upstate NY has really gotten so much worse. Often there are no symptoms and two of my friend's dogs have Lyme disease. Thank goodness the vet checked them for this on a routine visit. Friends of ours visiting the Ithaca area had their DGS bitten by a tick. They took him to the hospital upon finding it and the doctors said the tick hadn't infected him as not there long enough to have really dug in....my words, not the doctor's. I told my friends to get him checked for Lyme disease anyway, just in case. Don't know why they have gotten so much worse, but definitely something to be aware of. Do you know if it was Lyme disease the person died from?


There are some ticks that don't carry Lyme disease. I don't know why the ticks have become so prevalent. It is so scary.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I need to go get some breakfast and work done, but first. . .
A very Happy Celebration Birthday, and many more Caren.
I am grateful to be in the TP Family???? I only thought TP stood for Toilet Paper. . .I was very confused. . .
Loved those word funnies. . . even made my husband laugh. . .
Just figured out when some one wrote T's and P's that. . . TP must mean thoughts and prayers not Toilet paper. I'm really laughing at my lack of comprehension, all locked in the 'Nut House'.
Now to figure out what this Arnica is etc.
I understand there are dog ticks and deer ticks. The deer/mice ticks are the Lyme carrying monsters. The Dr's Chart distinguishes.
The fog blew in again last night , so foggy today. 
Need to put out more bird seeds as the chirping is loud. . . I also need to put Preparation H on the poles to keep squirrels and chipmunks from raiding the feeders. It really works. The shop keepers look at us ladies funny when we are buying up a big supply.
I explained it to the clerks one day and now they use it also on feeder poles. NO we do not all have Hemorrhoids as suggested.
We do have a Big Laughter and Much Fun over the looks that we get.
This is another wonderful day in the neighborhood. Enjoy and talk to you all later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Copied and pasted from what I just posted on the Lace Party:
> 
> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


I do hope that this works out for you Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, HappyBirthday! Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pearls girls

A pic of Arnica gel tube.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Copied and pasted from what I just posted on the Lace Party:
> 
> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


This is sounding somewhat positive! Wouldn't a trip to Australia be just great for you! Will keep hoping you can find out where Fale is. Hugs and blessings


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Does he have any idea what the problem is? I hope you hear from the clinic soon.


Not yet and weirdly, he said last night that his knee was starting to swell and has been the last few days....I sure hope th call today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens! Werent you at 24c a couple of days ago? :sm06:


Oh, we can get that kind of change in an hour here????????sometimes you need a tank top & shorts on the same day as your winter coat????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone had read the Woolgrowers book and sure it was here!
> 
> The Book Launch we went to the other day was really interesting as it turned out. A friend of ours from Uni days-a reminder that I knew her before D and I were going out is that she thinks of me as Margaret, anyone I meet through David calls me Margie.
> Ann's father was bought up on a small island called Wedge Island off the coast of South Australia. She has written a mystery novel set on the island and has used a lot of historical information in it though the story itself is fiction.


I like books that include history so you learn about places while reading the story


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe allergies? Have you tried anti-histamines?


I thought that too but the neurologist I went to several years back said they are definitely migraines "set off " by smells


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good- hopefully having found them early (I'm assuming no symptoms yet) the chemo will work well.


I'm hoping it's early enough, I'm worried too. I don't understand why chemo wasn't offered right after the hysterectomy. They suggested radiation but also said she could have bowel problems after so she said "no, how about chemo". But was told that wasn't an option, doesn't make much sense to me


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it’s funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son’s then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- that is a slight difference! Did he have a reason for the patches over tablets? Needs to be a pretty good reason for $176 every 3 months.


No real reason that I can understand, he said something about it wouldn't be in my whole system from the patch but I don't see how that makes sense


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, so sorry to hear this. Shocking news for sure and I hope the fact that they found this means they caught it early. Prayers for her. I'm thinking you got to have some time with her your last trip to Toronto. Precious time.
> 
> Hugs and hoping the chemo works.


Yes, I stayed with her most of the time I was there, of all the cousins I'm closest to her & I was really close to her parents too, I miss them almost as much as my own


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.
> ===================================
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but put down landscaping cloth underneath or the weeds continue to grow in the gravel. Ask me how I know. We spent loads of money on gravel, truck even split our driveway, but the guy didn't put down landscaping cloth and now we have gravel and weeds galore. Lady helping me weed said he absolutely should have put landscaping cloth down first. As of now the gravel didn't help one iota and I don't want it taken out because I paid so much for it so that I wouldn't have to hire someone to weed for me.


Terrible to invest all that $$ & have a mess. You could try the heavy rubber gloves & Round up, you spray it on the glove & just touch what you want to kill then there shouldn't be any on the ground. I do that in my perennial bed & it doesn't hurt other things
Even a couple of layers of that fabric, I put some around some fruit trees that are in the lawn & after a couple of years the grass started coming through.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Pearls Girls. Our problem here in Upstate NY has really gotten so much worse. Often there are no symptoms and two of my friend's dogs have Lyme disease. Thank goodness the vet checked them for this on a routine visit. Friends of ours visiting the Ithaca area had their DGS bitten by a tick. They took him to the hospital upon finding it and the doctors said the tick hadn't infected him as not there long enough to have really dug in....my words, not the doctor's. I told my friends to get him checked for Lyme disease anyway, just in case. Don't know why they have gotten so much worse, but definitely something to be aware of. Do you know if it was Lyme disease the person died from?


It is becoming a bigger problem here too, I think because we don't have the prolonged periods of -40 like we used to. 
One of my sons classmates had terrible symptoms for months, his mom called me as we have been friends since kids & I told her to request a test for Lyme disease. She asked 3 different doctors before one would finally test & sure enough, that's what it was. There were 2 cases in our community last year, it's scary for the farmers as they are in long grass lots fixing fences & checking cows, that's how both think they got it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor believes I've torn the ligaments in my knee. It takes a long time to heal but I hope this new treatment will help (if I can get in to see this doctor).


Do you keep a tensor or brace on it? If not, that might help, my son used both when he had trouble


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn’t re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn’t think he needs his cane! We just don’t know how to convince him that it’s not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible to invest all that $$ & have a mess. You could try the heavy rubber gloves & Round up, you spray it on the glove & just touch what you want to kill then there shouldn't be any on the ground. I do that in my perennial bed & it doesn't hurt other things
> Even a couple of layers of that fabric, I put some around some fruit trees that are in the lawn & after a couple of years the grass started coming through.


I used the fabric as well and the weeds do come through after a few years. I tried to kill bind weed by putting a cone over the weed and then spraying with Round Up. It did work but the weed is so invasive that I couldn't get rid of all of it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you keep a tensor or brace on it? If not, that might help, my son used both when he had trouble


I used a tensor and it didn't help. I have an appointment this afternoon to do the laser treatment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


Oh that's too bad. I sure hope he didn't break his arm again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


Oh, no, I hope he didn't rebreak it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Caren & Maatje 
Happy anniversary, Pearl
Gwen, I hope you don't over do things with your hand, take care, I kniw you want to get things done but caution.
Liz, if you can't find Arnica locally, it's available here, I order from this place & they are reputable 
https://www.canadianvitaminshop.com/category.aspx?iid=-1&mid=-1&bb=3&criteria=ARNICA+CREAM

I had hoped to get my plants moved from my house to the greenhouse for hardening off but it's a whopping 5C/40F this morning & not warming up much today, more rain forcast but not really looking promising.
Well, I have one of those teleconferences this morning so I better go get a few things done before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My DH had a Tens machine which he used on his back. It might have been similar to yours. The brochure on this laser treatment did say that it might take more than one treatment. I don't care as long as it helps.


I think Tens is different from laser. Laser has to do with light and there is cold laser which doesn't burn and helps heal. Tens is based on electrical stimulation, usually from batteries, and can be used anywhere, but quite effective when used on acupuncture points.

My cold laser looks like this. Works on different intensities of laser light. Vets use it on animals with great success. I'm not trying to sell this. Just the opposite, just so you can see what it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Caren & Maatje
> Happy anniversary, Pearl
> Gwen, I hope you don't over do things with your hand, take care, I kniw you want to get things done but caution.
> Liz, if you can't find Arnica locally, it's available here, I order from this place & they are reputable
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Maatje. A special day for you and hoping with all the great excitement going on in your family, you don't get overlooked. My goodness, the baby was almost on your day.
Congratulations by the way.

Oh dear, so sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping it's early enough, I'm worried too. I don't understand why chemo wasn't offered right after the hysterectomy. They suggested radiation but also said she could have bowel problems after so she said "no, how about chemo". But was told that wasn't an option, doesn't make much sense to me


Oh no Bonnie. I wonder how many times the doctors saying no learn about the results of their decisions or if they just go along oblivious to what happens to their patients.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


What an amazing story and to think it was on your birthday. Thank God you are here telling us about it and hitting retirement age. SHAME on the insurance company, but a beautiful story of love and caring. Happy Birthday again with whole new meaning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


Sorry to hear that your dad has had another fall do hope he hasn't done any more damage

Happy birthday hope you have a wonderful day ????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

As I've been reading along with you all these past weeks you've made my mouth water several times with your photo's and comments re Lemon Curd. Well today I received my email from "NZ Women's Weekly" magazine and in it was a really delicious recipe, at least it sounds and looks as though it is.
If any of you do try baking this please post photo's and tell us if it's as good as the photo, lol!

1st attachment is the recipe the 2nd is the photo ( I think)! I may have to edit, will see - sorry couldn't post a separate photo.

To those who have had Birthdays lately and today, "Happy Birthday".

http://www.foodtolove.co.nz/recipes/little-lemon-curd-and-ricotta-cakes-with-nutty-topping-37658?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=FTL_newsletter_09-05-2018&utm_content=Final&utm_term=list_nzww_newsletter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


She is gorgeous Maatje you are very lucky


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Caren????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. We trusted the guy to do it right but apparently we shouldn't have. We didn't know the gravel alone wouldn't do it. Found out the hard way. I can't keep up with the weeding they are so bad. Quite a surprise as that's why we got the gravel in the first place.
> 
> One thing is I know this is a minor problem in the scope of things that go wrong, so I can definitely live with it and just warn others. Thankfully Gwen and her DH were a lot smarter.


And as you say, so hard to put right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is quite a development Julie!!! Hoping it all works out as you wish. May your dreams come true.


Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Personal New Year, Caren!*
> 
> {{{{Julie}}}} Positive thoughts!


 :sm24: Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you are successful with her. It would be wonderful if you could be there for his birthday.


 :sm24: 
So do I! Each birthday is a gift, given his illness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would it help to wear a knee brace? --- sam



budasha said:


> A friend just gave me a brochure on Theralase Therapeutic Laser treatment for my knee injury. I'm going to call tomorrow to get an appointment. It's called low energy laser biostimulation therapy. I have to do something. By the end of the day, I'm dragging myself because it's taking so much out of me. I can't believe the size of my knee by the end of the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I do hope that this works out for you Julie.


So do I Kate! Don't know why I did not think of this sooner- other than that I find Tai difficult.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have found that if you light a match - blow it out and hold that end next (but not touching) to the tick it will pull out and you can grab it and flush it down the toilet. 
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you posted about this! I ordered a can for DH to try. Last year he got several ticks...one on his privates (think of the slang for a body part that rhymes with tick!) and had to have it dug out by the doctor...*horrible* experience. Will do just about anything to avoid that happening again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs!
> 
> Lexophile" describes those who have a love for words, such as "You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "To write with a broken pencil is pointless." An annual competition is held by the New York Times to see who can create the best original lexophile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> This is sounding somewhat positive! Wouldn't a trip to Australia be just great for you! Will keep hoping you can find out where Fale is. Hugs and blessings


Thanks Maatje! I did go in 2014, but knowing I was going to Sydney they chose to invent a family occasion and flew him to Auckland. The second hearing of the Guardianship tribunal we were both in Auckland communicating with Sydney by phone- but when I managed to get over to Fofoa's house, she told me the lawyer had said not to talk with me. They have to have been pretty desperate to employ a lawyer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, praying Laser tx. helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


Sorry to hear of this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's wrong with grass? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That was a morning well spent. I'd love to get a bunch or gravel or even crushed granite, for the backyard.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


What a sweet girl! A lovely birthday present; just a bit early.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was in luck, I've found nearly a whole ball of the same yarn, lurking at the bottom of a basket- so I may even have enough for two pairs!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, so sorry you had problems with insurance, an outrage when you are also dealing with a life threatening illness. Special birthday wishes. Your DGD is gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

The good news, bone doc said I’d only need partial knee replacement for right knee and gave me cortisone shot. Bad news left knee is actually worse bone on bone than right knee and I will need total replacement for that. Didn’t even know left knee affected. Had X-rays both knees and bladder for this afternoons appt with urologist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


Beautiful baby. She looks quite big already


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> As I've been reading along with you all these past weeks you've made my mouth water several times with your photo's and comments re Lemon Curd. Well today I received my email from "NZ Women's Weekly" magazine and in it was a really delicious recipe, at least it sounds and looks as though it is.
> If any of you do try baking this please post photo's and tell us if it's as good as the photo, lol!
> 
> 1st attachment is the recipe the 2nd is the photo ( I think)! I may have to edit, will see - sorry couldn't post a separate photo.
> ...


That looks really good but I'm trying to behave????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren - happy happy birthday - hope you have a terrific day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Caren hope the sun shines for you and you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

make a spray bottle of vinegar and water - mostly vinegar and spray the weeds and the gravel. that should keep the weeds down. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Surprised myself this morning; was up dressed and headed to Home Depot by 7 a.m. Made a stop by a nearby stone store and tomorrow will have 3 tons of a crushed (pea size) granite delivered; much less expensive than the river pea pebble which is a tan color) and I like the gray speckled color. A freshening up the area just off the deck. At Home Depot I loaded up with plants and a couple of new very large ceramic containers and a potting mix (4 big bags). Tomorrow while cooler I'm going to start cleaning out the area of weeds I can pill and trash the dogs have chewed up. Saturday my great nephew has been hired and will be here for 4-5 hours to work with DH spreading the rock and trimming back the jasmine that has gone crazy. I'll post some pics when done.
> ===================================
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but put down landscaping cloth underneath or the weeds continue to grow in the gravel. Ask me how I know. We spent loads of money on gravel, truck even split our driveway, but the guy didn't put down landscaping cloth and now we have gravel and weeds galore. Lady helping me weed said he absolutely should have put landscaping cloth down first. As of now the gravel didn't help one iota and I don't want it taken out because I paid so much for it so that I wouldn't have to hire someone to weed for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary faithfully doses the dogs and the cats every month with front line. before we started doing the cats i had taken five or six off me no doubt brought in on the cats. 
haven't seen any since we started dosing them. i bet they appreciate it also. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Pearls Girls. Our problem here in Upstate NY has really gotten so much worse. Often there are no symptoms and two of my friend's dogs have Lyme disease. Thank goodness the vet checked them for this on a routine visit. Friends of ours visiting the Ithaca area had their DGS bitten by a tick. They took him to the hospital upon finding it and the doctors said the tick hadn't infected him as not there long enough to have really dug in....my words, not the doctor's. I told my friends to get him checked for Lyme disease anyway, just in case. Don't know why they have gotten so much worse, but definitely something to be aware of. Do you know if it was Lyme disease the person died from?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely story Maatje - who says miracles never happen - they happen every day. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Maatje - another year - another birthday - hope your day is lovely with family and friends. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Caren & Maatje
> Happy anniversary, Pearl
> Gwen, I hope you don't over do things with your hand, take care, I kniw you want to get things done but caution.
> Liz, if you can't find Arnica locally, it's available here, I order from this place & they are reputable
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute is she - and what a lot of hair. i just want to pick her up and cuddle her. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


Oh another little darling. Lucky you Granma!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does look good - thanks for sharing the recipe. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> As I've been reading along with you all these past weeks you've made my mouth water several times with your photo's and comments re Lemon Curd. Well today I received my email from "NZ Women's Weekly" magazine and in it was a really delicious recipe, at least it sounds and looks as though it is.
> If any of you do try baking this please post photo's and tell us if it's as good as the photo, lol!
> 
> 1st attachment is the recipe the 2nd is the photo ( I think)! I may have to edit, will see - sorry couldn't post a separate photo.
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> that does look good - thanks for sharing the recipe. --- sam


Does look delicious doesn't it. If only I had the energy to bake, actually made a smoked salmon and asparagus pie earlier in the week and have basically been eating it small pieces at a time... it's ALL gone, lol! Only shared one piece with a friend. Oh dear I am Miss Piggy at times. ????????????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning. Everyone. Maatje your wee granddaughter is adorable warmest wishes to you and family. So pleased you made it through the cancer and are still here to enjoy the new baby, happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday Caren, this is a lovely week for birthdays. I have a dear friend who is 80 on Sunday, Mother’s Day. 
Liz I do hope you get some help for your poor knee, it sounds terribly painful. My silly DH had a fall 2 years ago and damaged his knee, didn’t go to doctor and when he finally did 6 months later, they couldn’t do much and it swells up and gets sore a lot. 
Gwen that tick sounds really horrible, poor Brantley what a dreadful place for it to happen, such a sensitive area for a man.
Welcome Pearls Girls, glad to have you join our wonderful group of cyber friends.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful baby for sure!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


Such a sweetie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> would it help to wear a knee brace? --- sam


My neighbour was going to loan me hers but it didn't fit. I'll see what the dr. has to say.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, praying Laser tx. helps.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> The good news, bone doc said I'd only need partial knee replacement for right knee and gave me cortisone shot. Bad news left knee is actually worse bone on bone than right knee and I will need total replacement for that. Didn't even know left knee affected. Had X-rays both knees and bladder for this afternoons appt with urologist.


Your problems are worse than mine. Are you having the replacements done?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning. Everyone. Maatje your wee granddaughter is adorable warmest wishes to you and family. So pleased you made it through the cancer and are still here to enjoy the new baby, happy birthday to you.
> Happy birthday Caren, this is a lovely week for birthdays. I have a dear friend who is 80 on Sunday, Mother's Day.
> Liz I do hope you get some help for your poor knee, it sounds terribly painful. My silly DH had a fall 2 years ago and damaged his knee, didn't go to doctor and when he finally did 6 months later, they couldn't do much and it swells up and gets sore a lot.
> Gwen that tick sounds really horrible, poor Brantley what a dreadful place for it to happen, such a sensitive area for a man.
> Welcome Pearls Girls, glad to have you join our wonderful group of cyber friends.


Thanks, Fan. I suppose your DH has a touch of arthritis because of the delay in seeing the dr.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Fan. I suppose your DH has a touch of arthritis because of the delay in seeing the dr.


I would say so, he has it in fingers and other knee so it's quite likely. He's so stubborn and won't get X-ray or anything sensible like that duh!
He just puts voltaren on it and carrys on regardless.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


I think you can still see heaven in a newborn's eyes. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> The good news, bone doc said I'd only need partial knee replacement for right knee and gave me cortisone shot. Bad news left knee is actually worse bone on bone than right knee and I will need total replacement for that. Didn't even know left knee affected. Had X-rays both knees and bladder for this afternoons appt with urologist.


That is really something that the left knee is worse than the right. Same thing happened to me with my back and unbearable pain radiating down both legs. The side that was worse didn't hurt as much as the other side. Strange. Guess it depends on the nerve ends. Sorry your knees are so bad though. Hope all turns out ok with the bladder or that it is something easily corrected.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, off to a talent show tonight. DGS#1 is performing. Just went to Beauty and the Beast. DGS#2 was the beast and DGD was Lumiere. She did great with her comedy lines and DGS really surprised us as the beast. He is normally quiet but he really did a great job. They sure keep us busy. DGS#1 is starring in Brighton Beach Memoirs, and is nervous about us being there as it is about coming of age. :sm12:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


She's just beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Maatje!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The link to the topic with what I have been knitting this last day or two when I'm at the computer.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html

I still have a small quantity of the yarn- maybe a pair of Mary Jane's?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would say so, he has it in fingers and other knee so it's quite likely. He's so stubborn and won't get X-ray or anything sensible like that duh!
> He just puts voltaren on it and carrys on regardless.


Maybe he should try the yellow raisins & gin, I know it sounds crazy but it sure seems to help some people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The link to the topic with what I have been knitting this last day or two when I'm at the computer.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> I still have a small quantity of the yarn- maybe a pair of Mary Jane's?


Very nice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


I think insurance companies are crooks, they always have a hand out for premiums but when it comes to paying they do all they can to squirm out of it. I'm glad you had people to help with funds . I'm so grateful for the system we have even if it's not perfect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Maatje! I did go in 2014, but knowing I was going to Sydney they chose to invent a family occasion and flew him to Auckland. The second hearing of the Guardianship tribunal we were both in Auckland communicating with Sydney by phone- but when I managed to get over to Fofoa's house, she told me the lawyer had said not to talk with me. They have to have been pretty desperate to employ a lawyer.


Not to be a wet blanket on your current hopes but as crazy as his niece is, aren't you afraid to just show up at his birthday? I would be worried she would call the police after all the lies she told the tribunal & since Fales mind isn't good, he wouldn't be able to defend you, especially when you would be so far from home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It didn’t rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn’t turn 60 until June, life just isn’t fair to some people. I just want to cry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, off to a talent show tonight. DGS#1 is performing. Just went to Beauty and the Beast. DGS#2 was the beast and DGD was Lumiere. She did great with her comedy lines and DGS really surprised us as the beast. He is normally quiet but he really did a great job. They sure keep us busy. DGS#1 is starring in Brighton Beach Memoirs, and is nervous about us being there as it is about coming of age. :sm12:


Your GKs will be in the movies before we know it. It's wonderful they are doing so well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not to be a wet blanket on your current hopes but as crazy as his niece is, aren't you afraid to just show up at his birthday? I would be worried she would call the police after all the lies she told the tribunal & since Fales mind isn't good, he wouldn't be able to defend you, especially when you would be so far from home.


That is why I need back-up. I am fairly certain the family gossip machine will have kicked in already.
But I do see why you are concerned Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


Bonnie- I am so sorry- keeping you both in my thoughts.

Hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not to be a wet blanket on your current hopes but as crazy as his niece is, aren't you afraid to just show up at his birthday? I would be worried she would call the police after all the lies she told the tribunal & since Fales mind isn't good, he wouldn't be able to defend you, especially when you would be so far from home.


I agree. Worrisome as I fear that Fale no longer will know you and it will be a dangerous undertaking. Do like the little UGG booties. They are so sweet.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good evening or good morning everyone depending on where you live. It hardly seems possible a week has gone by. I have followed TP Family (lol) all week and tomorrow is Friday again. Do we get fresh tea and start over tomorrow? or do we keep going? I'll have to get a refill of TEA and a clean cup. Ha,Ha. Hope everyone had or has a beautiful day (think on the positive).
I went out and bought 2 mock Orange Shrubs to plant in the yard for our Anniversary. Hopefully the yard person will help me get them planted. They will be 6' or higher, beautiful double white blossoms and a citrus smell. Wonderful plants for those who can't see well or are blind. I bought 2 for my friend last year, her DH planted them. All parents died during the year. They were in memory of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Worrisome as I fear that Fale no longer will know you and it will be a dangerous undertaking. Do like the little UGG booties. They are so sweet.


I do want to try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good evening or good morning everyone depending on where you live. It hardly seems possible a week has gone by. I have followed TP Family (lol) all week and tomorrow is Friday again. Do we get fresh tea and start over tomorrow? or do we keep going? I'll have to get a refill of TEA and a clean cup. Ha,Ha. Hope everyone had or has a beautiful day (think on the positive).
> I went out and bought 2 mock Orange Shrubs to plant in the yard for our Anniversary. Hopefully the yard person will help me get them planted. They will be 6' or higher, beautiful double white blossoms and a citrus smell. Wonderful plants for those who can't see well or are blind. I bought 2 for my friend last year, her DH planted them. All parents died during the year. They were in memory of.


Yes Sam will start us over at 5pm, US EDT, Friday- KateB will post the Summaries- for Margaret and herself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday ladies. 
Very tired tonight so off to sleep. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje, happy birthday! And doubly sweet with the anniversary to celebrate. The new wee one is gorgeous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, here I am gabbing away and I didn't even say hello. Good Morning where I am and Good whatever it is in your neck of the woods. I know we have talked about circular knitting and not getting into the dreaded twist. Know we can correct it before we join but found this today. If you have already joined your work and you discover the twist within the first few rows of joined knitting you can still correct it. Most of you may know this already so you can ignore, but if you didn't know it and you don't want to rip out hours of work on a large cast on:
> 
> Fixing twist (circular knitting) after you have joined and knit a few rows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a dramatic yet beautiful tale yo've shared with us Maatje. Thank you and praise God for blessing you and now us!


Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea about the gloves and round up; may just do that tomorrow.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible to invest all that $$ & have a mess. You could try the heavy rubber gloves & Round up, you spray it on the glove & just touch what you want to kill then there shouldn't be any on the ground. I do that in my perennial bed & it doesn't hurt other things
> Even a couple of layers of that fabric, I put some around some fruit trees that are in the lawn & after a couple of years the grass started coming through.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry hear your dad fell again. Tell him from me please, as someone determined/hardheaded/always wanting to be independent that using a cane or walker actually will allow him to not only maintain his stability but also increase his ability to be independent.


Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


I would be crying. That is a horrible diagnosis. Prayers for her and the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My Quilty friends are very understanding and I took him yesterday with new magazines. He complained about the waste of time. I thanked him for coming and said it was important and then reminded him he had a choice (He remembered DR saying can't be left alone so made this choice) and that I had spent all morning with him taking him to his Dr appointments and back.
> It is hard to understand as he can not express himself, but as I read the word exchange lines to him, he got most every one and was full of laughter. He thinks, does not remember anything, and sometimes can formulate a sentence, but not often as he can't remember what he wanted to say.
> The ladies mission group supports male missionaries but reminded me the meeting was for women.So, I ask if there was a male mission group.
> One of my Quilty friends said that she had never thought about it but she could bring her husband as she always has to leave to check on him also. Knitty friends are not that friendly to want my husband there while they chat.
> ...


In some ways having worked so closely it maybe is a bit easier to need to have him with you all the time. But it also makes the living different lives harder. But you have the knowledge that God is in control of your lives and whatever happens He is there with you both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oh she is beautiful!!! Another welcome addition to the KTP Grands! Welcome, Amelia Pearl!


Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow Joy. So will you be having surgery on the left knee or waiting until it bothers you ?


sassafras123 said:


> The good news, bone doc said I'd only need partial knee replacement for right knee and gave me cortisone shot. Bad news left knee is actually worse bone on bone than right knee and I will need total replacement for that. Didn't even know left knee affected. Had X-rays both knees and bladder for this afternoons appt with urologist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping it's early enough, I'm worried too. I don't understand why chemo wasn't offered right after the hysterectomy. They suggested radiation but also said she could have bowel problems after so she said "no, how about chemo". But was told that wasn't an option, doesn't make much sense to me


I'm making an intelligent guess here-based on what we were told with Mum last year and my background. Uterine Cancer is very enclosed unless it has spread and so the chemo is less likely to get to the cells as they are inside the uterus whereas the radiotherapy is directed right into the area. I know chemo was not even considered for Mum.
Chemo is now helpful becuase it is out of the neat enclosed area and the chemo can reach the area.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A smoked Salmon and asparagus pie sounds good; can you share the recipe?


kiwifrau said:


> Does look delicious doesn't it. If only I had the energy to bake, actually made a smoked salmon and asparagus pie earlier in the week and have basically been eating it small pieces at a time... it's ALL gone, lol! Only shared one piece with a friend. Oh dear I am Miss Piggy at times. ????????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww...what a lovely thing to say.


Cashmeregma said:


> I think you can still see heaven in a newborn's eyes. Beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur.


flyty1n said:


> I agree. Worrisome as I fear that Fale no longer will know you and it will be a dangerous undertaking. Do like the little UGG booties. They are so sweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


I bet you appreciate each of these birthdays more than you did 14 years ago. So Happy Birthday to you.
I have a friend over here who was diagnosed with the same breast cancer and same stage as a friend of hers in the US at much the same time. Both were misdiagnosed to start with. Her doctors got to work dealing with the cancer and she is still around years later. The insurance company spent forever fighting over who was responsible and therefore who should pay and her friend didn't survive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> make a spray bottle of vinegar and water - mostly vinegar and spray the weeds and the gravel. that should keep the weeds down. --- sam


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103143804178293&set=a.10100141136513363.2427580.27225123&type=3


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No real reason that I can understand, he said something about it wouldn't be in my whole system from the patch but I don't see how that makes sense


Doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your problems are worse than mine. Are you having the replacements done?


Will probably schedule right knee partial replacement in Oct. It much easier than full knee replacement and i can walk the heat day so won't need rehab.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Joy...Ive copied it and will give it a go! W wiil go get a sprayer and all tomorrow!


sassafras123 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103143804178293&set=a.10100141136513363.2427580.27225123&type=3


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. Yes, I figure right knee pressing on nerves. Not worried about dilation, he looked at X-rays and nothing bad showing up! Thank you dear friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, won’t deal with left knee til it hurts!
Bonnie, interesting that urologist wants to put me on Premarin and said I will feel much better! At 76 taking Premarin?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good evening or good morning everyone depending on where you live. It hardly seems possible a week has gone by. I have followed TP Family (lol) all week and tomorrow is Friday again. Do we get fresh tea and start over tomorrow? or do we keep going? I'll have to get a refill of TEA and a clean cup. Ha,Ha. Hope everyone had or has a beautiful day (think on the positive).
> I went out and bought 2 mock Orange Shrubs to plant in the yard for our Anniversary. Hopefully the yard person will help me get them planted. They will be 6' or higher, beautiful double white blossoms and a citrus smell. Wonderful plants for those who can't see well or are blind. I bought 2 for my friend last year, her DH planted them. All parents died during the year. They were in memory of.


Sam will start a new Knitting Tea Party tomorrow afternoon.
I've never seen a mock orange, sounds very nice & a great remembrance of your friends parents, so much nicer than cut flowers that quickly die. Cut flowers are pretty but sure don't last long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm making an intelligent guess here-based on what we were told with Mum last year and my background. Uterine Cancer is very enclosed unless it has spread and so the chemo is less likely to get to the cells as they are inside the uterus whereas the radiotherapy is directed right into the area. I know chemo was not even considered for Mum.
> Chemo is now helpful becuase it is out of the neat enclosed area and the chemo can reach the area.


They did a hysterectomy right away so whatever they wanted to kill then would have been outside the uterus so that's why I thought chemo should work then. Did your mom have hysterectomy? I've forgotten. I'm thinking this is in the lymph nodes so you would think the chemo would have been beneficial sooner


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I bet you appreciate each of these birthdays more than you did 14 years ago. So Happy Birthday to you.
> I have a friend over here who was diagnosed with the same breast cancer and same stage as a friend of hers in the US at much the same time. Both were misdiagnosed to start with. Her doctors got to work dealing with the cancer and she is still around years later. The insurance company spent forever fighting over who was responsible and therefore who should pay and her friend didn't survive.


So ridiculous that healthcare is a business rather than caring for people


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would say so, he has it in fingers and other knee so it's quite likely. He's so stubborn and won't get X-ray or anything sensible like that duh!
> He just puts voltaren on it and carrys on regardless.


Voltaren hasn't helped me at all. The chiropracter did laser on my knee and it did feel a bit better. He spent quite a bit of time with me discussing what has happened with my knee and what I should be doing. No heat but ice only 15 minutes at a time and I should continue walking. He suggested using anti-inflammatories but since I'm already taking something for acid reflux, he wants to make sure that I don't take something that will make it worse. The worst thing is to be idle. He will be giving me another treatment tomorrow. The doctor said that my xray wouldn't show anything of the soft tissue but would if there is arthritis involved. He's going to see if he can have a look at the xray tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is really something that the left knee is worse than the right. Same thing happened to me with my back and unbearable pain radiating down both legs. The side that was worse didn't hurt as much as the other side. Strange. Guess it depends on the nerve ends. Sorry your knees are so bad though. Hope all turns out ok with the bladder or that it is something easily corrected.


My previous doctor found out that the pain radiating down the side of my left was an indication of back problems. Has yours checked that out?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, off to a talent show tonight. DGS#1 is performing. Just went to Beauty and the Beast. DGS#2 was the beast and DGD was Lumiere. She did great with her comedy lines and DGS really surprised us as the beast. He is normally quiet but he really did a great job. They sure keep us busy. DGS#1 is starring in Brighton Beach Memoirs, and is nervous about us being there as it is about coming of age. :sm12:


I hope all went well at the talent shows and that your Gkds were super performers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Will probably schedule right knee partial replacement in Oct. It much easier than full knee replacement and i can walk the heat day so won't need rehab.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm really tired so I'm off to bed. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I concur.


I still feel that I want to see for myself how things are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear about your terrible news about Kathy. Way too young and you are right. It sure isn't fair. Big Hugs and I sure understand the need to cry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I hope all went well at the talent shows and that your Gkds were super performers.


Thanks, it really was fun and my what gorgeous voices. There were beginners that were just that, beginners, but some of them were outstanding. Our jaws dropped when our DGS sang as he has gone through his voice change and now he sounds like a man with some gorgeous qualities to his voice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My previous doctor found out that the pain radiating down the side of my left was an indication of back problems. Has yours checked that out?


Oh yes, the pain going down the legs was from a double herniated disc and the nerves on both sides were being rubbed. Thank God I am ok after having cortisone shots and now using the cold laser. It used to be a 10 and now at the most is a 1 or 2 with no pain radiating down the legs any more. Phew. That was so bad I couldn't breathe when it hit. How is your back now. You could ask the doctor with the laser to do the back too if it would be included.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Voltaren hasn't helped me at all. The chiropracter did laser on my knee and it did feel a bit better. He spent quite a bit of time with me discussing what has happened with my knee and what I should be doing. No heat but ice only 15 minutes at a time and I should continue walking. He suggested using anti-inflammatories but since I'm already taking something for acid reflux, he wants to make sure that I don't take something that will make it worse. The worst thing is to be idle. He will be giving me another treatment tomorrow. The doctor said that my xray wouldn't show anything of the soft tissue but would if there is arthritis involved. He's going to see if he can have a look at the xray tomorrow.


Hoping you get the relief you so badly need.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe he should try the yellow raisins & gin, I know it sounds crazy but it sure seems to help some people.


I have heard of that one, he doesn't drink gin! Just an occasional beer when socialising these days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls, I used to have a mock orange tree when I had a farm house and it was so lovely. When I opened the windows the fragrance would come in and it isn't overwhelming like some fragrances, just light and beautiful. Sure brings back memories. Lived there in the late 70's and 80's. Brought back some lovely memories.

So sorry to hear about your DH and I would like to wish you a happy 49th anniversary. Sounds like you are a very loving and compassionate person and positive with all that has happened to him. Wouldn't that be nice if it worked out with your quilting friend that you could both bring your husbands!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, won't deal with left knee til it hurts!
> Bonnie, interesting that urologist wants to put me on Premarin and said I will feel much better! At 76 taking Premarin?


I'm on a progesterone and estrogen cream. I think it makes a good difference. What I take is bio- identical.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator, 
My car has the map function but couldn’t find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn’t gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn’t find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn’t steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn’t see it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAREN!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap me too , or in case at the bottom of the box , must have been our lucky day ????


 :sm04: Good you found some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I will upload a pic of her, hopefully it will be ok...I don't like to post pics of the grandkids on the internet. .they went home today and both are doing well. On second thought before I post anything I will ask for permission from parents.


Always good to get permission, hopefully they say yes. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


Oh no, that's a horrible feeling to lose your wallet and all that money. Sounds like he was ok, but sure sounds like a major thing for you with finding the fellow who had the wallet and then finding Stu. Really a miracle that the cards are still there. So sorry that happened. I wouldn't have wanted to see that latest round either. Don't have a desire for speed as is obvious when I'm a passenger in a car. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Such a shame. Hope you have some really good days following this one. Does your DH think he was pickpocketed or left the wallet somewhere?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz we sure got the artic blast today... it only got to 11c but not for long it dropped down to only 7c at 4.30pm..... BRRR I am frozen. We did get some much needed rain though. :sm06:


Nothing like going from roasting to freezing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well good skills to be learning!
> The other day E was making a scribble, saying that says Grandma, another scribble- that says Elizabeth, then Great Grandma. And having seen her running her finger under words and saying them (well actually a line from the next page!) it is clear that she has picked up the difference between pictures and words. Not that her scribbles looked any different to her drawing! But she knew they were different.


She's going to be reading and writing in no time. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, that's a horrible feeling to lose your wallet and all that money. Sounds like he was ok, but sure sounds like a major thing for you with finding the fellow who had the wallet and then finding Stu. Really a miracle that the cards are still there. So sorry that happened. I wouldn't have wanted to see that latest round either. Don't have a desire for speed as is obvious when I'm a passenger in a car. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Such a shame. Hope you have some really good days following this one.


Will be buying a lottery ticket after that debacle. I think the guy was genuine especially as he told his boss while I was there that no money was in it.
I can't stand the speed or noise so let the boys play and I will do my own thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone had read the Woolgrowers book and sure it was here!
> 
> The Book Launch we went to the other day was really interesting as it turned out. A friend of ours from Uni days-a reminder that I knew her before D and I were going out is that she thinks of me as Margaret, anyone I meet through David calls me Margie.
> Ann's father was bought up on a small island called Wedge Island off the coast of South Australia. She has written a mystery novel set on the island and has used a lot of historical information in it though the story itself is fiction.


Wasn't it Sorenna?

That sounds like an interesting novel, what is the title?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam for reminding me of the vinegar mixture. I know about this and had forgotten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Same story, I'm sure not caught up after having company for 3 days. Also, all the wonderful concerts by my husband and grandchildren. I've had 4 performances in less than a week. Guess I'm pretty fortunate, but some nights I sure feel tired.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> In some ways having worked so closely it maybe is a bit easier to need to have him with you all the time. But it also makes the living different lives harder. But you have the knowledge that God is in control of your lives and whatever happens He is there with you both.


Amen!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wasn't it Sorenna?
> 
> That sounds like an interesting novel, what is the title?


No, not me. I read In the Footsteps of Sheep, non fiction. Similar title, though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The link to the topic with what I have been knitting this last day or two when I'm at the computer.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> I still have a small quantity of the yarn- maybe a pair of Mary Jane's?


They look lovely Julie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you enjoyed 4 performances how special your grandsons voice sounds! Of course your tired! 3 days of hosting and four performances. Hope you can get some R and R.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, may have already responded to your cousins dx, but I’m so sorry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think insurance companies are crooks, they always have a hand out for premiums but when it comes to paying they do all they can to squirm out of it. I'm glad you had people to help with funds . I'm so grateful for the system we have even if it's not perfect.


I think they are crooks too , they take your money year after year and then when you need some of your money back they find all ways not to give you it . 
People complain about our national health system and yes it's not perfect but I hope it continues for lots of years to come


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


So sorry Bonnie you are right life definitely isn't fair


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good evening or good morning everyone depending on where you live. It hardly seems possible a week has gone by. I have followed TP Family (lol) all week and tomorrow is Friday again. Do we get fresh tea and start over tomorrow? or do we keep going? I'll have to get a refill of TEA and a clean cup. Ha,Ha. Hope everyone had or has a beautiful day (think on the positive).
> I went out and bought 2 mock Orange Shrubs to plant in the yard for our Anniversary. Hopefully the yard person will help me get them planted. They will be 6' or higher, beautiful double white blossoms and a citrus smell. Wonderful plants for those who can't see well or are blind. I bought 2 for my friend last year, her DH planted them. All parents died during the year. They were in memory of.


If you keep following Sam will post a link to the start of the new Tea party , 
I have a mock orange plant too , although it's more of a small tree now , love the beautiful white flowers and fragrance


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a man for you - macho to the end. --- sam



Fan said:


> I would say so, he has it in fingers and other knee so it's quite likely. He's so stubborn and won't get X-ray or anything sensible like that duh!
> He just puts voltaren on it and carrys on regardless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing bonnie - not sure i would try it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Not to be a wet blanket on your current hopes but as crazy as his niece is, aren't you afraid to just show up at his birthday? I would be worried she would call the police after all the lies she told the tribunal & since Fales mind isn't good, he wouldn't be able to defend you, especially when you would be so far from home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie i am so sorry - sending you hugs. will your cousin elect to have chemo do you think. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will start a new knitting tea party tomorrow at five - i will give the new location - all you need to do it click on it and you will be at the new one. that email will be at the end of this week's ktp. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Good evening or good morning everyone depending on where you live. It hardly seems possible a week has gone by. I have followed TP Family (lol) all week and tomorrow is Friday again. Do we get fresh tea and start over tomorrow? or do we keep going? I'll have to get a refill of TEA and a clean cup. Ha,Ha. Hope everyone had or has a beautiful day (think on the positive).
> I went out and bought 2 mock Orange Shrubs to plant in the yard for our Anniversary. Hopefully the yard person will help me get them planted. They will be 6' or higher, beautiful double white blossoms and a citrus smell. Wonderful plants for those who can't see well or are blind. I bought 2 for my friend last year, her DH planted them. All parents died during the year. They were in memory of.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should do them in. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103143804178293&set=a.10100141136513363.2427580.27225123&type=3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - mock orange - http://www.google.com/search?q=mpcl+pramge&oq=mpcl+pramge&aqs=chrome..69i57.3151j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 ---sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam will start a new Knitting Tea Party tomorrow afternoon.
> I've never seen a mock orange, sounds very nice & a great remembrance of your friends parents, so much nicer than cut flowers that quickly die. Cut flowers are pretty but sure don't last long


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the laser treatments sound promising. --- sam



budasha said:


> Voltaren hasn't helped me at all. The chiropracter did laser on my knee and it did feel a bit better. He spent quite a bit of time with me discussing what has happened with my knee and what I should be doing. No heat but ice only 15 minutes at a time and I should continue walking. He suggested using anti-inflammatories but since I'm already taking something for acid reflux, he wants to make sure that I don't take something that will make it worse. The worst thing is to be idle. He will be giving me another treatment tomorrow. The doctor said that my xray wouldn't show anything of the soft tissue but would if there is arthritis involved. He's going to see if he can have a look at the xray tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that may be true julie - but you still have to consider your safety. no one there is going to have your back - even the ones that go with you - once they are under the eye of the 'bitch' they may well change their tune. give it some thought. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I still feel that I want to see for myself how things are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lot of money to lose - so sorry stu. --- sam



Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have heard of that one, he doesn't drink gin! Just an occasional beer when socialising these days.


It has no taste of booze, it soaks into the raisins so they are plump. DH took it for a while & thought it helped


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


I'm glad you got the wallet & cards back but $2000 is a lot of cash to lose????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie i am so sorry - sending you hugs. will your cousin elect to have chemo do you think. --- sam


Yes, she said she will try it, I hope it doesn't make her too sick. I'm thinking I might try to go visit her soon, I'd rather that than think of going to a funeral


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a lot of money to lose - so sorry stu. --- sam


Thank you Sam. He normally doesn't carry that much cash, but he had the deposits of 6 members of car club for Stu to organise them going to Bathurst in Aussie in October again. So will need to get to bank for replacement. Thinking he should go back to gas station and have them check the cctv footage to see if can discover who stole the cash. Wouldn't probably get it back but might discover something you never know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - mock orange - http://www.google.com/search?q=mpcl+pramge&oq=mpcl+pramge&aqs=chrome..69i57.3151j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 ---sam


They are really pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just got to say I think the first cup of coffee in the morning is the best one of the day 
Just me , the birds singing and a nice hot strong coffee perfect


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, well another very cold day here again and extreme winds and we have had 20 something cms of rain since yesterday. I went to Target last night and bought a warm coat with a hood. I wore it today to take DD and kids to doctors, Serena had her 4 year old immunisation and Penelope had her 2 12month ones and they both had the flu shot also. Both kids were very good and the nurses (2) were excellent and very quick. Doctor recommended that they both have the flu shot this year with Penelope's chesty issues we dont want her getting flu. They are giving it to any children from 6 months to 5 years for free and recommending everyone else have it also... after last years huge loss of lives due to the flu. Fingers crossed this is a better vaccine than was used last year worldwide. DD and I both had ours last week. Anyway I was lovely and cozy in my new coat in today's weather. LOL I took DD and Penelope home and kept Serena with me till about 2.30pm... good fun. 

We are doing Mothers Day at my place tomorrow coz DS's football team plays on Sunday so that takes preference....LOL. Apparantly DS and girlfriend are cooking something up for our lunch.... yay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> The doctor believes I've torn the ligaments in my knee. It takes a long time to heal but I hope this new treatment will help (if I can get in to see this doctor).


Oh dear, I hope the treatment helps. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


So sorry to hear this Bonnie. Will she take the chemo? I think in this situation you have to weight up the chance of a few extra months maybe, against the quality of life remaining. You're right, life just isn't fair. Sending hugs for you and her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I need to go get some breakfast and work done, but first. . .
> A very Happy Celebration Birthday, and many more Caren.
> I am grateful to be in the TP Family???? I only thought TP stood for Toilet Paper. . .I was very confused. . .
> Loved those word funnies. . . even made my husband laugh. . .
> ...


LOL. You are fitting in well to our Tea Party Family. :sm11: Someone else can explain about arnica as I dont think we can get it here....

Also big hugs for all you do for your DH and the stress that you must have with it all.... it would be great if you friend can take along her DH to your quilting group also for company for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I do hope that this works out for you Julie.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, we can get that kind of change in an hour here????????sometimes you need a tank top & shorts on the same day as your winter coat????


LOL. So I gathered. Hope your warm weather settles in properly soon though. It seems a waste if we over here are giving up the sun and warmth for our Winter and you over there aren't getting it! :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


So sorry to hear about your cousin, Bonnie. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


Well done to you! There are a few of us who have survived cancer and I am so glad. I am 8 years clear after bowel cancer, I was lucky as I didnt have to have treatment... I was 50 then. It is amazing what we can deal with if we have to and with good attitudes come out the other side.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


Oh no sorry to hear he has fallen on his arm, hope there isnt too much damage. I hope he agrees to finally use the cane.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


Awww she is beautiful! Congratulations again and Happy Birthday to you also. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still feel that I want to see for myself how things are.


Very understandable Julie, but I think I would also warn caution.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Will be buying a lottery ticket after that debacle. I think the guy was genuine especially as he told his boss while I was there that no money was in it.
> I can't stand the speed or noise so let the boys play and I will do my own thing.


I would agree it doesn't sound like he was the thief..why have anything more to do with the wallet if you had stolen it?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would agree it doesn't sound like he was the thief..why have anything more to do with the wallet if you had stolen it?


Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The link to the topic with what I have been knitting this last day or two when I'm at the computer.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> I still have a small quantity of the yarn- maybe a pair of Mary Jane's?


 Very cute Julie.... and yes I reckon Mary Janes... they are always cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


Oh no., that's very very sad news. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


Mmmm that is horrible. I hope it wasnt him who took the money. :sm25:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm that is horrible. I hope it wasnt him who took the money. :sm25:


It was him!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Allowed to post a pic of our little miss.


What a sweetie- wonder what will happen to that dark hair?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The link to the topic with what I have been knitting this last day or two when I'm at the computer.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> I still have a small quantity of the yarn- maybe a pair of Mary Jane's?


They look good Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think insurance companies are crooks, they always have a hand out for premiums but when it comes to paying they do all they can to squirm out of it. I'm glad you had people to help with funds . I'm so grateful for the system we have even if it's not perfect.


Althea whose cat I cat-sat in March and who had the fall before she even got to her hotel had all her claims paid out by the insurance company without a quibble.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


That is just so sad. And so awful for you to face- and her and her immediate family of course


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Sam will start us over at 5pm, US EDT, Friday- KateB will post the Summaries- for Margaret and herself.


Kate gets that job becuase I don't like being organised by 6.30am if I can avoid it! Well I don't even like being up by then let alone organsied


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They did a hysterectomy right away so whatever they wanted to kill then would have been outside the uterus so that's why I thought chemo should work then. Did your mom have hysterectomy? I've forgotten. I'm thinking this is in the lymph nodes so you would think the chemo would have been beneficial sooner


Yes took every thing out. Then just 3 lots of radiation as all the lymph nodes came back clear. If anything had shown in the nodes then chemo would have been considered if I remember rightly. But at 86 then Mum would likely have refused it-and maybe even radio if it had been a full 6 weeks course needed. She is still doing well. Though she does ahve 2 knees bone on bone but says not going to specialist as he will tell her to have knee replacements and she doesn't want more surgery. I'm going to try to convince her to see someone though to see if any other options are there. She won't lose anything by seeing someone and might gain. But not sure I will succeed. She tends to think her elderly doctor knows best. Though He did get her seen quickly when she went with her uterine discharge. Unlike the first young doctor she saw who basically told us we were being silly to be concerned!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So ridiculous that healthcare is a business rather than caring for people


My friend was extremely relieved to be here and not in the US thats for sure- as she could well have been if things hadn't worked out as they did for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


Oh no what a lot to lose. Hopefully they didn't take the card details.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was him!


So sad for you. That is a horrendous loss, not only of cash, but of faith in your fellow men. Glad the cards are there, but so sorry for this terrible loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wasn't it Sorenna?
> 
> That sounds like an interesting novel, what is the title?


Winddance by Anne Winckel. Published by a small Victorian publishing company.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Same story, I'm sure not caught up after having company for 3 days. Also, all the wonderful concerts by my husband and grandchildren. I've had 4 performances in less than a week. Guess I'm pretty fortunate, but some nights I sure feel tired.


Doing things you enjoy is still tiring so sounds like being tired is allowed-especially with company for 3 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, not me. I read In the Footsteps of Sheep, non fiction. Similar title, though.


Oh well- I enjoyed it anyway whoever recommended it :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> It was him!


Such a shame Fan. It is a beautiful moment when someone is a true hero and returns the money. It is criminal and I think this makes you feel even worse. Sad moment. Not just the loss of money but the loss of faith in this man who played the hero.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Kate gets that job becuase I don't like being organised by 6.30am if I can avoid it! Well I don't even like being up by then let alone organsied


Oh my, that is understandable and way too early for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear...losings such a large amount of cash! Glad the cards were there at least. Sorry uou had such a trying day.


Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that may be true julie - but you still have to consider your safety. no one there is going to have your back - even the ones that go with you - once they are under the eye of the 'bitch' they may well change their tune. give it some thought. --- sam


And even if you get there Julie she may whisk him away again.

Julie was he near Campbelltown? My brother is now living there and when He told me I was thinking it sounded familiar and as we were talking I suddenly thought that might be the area they were in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


Oh that's not good at all! :sm25:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes took every thing out. Then just 3 lots of radiation as all the lymph nodes came back clear. If anything had shown in the nodes then chemo would have been considered if I remember rightly. But at 86 then Mum would likely have refused it-and maybe even radio if it had been a full 6 weeks course needed. She is still doing well. Though she does ahve 2 knees bone on bone but says not going to specialist as he will tell her to have knee replacements and she doesn't want more surgery. I'm going to try to convince her to see someone though to see if any other options are there. She won't lose anything by seeing someone and might gain. But not sure I will succeed. She tends to think her elderly doctor knows best. Though He did get her seen quickly when she went with her uterine discharge. Unlike the first young doctor she saw who basically told us we were being silly to be concerned!


Did you let the young doctor know what the results were of you "being silly." I'm so glad you pursued things. So many people die because of these doctors and I remember when my nephew's MIL died in her late 40's because a doctor at one of the famous hospitals told them when they called in with a problem that it was normal. The next morning she was dead. He called and made sure the doctors knew the results of their "normal." Made me think that this is probably an important thing to do to save the lives of other people, but also extremely hard to do as you are grieving. Think it was anger that did it.

I'm so glad your mother is doing well. Wouldn't it be wonderful if this stem cell therapy is allowed soon. They are using one's own stem cells now, not those of babies, making it more ethical. This would still be invasive but perhaps not like surgery. I'm sure it wouldn't be fun either but don't know enough about it yet. It is sounding so promising. I know we were talking about it recently on here. I sure can understand your mother not wanting to go through more surgery as my mother was like that. Difficult seeing her in pain though with her walking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well another very cold day here again and extreme winds and we have had 20 something cms of rain since yesterday. I went to Target last night and bought a warm coat with a hood. I wore it today to take DD and kids to doctors, Serena had her 4 year old immunisation and Penelope had her 2 12month ones and they both had the flu shot also. Both kids were very good and the nurses (2) were excellent and very quick. Doctor recommended that they both have the flu shot this year with Penelope's chesty issues we dont want her getting flu. They are giving it to any children from 6 months to 5 years for free and recommending everyone else have it also... after last years huge loss of lives due to the flu. Fingers crossed this is a better vaccine than was used last year worldwide. DD and I both had ours last week. Anyway I was lovely and cozy in my new coat in today's weather. LOL I took DD and Penelope home and kept Serena with me till about 2.30pm... good fun.
> 
> We are doing Mothers Day at my place tomorrow coz DS's football team plays on Sunday so that takes preference....LOL. Apparantly DS and girlfriend are cooking something up for our lunch.... yay.


At least we don't have the floods that they have down in Hobart. old here too (but not really cold today). Yesterday however was only 14.8. Fair amount of rain yesterday and a bit today. Warming up to around 19 for Sunday and fining up as well.
Yesterday is all the one colour in the temperature blanket. My range is 10-14.9 and it was 10 to 14.8! So easy knitting tomorrow. Right up to date with it currently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Sam. I certainly understand you (Julie) wanting to see for yourself/herself but am concerned about your safety once around that family and in a different country without support. I wouldn't trust the family _especially_ gathered as a group.


thewren said:


> that may be true Julie - but you still have to consider your safety. no one there is going to have your back - even the ones that go with you - once they are under the eye of the 'bitch' they may well change their tune. give it some thought. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true...just finished my first cup. Will head outside as soon as I catch up here. It is going to be 90 F today so I want an early staet.


Swedenme said:


> Just got to say I think the first cup of coffee in the morning is the best one of the day
> Just me , the birds singing and a nice hot strong coffee perfect


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. You are fitting in well to our Tea Party Family. :sm11: Someone else can explain about arnica as I dont think we can get it here....
> 
> Also big hugs for all you do for your DH and the stress that you must have with it all.... it would be great if you friend can take along her DH to your quilting group also for company for him.


No idea if we can get Arnica but had never heard of it till here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And even if you get there Julie she may whisk him away again.
> 
> Julie was he near Campbell Town? My brother is now living there and when He told me I was thinking it sounded familiar and as we were talking I suddenly thought that might be the area they were in.


Wouldn't that be something.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! What a crook!!!


Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Althea whose cat I cat-sat in March and who had the fall before she even got to her hotel had all her claims paid out by the insurance company without a quibble.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


How strange. If sure it was him then he should be chased up to try to discourage him from doing the same again if nothing else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps he had hoped to get a reward for returning the wallet and cards furthering his ill-gotten $$


darowil said:


> How strange. If sure it was him then he should be chased up to try to discourage him from doing the same again if nothing else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps he had hoped to get a reward for returning the wallet and cards furthering his ill-gotten $$


Now that would have been smart thinking! Not right but smart.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least we don't have the floods that they have down in Hobart. old here too (but not really cold today). Yesterday however was only 14.8. Fair amount of rain yesterday and a bit today. Warming up to around 19 for Sunday and fining up as well.
> Yesterday is all the one colour in the temperature blanket. My range is 10-14.9 and it was 10 to 14.8! So easy knitting tomorrow. Right up to date with it currently.


Yes I saw that on the news what a mess they had there. We not getting as high as you with your 19c but supposed to be 16c tomorrow and 17c Sunday. 
Well done with the blanket keeping it up to date.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


I would go back to the office and let his boss know what a thieving miserable person he is


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, not me. I read In the Footsteps of Sheep, non fiction. Similar title, though.


Oops...meant to say similar theme!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I would say so, he has it in fingers and other knee so it's quite likely. He's so stubborn and won't get X-ray or anything sensible like that duh!
> He just puts voltaren on it and carrys on regardless.


What is it with men and figuring they don't need doctors or that things will heal by themselves? Quite frequently they do but there are times our bodies need a little more help! The clinic still hasn't called my husband back and he wont call them anymore. Doesn't want to "bug" them. I'm of the mindset squeaky wheel gets the grease. Lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oops...meant to say similar theme!


Other than sheep in one and wool in the other the titles didn't really seem similar! Theme makes much more sense.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think insurance companies are crooks, they always have a hand out for premiums but when it comes to paying they do all they can to squirm out of it. I'm glad you had people to help with funds . I'm so grateful for the system we have even if it's not perfect.


No system is perfect for sure. After my diagnosis my premiums sky rocketed! Tried to get on state health, but was kicked off after a year cause we "made too much money". Didn't realize we were considered one of the wealthy! But we owned our own home so that was counted against us. Didn't care for Obama and I know some people's premiums went crazy with the new plan, but for us it was a godsend. Now am on Medicare so will see how all that plays out. I'm thankful I'm so healthy now. But of course no insurance plan will cover naturopaths which is where we prefer to go. However, it's nice to know that I have insurance now that will cover treatments should I need it again. I'm always so frustrated that premiums are high but for us and our children we dont go to the doctor unless it's necessary...and that doesn't mean we go for the slightest snivel. So many times people pay outrageous premiums but maybe use the doctor 3 or 4 times at most per year. Course with kids you go a bit more, what with immunizations and other kid related stuff. But for the healthy individual why pay 400or 500 per month for something you aren't using? And then by the end of the year it's not like that money gets carried over into the new year! Oh no everything starts again! So you accumulate your deductible out of pocket on top of the premium and then the get to the end of the year and the whole thing starts over. 
Sorry didn't mean to rant at y'all so early in the morning!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not to be a wet blanket on your current hopes but as crazy as his niece is, aren't you afraid to just show up at his birthday? I would be worried she would call the police after all the lies she told the tribunal & since Fales mind isn't good, he wouldn't be able to defend you, especially when you would be so far from home.


Good point Bonnie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Other than sheep in one and wool in the other the titles didn't really seem similar! Theme makes much more sense.


A hazard of typing while tired!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


Oh Bonnie, I'm so very sorry to hear this. So sad.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Maatje, happy birthday! And doubly sweet with the anniversary to celebrate. The new wee one is gorgeous.


Thank you and to everyone else for the congratulations. The little one is so sweet isn't she! Can't wait to see her in person. Not sure when we will go to see them. Dil's mom is coming tomorrow and staying a weekwith them. She doesn't get to see them very often as she lives about 7 hours away, so dont want to go when she's there. They wouldn't care at all and it would be fun seeing her mom again, but I want to be respectful of the mother/daughter relationship. And we live closer so we get to go more often. I will probably try to go up when they move...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a dramatic yet beautiful tale yo've shared with us Maatje. Thank you and praise God for blessing you and now us!


Thank you I'm very grateful to be here today!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good idea about the gloves and round up; may just do that tomorrow.


Bonnie, that's a great idea....we get rogue elm trees that pop up everywhere! And if you don't catch them before you know they are 2 feet tall and growing!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry hear your dad fell again. Tell him from me please, as someone determined/hardheaded/always wanting to be independent that using a cane or walker actually will allow him to not only maintain his stability but also increase his ability to be independent.


????if you think you are hardheaded you've met your match in my dad! We have told him repeatedly the key to independence is to use walking aids. But to get that through his thick noggin! He sees them as a sign of weakness. My brother called last night and was moaning on and on about it, but like I told my sister there's nothing we can do....our only comfort is that we've tried our best. My siblings want me to try to convince him when we go in June. Maybe I will I will have to see how to approach that. My sister says that aside from his very poor eyesight - depth perception and peripheral is poor- his legs are starting to get weak and he's really starting to shuffle. He feels if he doesn't keep moving he will end up in a wheel chair. So I get that but then you'd think he would use walking aids. My brother said it was a good wake up for himself as he figured he's related to this man so likely to be just as stubborn so he is trying to learn so he won't be such a stubborn man when's he's 93! Lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you and to everyone else for the congratulations. The little one is so sweet isn't she! Can't wait to see her in person. Not sure when we will go to see them. Dil's mom is coming tomorrow and staying a weekwith them. She doesn't get to see them very often as she lives about 7 hours away, so dont want to go when she's there. They wouldn't care at all and it would be fun seeing her mom again, but I want to be respectful of the mother/daughter relationship. And we live closer so we get to go more often. I will probably try to go up when they move...


I'm sure they wouldn't mind you going for a while. I think I would be disappointed if you didn't come for over a week. After all she probably wants to show off her little girl- while still wanting to rest and spend time with her mother.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> The good news, bone doc said I'd only need partial knee replacement for right knee and gave me cortisone shot. Bad news left knee is actually worse bone on bone than right knee and I will need total replacement for that. Didn't even know left knee affected. Had X-rays both knees and bladder for this afternoons appt with urologist.


Glad you got some good news. Hope appt went well with urologist.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did fasting blood work 13 vials worth. Now enjoying coffee!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> My Quilty friends are very understanding and I took him yesterday with new magazines. He complained about the waste of time. I thanked him for coming and said it was important and then reminded him he had a choice (He remembered DR saying can't be left alone so made this choice) and that I had spent all morning with him taking him to his Dr appointments and back.
> It is hard to understand as he can not express himself, but as I read the word exchange lines to him, he got most every one and was full of laughter. He thinks, does not remember anything, and sometimes can formulate a sentence, but not often as he can't remember what he wanted to say.
> The ladies mission group supports male missionaries but reminded me the meeting was for women.So, I ask if there was a male mission group.
> One of my Quilty friends said that she had never thought about it but she could bring her husband as she always has to leave to check on him also. Knitty friends are not that friendly to want my husband there while they chat.
> ...


Congratulations on 49years! You have done a lot together. It would be nice if your friend could bring her husband.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I need to go get some breakfast and work done, but first. . .
> A very Happy Celebration Birthday, and many more Caren.
> I am grateful to be in the TP Family???? I only thought TP stood for Toilet Paper. . .I was very confused. . .
> Loved those word funnies. . . even made my husband laugh. . .
> ...


That's too funny! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Caren.


Caren, Happy belated birthday from your birthday buddy!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I bet you appreciate each of these birthdays more than you did 14 years ago. So Happy Birthday to you.
> I have a friend over here who was diagnosed with the same breast cancer and same stage as a friend of hers in the US at much the same time. Both were misdiagnosed to start with. Her doctors got to work dealing with the cancer and she is still around years later. The insurance company spent forever fighting over who was responsible and therefore who should pay and her friend didn't survive.


No one cares as much about your health as you do! I first discover a lump august of '04 had a mammogram and nothing showed up. Was told no worries. But still there come March so went back and said I need to know dr. Ordered mammogram and ultra sound....nothing showed up...I was happy for about a week and then couldn't sleep cause the darn lump was still there and if it's "nothing" what the heck is it? Went back, dr said well I can send you to the surgeon see what he says if it makes you feel better. It did make me feel better so hoofed it off to the surgeon. He didn't think it was a big deal either but said I'll do a needle biopsy....came back negative...but he could tell I wasnt satisfied so said ok I will do a core biopsy. That's when they found the tumor. Never forget his face when he came into the room...said he hadn't slept all night - he looked like it too! But he took immediate control of things and within a month i was on the treatment rollercoaster. Then when they set about staging the tumor all the "experts"ended up disagreeing over the stage. The first radiologist said it was a stage 1, took it to tumor board who said oh my goodness, this is the most aggressive cancer around and a stage 3 at best. First radiologist said he'd stake his entire reputation on his own staging. The oncologist decided to treat it as a stage 2 b just to cover all the bases. Therefore I had 3 surgeries and endless rounds of chemo and 37 rounds of radiation. Fun stuff! Never did find any in the lymph nodes tho which was a blessing. 
Moral of the story, if you feel something isn't right insist on getting answers. Might not be the answer you want, sure wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


Oh so sorry! Sounds like an awful day...bad the money was gone but good the cards were there.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


What!! A thief and a liar, so sorry...... I'm with you I would go confront him! His boss should know he has a dishonest employee!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't rain as predicted & was quite cool so I decided it was a good day to clean the dead canes out of the raspberries. What an awful job, I had long sleeves but I still look like I lost a fight with a cat.
> I got some terrible news today, my cousin Kathy went to the oncologist today & was told her cancer is stage 4 & she has maybe 6 months, they offered chemo & said that might give her a little more time. She doesn't turn 60 until June, life just isn't fair to some people. I just want to cry


Oh Bonnie I am so sorry, sending HUGS.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:



> What a sweetie- wonder what will happen to that dark hair?


Probably stay - my dil is dark haired - has French and Cree Indian in her genes. The boys are darkish as well. And both have brown eyes although my son has very blue eyes. But brown is dominant. I'm hoping tho that she gets my sons thick curly hair...dils hair is pretty fine and very straight....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


I'd be furious too & would probably confront him. That's a lot of money to lose


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Althea whose cat I cat-sat in March and who had the fall before she even got to her hotel had all her claims paid out by the insurance company without a quibble.


That's great. Here we hear so often of people buying travel is insurance to go to the US & then having trouble when something happens. DH doesn't even want to leave the country anymore because of that,


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> A smoked Salmon and asparagus pie sounds good; can you share the recipe?


No recipe just adding whatever to the pie dish. I used Puff Pastry, so lined the pie dish then added 6 eggs and swirled the around to break the yolks. Then I added about 4 huge tablespoons of cottage cheese, lightly mixed them in with the eggs. About a cup of asparagus cut into pieces and 50grams of smoked thinly sliced salmon. Swirled everything around just to mix them together but not beating anything as I love to bite into the white of the egg of an extra chunk of the cottage cheese. Then I added a top layer of puff pastry, made an "X" in the top. Coated the top with an extra egg yolk, baked at 375 for about 45 - 50 min's. Absolutely delicious!!! No wonder I'm gaining weight, lol!

I never add salt or pepper as that's just me, but ground pepper is nice on the top when you eat a slice or two..????????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I concur.


Me too Julie.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam. He normally doesn't carry that much cash, but he had the deposits of 6 members of car club for Stu to organise them going to Bathurst in Aussie in October again. So will need to get to bank for replacement. Thinking he should go back to gas station and have them check the cctv footage to see if can discover who stole the cash. Wouldn't probably get it back but might discover something you never know.


Worth a try. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with Sam. I certainly understand you (Julie) wanting to see for yourself/herself but am concerned about your safety once around that family and in a different country without support. I wouldn't trust the family _especially_ gathered as a group.


I'm glad others were thinking the same as me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What is it with men and figuring they don't need doctors or that things will heal by themselves? Quite frequently they do but there are times our bodies need a little more help! The clinic still hasn't called my husband back and he wont call them anymore. Doesn't want to "bug" them. I'm of the mindset squeaky wheel gets the grease. Lol


I agree, if you don't advocate for yourself, no one else will


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No system is perfect for sure. After my diagnosis my premiums sky rocketed! Tried to get on state health, but was kicked off after a year cause we "made too much money". Didn't realize we were considered one of the wealthy! But we owned our own home so that was counted against us. Didn't care for Obama and I know some people's premiums went crazy with the new plan, but for us it was a godsend. Now am on Medicare so will see how all that plays out. I'm thankful I'm so healthy now. But of course no insurance plan will cover naturopaths which is where we prefer to go. However, it's nice to know that I have insurance now that will cover treatments should I need it again. I'm always so frustrated that premiums are high but for us and our children we dont go to the doctor unless it's necessary...and that doesn't mean we go for the slightest snivel. So many times people pay outrageous premiums but maybe use the doctor 3 or 4 times at most per year. Course with kids you go a bit more, what with immunizations and other kid related stuff. But for the healthy individual why pay 400or 500 per month for something you aren't using? And then by the end of the year it's not like that money gets carried over into the new year! Oh no everything starts again! So you accumulate your deductible out of pocket on top of the premium and then the get to the end of the year and the whole thing starts over.
> Sorry didn't mean to rant at y'all so early in the morning!


So, I'm curious are immunizations free or do you have to pay to go to the doctor to get them too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No one cares as much about your health as you do! I first discover a lump august of '04 had a mammogram and nothing showed up. Was told no worries. But still there come March so went back and said I need to know dr. Ordered mammogram and ultra sound....nothing showed up...I was happy for about a week and then couldn't sleep cause the darn lump was still there and if it's "nothing" what the heck is it? Went back, dr said well I can send you to the surgeon see what he says if it makes you feel better. It did make me feel better so hoofed it off to the surgeon. He didn't think it was a big deal either but said I'll do a needle biopsy....came back negative...but he could tell I wasnt satisfied so said ok I will do a core biopsy. That's when they found the tumor. Never forget his face when he came into the room...said he hadn't slept all night - he looked like it too! But he took immediate control of things and within a month i was on the treatment rollercoaster. Then when they set about staging the tumor all the "experts"ended up disagreeing over the stage. The first radiologist said it was a stage 1, took it to tumor board who said oh my goodness, this is the most aggressive cancer around and a stage 3 at best. First radiologist said he'd stake his entire reputation on his own staging. The oncologist decided to treat it as a stage 2 b just to cover all the bases. Therefore I had 3 surgeries and endless rounds of chemo and 37 rounds of radiation. Fun stuff! Never did find any in the lymph nodes tho which was a blessing.
> Moral of the story, if you feel something isn't right insist on getting answers. Might not be the answer you want, sure wasn't what I wanted.


I'm so glad you were persistent, even experts are wrong sometimes.

My friend had terrible back pain & went to several doctors, this woman worked like a man, full time job & then worked on the farm when she got home, they treated her like a whiner. After more than a year she was finally referred for physio & the therapist could feel a lump & requested X-rays. She had osteosarcoma which had already spread, her children were still young so she tried everything. They finally did a "hind quarter amputation " as the tumour was in the pelvis, she had to go to Toronto for it, the most barbaric thing I've ever seen. It was already everywhere by this point so I don't know why that was even considered & she passed away 3 months later. She was just over 40


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad others were thinking the same as me.


I'm thinking that way too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Julie


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking the same thing bonnie - not sure i would try it. --- sam


I am prepared to see what Rotorua can achieve. Better than knowing nothing- and if I am in Australia the police or the Guardianship Tribunal or the Salvation Army Mediation set up can be brought into the picture. I just can't do anything from this side of the Tasman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that may be true julie - but you still have to consider your safety. no one there is going to have your back - even the ones that go with you - once they are under the eye of the 'bitch' they may well change their tune. give it some thought. --- sam


I still want to try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well another very cold day here again and extreme winds and we have had 20 something cms of rain since yesterday. I went to Target last night and bought a warm coat with a hood. I wore it today to take DD and kids to doctors, Serena had her 4 year old immunisation and Penelope had her 2 12month ones and they both had the flu shot also. Both kids were very good and the nurses (2) were excellent and very quick. Doctor recommended that they both have the flu shot this year with Penelope's chesty issues we dont want her getting flu. They are giving it to any children from 6 months to 5 years for free and recommending everyone else have it also... after last years huge loss of lives due to the flu. Fingers crossed this is a better vaccine than was used last year worldwide. DD and I both had ours last week. Anyway I was lovely and cozy in my new coat in today's weather. LOL I took DD and Penelope home and kept Serena with me till about 2.30pm... good fun.
> 
> We are doing Mothers Day at my place tomorrow coz DS's football team plays on Sunday so that takes preference....LOL. Apparantly DS and girlfriend are cooking something up for our lunch.... yay.


Glad that you've had rain, though!
I've had the 'flu shot, and the Shingles one
Happy Mothers' Day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very understandable Julie, but I think I would also warn caution.


I am hearing you all, I will be cautious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


That's awful Fan- semi honesty is not honesty at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute Julie.... and yes I reckon Mary Janes... they are always cute. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy! yes I reckon that is probably what I will do with the scrap left over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look good Julie.


Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate gets that job becuase I don't like being organised by 6.30am if I can avoid it! Well I don't even like being up by then let alone organsied


So when Kate can't, I do it! No hardship here because sometimes it is as late as 11 a.m..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been waiting and waiting for the Elizabeth Zimmerman book from the library , finally got a message off them to give them a call , only to be told the book has gone missing who ever had it last has not returned it grrr .the library system here has so few books on knitting , in fact it's pretty useless and they have no intention of renewing books


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And even if you get there Julie she may whisk him away again.
> 
> Julie was he near Campbelltown? My brother is now living there and when He told me I was thinking it sounded familiar and as we were talking I suddenly thought that might be the area they were in.


He was, but I remember Ingleburn, and Cabramatta West being mentioned. If they have bought, rather than renting that would be harder to do, but it would be not an unfamiliar ploy on Lupe's part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with Sam. I certainly understand you (Julie) wanting to see for yourself/herself but am concerned about your safety once around that family and in a different country without support. I wouldn't trust the family _especially_ gathered as a group.


I will see what support I may be able to get from the Quaker Meeting in Sydney- they were very supportive in 2014.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Me too Julie.


Oh well, I would not feel right if I did not at least try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm thinking that way too.


And I am still going to give it my best shot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for the Elizabeth Zimmerman book from the library , finally got a message off them to give them a call , only to be told the book has gone missing who ever had it last has not returned it grrr .the library system here has so few books on knitting , in fact it's pretty useless and they have no intention of renewing books


What a blooming bore- and a totally anti-social gesture on the part of the borrower- I have had knitting books with pages ripped out, from the Library.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan, so sorry to hear of the theft of Stu’s wallet. I agree that the employer should be advised.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for the Elizabeth Zimmerman book from the library , finally got a message off them to give them a call , only to be told the book has gone missing who ever had it last has not returned it grrr .the library system here has so few books on knitting , in fact it's pretty useless and they have no intention of renewing books


Grrr... I'm lucky here, we have a Provincial Library system- the government was going to cut it last budget but people raised such hell they relented- anyway I can request books & if any library in the province has it, it will come to the local library.. sometimes there's quite a wait but only one book has never come


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am still going to give it my best shot.


At least you will know you have tried everything you can


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a blooming bore- and a totally anti-social gesture on the part of the borrower- I have had knitting books with pages ripped out, from the Library.


Oh no I've never found that at least not yet ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grrr... I'm lucky here, we have a Provincial Library system- the government was going to cut it last budget but people raised such hell they relented- anyway I can request books & if any library in the province has it, it will come to the local library.. sometimes there's quite a wait but only one book has never come


Sounds similar to here , I can go on line to what they call virtual library and search for a book and it will come to my local library , but there is a very poor choice in knitting books


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know you have tried everything you can


I feel I owe it to him, to try at least the once more. When we had disagreements in the past, it was always Fale who made the first move back, it is not his fault he has the illness stopping him this time, plus if he no longer recognises me, that will be a sort of closure for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I've never found that at least not yet ,


And of course it's always a page you absolutely need!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel I owe it to him, to try at least the once more. When we had disagreements in the past, it was always Fale who made the first move back, it is not his fault he has the illness stopping him this time, plus if he no longer recognises me, that will be a sort of closure for me.


That's understandable Julie. We just want you to be safe.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel I owe it to him, to try at least the once more. When we had disagreements in the past, it was always Fale who made the first move back, it is not his fault he has the illness stopping him this time, plus if he no longer recognises me, that will be a sort of closure for me.


While I understand the caution of those who are saying it might be best to stay out of it, I can see that you have a deep need to try to resolve the problem (which I, being relatively new, don't fully understand). Would there be any way, perhaps through the Friends, to organize the presence of a couple of husky young men? To me that would be a signal to his family to tread carefully because you are serious and not about to be pushed around. Of course if they have spirited him away, it might be wasted energy, but it would probably still send a message. They must be pretty wily to have kept you as an outsider through all your efforts, but to me your situation is heart-breaking and I don't blame you for wanting to take every opportunity that offers to right the situation. It must be a matter of money, because I can't think of any other reason for a family to plot to keep a wife from her husband, especially if he is ill, than that they profit from it. You will be in my prayers for a path to peace of mind for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel I owe it to him, to try at least the once more. When we had disagreements in the past, it was always Fale who made the first move back, it is not his fault he has the illness stopping him this time, plus if he no longer recognises me, that will be a sort of closure for me.


I understand Julie , hope beyond hope you can get to see him even if it is just to find closure


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's understandable Julie. We just want you to be safe.


Thanks Mary- I want me to be safe too- and I honestly don't trust any of the nieces and nephews- but I had only just renewed my vows before God -in sickness and in health and all that. I do feel I owe it to Fale. (at the risk of repeating myself)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flokrejci said:
 

> While I understand the caution of those who are saying it might be best to stay out of it, I can see that you have a deep need to try to resolve the problem (which I, being relatively new, don't fully understand). Would there be any way, perhaps through the Friends, to organize the presence of a couple of husky young men? To me that would be a signal to his family to tread carefully because you are serious and not about to be pushed around. Of course if they have spirited him away, it might be wasted energy, but it would probably still send a message. They must be pretty wily to have kept you as an outsider through all your efforts, but to me your situation is heart-breaking and I don't blame you for wanting to take every opportunity that offers to right the situation. It must be a matter of money, because I can't think of any other reason for a family to plot to keep a wife from her husband, especially if he is ill, than that they profit from it. You will be in my prayers for a path to peace of mind for you.


Thank you so much - yes I believe a motivator was their getting hold of his Pension money, also the oldest niece has gained entry to Australia now and collects a Centrelink benefit as his 'Caregiver'- in my opinion this may have majorly been what the family was engineering- makes me very angry- but there is no way I could care for him on my own now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I understand Julie , hope beyond hope you can get to see him even if it is just to find closure


Thank you so much Sonja.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So, I'm curious are immunizations free or do you have to pay to go to the doctor to get them too?


Trying to remember....I know we have to pay for the shingles shot, but I think maybe it's covereed under Medicare....not sure about the kiddoes....I used to go to the health dept with the children and didn't have to pay there. Maybe someone else knows.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad you were persistent, even experts are wrong sometimes.
> 
> My friend had terrible back pain & went to several doctors, this woman worked like a man, full time job & then worked on the farm when she got home, they treated her like a whiner. After more than a year she was finally referred for physio & the therapist could feel a lump & requested X-rays. She had osteosarcoma which had already spread, her children were still young so she tried everything. They finally did a "hind quarter amputation " as the tumour was in the pelvis, she had to go to Toronto for it, the most barbaric thing I've ever seen. It was already everywhere by this point so I don't know why that was even considered & she passed away 3 months later. She was just over 40


Horrible....and like you say barbaric...at that point why inflict additional suffering - that poor woman and her family what a tragic story...????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grrr... I'm lucky here, we have a Provincial Library system- the government was going to cut it last budget but people raised such hell they relented- anyway I can request books & if any library in the province has it, it will come to the local library.. sometimes there's quite a wait but only one book has never come


We have an inter library system as well and I can order books from other libraries....actually works pretty well!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> That's understandable Julie. We just want you to be safe.


Yes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well folks I have had a rubbish day. Got a call from Stu around 10am telling me he got a call from a guy who found his wallet at the gas station.
> He was down at his race track by then so arranged for me to pick up the wallet at this guys workplace then drive down to track. Ok I am worlds worst navigator,
> My car has the map function but couldn't find the right button for it duh! Got it up on phone and set off. The guy told Stu the number of building but not name so it took me 3 different offices to find him. Set off for track and thought I had gone past it so turned back. Rang Stu and I hadn't gone far enough down the motorway. I have only been there once and couldn't find turnoff again. Finally got back to him, he had $2000 in wallet and it had gone, but cards still there. The guy didn't steal it am fairly sure as he said there was no money in it when he found it. His cards are all there luckily. Finally got home, at 2pm. Whew a coffee needed badly. Stu showed me the fancy lounge room at track and I watched cars zooming around, scary stuff and so loud! Stus latest time round was 1.19 minutes, glad I didn't see it.


What an awful thing to have happened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize there was such a loss of life from the flu last year in Australia. here it was killing up to 4,000 a week - There were 40,414 deaths in the U.S. during the third week of 2018. i hope they have a better vaccine for you this year. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well another very cold day here again and extreme winds and we have had 20 something cms of rain since yesterday. I went to Target last night and bought a warm coat with a hood. I wore it today to take DD and kids to doctors, Serena had her 4 year old immunisation and Penelope had her 2 12month ones and they both had the flu shot also. Both kids were very good and the nurses (2) were excellent and very quick. Doctor recommended that they both have the flu shot this year with Penelope's chesty issues we dont want her getting flu. They are giving it to any children from 6 months to 5 years for free and recommending everyone else have it also... after last years huge loss of lives due to the flu. Fingers crossed this is a better vaccine than was used last year worldwide. DD and I both had ours last week. Anyway I was lovely and cozy in my new coat in today's weather. LOL I took DD and Penelope home and kept Serena with me till about 2.30pm... good fun.
> 
> We are doing Mothers Day at my place tomorrow coz DS's football team plays on Sunday so that takes preference....LOL. Apparantly DS and girlfriend are cooking something up for our lunch.... yay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news - at least they do come through once in a while. --- sam



darowil said:


> Althea whose cat I cat-sat in March and who had the fall before she even got to her hotel had all her claims paid out by the insurance company without a quibble.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam. He normally doesn't carry that much cash, but he had the deposits of 6 members of car club for Stu to organise them going to Bathurst in Aussie in October again. So will need to get to bank for replacement. Thinking he should go back to gas station and have them check the cctv footage to see if can discover who stole the cash. Wouldn't probably get it back but might discover something you never know.


That's a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on that. He did take the money. When I went to pick up the wallet, his boss was there and he told him that he found the wallet with cards and $2000 cash in it. I thought Stu must have told him how much was in it. Stu just got home and I told him what he said, and guess what , he did not say how much was in it. I'm furious and want to confront him, but Stu says let it go, at least I have my cards intact and licence. Bummer!


I'm with you. $2000 is a lot to lose, particularly terrible when you know who took the money.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh Bonnie, I'm so very sorry to hear this. So sad.


Bonnie, I missed the post about your cousin's news. I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Trying to remember....I know we have to pay for the shingles shot, but I think maybe it's covereed under Medicare....not sure about the kiddoes....I used to go to the health dept with the children and didn't have to pay there. Maybe someone else knows.....


For two years only, here, the Shingles shot is free for those between 65 and 80 (just a BTW)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we might all agree with you flokrejci - but lupe has no conscience - and we are just concerned what she may do. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> While I understand the caution of those who are saying it might be best to stay out of it, I can see that you have a deep need to try to resolve the problem (which I, being relatively new, don't fully understand). Would there be any way, perhaps through the Friends, to organize the presence of a couple of husky young men? To me that would be a signal to his family to tread carefully because you are serious and not about to be pushed around. Of course if they have spirited him away, it might be wasted energy, but it would probably still send a message. They must be pretty wily to have kept you as an outsider through all your efforts, but to me your situation is heart-breaking and I don't blame you for wanting to take every opportunity that offers to right the situation. It must be a matter of money, because I can't think of any other reason for a family to plot to keep a wife from her husband, especially if he is ill, than that they profit from it. You will be in my prayers for a path to peace of mind for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we might all agree with you flokrejci - but lupe has no conscience - and we are just concerned what she may do. --- sam


And she is certainly not a Christian in the way that I view that belief. (Despite anything she may aver)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For two years only, here, the Shingles shot is free for those between 65 and 80 (just a BTW)


Here it will be $280 apparenty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Here it will be $280 apparenty.


I think it is about $180 NZ for those outside the age range.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> That's understandable Julie. We just want you to be safe.


Exactly. It would be really wonderful if you could see Fale again and at least get some sort of closure, but it is very important to all of us that you do not put your own safety and wellbeing in jeopardy. These people have caused you so much suffering already, which makes it very hard to trust them for the future.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For two years only, here, the Shingles shot is free for those between 65 and 80 (just a BTW)


I had the shingles shot this year, alongside my flu jab. I think it is offered to those who have just turned 70. There was a similar thing with the pneumonia vaccine a year or so back - those who fall within a certain age band each year are offered the shot. I think the idea is to gradually build up protection within the older and more vulnerable sections of the community, without a total free-for-all. These vaccinations are free on the NHS to over-60s, people with serious health conditions and also to those working with the sick and elderly, such as nurses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-543254-1.html#12404347


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re our debacle with the missing money. Stu doesn’t want to take it further as it’s our word against the thief’s, plus he has probably spent it by now. Call it a donation to charity lol! A much better day today hopefully.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you everyone re our debacle with the missing money. Stu doesn't want to take it further as it's our word against the thief's, plus he has probably spent it by now. Call it a donation to charity lol! A much better day today hopefully.


Hopefully.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you! I willtry to pick up the ingredients this weekend! You just created a recipe!


kiwifrau said:


> No recipe just adding whatever to the pie dish. I used Puff Pastry, so lined the pie dish then added 6 eggs and swirled the around to break the yolks. Then I added about 4 huge tablespoons of cottage cheese, lightly mixed them in with the eggs. About a cup of asparagus cut into pieces and 50grams of smoked thinly sliced salmon. Swirled everything around just to mix them together but not beating anything as I love to bite into the white of the egg of an extra chunk of the cottage cheese. Then I added a top layer of puff pastry, made an "X" in the top. Coated the top with an extra egg yolk, baked at 375 for about 45 - 50 min's. Absolutely delicious!!! No wonder I'm gaining weight, lol!
> 
> I never add salt or pepper as that's just me, but ground pepper is nice on the top when you eat a slice or two..????????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize there was such a loss of life from the flu last year in Australia. here it was killing up to 4,000 a week - There were 40,414 deaths in the U.S. during the third week of 2018. i hope they have a better vaccine for you this year. --- sam


Wow! I didn't realize it killed so many but knew last years vaccine was no good


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love you Julie...support whatever you decide to do; will have you in my prayers as you move forward; juse be ever so wary.


Lurker 2 said:


> And she is certainly not a Christian in the way that I view that belief. (Despite anything she may aver)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For two years only, here, the Shingles shot is free for those between 65 and 80 (just a BTW)


We have to pay for shingles shot -$200 & for hepatitis except where required for work so mine was paid. Flu shots are free. Children's Immunizations are all free


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I didn't realize it killed so many but knew last years vaccine was no good


Unfortunately last years vaccine didn't keep up with mutation and another strain of virus came in so people got a double whammy.
So they have combined two strains for our flu season which might keep us safe, fingers crossed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary ,
> I saw this on fb and husband said what are you laughing at when I showed him he said ideal for losing weight and it would be very quiet round here too :sm23:


He would not want you to try that. If you can't eat then you would not want to cook so that he can eat. Silly man. It wouldn't be very quiet as your knitting needles could still continue to make lovely sounds as you click away.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hope son made it home before the rain and that you are having a good night's sleep


My son asked if anyone would be willing to give him a ride home. One of the guys unloading truck offered to give him a ride home which was a good thing. We had a storm with strong winds and heavy rain as well as some lightening. The guy was happy to help out. Really not too far out of anyone's way but it was a relief to me to not have to get out of bed to go get him. You know I would have done it if it was the only option!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well all, I have a story to tell - 13 years ago today I was diagnosed with breast cancer. My youngest was only 12. We were devastated. All sorts of scenarios race through your mind...in particular my youngest daughter who was very attached to me. It was scary for sure. My husband at one point in all my treatment confessed that the glue that was holding him together was fast coming apart. Had surgery, chemo and radiation for a full year. You know it's funny, I stepped onto that rollercoaster and when I finally finished with everything I remember just sobbing and thinking what have I just done? You see countless doctors have to make decisions you never considered in your wildest dreams get cut poisoned and burnt. On top of it all my insurance said I had never signed up to say I would get treatment if I got cancer. My doctors went to bat for me, we sent letters to our congressman but they were adamant. But we were graciously provided for by church, friends, my son's then police guild, and doctors and facilities who felt our plight and waived most of our bills. Amazing right? And 13 years later, here I am. So thankful to my Heavenly Father for His mercies. Oh yes, and it was on this day I was diagnosed....it was also my 52nd birthday. Today I hit retirement age. Who would have thought it? Only God!


Happy Birthday!!! On both birthdays!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And to top off all the craziness going on here, my dad fell again. He stumbled and put out his wired up arm to cushion his fall, so he and my sister are at the fracture clinic praying he didn't re break the arm or damage the wiring. And he doesn't think he needs his cane! We just don't know how to convince him that it's not a sign of weakness but rather a way to keep independence.


Oh no!!! I hope he's okay and didn't rebreak it and it's a fairy easy heal. I don't know if you'll ever get him to use his cane.

Marla's mom slipped off the step at Marla's sisters house the other day and managed to break the bone behind the knee replacement, so she's in rehab while they figure it out.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Gynaecologist was very nice, he agreed it would be OK to continue the Premarin but he suggested I try a patch instead of pills. After getting the prescription I'm not sure I will continue this, the pills are $4/3 months but the patches are $60/month as they aren't covered under my plan????


Have you tried the generic Premerin? I did and it was even better than Premerin. I objected to Premerin as it is taken from Mare's urine. They keep the mare and foal by her side in very small quarters in order to get the urine. It is, IMHO having had horses, inhumane. And it is not just overnight or anything, it's permanent. Anyway, something to think about in this world with so much to think about. Good luck.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grrr... I'm lucky here, we have a Provincial Library system- the government was going to cut it last budget but people raised such hell they relented- anyway I can request books & if any library in the province has it, it will come to the local library.. sometimes there's quite a wait but only one book has never come


We have the same- great isn't it? So much easier than trying to organise interlibrary loans as can see all the books in the public library system in the state on the catalogue (but if want the local library can look at just that). And can use the same card in any library as well. Hence the name- One Card System.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds similar to here , I can go on line to what they call virtual library and search for a book and it will come to my local library , but there is a very poor choice in knitting books


Have only the Opinionated Knitter of EZs available in the state and 1 copy only. So put it on hold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For two years only, here, the Shingles shot is free for those between 65 and 80 (just a BTW)


Here free for anyone between 70 and 80.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Exactly. It would be really wonderful if you could see Fale again and at least get some sort of closure, but it is very important to all of us that you do not put your own safety and wellbeing in jeopardy. These people have caused you so much suffering already, which makes it very hard to trust them for the future.


Thanks, Chris! It is good to know so many are concerned about my welfare. I do understand what you are saying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had the shingles shot this year, alongside my flu jab. I think it is offered to those who have just turned 70. There was a similar thing with the pneumonia vaccine a year or so back - those who fall within a certain age band each year are offered the shot. I think the idea is to gradually build up protection within the older and more vulnerable sections of the community, without a total free-for-all. These vaccinations are free on the NHS to over-60s, people with serious health conditions and also to those working with the sick and elderly, such as nurses.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love you Julie...support whatever you decide to do; will have you in my prayers as you move forward; juse be ever so wary.


Thanks Gwen! love you too! I will be careful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad that you've had rain, though!
> I've had the 'flu shot, and the Shingles one
> Happy Mothers' Day!


I got the prescription for the shingles one and doctor told me to think about it as it does cost about $200 but I know 3 people who have had it in their 50s and suffered terribly for months so I think I will go ahead.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize there was such a loss of life from the flu last year in Australia. here it was killing up to 4,000 a week - There were 40,414 deaths in the U.S. during the third week of 2018. i hope they have a better vaccine for you this year. --- sam


Yep about 11,000 I think it was. When they make the flu vaccine we are the first countries to have use of them so what we get is what the rest of the world have also until the following year when hopefully they get a better strain and coverage. So thats why worldwide the flu took so many lives world wide last year and for your countries this past Winter. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I got the prescription for the shingles one and doctor told me to think about it as it does cost about $200 but I know 3 people who have had it in their 50s and suffered terribly for months so I think I will go ahead.


The woman who bred Ringo has Shingles on her scalp, and knowing how she is suffering I thought it best to have it- it is a miserable illness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> My son asked if anyone would be willing to give him a ride home. One of the guys unloading truck offered to give him a ride home which was a good thing. We had a storm with strong winds and heavy rain as well as some lightening. The guy was happy to help out. Really not too far out of anyone's way but it was a relief to me to not have to get out of bed to go get him. You know I would have done it if it was the only option!


He's becoming so self-sufficient. So good to see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Have you tried the generic Premerin? I did and it was even better than Premerin. I objected to Premerin as it is taken from Mare's urine. They keep the mare and foal by her side in very small quarters in order to get the urine. It is, IMHO having had horses, inhumane. And it is not just overnight or anything, it's permanent. Anyway, something to think about in this world with so much to think about. Good luck.


I had a pharmacist consultant to health plans who told me the name came from pregnant mare urine, thus the name, so no foal or forever. I still don't like the picture it forms in my head of how collecting of ingredients is done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I got the prescription for the shingles one and doctor told me to think about it as it does cost about $200 but I know 3 people who have had it in their 50s and suffered terribly for months so I think I will go ahead.


There's an improved shingles vaccine here now that Dr. said I should get next year. Improved usually means price increased.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep about 11,000 I think it was. When they make the flu vaccine we are the first countries to have use of them so what we get is what the rest of the world have also until the following year when hopefully they get a better strain and coverage. So thats why worldwide the flu took so many lives world wide last year and for your countries this past Winter. :sm13:


They came out with a new formula after they found out how ineffective the first one was, but I don't know that the second was any better.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you! I willtry to pick up the ingredients this weekend! You just created a recipe!


Let us all know how it turned out and if you like it. Wish I was closer I'd stop by for a slice, lol!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love you Julie...support whatever you decide to do; will have you in my prayers as you move forward; juse be ever so wary.


Yes, good words I will echo....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! On both birthdays!!


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I hope he's okay and didn't rebreak it and it's a fairy easy heal. I don't know if you'll ever get him to use his cane.
> 
> Marla's mom slipped off the step at Marla's sisters house the other day and managed to break the bone behind the knee replacement, so she's in rehab while they figure it out.


Thanks he didn't rebreak anything. I found he was using the steps rather than the handicap ramp. When I asked him why he said that was for people who had the special tab in their car! I told him it was for all people needing assistance. Well he said but the cars always park in front of the ramp. Told him that was unacceptable - maybe I'll have my sister have her daughter check it out. She's home right now until she starts her new job as a paramedic in the Niagra region.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The woman who bred Ringo has Shingles on her scalp, and knowing how she is suffering I thought it best to have it- it is a miserable illness.


Yes, my friend had it over 1 1/2 years ago and is still suffering from the after affects.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you everyone re our debacle with the missing money. Stu doesn't want to take it further as it's our word against the thief's, plus he has probably spent it by now. Call it a donation to charity lol! A much better day today hopefully.


I still think it would be a good idea to let the thief know that you are aware. If he thinks he got away with it, he will try it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, good words I will echo....


I do hear you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, my friend had it over 1 1/2 years ago and is still suffering from the after affects.


 :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks he didn't rebreak anything. I found he was using the steps rather than the handicap ramp. When I asked him why he said that was for people who had the special tab in their car! I told him it was for all people needing assistance. Well he said but the cars always park in front of the ramp. Told him that was unacceptable - maybe I'll have my sister have her daughter check it out. She's home right now until she starts her new job as a paramedic in the Niagra region.


Good nothing rebroke, if people are parking there, they need to be ticketed and fined big time.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Does this keep going? I thought that I was on a new week but can't find it now.I saw announcements and synopsis of last week at 101, now on 103. This last week tea party is all that comes up??? I must be at the wrong table for this week. Please help me to get where I am supposed to be. Thank you in advance. Pearl


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does this keep going? I thought that I was on a new week but can't find it now.I saw announcements and synopsis of last week at 101, now on 103. This last week tea party is all that comes up??? I must be at the wrong table for this week. Please help me to get where I am supposed to be. Thank you in advance. Pearl


join us here;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-543254-1.html


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Remember to hit "watch" at the top so you get it.


----------

